# Knitting Tea Party - 25th May 2012 - Eurovision Fun!



## FireballDave

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on 25th May 2012 and time for this week's _Knitting Tea Party_ and to remind everybody this is a _Virtual Drawing Room_ for polite and friendly chatter over a cup of tea and cucumber sandwiches, or even cocktails and canapes; it is not a battlefield, nor is it a kindergarten for juvenile hair-pulling!

Well this weekend is a seriously busy one for those in perpetual party mode. On Sunday there is the Indianapolis 500 race at _The Brickyard_ and it's 6:00p.m. there. Wouldn't you know it, I've designed a napkin ring to celebrate:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-83878-1.html#1558529

I added a chequered flag button, that way it'll work for when the _MotoGP_ goes there in the Summer. A bit more maroon than terracotta, but bricks come in all kinds of colours, choose whichever shade you prefer!

Sunday will also see the Monaco Grand Prix, when F1 cars will race around the narrow streets of Monte Carlo, where it's midnight. Yep, there's an egg cosy for third practice at 10:00a.m. UK time tomorrow:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12221-1.html

and a napkin ring for lunch with Saturday's qualifying and Sunday's race:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82466-1.html

They're really easy makes.

Of course, this weekend also sees the Grand Final of the _Eurovision Song Contest_ in Azerbaijan's absolutely stunning _Baku Crystal Hall_, built specially for the event, the contest will be seen by over 600 million people across Europe and beyond. Following this week's semi-finals, twenty-six performers will be competing for the Gand Prix. It's great fun and I'm having a party, there's bunting and flags everywhere, my elves have been decorating so much I can't see the wall atlas, but it's 3:00a.m in Baku.

To mark the event, I put musical notes on an egg cosy:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82274-1.html

a microphone on a napkin ring:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82709-1.html

or if you prefer, there's the Eurovsion logo egg cosy and treble clef napkin ring I designed last year:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10667-1.html

I hope you like my little designs.

Azerbaijan's cuisine has a very strong Turkic influence, I tried this out on the boys for supper this evening and they loved it. The traditional Azeri pasta is a flat diamond shape, I cheated and used pasta bows and they worked just fine.

*Yarpag Khengeli

Ingredients:*

_For the Pasta:_
12 oz (340g) pasta bows
10 fl. oz (285ml) plain yoghurt
3 cloves garlic, crushed

_For the Meat Topping:_
1 oz (30g) butter
1 lb (450g) lean miced lamb or beef
1 medium onion, finely chopped
salt and freshly ground black pepper
pinch saffron

*Method:*

Mix together the yoghurt and crushed garlic and set to one side.

Melt the butter in a pan over a medium heat. Add the meat and cook, stirring frequently, until the juices have evaporated and the meat is light brown, about ten minutes. Add the onion and fry together, stirring frequently, until the mixture is nicely browned, about a further ten minutes. Season with salt and pepper and add the saffron. Reduce the heat to a very low setting while the pasta cooks.

Cook the pasta according to the instructions on the packet, drain well and stir through the garlicky yoghurt. Serve topped with the meat.

We will be having lots of nibbles from around Europe tommorrow night, I went mad in the deli earlier to-day buying as many cheeses and meats from around Europe as possible. Yoghurt features heavily in Azeri cuisine, so I'm making lots of Turkic Cacik to go with pretty much everything:

*Cacik

Ingredients:*
2 cucumbers, peeled and grated
16 oz. cold, plain yogurt
2 garlic cloves, very finely chopped
1 tablespoon fresh mint, finely chopped
freshly ground sea salt
extra virgin olive oil

*Method:*
In a mixing bowl, combine cucumbers and garlic, add salt to taste.

Mix in yogurt with a wooden spoon. Chill for at least 30 minutes.

Transfer to serving bowl and garnish with freshly chopped mint and a drizzle of olive oil.

To wash it all down, there can only be one drink, because it's the day for [/i]Making Your Mind Up![/i]






Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Poledra65

Good evening Dave and Everyone. 
Hope you are all doing well and that all friends and family are doing well. 
I had so many projects and balls of yarn on the kitchen table that I almost couldn't find the computer, doesn't help that it's a laptop, it gets sucked under pretty quick. 
It's a nice balmy (sticky, oh so sticky) 92 F here at 5:20pm.
Recipes look fantastic by the way.
That video was way too much fun, really like the boat on land.


----------



## Joe P

hi y'all I am happy to be about and love the recipes. I hope you all have a wonderful Memorial Day week end. We start our summer with Memorial Day here with filling our outside pools etc. also opening our public pools. I don't do that anymore I swim inside at the club. Take care y'all..

joe p


----------



## NanaCaren

Good Evening Dave and all, 
The receipts sound good, Will have to make it for all the girls that are here. 
Think I need a jug of Bucks fizz about now.


----------



## NanaCaren

Joe P said:


> hi y'all I am happy to be about and love the recipes. I hope you all have a wonderful Memorial Day week end. We start our summer with Memorial Day here with filling our outside pools etc. also opening our public pools. I don't do that anymore I swim inside at the club. Take care y'all..
> 
> joe p


The pool is open and 89F today, its been a rather warm week.


----------



## Sandy

Hi everyone! It's a beautiful day for my convertible and boy am I going to take advantage of it! It was a very long work week (but then from here to the end of the year they are all going to feel like that). We have 18 more days of school left and it seems this year is harder than last. Better go enjoy my ride home while I can talk to you later!


----------



## flockie

Dave, love the Brickyard napkin ring. I have a Nascar fan in the family who would love this! I really enjoy checking out the videos for Eurovision. I have looked for it, but it is not televised through the cable company that we have. 

Today it was a breezy 90(f) degree day. Sunday calls for 97(F) and Monday for a bit cooler? with 93(F) degrees. We will be in Indiana on Monday for a BBQ by my niece. Her husbands family is in from Pennsylvania, so we will get a chance to visit with them. 

Making hash brown potatoes; scrambled eggs with chopped red and yellow peppers, mushrooms; crispy bacon and some whole wheat toast for dinner. Will check back later.

Flockie


----------



## DorisT

Just waiting to serve dinner so I thought I'd check in with the TP for 5/25. Dave, you're just a party animal, but that's why we love you! I was wondering where Baku was and now I know. The things we learn here. Everyone, have a fabulous weekend. We're having hot dogs, potato salad, 3-bean salad, watermelon, and all things summer here.


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening Dave and Everyone.
> Hope you are all doing well and that all friends and family are doing well.
> I had so many projects and balls of yarn on the kitchen table that I almost couldn't find the computer, doesn't help that it's a laptop, it gets sucked under pretty quick.
> It's a nice balmy (sticky, oh so sticky) 92 F here at 5:20pm.
> Recipes look fantastic by the way.
> That video was way too much fun, really like the boat on land.


Glad your fit and well, it has finally decided to warm up here too,, up in the 80s and that's quite enough for me!

I hope you enjoy the receipts, really simple but they work well, a dozen gannets got through enough for two dozen normal humans!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:



> Good Evening Dave and all,
> The receipts sound good, Will have to make it for all the girls that are here.
> Think I need a jug of Bucks fizz about now.


I'm just about to mix myself a martini, first chance I've had to relax and it's nearly midnight!

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hi All..... Watching the taped coverage of Carb Day at Indy and sipping a glass of wine.... Just a little sidenote.... they just announced that everyone who comes through the gate Sunday will be handed a pair of white rimmed sunglasses in memory of Dan Weldon. I think that is quite something. 

It is hot here today and yesterday.... Had some frustrations with mom this morning so went for a late lunch with a friend.. DH told be not to come home sober!!!!!! 

Kids left for NYC this morning to celebrate 12th, 16th birthdays and 24 years of marriage.... They were going to see "Harvey" tonight and do all the fun tourist stuff like a walking tour, ferry out to Staten Island, Central Park carriage ride.... etc. etc. It will be the GD's first trip there so I hope they have a blast. I get to go down and keep the dog from being too sad!!!

Just finishing my first two ruffle scarves.... I can see where there will be lots of requests for these .... fun.... not too hot for Texas. Also bought some great sequined yarn and tryingto find the right pattern for that and decie what to knit on the loooooooong car ride to Missouri next week-end for a wedding......


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Evening Dave and all,
> The receipts sound good, Will have to make it for all the girls that are here.
> Think I need a jug of Bucks fizz about now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just about to mix myself a martini, first chance I've had to relax and it's nearly midnight!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I don't think I'll get to relax much tonight, I've got too many extra girls here. Enjoy your martini! Trade your bunch for my bunch.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> hi y'all I am happy to be about and love the recipes. I hope you all have a wonderful Memorial Day week end. We start our summer with Memorial Day here with filling our outside pools etc. also opening our public pools. I don't do that anymore I swim inside at the club. Take care y'all..
> 
> joe p


I hope you have a good time, we're having our Late Spring Bank Holiday next weekend, we're tied to the religious calendar and since Easter was later this year, it's put back. We don't really get into Summer here until July, when the schools and colleges break up, but it lasts until Michaelmas.

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver

Dave, DH just asked if you were aware that they are building a Formula One track in Austin, TX.... I would think that there would be a MotoGP race on the schedule when that is done...... Maybe a rip over for the innaugural?


----------



## FireballDave

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone! It's a beautiful day for my convertible and boy am I going to take advantage of it! It was a very long work week (but then from here to the end of the year they are all going to feel like that). We have 18 more days of school left and it seems this year is harder than last. Better go enjoy my ride home while I can talk to you later!


It's finally decided to warm up here and the weather has been glorious this week, perfect bike weather! Most schools don't break up until midJuly, although I only have three more weeks of lectures. Enjoy the sun in your convertible.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

flockie said:


> Dave, love the Brickyard napkin ring. I have a Nascar fan in the family who would love this! I really enjoy checking out the videos for Eurovision. I have looked for it, but it is not televised through the cable company that we have.
> 
> Today it was a breezy 90(f) degree day. Sunday calls for 97(F) and Monday for a bit cooler? with 93(F) degrees. We will be in Indiana on Monday for a BBQ by my niece. Her husbands family is in from Pennsylvania, so we will get a chance to visit with them.
> 
> Making hash brown potatoes; scrambled eggs with chopped red and yellow peppers, mushrooms; crispy bacon and some whole wheat toast for dinner. Will check back later.
> 
> Flockie


I'm glad you like my design, I tried to work in the themes. I hope you enjoy making it.

I think somebody found the webcast address at the end of last week's thread. If you've never seen _Eurovision_, it's quite some show!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Just waiting to serve dinner so I thought I'd check in with the TP for 5/25. Dave, you're just a party animal, but that's why we love you! I was wondering where Baku was and now I know. The things we learn here. Everyone, have a fabulous weekend. We're having hot dogs, potato salad, 3-bean salad, watermelon, and all things summer here.


At the moment I'm an exhausted party animal, staple-guns are still clacking and there are flags everywhere! I do hope you can get the contest where you are, they're putting on a brilliant show.

Have a great weekend.

Dave


----------



## Needleme

Hi everyone,
Weekend getting underway. Tonight at six, I am hosting a little get together for the other ladies who ran the half marathon with me a few weeks back. Lasagne, salad, garlic bread, brownies, and plenty of beverages! Tomorrow is another First Communion followed by a graduation party for my niece and nephew-- one graduating high school in San Francisco, one graduating high school in Truckee, Ca where my brother lives. My SF sister is hosting the party for both. Looking forward to a quiet Sunday and Monday!


----------



## Poledra65

Flockie, I love breakfast for dinner.
Dreamweaver, DH wants to know if they are going to build a Nascar also? He was bummed that Formula One will probably be done after we move. 
Needleme, It sounds like you need a quiet Sunday and Monday after all that.


----------



## carol's gifts

Good evening, day, night to everyone!!! Finally made it home and caught up on last weeks final entries. I will have to go back and look up cozy patterns.

It is so different weather than yesterday. It is overcas and cool right now.

Dremweaver--becareful out there driving. Have a safe trip!!

Myfanwy--Hope your day was special.Best wishes to you and Fale. Will check back in later.


----------



## pammie1234

TGIF! I worked today and am so tired! We had field day so the children were a little wild. Plus, school is almost out for the summer. We have 3 days next week with kids, and then summer vacation. Everyone is excited! I fell asleep while reading last week's posts. Not a reflection on the posts, just shows how tired I am. I'll finish last week's and start this one. So glad to see everyone is reading to join the Tea Party, too!


----------



## skinny minnie

Hi Dave from very wet and cold Tasmania. Whilst on computer my wrists are so cold. Been meaning to knit fingerless mitts but with all family requests haven't found time. remembered i had gloves haven't worn in years. tried them out but cursor wont move. will just have to have fingerless. Absolutely loved the video of Venus. My DD3 bought some masks whilst on trip there. Will send her copy of video. Just love your recipes. This pasta one I have not heard of and will definately try this for dinner tonight. It is 9.38 Saturday morn here


----------



## wannabear

skinny minnie said:


> Hi Dave from very wet and cold Tasmania. Whilst on computer my wrists are so cold. Been meaning to knit fingerless mitts but with all family requests haven't found time. remembered i had gloves haven't worn in years. tried them out but cursor wont move. will just have to have fingerless. Absolutely loved the video of Venus. My DD3 bought some masks whilst on trip there. Will send her copy of video. Just love your recipes. This pasta one I have not heard of and will definately try this for dinner tonight. It is 9.38 Saturday morn here


My daughter and I were discussing the weather in Australia. What do you consider cold? I feel it's probably warmer than our cold.


----------



## daralene

Dave, I love those recipes and can't wait to do them. DH doesn't eat yogurt but I can have it when I fix him something else. You never know, he might try it....I'll try. What a gorgeous photographic emblem. Colors of Turkey?? Beautiful. 

DH did wild salmon on the grill with cajun spices. I fixed him a big salad and I had mashed cauliflower and avocado. First time I've done it with the avocado and it was soooo good. A little lemon too. On the side some french blue cheese and olives. We sure enjoy our time together. He found out the one project he was trying to get done by June doesn't have to be done till June of '13. Now a little time to spare finally so he can get to work on his Gershwin concerts and Duke Ellington for the Jazz Festival. Always a lot going on so life is never boring.

Met my friend for lunch today after GD's pre-school graduation. It seems like a little much to be having graduations at such a young age. They even had little pink graduation style hats they wore. It was cute though. My acupuncturist is from China and she told me they don't even have the parents come when they graduate from college. From one extreme to the other. Perhaps somewhere in between is better. 

Lunch was at a Thai restaurant with the best curry soup and fresh spring rolls. Good food and good company. You can't ask for much more than that. We were celebrating some good news she got, so that made the whole day better.

Wonder how Myfanwy is feeling. Wish she had been better for her special celebration. Sounded like some wonderful things she had prepared to make it so special.

Nana Caren, I take it your house is so full of all us Tea Party Girls. Whomever it is, I know you are all having a great time and with such fabulous weather. Now just what is that Buck's Fizz?

Dreamweaver, you must be so excited about having a track built in Texas. There is one called Watkins Glen in the Finger Lakes. I think Paul Newman even raced there. Wish I had seen him in person. Sorry things were rough with your mom, but glad you had time with a friend. Friends always make life so much better. 

Still have lots to do today and not enough time, so I'd better get off here and get busy, but just had to stop by and say hello. Can't wait to try those recipes. You had me at yoghurt and garlic. I might just have to put some cayenne on top. Goes with the colors.


----------



## NanaCaren

My living room is full of teenage girls, everyone of them is is on a iPad, iPhone, iPod texting each other. No talking just a lot of laughter. How did they ever survive before.


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> My living room is full of teenage girls, everyone of them is is on a iPad, iPhone, iPod texting each other. No talking just a lot of laughter. How did they ever survive before.


That is so funny. Made me chuckle out loud. Yes, the world sure has changed, but the laughter is still the same. Sounds like so much fun for them and you.


----------



## budasha

Hi all - it's 7.45 pm here and it's about 80. Wonderfully warm weather. Went to the lab this a.m. for DH to have blood test. There was a back-up like you wouldn't believe. At 10.00 a.m. there were people who had been waiting since 8.15. What could cause a back-up at the lab if they are only doing blood tests? Anyway, we left and will go back on Monday. Worked in the garden all day and now am watering the lawn. The grass is parched. Looks more like July than May. Hope all my friends south of the border have a great Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## daralene

budasha said:


> Hi all - it's 7.45 pm here and it's about 80. Wonderfully warm weather. Went to the lab this a.m. for DH to have blood test. There was a back-up like you wouldn't believe. At 10.00 a.m. there were people who had been waiting since 8.15. What could cause a back-up at the lab if they are only doing blood tests? Anyway, we left and will go back on Monday. Worked in the garden all day and now am watering the lawn. The grass is parched. Looks more like July than May. Hope all my friends south of the border have a great Memorial Day weekend.


Oh my goodness, you just reminded me to go out and move the sprinkler before I drown my roses. Yikes!!


----------



## FireballDave

Needleme said:


> Hi everyone,
> Weekend getting underway. Tonight at six, I am hosting a little get together for the other ladies who ran the half marathon with me a few weeks back. Lasagne, salad, garlic bread, brownies, and plenty of beverages! Tomorrow is another First Communion followed by a graduation party for my niece and nephew-- one graduating high school in San Francisco, one graduating high school in Truckee, Ca where my brother lives. My SF sister is hosting the party for both. Looking forward to a quiet Sunday and Monday!


Sounds like you're as busy as I am! The boys have just about finished festooning the house with flags, I'm told they're going to print the score-cards for the party tomorrow in the morning, there are a few other jobs that'll need doing between qualifying and the party, with fifty guests to cater for, I may need a bit of assistance!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My living room is full of teenage girls, everyone of them is is on a iPad, iPhone, iPod texting each other. No talking just a lot of laughter. How did they ever survive before.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so funny. Made me chuckle out loud. Yes, the world sure has changed, but the laughter is still the same. Sounds like so much fun for them and you.
Click to expand...

It is fun sometimes but, boys are so much easier.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Evening Dave and all,
> The receipts sound good, Will have to make it for all the girls that are here.
> Think I need a jug of Bucks fizz about now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just about to mix myself a martini, first chance I've had to relax and it's nearly midnight!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I'll get to relax much tonight, I've got too many extra girls here. Enjoy your martini! Trade your bunch for my bunch.
Click to expand...

Not a chance, I've spent years training my elves!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> Dave, DH just asked if you were aware that they are building a Formula One track in Austin, TX.... I would think that there would be a MotoGP race on the schedule when that is done...... Maybe a rip over for the innaugural?


Oh yes! I've been watching the construction progress. _MotoGP_ already goes to Laguna Seca and Indianapolis, I expect it will all depend on demand and whether the circuit is suitable. Only one class goes to Laguna Seca, I think they'd probably want to be able to take _Moto2_ and _Moto3_ there as well, it all depends on how the circuit turns out.

I'd like to get out for this year's F1 Grand Prix, but my schedule doesnt look too helpful at the moment.

Dave


----------



## mjs

budasha said:


> Hi all - it's 7.45 pm here and it's about 80. Wonderfully warm weather. Went to the lab this a.m. for DH to have blood test. There was a back-up like you wouldn't believe. At 10.00 a.m. there were people who had been waiting since 8.15. What could cause a back-up at the lab if they are only doing blood tests? Anyway, we left and will go back on Monday. Worked in the garden all day and now am watering the lawn. The grass is parched. Looks more like July than May. Hope all my friends south of the border have a great Memorial Day weekend.


Nowadays it seems to take more time in the lab for the paperwork than for the bloodtest. And around here people know each other, so some of the questions and cards are just ridiculous when they have to be asked or shown every time. At 77, if I did not have black lung four months ago would I now?


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Evening Dave and all,
> The receipts sound good, Will have to make it for all the girls that are here.
> Think I need a jug of Bucks fizz about now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just about to mix myself a martini, first chance I've had to relax and it's nearly midnight!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I'll get to relax much tonight, I've got too many extra girls here. Enjoy your martini! Trade your bunch for my bunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, I've spent years training my elves!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

This is a new bunch of elves, most of them are first timers.


----------



## pammie1234

All of you that have a houseful of teenagers, please enjoy. They grow up way too fast and those fun days become memories. I miss those years, but I am enjoying my DD where she is right now in her life. It is different, but each stage prepares them for the future!


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Weekend getting underway. Tonight at six, I am hosting a little get together for the other ladies who ran the half marathon with me a few weeks back. Lasagne, salad, garlic bread, brownies, and plenty of beverages! Tomorrow is another First Communion followed by a graduation party for my niece and nephew-- one graduating high school in San Francisco, one graduating high school in Truckee, Ca where my brother lives. My SF sister is hosting the party for both. Looking forward to a quiet Sunday and Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're as busy as I am! The boys have just about finished festooning the house with flags, I'm told they're going to print the score-cards for the party tomorrow in the morning, there are a few other jobs that'll need doing between qualifying and the party, with fifty guests to cater for, I may need a bit of assistance!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I don't think I even know fifty people to ask to anything.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Flockie, I love breakfast for dinner.
> Dreamweaver, DH wants to know if they are going to build a Nascar also? He was bummed that Formula One will probably be done after we move.
> Needleme, It sounds like you need a quiet Sunday and Monday after all that.


NOPE - strictly a road coarse..... Haven't heard of any NASCAR plans.... MY hope is that they schedule the race for Fall or evening.... I can't handle the temps. in summer. I'll never forget the horrors of the street race in Dallas many years back...... The track temp. was about 180 degrees and the G force in the turns was tearing up the asphalt... I'm a die hard race fan but that was pretty close to dying hard!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> All of you that have a houseful of teenagers, please enjoy. They grow up way too fast and those fun days become memories. I miss those years, but I am enjoying my DD where she is right now in her life. It is different, but each stage prepares them for the future!


I do enjoy when ever the teens have friends over. I have three of seven children left at home. there are times I feel like a hotel there are so many here at once. I love every minute of it, good thing my house is big and I like to cook.


----------



## Sorlenna

We've just finished up supper (salad, baked potato, roast chicken, nothing fancy) and I'm baking the last of the cookies from the dough he brought home last week (wish I had the recipe). I almost have one of my three works in progress done, hoping to finish tonight. 

Someone mentioned swimming--would LOVE to do that but no pools nearby and it has gotten hot here. I'm hoping we'll get up to the springs sometime soon, but not this weekend--too crowded everywhere, so I expect we'll stay home and cook out if the wind cooperates (fire hazards...sigh).

I hope everyone is well or mending well and enjoying the weekend so far!


----------



## Dreamweaver

daralene said:


> Dreamweaver, you must be so excited about having a track built in Texas. There is one called Watkins Glen in the Finger Lakes. I think Paul Newman even raced there. Wish I had seen him in person.


There is an oval track here in the Dallas area, Texas Motor Speedway, but I will be thrilled to have a road coarse and some Formula One, since I am first and foremost an open wheel fan...... We have been fortunate enough to go to many of the different tracks in US. Never made a race at Watkin's Glen but did get to meet Paul Newman at a couple of the races (SCCA) when we would accompany a friend that was racing H class. The racing community was great about his privacy and didn't really bug him, but we were with a car and got to meet him on racing terms.... Loved to go up to Road America in WI (arguably one of the best road courses in the world - much overlooked) when we lived in IL...... My girls were not as thrilled.... (The whole racing scene is too noisy for them...... wimps!!)


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> Dave, I love those recipes and can't wait to do them. DH doesn't eat yogurt but I can have it when I fix him something else. You never know, he might try it....I'll try. What a gorgeous photographic emblem. Colors of Turkey?? Beautiful.
> 
> DH did wild salmon on the grill with cajun spices. I fixed him a big salad and I had mashed cauliflower and avocado. First time I've done it with the avocado and it was soooo good. A little lemon too. On the side some french blue cheese and olives. We sure enjoy our time together. He found out the one project he was trying to get done by June doesn't have to be done till June of '13. Now a little time to spare finally so he can get to work on his Gershwin concerts and Duke Ellington for the Jazz Festival. Always a lot going on so life is never boring.
> 
> Met my friend for lunch today after GD's pre-school graduation. It seems like a little much to be having graduations at such a young age. They even had little pink graduation style hats they wore. It was cute though. My acupuncturist is from China and she told me they don't even have the parents come when they graduate from college. From one extreme to the other. Perhaps somewhere in between is better.
> 
> Lunch was at a Thai restaurant with the best curry soup and fresh spring rolls. Good food and good company. You can't ask for much more than that. We were celebrating some good news she got, so that made the whole day better.
> 
> Wonder how Myfanwy is feeling. Wish she had been better for her special celebration. Sounded like some wonderful things she had prepared to make it so special.
> 
> Nana Caren, I take it your house is so full of all us Tea Party Girls. Whomever it is, I know you are all having a great time and with such fabulous weather. Now just what is that Buck's Fizz?
> 
> Dreamweaver, you must be so excited about having a track built in Texas. There is one called Watkins Glen in the Finger Lakes. I think Paul Newman even raced there. Wish I had seen him in person. Sorry things were rough with your mom, but glad you had time with a friend. Friends always make life so much better.
> 
> Still have lots to do today and not enough time, so I'd better get off here and get busy, but just had to stop by and say hello. Can't wait to try those recipes. You had me at yoghurt and garlic. I might just have to put some cayenne on top. Goes with the colors.


Try using cream cheese slackened with a little milk for the pasta, that will work well, your husband might like it better.

We only have graduation ceremonies at university, that's more than enough for me. I always managed to be out of the country, not really my kind of thing and I didn't feel the need or see the point.

Do try the _Cacik_ there's not much it doesn't go with.

Have a great weekend.
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

skinny minnie said:


> Hi Dave from very wet and cold Tasmania. Whilst on computer my wrists are so cold. Been meaning to knit fingerless mitts but with all family requests haven't found time. remembered i had gloves haven't worn in years. tried them out but cursor wont move. will just have to have fingerless. Absolutely loved the video of Venus. My DD3 bought some masks whilst on trip there. Will send her copy of video. Just love your recipes. This pasta one I have not heard of and will definately try this for dinner tonight. It is 9.38 Saturday morn here


Glad you like my receipts, I hope they come out well. It was wet and only 12degC last week, now it's turned out sunny; but I'm not putting away my woolly jumpers yet, Wimbledon approaches and that could mean snow!

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> My living room is full of teenage girls, everyone of them is is on a iPad, iPhone, iPod texting each other. No talking just a lot of laughter. How did they ever survive before.


Cracks me up...... how they sit next to each other at a basketball game and text instead of turning to each other and TALKING!!!!!! Of course, stopped at the kids to drop off an old fashioned book with pages Thurs. Mom on computer looking for walking tour in NYC, Dad on I-pad looking for a Dr. referral for me, GD#1 on her Blackberry to get input for wardrobe to pack for trip an youngest GD on I-pad playing a game.... HELLO!!!!!!!!!

Dinner is here and the Stanley Cup play-off game is really exciting.... Off I go to eat and knit nervously while I watch.....


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My living room is full of teenage girls, everyone of them is is on a iPad, iPhone, iPod texting each other. No talking just a lot of laughter. How did they ever survive before.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so funny. Made me chuckle out loud. Yes, the world sure has changed, but the laughter is still the same. Sounds like so much fun for them and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is fun sometimes but, boys are so much easier.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure I could organise a dozen teenage girls, they'd probably want to discuss the schedule and I'd end up working through the night on my own. At least you can time-table boys!

Dave


----------



## flockie

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, love the Brickyard napkin ring. I have a Nascar fan in the family who would love this! I really enjoy checking out the videos for Eurovision. I have looked for it, but it is not televised through the cable company that we have.
> 
> Today it was a breezy 90(f) degree day. Sunday calls for 97(F) and Monday for a bit cooler? with 93(F) degrees. We will be in Indiana on Monday for a BBQ by my niece. Her husbands family is in from Pennsylvania, so we will get a chance to visit with them.
> 
> Making hash brown potatoes; scrambled eggs with chopped red and yellow peppers, mushrooms; crispy bacon and some whole wheat toast for dinner. Will check back later.
> 
> Flockie
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you like my design, I tried to work in the themes. I hope you enjoy making it.
> 
> I think somebody found the webcast address at the end of last week's thread. If you've never seen _Eurovision_, it's quite some show!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I copied the web address and have been checking out all the posts you've put up on TP. They are really great shows and I'm enjoying all the different sounds. The one you posted last week with Lulu was the best, and I kept looking at all the other ones that popped up on that site. Lots of fun!

Flockie


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Evening Dave and all,
> The receipts sound good, Will have to make it for all the girls that are here.
> Think I need a jug of Bucks fizz about now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just about to mix myself a martini, first chance I've had to relax and it's nearly midnight!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I'll get to relax much tonight, I've got too many extra girls here. Enjoy your martini! Trade your bunch for my bunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, I've spent years training my elves!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a new bunch of elves, most of them are first timers.
Click to expand...

Good luck with it!

Dave


----------



## dandylion

Dreamweaver, you've said it before, but it always surprises and pleases me to see that you are such a fan of the 500, and that the news of it reaches so many people. All of my life I am so used to the news of the 500 morning, noon and night during the month of May, that when someone mentions that they have watched the news, too, I'm shocked then honored as if I had anything to do with it all, by living here  I guess I forget that not all of the fans going in and out of the track do not all live here  LOLOL

Dave the brickyard napkin ring gave me the same tingle. Just realizing that someone so far away knows that the brickyard is actually just a yard wide. I know that I sound like a country bumpkin when I say things like that, but it almost makes me teary eyed thinking about it. Yes, I cry VERY easily  Anyway, I love the napkin ring. dandy/sue



Dreamweaver said:


> Hi All..... Watching the taped coverage of Carb Day at Indy and sipping a glass of wine.... Just a little sidenote.... they just announced that everyone who comes through the gate Sunday will be handed a pair of white rimmed sunglasses in memory of Dan Weldon. I think that is quite something.
> 
> It is hot here today and yesterday.... Had some frustrations with mom this morning so went for a late lunch with a friend.. DH told be not to come home sober!!!!!!
> 
> Kids left for NYC this morning to celebrate 12th, 16th birthdays and 24 years of marriage.... They were going to see "Harvey" tonight and do all the fun tourist stuff like a walking tour, ferry out to Staten Island, Central Park carriage ride.... etc. etc. It will be the GD's first trip there so I hope they have a blast. I get to go down and keep the dog from being too sad!!!
> 
> Just finishing my first two ruffle scarves.... I can see where there will be lots of requests for these .... fun.... not too hot for Texas. Also bought some great sequined yarn and tryingto find the right pattern for that and decie what to knit on the loooooooong car ride to Missouri next week-end for a wedding......


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flockie, I love breakfast for dinner.
> Dreamweaver, DH wants to know if they are going to build a Nascar also? He was bummed that Formula One will probably be done after we move.
> Needleme, It sounds like you need a quiet Sunday and Monday after all that.
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE - strictly a road coarse..... Haven't heard of any NASCAR plans.... MY hope is that they schedule the race for Fall or evening.... I can't handle the temps. in summer. I'll never forget the horrors of the street race in Dallas many years back...... The track temp. was about 180 degrees and the G force in the turns was tearing up the asphalt... I'm a die hard race fan but that was pretty close to dying hard!!!
Click to expand...

I agree, we like to go to the San Antonio Raceway down I10 in Marion but the days are just way too hot, evenings are much better.


----------



## flockie

Poledra65 said:


> Flockie, I love breakfast for dinner.


The mushrooms didn't survive from the other night, so I didn't use those in the eggs. Just chopped up the red and yellow peppers, then I grated a bit of parmesan into them before cooking. I did add a couple leeks to the hash brown potatoes instead of onion. My dad is not too particular about what we have for dinner. We have breakfast for dinner about once a week. Mom will opt for her Lean Cuisine frozen dinner if she prefers to not eat what I make for dinner.


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> Dave the brickyard napkin ring gave me the same tingle. Just realizing that someone so far away knows that the brickyard is actually just a yard wide. I know that I sound like a country bumpkin when I say things like that, but it almost makes me teary eyed thinking about it. Yes, I cry VERY easily  Anyway, I love the napkin ring. dandy/sue


Thank you, I'm glad you like my design. I went to a race there many years ago, love the place. That strip of bricks is world famous, as is the circuit's history; it features in broadcasts covering races over here, we're big on history.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My living room is full of teenage girls, everyone of them is is on a iPad, iPhone, iPod texting each other. No talking just a lot of laughter. How did they ever survive before.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so funny. Made me chuckle out loud. Yes, the world sure has changed, but the laughter is still the same. Sounds like so much fun for them and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is fun sometimes but, boys are so much easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure I could organise a dozen teenage girls, they'd probably want to discuss the schedule and I'd end up working through the night on my own. At least you can time-table boys!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Add two to that. Got them all organized, tent pitched, invites for end of school party printed out. All I have left to do is take wings out to them when round two is finished cooking. The campfire is started by them the Smore's are going to be enjoyed.

Poor Michael, he is sort of over run. These girls tease him something awful.


----------



## dandylion

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave the brickyard napkin ring gave me the same tingle. Just realizing that someone so far away knows that the brickyard is actually just a yard wide. I know that I sound like a country bumpkin when I say things like that, but it almost makes me teary eyed thinking about it. Yes, I cry VERY easily  Anyway, I love the napkin ring. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'm glad you like my design. I went to a race there many years ago, love the place. That strip of bricks is world famous, as is the circuit's history; it features in broadcasts covering races over here, we're big on history.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Yes, I know it is, when I get over the first, impulsive rush, I come to reality, I'm just an impulsive, emotional person, who types whatever falls into my fingers, then gets embarrassed later  They are opening up the 'Snake Pit" again this year. So the younger crowd will have more fun. Things got too wild and crazy a few years ago and the track closed the disgusting and dangerous, snake pit to regroup. We will see it the "kids" can control themselves any better now.  sue


----------



## Sandy

I love both races Indy 500 and Charlotte 600 it should be a great Sunday with both races on too bad I can't be there to watch them both in person! My youngest son was lucky enough to see Indy in Danica's inaugural race at Indy. He had called us as the race was starting and he was on the start/finish line it sounded so awesome! My big dream is to see the Daytona 500 in person (maybe someday).


----------



## dandylion

Sandy said:


> I love both races Indy 500 and Charlotte 600 it should be a great Sunday with both races on too bad I can't be there to watch them both in person! My youngest son was lucky enough to see Indy in Danica's inaugural race at Indy. He had called us as the race was starting and he was on the start/finish line it sounded so awesome! My big dream is to see the Daytona 500 in person (maybe someday).


You are so right. That rush one gets when the pace car gets them all ready for the starting flag and then the cars roar down and through that first turn is still amazing after all of these years. Sue


----------



## 81brighteyes

Returned home about 1/2 hour ago and it is now 8:51 here. Time continues to fly. Hope everyone gets lots of rest and relaxation over our long weekend. Memorial Day is celebrated this Monday and to all who have been or have relatives who served or are serving in our Armed Forces, I thank you so much for all you have done to keep our nation free. Some have sacrificed so much with many their very lives. Young men never got to grow old and unfortunately, this is still taking place. I, for one, will always remember and am proud to display my flag in honor of your service.


----------



## Dreamweaver

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave the brickyard napkin ring gave me the same tingle. Just realizing that someone so far away knows that the brickyard is actually just a yard wide. I know that I sound like a country bumpkin when I say things like that, but it almost makes me teary eyed thinking about it. Yes, I cry VERY easily  Anyway, I love the napkin ring. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'm glad you like my design. I went to a race there many years ago, love the place. That strip of bricks is world famous, as is the circuit's history; it features in broadcasts covering races over here, we're big on history.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I love the history of Indy and we were just remembering the year Sir Jackie made his debut. DH and I were the only ones in the group that knew who he was - a rookie..... (we were the youngsters of the crowd at that time) When the car ran out of fuel on the back straight and he got out and tried to push it home, I wanted to go jump the rail and push myself. It was so funny.... we always went to The Iron Skillet for dinner the next night and guess who had the private room next to us........ he and the entire crew..... Breakfast at the golf course the morning after the race would usually put you in company of the Andretti's - met James Gardner - lots of race fans and some pretty nice people...... When my folks lived in Indianapolis, I would come down early and do a lot of the parties and events - love the car parade and know where they line up so easy to get to talk to some of the drivers..... Now, if only Tony George hadn't messed it up..... Grandpa Hulman is probably rolling over in his grave. But is is still great racing history, innovation and tradition....


----------



## iamsam

having trouble staying awake - i mowed today - 88 degrees - added to my tan - lol - i was done in just four hours - we have not had rain in so long that there were lots of bare spots where the weeds hadn't grown. my daughter doesn't believe in weed and feed. it will look good for the weekend. 

still warm and muggy at ten o'clock - i turned off the a/c though - it was too cold. lol have the door and windows open and that is fine.

in last weeks tp at the end someone mentioned the peanut sauce in thai food - which is shy i don't eat thai food - the peanut sauce really doesn't agree with me - go figure.

love the brickyard napkin ring - will need to make some for my daughter who lives in indy although they don't go to the race. i always wanted to go and park in the infield - sit on the roof of the van - eat fried chicken and drink beer and watch the race. don't know if they allow parking in the infield anymore or not.

sam


----------



## LesleighAnne

FireballDave said:


> Glad you like my receipts, I hope they come out well. It was wet and only 12degC last week, now it's turned out sunny; but I'm not putting away my woolly jumpers yet, Wimbledon approaches and that could mean snow!
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

You are getting ready to put your woolly jumpers away and we are starting to get ours out. I love this time of year. The air has a fresh crispness to it and it is oh so lovely in the sun.

The weather likes to sneak in a last blast of cold at the end of winter here as well. We have about 3 weeks of warm weather and we put the blankets and jumpers away. Then we have a week of cold come through and out comes the ladder to get them out again.

Sunday breakfast and the papers will be outside this weekend as long as there is no breeze.

Great times to everybody.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Dreamweaver

Yes Sam, you can still park in the infield..... FOUR hours of mowing...... That would have added to my heat stroke!!! I'm afraid it is going to be a bad summer.... They are predicting 97 in Chicago for the week-end.... Lawns are looking parched in many places already. The lure of snow country is pulling at me more and more every year.....

Sue.... Giving my age away but the cars are *quiet* now.... I remember when you *felt* them in the pit of your stomach..... Our seats were practically on the start/finish in the Paddock..... and go the whole length of the row, two rows deep. One of the not so good memories was watching the pace car plow into the press stand one year. I happened to be at that end of the row, right across from it. That was the incident that ended local town celebs driving the pace car..... Of couse, I'm old enough that you actually {b]saw[/b]flames in pit fires.... before alcohol........ I really miss not seeing all the pit action when watching on TV.... They don't cover what I want to watch......... We were there the year of the horrid first lap wreck that, I believe, was the reason for changing the fuel in the first place... Could be wrong about that......


----------



## pammie1234

I'm not sure I could organise a dozen teenage girls, they'd probably want to discuss the schedule and I'd end up working through the night on my own. At least you can time-table boys!

Dave[/quote]

I'm not sure girls have a time table! They are funny like that!


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My living room is full of teenage girls, everyone of them is is on a iPad, iPhone, iPod texting each other. No talking just a lot of laughter. How did they ever survive before.
> 
> 
> 
> Cracks me up...... how they sit next to each other at a basketball game and text instead of turning to each other and TALKING!!!!!! Of course, stopped at the kids to drop off an old fashioned book with pages Thurs. Mom on computer looking for walking tour in NYC, Dad on I-pad looking for a Dr. referral for me, GD#1 on her Blackberry to get input for wardrobe to pack for trip an youngest GD on I-pad playing a game.... HELLO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dinner is here and the Stanley Cup play-off game is really exciting.... Off I go to eat and knit nervously while I watch.....
Click to expand...

When I go to the basketball games I have noticed that the boys are almost as bad as the girls. Notice I said "almost." Girls are so bad about their phone and texting!


----------



## LesleighAnne

Hi Dreamweaver

You reminded me of one of the times I went to the Gold Coast Indy with 4 male friends. We spent a good hour walking around the track to find the best spot to see a collision. All the time I was walking I kept thinking I never realised these friends were so morbid. They eventually found a spot and what did they do when there was an accident? They closed their eyes and turned their backs. We then went and found a vantage point where we could see a large section of the track. They are still able to make me shake my head in wonder.

LesleighAnne


----------



## daralene

Sam, you mentioned a bad reaction to the peanut sauce. Could be a sensitivity to one of the ingredients they use, so it might not be unusual for you. They use so many chemicals in things and of course, one can be sensitive to healthy things too, like strawberries, and God Forbid, PEANUTS.

Oh my goodness, 4 hours of lawn mowing. Was that with a rider or regular push lawn mower? I'm tired just hearing about it. Yes, it will look nice for the weekend.


----------



## dandylion

My Gosh, dreamweaver, the Iron Skillet is still going strong - creaking floors and all  Those were great days, and I was a waitress in that hotel dinning room where you ate breakfast. That was my first waitress job after I became 21 and could serve drinks, and Tony and Mrs. Hulman often ate dinner there. It was a thrill to serve them and they were such common, ordinary, kind and sweet people. 
I would have fainted if I had met James Garner. I just watched "Murphy's Romance" on Turner Classics the other night. Enjoyed it - again.  dandy/sue

had a


Dreamweaver said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave the brickyard napkin ring gave me the same tingle. Just realizing that someone so far away knows that the brickyard is actually just a yard wide. I know that I sound like a country bumpkin when I say things like that, but it almost makes me teary eyed thinking about it. Yes, I cry VERY easily  Anyway, I love the napkin ring. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'm glad you like my design. I went to a race there many years ago, love the place. That strip of bricks is world famous, as is the circuit's history; it features in broadcasts covering races over here, we're big on history.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the history of Indy and we were just remembering the year Sir Jackie made his debut. DH and I were the only ones in the group that knew who he was - a rookie..... (we were the youngsters of the crowd at that time) When the car ran out of fuel on the back straight and he got out and tried to push it home, I wanted to go jump the rail and push myself. It was so funny.... we always went to The Iron Skillet for dinner the next night and guess who had the private room next to us........ he and the entire crew..... Breakfast at the golf course the morning after the race would usually put you in company of the Andretti's - met James Gardner - lots of race fans and some pretty nice people...... When my folks lived in Indianapolis, I would come down early and do a lot of the parties and events - love the car parade and know where they line up so easy to get to talk to some of the drivers..... Now, if only Tony George hadn't messed it up..... Grandpa Hulman is probably rolling over in his grave. But is is still great racing history, innovation and tradition....
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver, what an interesting life you have had and so much knowledge about racing. Must have been fun meeting all these people and stars. Love James Garner too. Paul Newman has to be the favorite, but James Garner sure was a sweet one too.


----------



## Grandma Gail

Greetings to everyone. I've read about all the warm weather and wishing we had some - had to turn the furnace on again. Ugh! Lake Superior has turned clay red near the shore. Several inches of rain has fallen the last two days and the rivers are roaring, bringing lots of red clay into the lake. It's supposed to rain all week-end. Typical for a holiday week-end around here. 
I taught a "scrap" pin class at a juvenile detention center last night. It went really well, and I was pleasantly surprised at the enthusiasm of the girls. It was really fun. I got lots of thanks and one girl said she was conming home with me. I'll have to come up with another project and do another one.
As usual, the recipes and patterns are A OK. More things to add to my to do list.
I'm looking forward to more pictures during the week. It's so interesting to take a world tour without leaving home.
I hope everyone has a terrific week.


----------



## carol's gifts

NanaCaren said:


> My living room is full of teenage girls, everyone of them is is on a iPad, iPhone, iPod texting each other. No talking just a lot of laughter. How did they ever survive before.


 :lol: :XD: That is hilarious!! I can just see them now!! It is funny when we mention something and our grandchildren look at us as if we were from another planet!! My how times have changed!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Evening Dave and all,
> The receipts sound good, Will have to make it for all the girls that are here.
> Think I need a jug of Bucks fizz about now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just about to mix myself a martini, first chance I've had to relax and it's nearly midnight!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I'll get to relax much tonight, I've got too many extra girls here. Enjoy your martini! Trade your bunch for my bunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, I've spent years training my elves!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 :wink: :lol: Better be careful what you call those guys!! Have you heard the latest beef Lady Gaga is having because hse called her followers "Little Monsters"-someone took offense to it and causing problems for her in Thailand!!! HAHAHAH


----------



## Ezenby

Try adding yogurt to a fruit salad with sprinkles of nuts. My DH thinks its just a nice desert.. ..he wouldnt think of eating yogurt. Heehee



daralene said:


> Dave, I love those recipes and can't wait to do them. DH doesn't eat yogurt but I can have it when I fix him something else. You never know, he might try it....I'll try.


----------



## carol's gifts

mjs said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all - it's 7.45 pm here and it's about 80. Wonderfully warm weather. Went to the lab this a.m. for DH to have blood test. There was a back-up like you wouldn't believe. At 10.00 a.m. there were people who had been waiting since 8.15. What could cause a back-up at the lab if they are only doing blood tests? Anyway, we left and will go back on Monday. Worked in the garden all day and now am watering the lawn. The grass is parched. Looks more like July than May. Hope all my friends south of the border have a great Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Nowadays it seems to take more time in the lab for the paperwork than for the bloodtest. And around here people know each other, so some of the questions and cards are just ridiculous when they have to be asked or shown every time. At 77, if I did not have black lung four months ago would I now?
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: mjs--know how you feel. I go thru the same with office that will call to talk with Fred, when i tell them he has chronic dementia they say, we hav eto talk to him to get his permission-privcacy act-- Sometimes I'm tempted to put him on the phone and take up 15-30 minutes of their time trying to explain to himwhy they called and understanding what they have told him. No longer 'Being his wife" fits the bill-it gets so frustrating sometimes. I got a laugh about the 4months ago statement!!! :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver

dandylion said:


> My Gosh, dreamweaver, the Iron Skillet is still going strong - creaking floors and all  Those were great days, and I was a waitress in that hotel dining room where you ate breakfast. That was my first waitress job after I became 21 and could serve drinks,dandy/sue


Read DH your post and he said "Yah.... I left her a $25. tip, remember?" He is such a character.... I think we could write a book on all the Indiana Blue Laws.... He had relatives in Fort Wayne.... One colorful uncle worked for Falstaff Brewery - but his "real" job was a bookie.... I digress. I remember that you could take kids to a restaurant that served liquor but the kids could not sit facing the bar.... I also remember that, if you were having a drink in the lounge - and your dining table was ready, you could not carry your own drink to the table - a waiter had to do it for you.... I even think that may have just been us "ladies" . We are so pure and innocent, after all. 
The "rookies" always had to carry the lunches and coolers into the track on race day. Sure do miss all the peonies - I always did a big bowl arrangement on Memorial Day week-end. I don't miss the White Castle litter by the track...... (DH's traditional breakfast going from parking to seat was a super greasy Italian sausage sandwich..... Good times........ and younger bodies.....


----------



## iamsam

daralene - i am the poster boy for peanut butter on everything -except thai food i guess. if they add msg that would do it - makes me feel like i have the flu and need to lay down for the day.

it was a riding mower - if the grass had been longer and thicker like it is if we have had rain it sometimes takes me six hours. it really isn't hard work - i just sit there and guide the mower - kind of mindless work. lol

sam



daralene said:


> Sam, you mentioned a bad reaction to the peanut sauce. Could be a sensitivity to one of the ingredients they use, so it might not be unusual for you. They use so many chemicals in things and of course, one can be sensitive to healthy things too, like strawberries, and God Forbid, PEANUTS.
> 
> Oh my goodness, 4 hours of lawn mowing. Was that with a rider or regular push lawn mower? I'm tired just hearing about it. Yes, it will look nice for the weekend.


----------



## iamsam

just noticed an ad for the indy 500 - abc at 11am est.

sam


----------



## Dreamweaver

carol's gifts said:


> :thumbup: mjs--know how you feel. I go thru the same with office that will call to talk with Fred, when i tell them he has chronic dementia they say, we hav eto talk to him to get his permission-privcacy act-- Sometimes I'm tempted to put him on the phone and take up 15-30 minutes of their time trying to explain to himwhy they called and understanding what they have told him. No longer 'Being his wife" fits the bill-it gets so frustrating sometimes. I got a laugh about the 4months ago statement!!! :XD:


My blood pressure about went through the roof one day when an insurance co. said I had been rejected - I asked why..... Privacy act said they could not tell *me* I needed to call my Dr. and discuss it with him. I explained that I was not seeing that Dr. any more. Privacy act - they could not disclose medical records..... Who the *(&%$# do they think the medical records are about, *ME*. And they called me - not like I called them to try and pry vital info. from them......


----------



## Joe P

I am reading everyone's posts on the racing and I am greatly impressed with all your knowledge on the subject. I for one am not into cars or racing. Cars are sewing machines to me they get the job done. How rude. Right? Hopefully I hve not hurt anyone's feelings. ha ha. 

I admire your sticktoit on your mowing, Sam. I wish I had mine done today but I did not feel well. I have been in and out of bed for a few days but I am getting better. I think it is just the "Spring Vapors".. Life is good and I am looking forward to fried chicken, corn on the cob, maybe some baked beans, potato salad and home made chocolate cake. Mother loves to come over to see us and the dogs and the cat. 

We will have Mother for Memorial Day and have fried chicken, potato salad (Mother's recipe), corn on the cob, and chocolate cake (home made). It is the standard meal for Memorial day week end.

Have a good night I am off to bed. 

joe p


----------



## Joe P

Sorry, I repeated myself. ish


----------



## Ezenby

Dreamweaver..been reading your messages to my DH. He is from So Indiana and went to the Indy 500 in the early 70s...parking inside track...several times with an Uncle. Do they let you take an ice chest in? Said that was a chore...heavy! Now they come with rolling wheels. He is ready for the races this week-end. Tonight TV has Formula 1 debrief on the Speed channel. Have not found F1 programing.


----------



## Ezenby

Dave..enjoyed the Eurovision videos tonight. Fancy footwork by the Malta group. Valentina Monetta....liked. Yes, the chickens are ready for the oven...toasted. So far Ott Lysland is the best Ive watch. Wish they had subtitles for the words. He presents his feelings but I dont know the language. Hey!!! We are seeing F1 Barcelona right now on our SPEED channel. Was this the race won by Maldanado? Seems like the odds were very high and two bets were for 10K. Woooaah..what a payoff.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> daralene - i am the poster boy for peanut butter on everything -except thai food i guess. if they add msg that would do it - makes me feel like i have the flu and need to lay down for the day.quote]
> 
> DH is also a peanut butter lover.... except when served on noodles so he doesn't do Thai either...... Some things just aren't meant to go together....... My favorite peanut butter meal is smeared in gobs on slices of crisp green apple.... a perfect lunch!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Ezenby said:


> Dreamweaver..been reading your messages to my DH. He is from So Indiana and went to the Indy 500 in the early 70s...parking inside track...several times with an Uncle. Do they let you take an ice chest in? Said that was a chore...heavy! Now they come with rolling wheels. He is ready for the races this week-end. Tonight TV has Formula 1 debrief on the Speed channel. Have not found F1 programing.


We never did the infield - The rule is, last time I went, the coolers have to be the small ones that will fit under your seat..... Many years ago, we could take a larger one into the paddock seating and have it at the end of the row...... a concession to everyone bringing their own drinks, since you can't buy liquor on a Sunday in Indy. (or has that changed?) We used to have a big formal (loosely interpreted as a suit jacket over shorts or a tie with t-shirt - fancy hat or heels) party on the patio of hotel and make our own box lunches to carry in to eat..... Once the cooler size diminished, we all just fed the concession stands... but it was fun.... I can't remember the name of the great deli where we would eat and then buy all the fixings for sandwiches.....

What with the Grand Prix, Indy and Charlotte, I'm going to be logging serious miles this week-end......


----------



## Needleme

pammie1234 said:


> All of you that have a houseful of teenagers, please enjoy. They grow up way too fast and those fun days become memories. I miss those years, but I am enjoying my DD where she is right now in her life. It is different, but each stage prepares them for the future!


Pammie, so true! My boys are still at home-- both in college and working jobs to put gas in their cars-- eating me out of house and home--but I am loving every minute! I know they will be gone some day, but my husband and I are enjoying every minute of these charming and smart young men!


----------



## Needleme

FireballDave said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Weekend getting underway. Tonight at six, I am hosting a little get together for the other ladies who ran the half marathon with me a few weeks back. Lasagne, salad, garlic bread, brownies, and plenty of beverages! Tomorrow is another First Communion followed by a graduation party for my niece and nephew-- one graduating high school in San Francisco, one graduating high school in Truckee, Ca where my brother lives. My SF sister is hosting the party for both. Looking forward to a quiet Sunday and Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're as busy as I am! The boys have just about finished festooning the house with flags, I'm told they're going to print the score-cards for the party tomorrow in the morning, there are a few other jobs that'll need doing between qualifying and the party, with fifty guests to cater for, I may need a bit of assistance!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Wish I could send my lads over to help!


----------



## FireballDave

Needleme said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Weekend getting underway. Tonight at six, I am hosting a little get together for the other ladies who ran the half marathon with me a few weeks back. Lasagne, salad, garlic bread, brownies, and plenty of beverages! Tomorrow is another First Communion followed by a graduation party for my niece and nephew-- one graduating high school in San Francisco, one graduating high school in Truckee, Ca where my brother lives. My SF sister is hosting the party for both. Looking forward to a quiet Sunday and Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're as busy as I am! The boys have just about finished festooning the house with flags, I'm told they're going to print the score-cards for the party tomorrow in the morning, there are a few other jobs that'll need doing between qualifying and the party, with fifty guests to cater for, I may need a bit of assistance!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I could send my lads over to help!
Click to expand...

I've got them pretty well organised, they've done the bakery run already and they're currently collecting my orders from the butcher, deli, fishmonger, greengrocer and fruiterer. I have a milkman for milk and dairy, plus fruitjuices etc., so things are on schedule. FP3 from Monaco in under two hours for a full breakfast, then it'll be busy before Qualifying at lunchtime and the afternoon we set everythng for tonight's party.

No fuss and no arguments, they follow _Red Leader_, because they know I've cut every corner possible and built in coffee breaks and some party games along the way!

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver

Was telling DH about all your goings on this week-end. He said to ask if our invitation had been lost in the mail????
Sounds like you have left no stone unturned and I know everyone will have a great time..... Don't forget to enjoy your own party!!!


----------



## Needleme

FireballDave said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Weekend getting underway. Tonight at six, I am hosting a little get together for the other ladies who ran the half marathon with me a few weeks back. Lasagne, salad, garlic bread, brownies, and plenty of beverages! Tomorrow is another First Communion followed by a graduation party for my niece and nephew-- one graduating high school in San Francisco, one graduating high school in Truckee, Ca where my brother lives. My SF sister is hosting the party for both. Looking forward to a quiet Sunday and Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're as busy as I am! The boys have just about finished festooning the house with flags, I'm told they're going to print the score-cards for the party tomorrow in the morning, there are a few other jobs that'll need doing between qualifying and the party, with fifty guests to cater for, I may need a bit of assistance!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I could send my lads over to help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got them pretty well organised, they've done the bakery run already and they're currently collecting my orders from the butcher, deli, fishmonger, greengrocer and fruiterer. I have a milkman for milk and dairy, plus fruitjuices etc., so things are on schedule. FP3 from Monaco in under two hours for a full breakfast, then it'll be busy before Qualifying at lunchtime and the afternoon we set everythng for tonight's party.
> 
> No fuss and no arguments, they follow _Red Leader_, because they know I've cut every corner possible and built in coffee breaks and some party games along the way!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Well, then, I 'd still like to send them to learn how it's done!!


----------



## skinny minnie

wannabear said:


> skinny minnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave from very wet and cold Tasmania. Whilst on computer my wrists are so cold. Been meaning to knit fingerless mitts but with all family requests haven't found time. remembered i had gloves haven't worn in years. tried them out but cursor wont move. will just have to have fingerless. Absolutely loved the video of Venus. My DD3 bought some masks whilst on trip there. Will send her copy of video. Just love your recipes. This pasta one I have not heard of and will definately try this for dinner tonight. It is 9.38 Saturday morn here
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter and I were discussing the weather in Australia. What do you consider cold? I feel it's probably warmer than our cold.
Click to expand...

Today it was 13c. But i do feel cold as name suggests i am skinny, no meat on the bones lol. Tasmania is way south of mainland Australia. Only 5 days to go before official start of winter.


----------



## FireballDave

Sandy said:


> I love both races Indy 500 and Charlotte 600 it should be a great Sunday with both races on too bad I can't be there to watch them both in person! My youngest son was lucky enough to see Indy in Danica's inaugural race at Indy. He had called us as the race was starting and he was on the start/finish line it sounded so awesome! My big dream is to see the Daytona 500 in person (maybe someday).


Don't forget there's also the F1 tomorrow, the principality is such a wonderful setting, I like the complexity of proper street circuits.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave the brickyard napkin ring gave me the same tingle. Just realizing that someone so far away knows that the brickyard is actually just a yard wide. I know that I sound like a country bumpkin when I say things like that, but it almost makes me teary eyed thinking about it. Yes, I cry VERY easily  Anyway, I love the napkin ring. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'm glad you like my design. I went to a race there many years ago, love the place. That strip of bricks is world famous, as is the circuit's history; it features in broadcasts covering races over here, we're big on history.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the history of Indy and we were just remembering the year Sir Jackie made his debut. DH and I were the only ones in the group that knew who he was - a rookie..... (we were the youngsters of the crowd at that time) When the car ran out of fuel on the back straight and he got out and tried to push it home, I wanted to go jump the rail and push myself. It was so funny.... we always went to The Iron Skillet for dinner the next night and guess who had the private room next to us........ he and the entire crew..... Breakfast at the golf course the morning after the race would usually put you in company of the Andretti's - met James Gardner - lots of race fans and some pretty nice people...... When my folks lived in Indianapolis, I would come down early and do a lot of the parties and events - love the car parade and know where they line up so easy to get to talk to some of the drivers..... Now, if only Tony George hadn't messed it up..... Grandpa Hulman is probably rolling over in his grave. But is is still great racing history, innovation and tradition....
Click to expand...

Big race weekends are great fun, hopefully we'll get to one this year, it's hard to fit everything with His Nibs's schedule and my commitments.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> having trouble staying awake - i mowed today - 88 degrees - added to my tan - lol - i was done in just four hours - we have not had rain in so long that there were lots of bare spots where the weeds hadn't grown. my daughter doesn't believe in weed and feed. it will look good for the weekend.
> 
> still warm and muggy at ten o'clock - i turned off the a/c though - it was too cold. lol have the door and windows open and that is fine.
> 
> in last weeks tp at the end someone mentioned the peanut sauce in thai food - which is shy i don't eat thai food - the peanut sauce really doesn't agree with me - go figure.
> 
> love the brickyard napkin ring - will need to make some for my daughter who lives in indy although they don't go to the race. i always wanted to go and park in the infield - sit on the roof of the van - eat fried chicken and drink beer and watch the race. don't know if they allow parking in the infield anymore or not.
> 
> sam


I claim hay-fever, I'm actually only allergic to tree-pollen, but I keep quiet about that!

Glad you like the napkin ring, it's quite an easy one, I'll be making loads for the _MotoGP_ weekend, 17th-19th of August.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My living room is full of teenage girls, everyone of them is is on a iPad, iPhone, iPod texting each other. No talking just a lot of laughter. How did they ever survive before.
> 
> 
> 
> Cracks me up...... how they sit next to each other at a basketball game and text instead of turning to each other and TALKING!!!!!! Of course, stopped at the kids to drop off an old fashioned book with pages Thurs. Mom on computer looking for walking tour in NYC, Dad on I-pad looking for a Dr. referral for me, GD#1 on her Blackberry to get input for wardrobe to pack for trip an youngest GD on I-pad playing a game.... HELLO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dinner is here and the Stanley Cup play-off game is really exciting.... Off I go to eat and knit nervously while I watch.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I go to the basketball games I have noticed that the boys are almost as bad as the girls. Notice I said "almost." Girls are so bad about their phone and texting!
Click to expand...

There's a school near me, I know when it's break-time because my internet connection which uses the mobile phone network slows right down!

For anyone who hasn't seen it, I just love Valentina Monetta's bouncy _The Social Network Song_ from San Marino:






Very witty!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My living room is full of teenage girls, everyone of them is is on a iPad, iPhone, iPod texting each other. No talking just a lot of laughter. How did they ever survive before.
> 
> 
> 
> Cracks me up...... how they sit next to each other at a basketball game and text instead of turning to each other and TALKING!!!!!! Of course, stopped at the kids to drop off an old fashioned book with pages Thurs. Mom on computer looking for walking tour in NYC, Dad on I-pad looking for a Dr. referral for me, GD#1 on her Blackberry to get input for wardrobe to pack for trip an youngest GD on I-pad playing a game.... HELLO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dinner is here and the Stanley Cup play-off game is really exciting.... Off I go to eat and knit nervously while I watch.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I go to the basketball games I have noticed that the boys are almost as bad as the girls. Notice I said "almost." Girls are so bad about their phone and texting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a school near me, I know when it's break-time because my internet connection which uses the mobile phone network slows right down!
> 
> For anyone who hasn't seen it, I just love Valentina Monetta's bouncy _The Social Network Song_ from San Marino:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very witty!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Does the same thing here and, then again when school lets out for the day.

The song is great and so very true.

I discovered when I plug my phone int o my truck can listen to Eurovision. Jamie thought it was great.


----------



## FireballDave

Ezenby said:


> Dave..enjoyed the Eurovision videos tonight. Fancy footwork by the Malta group. Valentina Monetta....liked. Yes, the chickens are ready for the oven...toasted. So far Ott Lysland is the best Ive watch. Wish they had subtitles for the words. He presents his feelings but I dont know the language. Hey!!! We are seeing F1 Barcelona right now on our SPEED channel. Was this the race won by Maldanado? Seems like the odds were very high and two bets were for 10K. Woooaah..what a payoff.


I'm glad you're enjoying the music, I'll try to post a few more links later.

We all love _Formula One_, just settling down to watch third practice from Monaco with our eggy soldiers!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning!


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> Was telling DH about all your goings on this week-end. He said to ask if our invitation had been lost in the mail????
> Sounds like you have left no stone unturned and I know everyone will have a great time..... Don't forget to enjoy your own party!!!


I work on the principle of _Division of Labour_, nobody ends up doing very much and everybody gets to have a good time. Fortunately most of this weekend's house guests are on the waterpolo team, so they're used to working together, the trick is to make sure they get jobs they enjoy doing. Boys are easy, provided they can see the logic, consistency is the key!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning!


Lovely sunrise, thank you so much!

Doesn't Monte Carlo look great in the morning sun for the practice run? I hope it stays dry for qualifying, those narrow streets are treacherous in the wet!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely sunrise, thank you so much!
> 
> Doesn't Monte Carlo look great in the morning sun for the practice run? I hope it stays dry for qualifying, those narrow streets are treacherous in the wet!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Your welcome!
Yes it sure does. I hope it stays dry too.

It poured rain on the girls last night but, they stayed out in the tents.


----------



## wannabear

thewren said:


> daralene - i am the poster boy for peanut butter on everything -except thai food i guess. if they add msg that would do it - makes me feel like i have the flu and need to lay down for the day.
> 
> it was a riding mower - if the grass had been longer and thicker like it is if we have had rain it sometimes takes me six hours. it really isn't hard work - i just sit there and guide the mower - kind of mindless work. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, you mentioned a bad reaction to the peanut sauce. Could be a sensitivity to one of the ingredients they use, so it might not be unusual for you. They use so many chemicals in things and of course, one can be sensitive to healthy things too, like strawberries, and God Forbid, PEANUTS.
> 
> Oh my goodness, 4 hours of lawn mowing. Was that with a rider or regular push lawn mower? I'm tired just hearing about it. Yes, it will look nice for the weekend.
Click to expand...

If you like Thai food, you could make some yourself and then you'd know what was in it. I don't think it's the peanuts making you sick. Your blood is probably about 65% peanut butter by now.


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning!


Good morning! I like this one best of all your morning pictures.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning! I like this one best of all your morning pictures.
Click to expand...

Thank you! I watched it for a while before I decided to take a picture.


----------



## Poledra65

Good Morning, beautiful sunrise NanaCaren. Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Good Morning, beautiful sunrise NanaCaren. Thank you.


Good morning and your welcome. My favorite time of the day.


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> I am reading everyone's posts on the racing and I am greatly impressed with all your knowledge on the subject. I for one am not into cars or racing. Cars are sewing machines to me they get the job done. How rude. Right? Hopefully I hve not hurt anyone's feelings. ha ha.
> 
> I admire your sticktoit on your mowing, Sam. I wish I had mine done today but I did not feel well. I have been in and out of bed for a few days but I am getting better. I think it is just the "Spring Vapors".. Life is good and I am looking forward to fried chicken, corn on the cob, maybe some baked beans, potato salad and home made chocolate cake. Mother loves to come over to see us and the dogs and the cat.
> 
> We will have Mother for Memorial Day and have fried chicken, potato salad (Mother's recipe), corn on the cob, and chocolate cake (home made). It is the standard meal for Memorial day week end.
> 
> Have a good night I am off to bed.
> 
> joe p


We all missed you on here. Glad you are finally starting to feel better. Have a wonderful holiday and hope your stomach is ok for yur special Memorial Day meal.


----------



## Grandma Gail

Nowadays it seems to take more time in the lab for the paperwork than for the bloodtest. And around here people know each other, so some of the questions and cards are just ridiculous when they have to be asked or shown every time. At 77, if I did not have black lung four months ago would I now?[/quote]

I agree that some of the required Medicare questions are a bit much. My sister was asked if she was being abused six different ways. She finally said the only abuse she experiences is watching the Minnesota Vikings lose on Sunday afternoons. LOL

:thumbup: mjs--know how you feel. I go thru the same with office that will call to talk with Fred, when i tell them he has chronic dementia they say, we hav eto talk to him to get his permission-privcacy act-- Sometimes I'm tempted to put him on the phone and take up 15-30 minutes of their time trying to explain to himwhy they called and understanding what they have told him. No longer 'Being his wife" fits the bill-it gets so frustrating sometimes. I got a laugh about the 4months ago statement!!! :XD:[/quote]

I've made sure my son has a written statement allowing any and all medical vendors to share information with him in case anything happens. It makes things much easier.


----------



## inishowen

Just thought I'd pop in to say hello, on this glorious, sunny day. I've been at 5 small car boot sales, and what fun I had! I bought a set of wine glasses, 2 plants, 2 knitting pattern books, 2 lovely toys for my granddaughter and some novels for myself. I don't think I spent more than £6! We were on holiday in Germany last week. Again, glorious weather. We stayed in Berlin for a few days, then went to Dresden. Well worth a visit if you ever get the chance. We love Germany as we lived there for 3 years when we first married. It has such happy memories for us.


----------



## daralene

Nana Caren, Thanks for sharing your photo of the sunset since I was busy in the house getting work done and missed it. My favorite time of day. Another gorgeous moment captured on film.

Wishing you all a Happy Memorial Day!!


----------



## Grandma Gail

I was really surprised when I got up this morning. The sun is shining without a cloud in the sky - hope it lasts. It's 50F and will hopefully warm up, so I can get outside and soak up some Vitamin D. I was planning on watching Hetty Winthrop mysteries on a rainy Saturday, but I'll certainly "settle" for sunshine instead. I do want to get to the Farmer's Market to buy some plants for my deck pots. I think we're past the night frost stage.

Joe, like you, I'm not a racing fan - but I have found demolition derbies interesting. Wonder what that says about me. I pretty much stick to football (American style), volleyball, hockey (Minnesota is hockey crazy), softball and baseball. That keeps me plenty busy.

The sunrise picture was absolutely stunning. I'll save it for future use on a dark and dreary day. Please keep them coming.

I hope everyone who is celebrating Memorial Day remember all those who have given their lives for us.


----------



## wannabear

Ezenby said:


> Dave..enjoyed the Eurovision videos tonight. Fancy footwork by the Malta group. Valentina Monetta....liked. Yes, the chickens are ready for the oven...toasted. So far Ott Lysland is the best Ive watch. Wish they had subtitles for the words. He presents his feelings but I dont know the language. Hey!!! We are seeing F1 Barcelona right now on our SPEED channel. Was this the race won by Maldanado? Seems like the odds were very high and two bets were for 10K. Woooaah..what a payoff.


Here is the English version:






I just watched the video of last night's performance, and it's very different!


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> Nana Caren, Thanks for sharing your photo of the sunset since I was busy in the house getting work done and missed it. My favorite time of day. Another gorgeous moment captured on film.
> 
> Wishing you all a Happy Memorial Day!!


That was this mornings sunrise but, our welcome.

Last nights sunset.


----------



## Grandma M

Hi,my first time joining the tea party.I'm going to make those napkin rings. You are quite clever with your designs. 
Yogurt receipes sound yummy.Definately will have.
Busy morning this saturday. It's 4;53 AM and am enjoying your chit-chat.I live in a condominium and am on the Board so we have a financial board meeting today 10AM, the at 1PM I have a prayer/bible study group and Vespers at 6PM. Knitting in between. Got to go for my walk. It's a nice cool 60 degrees in Seattle. No Indi 500 race track in town but there is the Evergeen track which I used to go to with my husband. 
Dreamweaver I like those instrucitons to not come home sober.Family can be wearing at times, and delightful too. 
Im in the midst of a 35 square patchwork quilt of some of my left over yarn. Soon as I get it done picture will be coming. 
Wanabear: how cold is it in your area?


----------



## wannabear

It isn't cold at all in my area. Went to 90 yesterday, and my air conditioner is on the fritz. Waiting for a motor to come in the mail. 

In winter, I don't much call it cold till it goes below freezing. There have been winters that I never put on a coat. I'd be delighted to live somewhere that has snow on occasion.

That 13 degrees Celsius that was mentioned works out to 55 Farenheit. That's a nice day for winter.


----------



## carol's gifts

Needleme said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of you that have a houseful of teenagers, please enjoy. They grow up way too fast and those fun days become memories. I miss those years, but I am enjoying my DD where she is right now in her life. It is different, but each stage prepares them for the future!
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie, so true! My boys are still at home-- both in college and working jobs to put gas in their cars-- eating me out of house and home--but I am loving every minute! I know they will be gone some day, but my husband and I are enjoying every minute of these charming and smart young men!
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: So,So true--now that my children are grown and have their homes, I, like many others, are really enjoying my GC. I actually have a T-Shirt that says "If I knew GC were so much fun I would have had them first!!" Yes, they take alot of time, but I would not want it any other way. Their parents do the hard part--I get to enjoy them. I had a great relationship with my grandparents and want my GC to experience that same bond. 
:lol:


----------



## carol's gifts

FireballDave said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Weekend getting underway. Tonight at six, I am hosting a little get together for the other ladies who ran the half marathon with me a few weeks back. Lasagne, salad, garlic bread, brownies, and plenty of beverages! Tomorrow is another First Communion followed by a graduation party for my niece and nephew-- one graduating high school in San Francisco, one graduating high school in Truckee, Ca where my brother lives. My SF sister is hosting the party for both. Looking forward to a quiet Sunday and Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're as busy as I am! The boys have just about finished festooning the house with flags, I'm told they're going to print the score-cards for the party tomorrow in the morning, there are a few other jobs that'll need doing between qualifying and the party, with fifty guests to cater for, I may need a bit of assistance!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I could send my lads over to help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got them pretty well organised, they've done the bakery run already and they're currently collecting my orders from the butcher, deli, fishmonger, greengrocer and fruiterer. I have a milkman for milk and dairy, plus fruitjuices etc., so things are on schedule. FP3 from Monaco in under two hours for a full breakfast, then it'll be busy before Qualifying at lunchtime and the afternoon we set everythng for tonight's party.
> 
> No fuss and no arguments, they follow _Red Leader_, because they know I've cut every corner possible and built in coffee breaks and some party games along the way!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 :wink: :lol:  You're such a great guy, full of fun, laughter,and adventure. Those lads are so blessed to have you in their lives!!! I would love to be a little mouse in a corner watching as everyone moves around . By the end of the day I would be to tired to eat the cheese!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

skinny minnie said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skinny minnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave from very wet and cold Tasmania. Whilst on computer my wrists are so cold. Been meaning to knit fingerless mitts but with all family requests haven't found time. remembered i had gloves haven't worn in years. tried them out but cursor wont move. will just have to have fingerless. Absolutely loved the video of Venus. My DD3 bought some masks whilst on trip there. Will send her copy of video. Just love your recipes. This pasta one I have not heard of and will definately try this for dinner tonight. It is 9.38 Saturday morn here
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter and I were discussing the weather in Australia. What do you consider cold? I feel it's probably warmer than our cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today it was 13c. But i do feel cold as name suggests i am skinny, no meat on the bones lol. Tasmania is way south of mainland Australia. Only 5 days to go before official start of winter.
Click to expand...

 :?: I don't know why that seems so strange to me--we are at the start of summer and there you are getting prepared for winter.!!!! Stay warm--my DIL's are "skinny minnies" also and are always putting sweaters, jackets on. Wish I had that problem. I had one brother (decd) who was always thin, but the rest of us weren't. Weigh is always a battle!! :-(


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Dave, from Orange County , California. I had the second phase of my dental implants yesterday and needless to say it was a bit painful after I left the oral surgeon's office. The implants (posts) were drilled and cemented in yesterday but this morning I do not have the awful bruising I had after the bone grafting. I don't know if I am going to do much knitting today but rest assured that I'll be reading your post. Everyone enjoy Memorial Day weekend and remember our vet's!


----------



## carol's gifts

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My living room is full of teenage girls, everyone of them is is on a iPad, iPhone, iPod texting each other. No talking just a lot of laughter. How did they ever survive before.
> 
> 
> 
> Cracks me up...... how they sit next to each other at a basketball game and text instead of turning to each other and TALKING!!!!!! Of course, stopped at the kids to drop off an old fashioned book with pages Thurs. Mom on computer looking for walking tour in NYC, Dad on I-pad looking for a Dr. referral for me, GD#1 on her Blackberry to get input for wardrobe to pack for trip an youngest GD on I-pad playing a game.... HELLO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dinner is here and the Stanley Cup play-off game is really exciting.... Off I go to eat and knit nervously while I watch.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I go to the basketball games I have noticed that the boys are almost as bad as the girls. Notice I said "almost." Girls are so bad about their phone and texting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a school near me, I know when it's break-time because my internet connection which uses the mobile phone network slows right down!
> 
> For anyone who hasn't seen it, I just love Valentina Monetta's bouncy _The Social Network Song_ from San Marino:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very witty!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 :roll: Great Video--Love the colors, singing and backdrops. Amazing what creative minds can do. She wasn't even winded after all that moving around!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning!


 :lol: Good Morning NanaCaren and TP's everywhere. I love the sun rise picture. We heard it thundering, raining, and saw the lightening last night and early morning. I hear rumbling this am off and on. I heard this pecking and looked out--my friendly woodpecker was back. It finally got to eat some of the suet I had out for it--what the marlins had not taken over. I love the woodpeckers, birds singing in the morning-so I had audio with your picture!! Have a great weekend. Off to GS graduation this afternoon.


----------



## carol's gifts

wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> daralene - i am the poster boy for peanut butter on everything -except thai food i guess. if they add msg that would do it - makes me feel like i have the flu and need to lay down for the day.
> 
> it was a riding mower - if the grass had been longer and thicker like it is if we have had rain it sometimes takes me six hours. it really isn't hard work - i just sit there and guide the mower - kind of mindless work. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, you mentioned a bad reaction to the peanut sauce. Could be a sensitivity to one of the ingredients they use, so it might not be unusual for you. They use so many chemicals in things and of course, one can be sensitive to healthy things too, like strawberries, and God Forbid, PEANUTS.
> 
> Oh my goodness, 4 hours of lawn mowing. Was that with a rider or regular push lawn mower? I'm tired just hearing about it. Yes, it will look nice for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like Thai food, you could make some yourself and then you'd know what was in it. I don't think it's the peanuts making you sick. Your blood is probably about 65% peanut butter by now.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :lol: :mrgreen: :XD: :roll:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: inishowen--Glad your trip went well. Did get a chance to visit Dresden back in the late 70's while we were stationed in Germany with the military. Loved Volksmarching there and able to see villages and countryside. Sounds like it was a well rested trip for you!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning!


technically one could say 'good morning' here! Happy afternoon/evening to anyone else.
Fell asleep on the sofa, before 9.
I love both the photos, NanaCaren!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: You have a perfect locaion for the sunrise and sunsets. 
Thanks for sharing with us all. such an opportunity to reflect in stillness and quiet!!


----------



## FireballDave

Grandma M said:


> Hi,my first time joining the tea party.I'm going to make those napkin rings. You are quite clever with your designs.
> Yogurt receipes sound yummy.Definately will have.
> Busy morning this saturday. It's 4;53 AM and am enjoying your chit-chat.I live in a condominium and am on the Board so we have a financial board meeting today 10AM, the at 1PM I have a prayer/bible study group and Vespers at 6PM. Knitting in between. Got to go for my walk. It's a nice cool 60 degrees in Seattle. No Indi 500 race track in town but there is the Evergeen track which I used to go to with my husband.
> Dreamweaver I like those instrucitons to not come home sober.Family can be wearing at times, and delightful too.
> Im in the midst of a 35 square patchwork quilt of some of my left over yarn. Soon as I get it done picture will be coming.
> Wanabear: how cold is it in your area?


Welcome to the Tea Party, thanks for all the compliments, I try to come up with different ideas. Do have a go at the napkin ring, it isn't too tricky, for once!

Have a great weekend
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Dave, from Orange County , California. I had the second phase of my dental implants yesterday and needless to say it was a bit painful after I left the oral surgeon's office. The implants (posts) were drilled and cemented in yesterday but this morning I do not have the awful bruising I had after the bone grafting. I don't know if I am going to do much knitting today but rest assured that I'll be reading your post. Everyone enjoy Memorial Day weekend and remember our vet's!


I hope you make a speedy recovery from your bruising experience, definitely a day to put your feet up and relax.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  Grandma M--Welcome! The TP is such a great place for friendly chatting and making new friends. Glad to see you joined us;you have a beautiful granddaughter (GD) and a warming smile. sounds like you stay quiet busy, no I should say active. Do you get alot of rain there??? Enjoy your day and keep checking back in.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:



> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My living room is full of teenage girls, everyone of them is is on a iPad, iPhone, iPod texting each other. No talking just a lot of laughter. How did they ever survive before.
> 
> 
> 
> Cracks me up...... how they sit next to each other at a basketball game and text instead of turning to each other and TALKING!!!!!! Of course, stopped at the kids to drop off an old fashioned book with pages Thurs. Mom on computer looking for walking tour in NYC, Dad on I-pad looking for a Dr. referral for me, GD#1 on her Blackberry to get input for wardrobe to pack for trip an youngest GD on I-pad playing a game.... HELLO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dinner is here and the Stanley Cup play-off game is really exciting.... Off I go to eat and knit nervously while I watch.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I go to the basketball games I have noticed that the boys are almost as bad as the girls. Notice I said "almost." Girls are so bad about their phone and texting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a school near me, I know when it's break-time because my internet connection which uses the mobile phone network slows right down!
> 
> For anyone who hasn't seen it, I just love Valentina Monetta's bouncy _The Social Network Song_ from San Marino:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very witty!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: Great Video--Love the colors, singing and backdrops. Amazing what creative minds can do. She wasn't even winded after all that moving around!!!
Click to expand...

It is just so much fun, I think she's been taking her vitamins!

Dave


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Dave, I shall do just that!


FireballDave said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Dave, from Orange County , California. I had the second phase of my dental implants yesterday and needless to say it was a bit painful after I left the oral surgeon's office. The implants (posts) were drilled and cemented in yesterday but this morning I do not have the awful bruising I had after the bone grafting. I don't know if I am going to do much knitting today but rest assured that I'll be reading your post. Everyone enjoy Memorial Day weekend and remember our vet's!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you make a speedy recovery from your bruising experience, definitely a day to put your feet up and relax.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

For those of you not familiar with the _Eurovision Song Contest_, it really does produce an amazing range of entries and nobody can really predict the winner, it all depends on the mood of the continent as to which song will be awarded _Douze Points_. There's something for everyone this year, from the catchy, like Pasha Parfeny, singing _Lăutar_ for Moldova:






to Greece's Eleftheria Eleftheriou, nearly wearing a dress as she sings _Aphrodisiac_:






or if you prefer a big voice, secure all movable objects and hold onto your hair for, Albania's Rona Nishliu belting out _Suus_:






I really like Serbia's entry, eljko Joksimović singing _Nije Ljubav Stvar_:






but the winner could very easily be six Russian grannies raising money to rebuild their town's church destroyed by Stalin seventy years ago. Europe could decide Buranovskiye Babushki, singing _Party For Everybody_ is their kind of song:






There are twenty-six songs in tonight's final, this is just a selection to illustrate the range. I personally like the songs from Iceland, France, Spain, Ukraine and Lithuania as well as Serbia and Moldova. However, I think Ott Lepland representing Estonia with _Kuula_ was the outstanding performace of Thursday's semi-final; completely gimmick-free, just him and a distant backing singer on that vast stage:






Of course, it's all down to personal taste and highly subjective, that's what makes it so much fun!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Good Morning NanaCaren and TP's everywhere. I love the sun rise picture. We heard it thundering, raining, and saw the lightening last night and early morning. I hear rumbling this am off and on. I heard this pecking and looked out--my friendly woodpecker was back. It finally got to eat some of the suet I had out for it--what the marlins had not taken over. I love the woodpeckers, birds singing in the morning-so I had audio with your picture!! Have a great weekend. Off to GS graduation this afternoon.
Click to expand...

We had thunder and rain last night. Glad your woodpecker is back. I haven't seen the one that usually is here.


----------



## carol's gifts

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> technically one could say 'good morning' here! Happy afternoon/evening to anyone else.
> Fell asleep on the sofa, before 9.
> I love both the photos, NanaCaren!
Click to expand...

 :roll: :lol: Good Morning Myfanwy! How did the celebration go. Must have been pretty tiring. Actually I slept pretty good last night, since the night before I was restless all night. Hope all went well with the renewing of your vows. Maybe you had too much bread--falling asleep on the sofa! I do that in my recliner alot if I'm not on the computer with TP. Have a great day.


----------



## FireballDave

inishowen said:


> Just thought I'd pop in to say hello, on this glorious, sunny day. I've been at 5 small car boot sales, and what fun I had! I bought a set of wine glasses, 2 plants, 2 knitting pattern books, 2 lovely toys for my granddaughter and some novels for myself. I don't think I spent more than £6! We were on holiday in Germany last week. Again, glorious weather. We stayed in Berlin for a few days, then went to Dresden. Well worth a visit if you ever get the chance. We love Germany as we lived there for 3 years when we first married. It has such happy memories for us.


Wow, you've been having fun! I like wandering round car boot sales too, I've bought lots of great books for pennies at them.

Berlin is always fun, not quite as mad as it was during the cold war, but still a great destination, I'm glad you enjoyed yourself.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

GOOD MORNING TO VETERANS EVERYWHERE!! Thank you all for serving your countries and helping maintain our FREEDOM. Seems like so many freedoms are being snatched away--stay alert and upto date on global awareness. I do honor your sacrifices, and for those who have lost family and friends, my heart is with you as well. YOU ALL DESERVE THIS HONOR OF RECOGNITION. HUG A VET-THANK A VET!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> technically one could say 'good morning' here! Happy afternoon/evening to anyone else.
> Fell asleep on the sofa, before 9.
> I love both the photos, NanaCaren!
Click to expand...

After your busy day yesterday you were most likely worn out. 
Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: You have a perfect locaion for the sunrise and sunsets.
> Thanks for sharing with us all. such an opportunity to reflect in stillness and quiet!!


Next time I will try to take one from a different area of the yard.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave..enjoyed the Eurovision videos tonight. Fancy footwork by the Malta group. Valentina Monetta....liked. Yes, the chickens are ready for the oven...toasted. So far Ott Lysland is the best Ive watch. Wish they had subtitles for the words. He presents his feelings but I dont know the language. Hey!!! We are seeing F1 Barcelona right now on our SPEED channel. Was this the race won by Maldanado? Seems like the odds were very high and two bets were for 10K. Woooaah..what a payoff.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the English version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the video of last night's performance, and it's very different!
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting the link to the English version, he really has got a great voice, I hope he does well.

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal

hi all, i am trying to wake up, and bj has the comedy channel on and jeff foxworthy is on, oh my... his new fashion rules had me down. now larry the cable guy is talking. what a wake up call.
gotta get around, and go spiff the church, there will be a wedding there tonight, we are running the sound booth. 
ok, gonna get off and finish my coffee and read the paper this morn. later


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave..enjoyed the Eurovision videos tonight. Fancy footwork by the Malta group. Valentina Monetta....liked. Yes, the chickens are ready for the oven...toasted. So far Ott Lysland is the best Ive watch. Wish they had subtitles for the words. He presents his feelings but I dont know the language. Hey!!! We are seeing F1 Barcelona right now on our SPEED channel. Was this the race won by Maldanado? Seems like the odds were very high and two bets were for 10K. Woooaah..what a payoff.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the English version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the video of last night's performance, and it's very different!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for posting the link to the English version, he really has got a great voice, I hope he does well.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

My personal favorite.


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> There are twenty-six songs in tonight's final, this is just a selection to illustrate the range. I personally like the songs from Iceland, France, Spain, Ukraine and Lithuania as well as Serbia and Moldova. However, I think Ott Lepland representing Estonia with _Kuula_ was the outstanding performace of Thursday's semi-final; completely gimmick-free, just him and a distant backing singer on that vast stage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it's all down to personal taste and highly subjective, that's what makes it so much fun!
> 
> Dave


I already saw Ott Lepland this morning (because I went looking for him) but I didn't mind at all listening to him again. Here I am all alone and with a great big smile on my face. He'd have my vote if I were there.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ok Joe, you do know that you can not mention food dishes without posting recipes... So I would like you to post your Mother's potato salad recipe! Sounds like a great dish to have with hot weather!

We did not end up getting frost last night so the flowers on the trees are doing ok and so are the garden plants that everyone has planted. It is supposed to be free of rain today so I want to mow some lawn.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are twenty-six songs in tonight's final, this is just a selection to illustrate the range. I personally like the songs from Iceland, France, Spain, Ukraine and Lithuania as well as Serbia and Moldova. However, I think Ott Lepland representing Estonia with _Kuula_ was the outstanding performace of Thursday's semi-final; completely gimmick-free, just him and a distant backing singer on that vast stage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it's all down to personal taste and highly subjective, that's what makes it so much fun!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I already saw Ott Lepland this morning (because I went looking for him) but I didn't mind at all listening to him again. Here I am all alone and with a great big smile on my face. He'd have my vote if I were there.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: When played in english the girls all liked it, before they weren't sure.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are twenty-six songs in tonight's final, this is just a selection to illustrate the range. I personally like the songs from Iceland, France, Spain, Ukraine and Lithuania as well as Serbia and Moldova. However, I think Ott Lepland representing Estonia with _Kuula_ was the outstanding performace of Thursday's semi-final; completely gimmick-free, just him and a distant backing singer on that vast stage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it's all down to personal taste and highly subjective, that's what makes it so much fun!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I already saw Ott Lepland this morning (because I went looking for him) but I didn't mind at all listening to him again. Here I am all alone and with a great big smile on my face. He'd have my vote if I were there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: When played in english the girls all liked it, before they weren't sure.
Click to expand...

It does make it easier, there's only one genius linguist here who is fluent, I could only work it out with difficulty having worked on a couple of projects there. I think Europeans are more used to listening to the music regardless of the language, it's part of the charm of Eurovision that people frequently vote for a song without having a clue what it's about.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

For anyone that might be interested-to celebrate our Veterans go to: Vets Roll.org or view on You Tube:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfPbY_k_KEc&featured+rel
www.youtube.com/watch?vngP4rfbha.Ag
[email protected]
www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=bTpb

Many others on these sites!!! Mark is a personal friend of Fred and I;his family do this in honor/memory of their mother and dad. Their dad was a WWII Veteran. Awesome family and everyday people who genuinely care and honor all veterans.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Love the lyrics of Ott Lepland. I am going back and watch the others. Thanks Dave!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are twenty-six songs in tonight's final, this is just a selection to illustrate the range. I personally like the songs from Iceland, France, Spain, Ukraine and Lithuania as well as Serbia and Moldova. However, I think Ott Lepland representing Estonia with _Kuula_ was the outstanding performace of Thursday's semi-final; completely gimmick-free, just him and a distant backing singer on that vast stage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it's all down to personal taste and highly subjective, that's what makes it so much fun!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I already saw Ott Lepland this morning (because I went looking for him) but I didn't mind at all listening to him again. Here I am all alone and with a great big smile on my face. He'd have my vote if I were there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: When played in english the girls all liked it, before they weren't sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does make it easier, there's only one genius linguist here who is fluent, I could only work it out with difficulty having worked on a couple of projects there. I think Europeans are more used to listening to the music regardless of the language, it's part of the charm of Eurovision that people frequently vote for a song without having a clue what it's about.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I would vote for him even without the translation. He puts so much feeling into his singing.


----------



## blavell

Our menu for today as well except that we're having baked beans instead of 3-bean salad altho that sounds good to me. Have a great holiday weekend!


DorisT said:


> Just waiting to serve dinner so I thought I'd check in with the TP for 5/25. Dave, you're just a party animal, but that's why we love you! I was wondering where Baku was and now I know. The things we learn here. Everyone, have a fabulous weekend. We're having hot dogs, potato salad, 3-bean salad, watermelon, and all things summer here.


----------



## Joe P

you are so sweet i am better.



daralene said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am reading everyone's posts on the racing and I am greatly impressed with all your knowledge on the subject. I for one am not into cars or racing. Cars are sewing machines to me they get the job done. How rude. Right? Hopefully I hve not hurt anyone's feelings. ha ha.
> 
> I admire your sticktoit on your mowing, Sam. I wish I had mine done today but I did not feel well. I have been in and out of bed for a few days but I am getting better. I think it is just the "Spring Vapors".. Life is good and I am looking forward to fried chicken, corn on the cob, maybe some baked beans, potato salad and home made chocolate cake. Mother loves to come over to see us and the dogs and the cat.
> 
> We will have Mother for Memorial Day and have fried chicken, potato salad (Mother's recipe), corn on the cob, and chocolate cake (home made). It is the standard meal for Memorial day week end.
> 
> Have a good night I am off to bed.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> We all missed you on here. Glad you are finally starting to feel better. Have a wonderful holiday and hope your stomach is ok for yur special Memorial Day meal.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

For the petrolheads in my life.


----------



## Grandma M

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  Grandma M--Welcome! The TP is such a great place for friendly chatting and making new friends. Glad to see you joined us;you have a beautiful granddaughter (GD) and a warming smile. sounds like you stay quiet busy, no I should say active. Do you get alot of rain there??? Enjoy your day and keep checking back in.


We have rain but not as much as Portland. We have a gentle SWW to NE rain that comes in and stays for 10 min to 1/2 hr and then goes over the mountains. Then sunshine for the rest of the day. We don't have torrential pourdowns such as you have in the east. The weather is generally mild and sunny or partial sun. Rain is nota big thing except in spring and winter there's always a little more. Today is 60 and sunny blue skies all over.


----------



## Sorlenna

Good morning, all. I just got caught up from page 3! I hope all who are mending continue to do so, and anyone who would like to dispense with rain can send it here. We have a wildfire going south of us, and today we are supposed to get the wind and smoke (80,000+ acres at last report).  Several cabins in the recreation area have apparently been burned, but thankfully, no one has been hurt yet. The wind is too strong for them to fly over it, though, so it will likely continue to grow. I just hope everyone stays safe, especially those brave souls who go in to fight that monster.

We aren't doing much this weekend; I hope to finish up the other projects I have going (still haven't gone back to that vest, I'm embarrassed to say) and we may or may not cook out (depends on the wind). I actually will get a 3-day weekend and that will be superb, no matter what!



thewren said:


> in last weeks tp at the end someone mentioned the peanut sauce in thai food - which is shy i don't eat thai food - the peanut sauce really doesn't agree with me - go figure.
> 
> sam


Sam, I make my own peanut sauce with peanut butter, a bit of garlic, a splash of vinegar, and soy sauce (don't like peppers). You can experiment and see if there's one you like by leaving out various ingredients.

Congratulations on getting the mowing done, too--one thing I don't miss living here in the desert is fast-growing grass (I have rocks in my yard instead).

Joe, I'm not a racing fan either (and being from Kentucky, saying I don't care for NASCAR is practically blasphemy!), but my partner is. So I sit and knit while he watches the races--he likes Indy cars too and motorcycle racing when it's on.

This morning I have one more thing to finish up for work, and then I am off to my hooks & needles!


----------



## inishowen

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: inishowen--Glad your trip went well. Did get a chance to visit Dresden back in the late 70's while we were stationed in Germany with the military. Loved Volksmarching there and able to see villages and countryside. Sounds like it was a well rested trip for you!!!


What was Dresden like in the 70's? It's been beautifully restored now, but I think it was in the last 10 years. There are still big empty spaces, where they intend to put back what was there originally.


----------



## Dori Sage

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Dave, from Orange County , California. I had the second phase of my dental implants yesterday and needless to say it was a bit painful after I left the oral surgeon's office. The implants (posts) were drilled and cemented in yesterday but this morning I do not have the awful bruising I had after the bone grafting. I don't know if I am going to do much knitting today but rest assured that I'll be reading your post. Everyone enjoy Memorial Day weekend and remember our vet's!


I have three implants and just love them. They feel just like your own teeth. Can eat anything without slippage. I forget that they are implants and not mine.


----------



## dandylion

er


Dreamweaver said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Gosh, dreamweaver, the Iron Skillet is still going strong - creaking floors and all  Those were great days, and I was a waitress in that hotel dining room where you ate breakfast. That was my first waitress job after I became 21 and could serve drinks,dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Read DH your post and he said "Yah.... I left her a $25. tip, remember?" He is such a character.... I think we could write a book on all the Indiana Blue Laws.... He had relatives in Fort Wayne.... One colorful uncle worked for Falstaff Brewery - but his "real" job was a bookie.... I digress. I remember that you could take kids to a restaurant that served liquor but the kids could not sit facing the bar.... I also remember that, if you were having a drink in the lounge - and your dining table was ready, you could not carry your own drink to the table - a waiter had to do it for you.... I even think that may have just been us "ladies" . We are so pure and innocent, after all.
> The "rookies" always had to carry the lunches and coolers into the track on race day. Sure do miss all the peonies - I always did a big bowl arrangement on Memorial Day week-end. I don't miss the White Castle litter by the track...... (DH's traditional breakfast going from parking to seat was a super greasy Italian sausage sandwich..... Good times........ and younger bodies.....
Click to expand...

Your DH is very funny  He may not know it but when I was 21 that might 25 cents have been the norm.  (just kidding, but I AM 70 now)  My favorite times were when scaffolding was allowed. Until someone built one too high, loaded it with too many people, and they were banned. I'm really going back in time. That was when I was a kid. My big brother was a painter and we had really great scaffolds  That was back when the race went on practically all day. We could get on the scaffold and take a nap in the sun and the race would still be running when we awoke  Now they are over in what seems to be an hour.  
I'm sure I'm boring other tp-ers, but you sure have brought back some great memories. dandy/sue


----------



## mjs

Dreamweaver said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: mjs--know how you feel. I go thru the same with office that will call to talk with Fred, when i tell them he has chronic dementia they say, we hav eto talk to him to get his permission-privcacy act-- Sometimes I'm tempted to put him on the phone and take up 15-30 minutes of their time trying to explain to himwhy they called and understanding what they have told him. No longer 'Being his wife" fits the bill-it gets so frustrating sometimes. I got a laugh about the 4months ago statement!!! :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> My blood pressure about went through the roof one day when an insurance co. said I had been rejected - I asked why..... Privacy act said they could not tell *me* I needed to call my Dr. and discuss it with him. I explained that I was not seeing that Dr. any more. Privacy act - they could not disclose medical records..... Who the *(&%$# do they think the medical records are about, *ME*. And they called me - not like I called them to try and pry vital info. from them......
Click to expand...

I think the privacy act is used frequently by people who just don't want to bother doing something. I know people have been told that is a reason for something and it is just not true. I doubt it was intended to be as idiotic as this.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> I am reading everyone's posts on the racing and I am greatly impressed with all your knowledge on the subject. I for one am not into cars or racing. Cars are sewing machines to me they get the job done. How rude. Right? Hopefully I hve not hurt anyone's feelings. ha ha.
> 
> I admire your sticktoit on your mowing, Sam. I wish I had mine done today but I did not feel well. I have been in and out of bed for a few days but I am getting better. I think it is just the "Spring Vapors".. Life is good and I am looking forward to fried chicken, corn on the cob, maybe some baked beans, potato salad and home made chocolate cake. Mother loves to come over to see us and the dogs and the cat.
> 
> We will have Mother for Memorial Day and have fried chicken, potato salad (Mother's recipe), corn on the cob, and chocolate cake (home made). It is the standard meal for Memorial day week end.
> 
> Have a good night I am off to bed.
> 
> joe p


I'm with you on racing, but I do like old car stuff. And would enjoy going to Watkins glen to see antique car races.


----------



## Dori Sage

carol's gifts said:


> GOOD MORNING TO VETERANS EVERYWHERE!! Thank you all for serving your countries and helping maintain our FREEDOM. Seems like so many freedoms are being snatched away--stay alert and upto date on global awareness. I do honor your sacrifices, and for those who have lost family and friends, my heart is with you as well. YOU ALL DESERVE THIS HONOR OF RECOGNITION. HUG A VET-THANK A VET!!!!


I'll give a big loud AMEN to that. Thank a vet


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Weekend getting underway. Tonight at six, I am hosting a little get together for the other ladies who ran the half marathon with me a few weeks back. Lasagne, salad, garlic bread, brownies, and plenty of beverages! Tomorrow is another First Communion followed by a graduation party for my niece and nephew-- one graduating high school in San Francisco, one graduating high school in Truckee, Ca where my brother lives. My SF sister is hosting the party for both. Looking forward to a quiet Sunday and Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're as busy as I am! The boys have just about finished festooning the house with flags, I'm told they're going to print the score-cards for the party tomorrow in the morning, there are a few other jobs that'll need doing between qualifying and the party, with fifty guests to cater for, I may need a bit of assistance!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I could send my lads over to help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got them pretty well organised, they've done the bakery run already and they're currently collecting my orders from the butcher, deli, fishmonger, greengrocer and fruiterer. I have a milkman for milk and dairy, plus fruitjuices etc., so things are on schedule. FP3 from Monaco in under two hours for a full breakfast, then it'll be busy before Qualifying at lunchtime and the afternoon we set everythng for tonight's party.
> 
> No fuss and no arguments, they follow _Red Leader_, because they know I've cut every corner possible and built in coffee breaks and some party games along the way!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I would have thought the greengrocer and fruiterer were one???


----------



## Dori Sage

Just caught up on all the posts.

Good morning all - it is a glorious 65 or so degrees here in So. Cal at the beach. The sun is shining brightly, no wind. Last nite it was so windy I was afraid I would blow away. Friends who just moved to the beach full time took me out for dinner last nite. It was so nice.

I'm still unpacking boxes but today I'll find a manicure place for a mani and pedi. Time to treat myself. 

Has anyone heard from Keith as yet?


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks for letting me know, the first part of my proceedure was quite painful and I had lots of buising and swelling, this is the second segment and so far not as bad as the forst part and I have to wait for it to heal which I was told would be about three months before the crowns are put in. I know that you know all of that!! How are you doing in Port Hueneme? The best to you on this Memorial Day weekend.


Dori Sage said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Dave, from Orange County , California. I had the second phase of my dental implants yesterday and needless to say it was a bit painful after I left the oral surgeon's office. The implants (posts) were drilled and cemented in yesterday but this morning I do not have the awful bruising I had after the bone grafting. I don't know if I am going to do much knitting today but rest assured that I'll be reading your post. Everyone enjoy Memorial Day weekend and remember our vet's!
> 
> 
> 
> I have three implants and just love them. They feel just like your own teeth. Can eat anything without slippage. I forget that they are implants and not mine.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

Grandma Gail said:


> Nowadays it seems to take more time in the lab for the paperwork than for the bloodtest. And around here people know each other, so some of the questions and cards are just ridiculous when they have to be asked or shown every time. At 77, if I did not have black lung four months ago would I now?


I agree that some of the required Medicare questions are a bit much. My sister was asked if she was being abused six different ways. She finally said the only abuse she experiences is watching the Minnesota Vikings lose on Sunday afternoons. LOL

:thumbup: mjs--know how you feel. I go thru the same with office that will call to talk with Fred, when i tell them he has chronic dementia they say, we hav eto talk to him to get his permission-privcacy act-- Sometimes I'm tempted to put him on the phone and take up 15-30 minutes of their time trying to explain to himwhy they called and understanding what they have told him. No longer 'Being his wife" fits the bill-it gets so frustrating sometimes. I got a laugh about the 4months ago statement!!! :XD:[/quote]

I've made sure my son has a written statement allowing any and all medical vendors to share information with him in case anything happens. It makes things much easier.[/quote]

Yes, it's really important to do the legal things. I hope I have covered all bases.


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: inishowen--Glad your trip went well. Did get a chance to visit Dresden back in the late 70's while we were stationed in Germany with the military. Loved Volksmarching there and able to see villages and countryside. Sounds like it was a well rested trip for you!!!


I loved the flowers in the streets and the imaginative ways they used them.


----------



## MrsB

Top-O-the-Mornin' to all. This week has been quite challenging and I am looking forward to reading all day and spending tomorrow at a Beauty Pageant for my dau's friend. That should be interesting. The wind was kicking it yesterday and we lost power, briefly. This morning, the sun has decided to peek through and hopefully, the day will be nice to my roses and tulips. An interesting bird flew into my backyard this morning. The Northern Flicker is a woodpecker of unusual coloring and it apparently loves suet.

Northern Flickers are large, brown woodpeckers with a gentle expression and handsome black-scalloped plumage. On walks, dont be surprised if you scare one up from the ground. Its not where youd expect to find a woodpecker, but flickers eat mainly ants and beetles, digging for them with their unusual, slightly curved bill. When they fly youll see a flash of color in the wings  yellow if youre in the East, red if youre in the West  and a bright white flash on the rump.


----------



## iamsam

dave - those russian grandmas really know how to knock out a beat.

sam



FireballDave said:


> For those of you not familiar with the _Eurovision Song Contest_, it really does produce an amazing range of entries and nobody can really predict the winner, it all depends on the mood of the continent as to which song will be awarded _Douze Points_. There's something for everyone this year, from the catchy, like Pasha Parfeny, singing _Lăutar_ for Moldova:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Greece's Eleftheria Eleftheriou, nearly wearing a dress as she sings _Aphrodisiac_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or if you prefer a big voice, secure all movable objects and hold onto your hair for, Albania's Rona Nishliu belting out _Suus_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Serbia's entry, eljko Joksimović singing _Nije Ljubav Stvar_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the winner could very easily be six Russian grannies raising money to rebuild their town's church destroyed by Stalin seventy years ago. Europe could decide Buranovskiye Babushki, singing _Party For Everybody_ is their kind of song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are twenty-six songs in tonight's final, this is just a selection to illustrate the range. I personally like the songs from Iceland, France, Spain, Ukraine and Lithuania as well as Serbia and Moldova. However, I think Ott Lepland representing Estonia with _Kuula_ was the outstanding performace of Thursday's semi-final; completely gimmick-free, just him and a distant backing singer on that vast stage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it's all down to personal taste and highly subjective, that's what makes it so much fun!
> 
> Dave


----------



## Dori Sage

patocenizo said:


> Thanks for letting me know, the first part of my proceedure was quite painful and I had lots of buising and swelling, this is the second segment and so far not as bad as the forst part and I have to wait for it to heal which I was told would be about three months before the crowns are put in. I know that you know all of that!! How are you doing in Port Hueneme? The best to you on this Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Dave, from Orange County , California. I had the second phase of my dental implants yesterday and needless to say it was a bit painful after I left the oral surgeon's office. The implants (posts) were drilled and cemented in yesterday but this morning I do not have the awful bruising I had after the bone grafting. I don't know if I am going to do much knitting today but rest assured that I'll be reading your post. Everyone enjoy Memorial Day weekend and remember our vet's!
> 
> 
> 
> I have three implants and just love them. They feel just like your own teeth. Can eat anything without slippage. I forget that they are implants and not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

There are no roots so the implants should not hurt at all. It just takes a while for the bone to grow around them. I did not need bone grafting so I can't comment as to an experience with that. Once they have healed and the teeth are in place, you will love them.
BTW, Port Hueneme is wonderful. I just love it here. Sometimes it is cold and very windy, but it's quiet, not much traffic, waiting for the summer - however, we've had a glorious week. Sunny every day, temps in the mid to high 60's, just wonderful. And then of course we have all those wonderful farmers markets, stands, fields. And I have great neighbors.


----------



## Marianne818

Good afternoon/evening/morning.. whatever..  I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend wherever you are!! 
Had a treat today..repairman came out and fixed our ice maker!!! Won't have to compete for bagged ice this holiday weekend!!! 
Then my roomie stayed home with Mom so I could go visit a brand new ceramic store in town. I was blown away by all the molds and kilns these 2 women have!! Roomie and I will be taking turns going to sit and enjoy working on ceramics again. I have a collection of Santa's that I painted, down to about 5, someone sees them and I offer one as a gift. This appears to be a wonderful shop, they are just getting it set up but are selling quite a bit, so hopefully they will stay afloat for awhile! 
Looks like we will be getting rain from a tropical storm next week, could really use it so won't complain too much. Just hope it cools the temps down, already 91 today.. I had heat exhaustion yesterday, should have waited to mow the place a bit later in the evening. Oh well, tis done and I learned a lesson for sure! Passing out and hitting the floor is not fun on this old body :| I'm doing okay today.. just resting for the most part.. sure not going out in the heat :XD: 
To all the Veterans, thank you and God Bless... my Dad served in WWII, was at Dutch Harbor when Japan invaded, then went to the Phillipenes.. Brother served in Vietnam. So shake a Vet's hand, give him a hug to thank him/her for all they sacrificed so we can sit in our chairs and chat!! 
God Speed,
Marianne


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> I would have thought the greengrocer and fruiterer were one???


One of the greengrocers sells both fruit and vegetables, but we also have a small specialist fruiterer in the High Street. It takes a concerted effort by everbody in the community to check the rampaging supermarkets that seek to destroy all choice and replace it with their monolithic will. I'm not opposed to big business _per se_, but it needs to be kept in check, monopolies are seldom altruistic.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> For the petrolheads in my life.


They're great, I'm sure they'll be snapped up fast!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> dave - those russian grandmas really know how to knock out a beat.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you not familiar with the _Eurovision Song Contest_, it really does produce an amazing range of entries and nobody can really predict the winner, it all depends on the mood of the continent as to which song will be awarded _Douze Points_. There's something for everyone this year, from the catchy, like Pasha Parfeny, singing _Lăutar_ for Moldova:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Greece's Eleftheria Eleftheriou, nearly wearing a dress as she sings _Aphrodisiac_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or if you prefer a big voice, secure all movable objects and hold onto your hair for, Albania's Rona Nishliu belting out _Suus_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Serbia's entry, eljko Joksimović singing _Nije Ljubav Stvar_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the winner could very easily be six Russian grannies raising money to rebuild their town's church destroyed by Stalin seventy years ago. Europe could decide Buranovskiye Babushki, singing _Party For Everybody_ is their kind of song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are twenty-six songs in tonight's final, this is just a selection to illustrate the range. I personally like the songs from Iceland, France, Spain, Ukraine and Lithuania as well as Serbia and Moldova. However, I think Ott Lepland representing Estonia with _Kuula_ was the outstanding performace of Thursday's semi-final; completely gimmick-free, just him and a distant backing singer on that vast stage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it's all down to personal taste and highly subjective, that's what makes it so much fun!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I'm sure the ladies will do well!

I'm all set with my drink, it's time for the contest and I have my score-card at the ready!

Dave


----------



## patocenizo

I am so glad for you, I know it was quite a feat to move but I am glad you are happy where you are. Here in Orange county we are inland so right now it is sunny and it promises to be a lovely weekend. My husband will be "working" tomorrow at the Strawberry Festival in Garden Grove on behalf of the Shakespeare Festival while I stay home and knit and knit!!


Dori Sage said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, the first part of my proceedure was quite painful and I had lots of buising and swelling, this is the second segment and so far not as bad as the forst part and I have to wait for it to heal which I was told would be about three months before the crowns are put in. I know that you know all of that!! How are you doing in Port Hueneme? The best to you on this Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Dave, from Orange County , California. I had the second phase of my dental implants yesterday and needless to say it was a bit painful after I left the oral surgeon's office. The implants (posts) were drilled and cemented in yesterday but this morning I do not have the awful bruising I had after the bone grafting. I don't know if I am going to do much knitting today but rest assured that I'll be reading your post. Everyone enjoy Memorial Day weekend and remember our vet's!
> 
> 
> 
> I have three implants and just love them. They feel just like your own teeth. Can eat anything without slippage. I forget that they are implants and not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no roots so the implants should not hurt at all. It just takes a while for the bone to grow around them. I did not need bone grafting so I can't comment as to an experience with that. Once they have healed and the teeth are in place, you will love them.
> BTW, Port Hueneme is wonderful. I just love it here. Sometimes it is cold and very windy, but it's quiet, not much traffic, waiting for the summer - however, we've had a glorious week. Sunny every day, temps in the mid to high 60's, just wonderful. And then of course we have all those wonderful farmers markets, stands, fields. And I have great neighbors.
Click to expand...


----------



## MrsB

I am a veteran myself, having served in Germany back in 1975- and not during a war, thank goodness. It was the best experience I ever had and was well worth the 3 years time I spent in a wonderfully nice community of people. Traveled through Spain, England, Germany, Holland and France. I met many wonderful people from around the world, many of whom were experienced knitters and crafters of every ilk


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the petrolheads in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> They're great, I'm sure they'll be snapped up fast!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

One is going to be mine. I will make more for the grandchildren, they will have cars on theirs instead of flags.


----------



## Sorlenna

Augh. This task is going to take longer than I thought! The other day I had a bunch of worksheets open, and we had an electrical outage...somehow, it managed to eat most of the numbers I'd just entered. Ah well. At least I do have the next three days off anyhow!

Marianne, I used to help my grandmother with her ceramics and really enjoyed it. Glad to hear you're getting back into it!


----------



## Karena

Love the new cozies. I'll be watching the Indy 500 with you. 
Thanks for the reminder. 
Karen


----------



## inishowen

FireballDave said:



> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought the greengrocer and fruiterer were one???
> 
> 
> 
> One of the greengrocers sells both fruit and vegetables, but we also have a small specialist fruiterer in the High Street. It takes a concerted effort by everbody in the community to check the rampaging supermarkets that seek to destroy all choice and replace it with their monolithic will. I'm not opposed to big business _per se_, but it needs to be kept in check, monopolies are seldom altruistic.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, my husband and I make a point of supporting small shops. They are going out of business so fast. Soon it will be Tesco, tesco, tesco...


----------



## inishowen

MrsB said:


> I am a veteran myself, having served in Germany back in 1975- and not during a war, thank goodness. It was the best experience I ever had and was well worth the 3 years time I spent in a wonderfully nice community of people. Traveled through Spain, England, Germany, Holland and France. I met many wonderful people from around the world, many of whom were experienced knitters and crafters of every ilk


I was an army wife in Germany from 73 till 76. Such happy days. We came from "the troubles" in Northern Ireland to a virtual paradise.


----------



## Joe P

I have a memory about as long as a gnat's (butt) some dear soul asked my Mother's potato salad recipe and I need to say this recipe was her Grandmother's doing in the 1870's Wellington, Kansas. It is my favorite summer holiday dish since I can ever remember. The women in our family all did this and I am sure you all have the same but I will list this simple farm recipe from my family.

6 potatoes (boiled in salt water and of course peeled)
4 boiled eggs (bring water to rolling boil turn off stove and keep lid on and let them sit until luke warm) they are then hard boiled in the shells and not popping out all over.

1 cup celery (finely chopped like 1/4 inch super fine)
1 cup purple onion (finely chopped as above)
1 cup dill pickles (home made hopefully finely, chopped like above or we buy Clausen pickles here in the USA)

Peel eggs and separate the yolks from the whites. Put yolks in a bowl and crumble yolks by hand until like corn meal. Chop whites very fine, put aside.

After potatoes are done, drain extremely well and chop in small pieces or you can mash them.

Put all ingredients in warm potatoes and mix well.

Mix home made Mayo or we buy Hellman's Mayo with a little plain cheap mustard to your taste. If you want more tangie taste add a little vinegar. Put this mixture with the crumbled egg yolks for the dressing. Stir this dressing with the warm potato mixture. Let it marinate some and then put in the fridge to cool way down. It is a wonderful way to do it and try to cover but be careful not to make the top of the cover too tight because it can separate some and that is not good. 

I added some of my stuff that I watch the women do and that is how I have finally come to do this wonderful family recipe from the:

SHARPSTEEN/CRIDER FAMILY POTATO SALAD RECIPE

from

joe p


----------



## jmai5421

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning!


Beautiful picture.


----------



## Joe P

I am sorry you need to salt and pepper to taste. sorry.



Joe P said:


> I have a memory about as long as a gnat's (butt) some dear soul asked my Mother's potato salad recipe and I need to say this recipe was her Grandmother's doing in the 1870's Wellington, Kansas. It is my favorite summer holiday dish since I can ever remember. The women in our family all did this and I am sure you all have the same but I will list this simple farm recipe from my family.
> 
> 6 potatoes (boiled in salt water and of course peeled)
> 4 boiled eggs (bring water to rolling boil turn off stove and keep lid on and let them sit until luke warm) they are then hard boiled in the shells and not popping out all over.
> 
> 1 cup celery (finely chopped like 1/4 inch super fine)
> 1 cup purple onion (finely chopped as above)
> 1 cup dill pickles (home made hopefully finely, chopped like above or we buy Clausen pickles here in the USA)
> 
> Peel eggs and separate the yolks from the whites. Put yolks in a bowl and crumble yolks by hand until like corn meal. Chop whites very fine, put aside.
> 
> After potatoes are done, drain extremely well and chop in small pieces or you can mash them.
> 
> Put all ingredients in warm potatoes and mix well.
> 
> Mix home made Mayo or we buy Hellman's Mayo with a little plain cheap mustard to your taste. If you want more tangie taste add a little vinegar. Put this mixture with the crumbled egg yolks for the dressing. Stir this dressing with the warm potato mixture. Let it marinate some and then put in the fridge to cool way down. It is a wonderful way to do it and try to cover but be careful not to make the top of the cover too tight because it can separate some and that is not good.
> 
> I added some of my stuff that I watch the women do and that is how I have finally come to do this wonderful family recipe from the:
> 
> SHARPSTEEN/CRIDER FAMILY POTATO SALAD RECIPE
> 
> from
> 
> joe p


----------



## jmai5421

inishowen said:


> Just thought I'd pop in to say hello, on this glorious, sunny day. I've been at 5 small car boot sales, and what fun I had! I bought a set of wine glasses, 2 plants, 2 knitting pattern books, 2 lovely toys for my granddaughter and some novels for myself. I don't think I spent more than £6! We were on holiday in Germany last week. Again, glorious weather. We stayed in Berlin for a few days, then went to Dresden. Well worth a visit if you ever get the chance. We love Germany as we lived there for 3 years when we first married. It has such happy memories for us.


I love Dresden too. I went with my daughters in '91. My oldest was on a college scholarship from Concordia to Stutgart. My youngest daughter and I jouoned her when school let out for 3 weeks in Europe. It was a beautiful trip and an experience trying to keep up with two "teenagers". They seemed to burn the candle at both ends. We saw lots. The Dresden trip was a last minute after getting home from a play and drinks at almost 2am and leavilng at 4am to catch the train. They were awake and chipper all the way. Me, not so much.


----------



## jmai5421

Grandma Gail said:


> I was really surprised when I got up this morning. The sun is shining without a cloud in the sky - hope it lasts. It's 50F and will hopefully warm up, so I can get outside and soak up some Vitamin D. I was planning on watching Hetty Winthrop mysteries on a rainy Saturday, but I'll certainly "settle" for sunshine instead. I do want to get to the Farmer's Market to buy some plants for my deck pots. I think we're past the night frost stage.
> 
> Joe, like you, I'm not a racing fan - but I have found demolition derbies interesting. Wonder what that says about me. I pretty much stick to football (American style), volleyball, hockey (Minnesota is hockey crazy), softball and baseball. That keeps me plenty busy.
> 
> The sunrise picture was absolutely stunning. I'll save it for future use on a dark and dreary day. Please keep them coming.
> 
> I hope everyone who is celebrating Memorial Day remember all those who have given their lives for us.


Wow! we are west of you in Bowstring(near Deer River, Grand Rapids) and woke up to cold, wind, clouds, the lake whitcapping right into our beach. The hummingbird feeders were swinging in the wind while the hummers were racing back and forth with the feeders trying to get a perch for some nectar.


----------



## Poledra65

Guess I'll say hi and then get caught up. 
I've been out yanking the poison ivy and other weeds and vines off the fence and we get these bushes that have 1/4inch to 1/2inch thorns that feel more like spikes when you get one stuck in your finger, that I used my loppers and chopped out of the ground. I need a good strong drink. 
Hope everyone's enjoying their day, I'm going to go read and get caught up now.


----------



## Poledra65

Inishowen, so glad you had a wonderful trip and your day today sounds like it was fairly wonderful.


----------



## margewhaples

Good morning all: Not much interest in racing and don't have the ability to get the song contest on my equipment. No sound on my computer either, but I can see that this is appealing to most of you. So far a quiet wkend. I have done 5 loads of backed up laundry and one more to go and will try to bring some order to the house. Still limited in the time I can spend standing and working so its difficult. I read a few chapters in between. Got a slew of Nora Roberts novels last week and most I have not read. I am flailing as to which project I should start next for my large project and am knitting dishcloths for the take-away projects. Was told yesterday that I have COPD by the nurse practitioner and that is probably the source of
my fatigue and shortness of breath as well as some of the limitation on mobility. I am not sure that I agree with this and have never been told by a physician that this was the case. Could I have any more conditions to pile on on top of all the others. It's already difficult to tell which one is the one that is causing the current difficulties. Hobo is laying down here at my side. I wish that I could get some of my errands done. 
Thanks so much for the pictures. Each day I select a different one for the backdrop on my computer and thus get to experience them almost as good as in person. 
Hope all are progressing toward health. Marlark Marge
PS Our thanks to those of you who are caring for those who are ailing, You provide loving, caring service to loved ones and that can rarely be done well in the health care setting. One has to give up so much autonomy there.
Having been a caregiver most of my life I am well aware of the personal cost such a role requires. PLEASE TAKE CARE OF YOURSELVES AS WELL. YOU NEED TO TAKE TIME OUT IN ORDER TO MAINTAIN A HIGH LEVEL OF AVAILABILITY TO OTHERS. Otherwise the level of care diminishes. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Poledra65

Grandma M, welcome to the Tea Party, so glad you're joining us. 
We have a lot of fun.


----------



## DorisT

Joe, the recipe sounds great! However, if it's too good, I may eat it all. Love potato salad!!


----------



## inishowen

Poledra65 said:


> Inishowen, so glad you had a wonderful trip and your day today sounds like it was fairly wonderful.


Thank you. I have had a lovely day. Now we're watching Eurovision, and I loved Jedward. They are twin boys who represent Ireland. They are quirky, fun, and may just pull it off, because they are so different to the others. Sorry, if you're not in Europe, you won't know what we're all talking about!


----------



## Poledra65

Albania's Rona Nishliu belting out Suus.
I just listened to her, OMG!! She's phenomenal.
Thank you for sharing the links with us Dave, all the performers are great.


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> Albania's Rona Nishliu belting out Suus.
> I just listened to her, OMG!! She's phenomenal.
> Thank you for sharing the links with us Dave, all the performers are great.


Her voice is amazing, one of the best experimental jazz singers ever!

Dave


----------



## Needleme

Joe P said:


> I have a memory about as long as a gnat's (butt) some dear soul asked my Mother's potato salad recipe and I need to say this recipe was her Grandmother's doing in the 1870's Wellington, Kansas. It is my favorite summer holiday dish since I can ever remember. The women in our family all did this and I am sure you all have the same but I will list this simple farm recipe from my family.
> 
> 6 potatoes (boiled in salt water and of course peeled)
> 4 boiled eggs (bring water to rolling boil turn off stove and keep lid on and let them sit until luke warm) they are then hard boiled in the shells and not popping out all over.
> 
> 1 cup celery (finely chopped like 1/4 inch super fine)
> 1 cup purple onion (finely chopped as above)
> 1 cup dill pickles (home made hopefully finely, chopped like above or we buy Clausen pickles here in the USA)
> 
> Peel eggs and separate the yolks from the whites. Put yolks in a bowl and crumble yolks by hand until like corn meal. Chop whites very fine, put aside.
> 
> After potatoes are done, drain extremely well and chop in small pieces or you can mash them.
> 
> Put all ingredients in warm potatoes and mix well.
> 
> Mix home made Mayo or we buy Hellman's Mayo with a little plain cheap mustard to your taste. If you want more tangie taste add a little vinegar. Put this mixture with the crumbled egg yolks for the dressing. Stir this dressing with the warm potato mixture. Let it marinate some and then put in the fridge to cool way down. It is a wonderful way to do it and try to cover but be careful not to make the top of the cover too tight because it can separate some and that is not good.
> 
> I added some of my stuff that I watch the women do and that is how I have finally come to do this wonderful family recipe from the:
> 
> SHARPSTEEN/CRIDER FAMILY POTATO SALAD RECIPE
> 
> from
> 
> joe p


Yum! Sounds like a winner! Maybe I'll try it out this weekend with a little BBQ something. I love all kinds of potato salad, and family recipes are the best! Thanks for posting and tell Mom thanks!


----------



## FireballDave

inishowen said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought the greengrocer and fruiterer were one???
> 
> 
> 
> One of the greengrocers sells both fruit and vegetables, but we also have a small specialist fruiterer in the High Street. It takes a concerted effort by everbody in the community to check the rampaging supermarkets that seek to destroy all choice and replace it with their monolithic will. I'm not opposed to big business _per se_, but it needs to be kept in check, monopolies are seldom altruistic.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, my husband and I make a point of supporting small shops. They are going out of business so fast. Soon it will be Tesco, tesco, tesco...
Click to expand...

You have no idea how hard we had to work to stop them crash-landing a superstore in our small community on the main road. They dragged it through every court they could, which gave the game away that it had nothing to do with providing a service to the local area! The plot of land they acquired is nice sheltered accommodation complex and the residents happily use the small Co-Op that's been there for decades!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Karena said:


> Love the new cozies. I'll be watching the Indy 500 with you.
> Thanks for the reminder.
> Karen


Tomorrow is petrolhead heaven with Monaco as well!

Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the petrolheads in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> They're great, I'm sure they'll be snapped up fast!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is going to be mine. I will make more for the grandchildren, they will have cars on theirs instead of flags.
Click to expand...

That's cool, don't forget some bikes for the _MotoGP_ in August!

Dave


----------



## inishowen

There is an application here from Asda. They want to build a store in the local park. They say they will create a better park along the road! The people are up in arms about it.


----------



## Lurker 2

good morning from Sunday Down under!

Thanks again to all who sent their good wishes for us, for yesterday!

I have an hour to fill in, and catching up with the TP is a good thing to help pass the time. Usually, as for us Dave starts each new week about the mid-day Saturday, it is easy to keep abreast of the postings. Today I see just what a task it can be when you are in 'catch up' mode.
Fale will receive a special blessing today, and I can hear him rehearsing what he will say.
He may be from a small island in a vast ocean, speaking a seriously minority language, but he is also one who likes to dress fastidiously, not a hair out of place, and his memory of his language is encyclopaedic. 
It has been such a worth while thing to do, having finally found a Samoan speaking church, that does not leave me wishing people could learn to listen, to what is being said, and take a few principles into their lives. 

on another tack

Dave, thank you for your Azeri receipts, they will go down well personally, as does almost anything made with yoghurt, from Bulgaria eastwards.

We have not heard from Handyfamily recently have we? I have not yet had a chance to read through carefully.


----------



## Grandma Gail

jmai5421 said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was really surprised when I got up this morning. The sun is shining without a cloud in the sky - hope it lasts. It's 50F and will hopefully warm up, so I can get outside and soak up some Vitamin D. I was planning on watching Hetty Winthrop mysteries on a rainy Saturday, but I'll certainly "settle" for sunshine instead. I do want to get to the Farmer's Market to buy some plants for my deck pots. I think we're past the night frost stage.
> 
> Wow! we are west of you in Bowstring(near Deer River, Grand Rapids) and woke up to cold, wind, clouds, the lake whitcapping right into our beach. The hummingbird feeders were swinging in the wind while the hummers were racing back and forth with the feeders trying to get a perch for some nectar.
> 
> 
> 
> It's still sunny but is only 56F. So, still too cool for doing much outside.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandma Gail

Poledra65 said:


> Grandma M, welcome to the Tea Party, so glad you're joining us.
> We have a lot of fun.


My feelings exactly.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the petrolheads in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> They're great, I'm sure they'll be snapped up fast!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is going to be mine. I will make more for the grandchildren, they will have cars on theirs instead of flags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool, don't forget some bikes for the _MotoGP_ in August!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Me forget bikes? No fear of that happening with me.


----------



## Poledra65

Whew! All caught up. 

He in San Antonio, the Boy Scouts will go put flags on the soldiers graves and the kids at the local high school here where I live always make signs and flags and put them in the front lawn of the school so that you can see them all when you drive by, so great to see. 

And yes, thank you to any military or military spouses or family members, we do appreciate what you sacrifice for us.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> I have a memory about as long as a gnat's (butt) some dear soul asked my Mother's potato salad recipe and I need to say this recipe was her Grandmother's doing in the 1870's Wellington, Kansas. It is my favorite summer holiday dish since I can ever remember. The women in our family all did this and I am sure you all have the same but I will list this simple farm recipe from my family.
> 
> 6 potatoes (boiled in salt water and of course peeled)
> 4 boiled eggs (bring water to rolling boil turn off stove and keep lid on and let them sit until luke warm) they are then hard boiled in the shells and not popping out all over.
> 
> 1 cup celery (finely chopped like 1/4 inch super fine)
> 1 cup purple onion (finely chopped as above)
> 1 cup dill pickles (home made hopefully finely, chopped like above or we buy Clausen pickles here in the USA)
> 
> Peel eggs and separate the yolks from the whites. Put yolks in a bowl and crumble yolks by hand until like corn meal. Chop whites very fine, put aside.
> 
> After potatoes are done, drain extremely well and chop in small pieces or you can mash them.
> 
> Put all ingredients in warm potatoes and mix well.
> 
> Mix home made Mayo or we buy Hellman's Mayo with a little plain cheap mustard to your taste. If you want more tangie taste add a little vinegar. Put this mixture with the crumbled egg yolks for the dressing. Stir this dressing with the warm potato mixture. Let it marinate some and then put in the fridge to cool way down. It is a wonderful way to do it and try to cover but be careful not to make the top of the cover too tight because it can separate some and that is not good.
> 
> I added some of my stuff that I watch the women do and that is how I have finally come to do this wonderful family recipe from the:
> 
> SHARPSTEEN/CRIDER FAMILY POTATO SALAD RECIPE
> 
> from
> 
> joe p


Sounds wonderful for the taste buds!! I never would have guessed that putting chopped dill pickles into a potato salad was something that was done. Thanks Joe! How nice that this potato salad has been passed down through your family!


----------



## wannabear

Marge, I don't ever take the diagnosis offered by a PA. You have fibromyalgia, don't you? I do too. Fatigue and shortness of breath go with the territory. Particularly if, like me, you have some pounds to lose.

Needleme and DorisT, I broke with tradition entirely and made up my own potato salad. To tell the truth, I don't think I cook anything the way my mother did.

Myfanwy, I want to come and visit you. I'd love to sit down and talk to you a while. Are you going to cry during the blessing? I would.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Well, I went out to cut some grass. It has not rained since last night so there were many lawnmowers buzzing out today. The lawnmower wont start.  I shall go out after supper and see if I can get it to start.

Meantime, I am going to be peeling potatoes for the potato salad. I will get some celery too. I think I shall make a big bowl of it and take it over to Mom and Dad's tomorrow for supper. I have some chives out in the back yard so I will toss some of them in too!

Marge I totally agree with Wannabear about the fibromyalgia and the shortness of breath. I dont know about where you live but here we have a COPD booth that you are in for about a half hour and they have you do breathing tests. It shows if you have COPD or not. You may want to look into something like this? I have my fingers crossed for you and saying a prayer too. It really is limiting when you cant breathe.


----------



## Joe P

I am so impressed you folks are actually going to make Mom's potato salad she will be so pleased. I picked her up today and we stormed Seguin our shopping area where we did a scotch run for me, bank balances, groceries, and sandwiches at jack in the box drive in. What fun it was 92 degrees and we sat in the Blazer and had a/c on talking and eating and drinking cokes. She totally enjoyed coming along and then drove through the Starke Park on the Guadalupe River an attractions here in Seguin, Texas. Love that woman and glad she was able to get the cobwebs out of her today and run to the hinterlands with me. he he.


----------



## Sorlenna

Joe, that recipe does sound like a winner--we always put dill pickles in potato salad. Love it! I have to run to the store to get some meat for tonight's supper...somehow, we came home yesterday without any!


----------



## FireballDave

Thanks for the receipt Joe, I could have done with that for the party! 

We're all pretty breathless, what a brill show Azerbaijan put on this year, really polished performances by everyone. So it's off to Sweden next year, everybody went for the catchy dance number. At least they can afford to stage the contest, the doctors have been able to take the Greek Finance Minister off his life support machine!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Dave, I know nothing of Estonia. Do they just raise a lot of talented musicians there who sing songs that stick with you all the time? Haunting is right. I've been going around singing Kuula, although it is not a language I am remotely acquainted with.


----------



## wannabear

Oh no! You posted simultaneously with me. Our boy didn't win.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Thanks for the receipt Joe, I could have done with that for the party!
> 
> We're all pretty breathless, what a brill show Azerbaijan put on this year, really polished performances by everyone. So it's off to Sweden next year, everybody went for the catchy dance number. At least they can afford to stage the contest, the doctors have been able to take the Greek Finance Minister off his life support machine!
> 
> Dave


Jamie will be happy, she was cheering for sweden. She didn't get to watch as she is camping with Elishia and the boys.


----------



## Joe P

Dave would you like me to Fed Express it? You know I would it would cost a fortune and I don't care I have had a few scotches. he he.

joe p



FireballDave said:


> Thanks for the receipt Joe, I could have done with that for the party!
> 
> We're all pretty breathless, what a brill show Azerbaijan put on this year, really polished performances by everyone. So it's off to Sweden next year, everybody went for the catchy dance number. At least they can afford to stage the contest, the doctors have been able to take the Greek Finance Minister off his life support machine!
> 
> Dave


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Dave, I know nothing of Estonia. Do they just raise a lot of talented musicians there who sing songs that stick with you all the time? Haunting is right. I've been going around singing Kuula, although it is not a language I am remotely acquainted with.


It has an incredibly strong musical tradition and has many choirs, it's annual festival of song is famous across Europe.

He sang his heart out and did quite well in the voting, but Europe wanted an upbeat number this year, good song though.

Dave


----------



## skinny minnie

carol's gifts said:


> skinny minnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skinny minnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave from very wet and cold Tasmania. Whilst on computer my wrists are so cold. Been meaning to knit fingerless mitts but with all family requests haven't found time. remembered i had gloves haven't worn in years. tried them out but cursor wont move. will just have to have fingerless. Absolutely loved the video of Venus. My DD3 bought some masks whilst on trip there. Will send her copy of video. Just love your recipes. This pasta one I have not heard of and will definately try this for dinner tonight. It is 9.38 Saturday morn here
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter and I were discussing the weather in Australia. What do you consider cold? I feel it's probably warmer than our cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today it was 13c. But i do feel cold as name suggests i am skinny, no meat on the bones lol. Tasmania is way south of mainland Australia. Only 5 days to go before official start of winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :?: I don't know why that seems so strange to me--we are at the start of summer and there you are getting prepared for winter.!!!! Stay warm--my DIL's are "skinny minnies" also and are always putting sweaters, jackets on. Wish I had that problem. I had one brother (decd) who was always thin, but the rest of us weren't. Weigh is always a battle!! :-(
Click to expand...

I get my genes from paternal GF. He used to race horses. When anyone ever made mention of my size, said, have you ever seen an overweight thoroughbred


----------



## Poledra65

Joe, I love Starke Park, don't get there by there too often lately but it sure is a nice drive, we take the back roads and meander into and out of Seguin.


----------



## Sorlenna

DD and I decided on pizza, even if it's hot and we have to bake it. The sky is full of smoke and the winds are high...ugh. I am glad I planned on staying in and working on my projects anyway!

I did get a couple of rows done this morning before work, but I have a way to go--it will either be a dress or a summer shirt; I'll have to see what the yarn gets me to, as I'm using stash.

I hadn't realized the 500 was tomorrow, either, so I guess I know where he'll be part of the day.


----------



## wannabear

Did you turn on the air conditioning since the air is full of smoke?

I still want to see the rest of that vest. I thought you were on the right track.


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks Joe for the potato salad recipe. I love potato salad. I made some last weekend for a get together potluck with some friends. I like yours and will be making it soon. DH does not like potato salad so have to always take it to parties. This will be tne next recipe. Who knows I might even make a half recipe just for me.


----------



## Sorlenna

wannabear said:


> Did you turn on the air conditioning since the air is full of smoke?
> 
> I still want to see the rest of that vest. I thought you were on the right track.


Ah, he turned it on, but the smoke still hasn't reached us (we can see it coming)...when it does, we'll have to turn it off, since the type of coolers we have here pull air from the outside (swamp coolers). It's not that hot anyway, just 85 or so today.

And I will finish that vest!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Well my lawnmower really was ill too!! The neighbour came over and he had a look over the lawnmower -- he knows all about small engines inside, outside, rightside up! He cleaned the carborator and it runs like a charm. haha, too bad that I no longer can. I cut some of my lawn before my huff-to-it puffed out of air! The rest can wait until I am up for some more grass cutting. Got a glass of ice cold mint tea calling my name!


----------



## Yarntherapy

Dreamweaver said:


> Just finishing my first two ruffle scarves.... I can see where there will be lots of requests for these .... fun.... not too hot for Texas. Also bought some great sequined yarn and tryingto find the right pattern for that and decie what to knit on the loooooooong car ride to Missouri next week-end for a wedding......


I made a ruffle scarf for my mother for her March birthday. Now I have only 10 more left to do. It seems all the girls in the family want one and I am the only knitter.


----------



## carol's gifts

inishowen said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: inishowen--Glad your trip went well. Did get a chance to visit Dresden back in the late 70's while we were stationed in Germany with the military. Loved Volksmarching there and able to see villages and countryside. Sounds like it was a well rested trip for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What was Dresden like in the 70's? It's been beautifully restored now, but I think it was in the last 10 years. There are still big empty spaces, where they intend to put back what was there originally.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I don't remember anything unusual. We were on a tour to go to the Dresden factory where thye made the China?? Then we move on to another site. :roll:


----------



## carol's gifts

MrsB said:


> Top-O-the-Mornin' to all. This week has been quite challenging and I am looking forward to reading all day and spending tomorrow at a Beauty Pageant for my dau's friend. That should be interesting. The wind was kicking it yesterday and we lost power, briefly. This morning, the sun has decided to peek through and hopefully, the day will be nice to my roses and tulips. An interesting bird flew into my backyard this morning. The Northern Flicker is a woodpecker of unusual coloring and it apparently loves suet.
> 
> Northern Flickers are large, brown woodpeckers with a gentle expression and handsome black-scalloped plumage. On walks, dont be surprised if you scare one up from the ground. Its not where youd expect to find a woodpecker, but flickers eat mainly ants and beetles, digging for them with their unusual, slightly curved bill. When they fly youll see a flash of color in the wings  yellow if youre in the East, red if youre in the West  and a bright white flash on the rump.


Mrs.B--What a beautiful woodpecker!!! I love them, I think they are so pretty.


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: inishowen--Glad your trip went well. Did get a chance to visit Dresden back in the late 70's while we were stationed in Germany with the military. Loved Volksmarching there and able to see villages and countryside. Sounds like it was a well rested trip for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What was Dresden like in the 70's? It's been beautifully restored now, but I think it was in the last 10 years. There are still big empty spaces, where they intend to put back what was there originally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately I don't remember anything unusual. We were on a tour to go to the Dresden factory where thye made the China?? Then we move on to another site. :roll:
Click to expand...

I thought that long table set with Meissen china incredible. And the museum has amazing pieces. I took some grand pictures, after asking if that were ok to do.


----------



## Knitwitch51

Music Notes! I Love It, LOVE it!! LOVE IT !!!! I've been looking for something to give to my barbershop singer friends and this is perfect!!!! With Canada Day coming up, I'll use red and white with black note and with Fourth of July for my American friends it will be ... what else: red, white and blue with a black note. I feel many songs coming on and I'm happy, happy, happy. Thank you SO MUCH. (bet you have no idea that I'm excited) lol


----------



## Knitwitch51

I almost forgot my British friends, they'll get red, white and blue too!!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

MrsB said:


> I am a veteran myself, having served in Germany back in 1975- and not during a war, thank goodness. It was the best experience I ever had and was well worth the 3 years time I spent in a wonderfully nice community of people. Traveled through Spain, England, Germany, Holland and France. I met many wonderful people from around the world, many of whom were experienced knitters and crafters of every ilk


We were stationed in Stuttgart from 1970-1973. and then again in Kaiserslautern( K-Town) from 1978-1981. Great place to visit and travel, but sure was glad to get back to USA. My youngest son was born at Bad Canstatt army hospital, and my daughter was born in army hopital in ?Bangkok, Thailand. My oldest son was born in the old Ft. Gordon, Ga Army Hospital (before Eisenhower Army Hospital was built.)Military life for us was great, and interesting.


----------



## Marianne818

Joe, this sounds just like my family's recipe for "tater" salad. ;-) One family would substitute sweet pickles and omit the onion, the kids would devour that bowl first! Glad you had a good time with your Mom, I never got to Seguin, but loved San Antonio. 
Mom had a pretty good day, wasn't able to be out of bed, but she was in a good place which was a great thing for all of us. 
Hope everyone has a great Sunday, enjoy your races, BBQ's and family times!! If the kiddo comes for a visit we will do our BBQ tomorrow, would rather have it Monday, my Dad would always fix BBQ chicken on Memorial day, I'm trying to recreate his marinade and sauce, he never wrote it down for me, it's close but not quite there yet. 
Gotta shut this down for the night.. have fun, play nice ;-) :lol:


----------



## Edith M

Wow! It is 11pm and I finally got caught up on all the posts. Not a race fan but my son in law was so all this racing talk made me think of him.. He would get so excited watching the races on TV when he was not able to attend in person.. He would go to Watkins Glen and drop my daughter off to visit with us.

It has rained most of the day here, We needed it.

The receipts sound good as usual. Joe's potato salad is close to what my family made. I will make some for tomorrow.

I have to hit the hay so night all. Edith M


----------



## Grandma M

Marianne818 said:


> Joe, this sounds just like my family's recipe for "tater" salad. ;-) One family would substitute sweet pickles and omit the onion, the kids would devour that bowl first! Glad you had a good time with your Mom, I never got to Seguin, but loved San Antonio.
> Mom had a pretty good day, wasn't able to be out of bed, but she was in a good place which was a great thing for all of us.
> Hope everyone has a great Sunday, enjoy your races, BBQ's and family times!! If the kiddo comes for a visit we will do our BBQ tomorrow, would rather have it Monday, my Dad would always fix BBQ chicken on Memorial day, I'm trying to recreate his marinade and sauce, he never wrote it down for me, it's close but not quite there yet.
> Gotta shut this down for the night.. have fun, play nice ;-) :lol:


Marianne this sounds like my recipe also however sweet pickles and use dill pickle juice in not mayo but miracle whip with a touch of dry mustard and reg mustard for color. I used reg onions but red would look good.never thought about that.
Here's the catcher tho my daughters family does not like poptato salad. How blah is that. Well I can make it for my friends when we have get-to-gethers
Happy Memorial day everyone


----------



## dandylion

It really is a beautiful bird. Lovely picture. sue



carol's gifts said:


> MrsB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top-O-the-Mornin' to all. This week has been quite challenging and I am looking forward to reading all day and spending tomorrow at a Beauty Pageant for my dau's friend. That should be interesting. The wind was kicking it yesterday and we lost power, briefly. This morning, the sun has decided to peek through and hopefully, the day will be nice to my roses and tulips. An interesting bird flew into my backyard this morning. The Northern Flicker is a woodpecker of unusual coloring and it apparently loves suet.
> 
> Northern Flickers are large, brown woodpeckers with a gentle expression and handsome black-scalloped plumage. On walks, dont be surprised if you scare one up from the ground. Its not where youd expect to find a woodpecker, but flickers eat mainly ants and beetles, digging for them with their unusual, slightly curved bill. When they fly youll see a flash of color in the wings  yellow if youre in the East, red if youre in the West  and a bright white flash on the rump.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B--What a beautiful woodpecker!!! I love them, I think they are so pretty.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Can you believe my DH doesn't like potato salad either? Joe your receipt looks a lot like the one mom used to make, I'm saving yours so I can make some for me. 
DH just doesn't like mayo or miracle whip, says it's "gross"
so won't eat anything that he knows it's in. 
He didn't used to like Sour Cream but I put it in things and he eats it because he doesn't know it's there. lol...


----------



## Poledra65

That is a cool woodpecker, I've only seen one woodpecker in my life, we have a tree here that has one visit once in a while.


----------



## dandylion

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=xdj67XknFrM#t=5

This just had to be posted here for Dave and any other cycle lovers. dandy/sue


----------



## Joe P

Well..............it is getting later here in South Central Texas. I am so happy you like the potato salad. I am off to bed soon. I will be making butter horns from scratch and I am sure you all have that recipe, right? I don't want to bore you with my "stuff" but these butterhorns are fabulous. Let me know kids if you want to do them. Have a great night or whatever whereever you are. he he. 

joe p


----------



## Southern Gal

MrsB said:


> Top-O-the-Mornin' to all. This week has been quite challenging and I am looking forward to reading all day and spending tomorrow at a Beauty Pageant for my dau's friend. That should be interesting. The wind was kicking it yesterday and we lost power, briefly. This morning, the sun has decided to peek through and hopefully, the day will be nice to my roses and tulips. An interesting bird flew into my backyard this morning. The Northern Flicker is a woodpecker of unusual coloring and it apparently loves suet.
> 
> Northern Flickers are large, brown woodpeckers with a gentle expression and handsome black-scalloped plumage. On walks, dont be surprised if you scare one up from the ground. Its not where youd expect to find a woodpecker, but flickers eat mainly ants and beetles, digging for them with their unusual, slightly curved bill. When they fly youll see a flash of color in the wings  yellow if youre in the East, red if youre in the West  and a bright white flash on the rump.


thank you for sharing the pic of the woodpecker, i love watching birds and have never seen or heard of this one.


----------



## iamsam

dandylion - love the video - loved the last line. lol

sam



dandylion said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=xdj67XknFrM#t=5
> 
> This just had to be posted here for Dave and any other cycle lovers. dandy/sue


----------



## iamsam

joe - you never need to ask - just naturally mention it and include the recipe. lol

sam



Joe P said:


> Well..............it is getting later here in South Central Texas. I am so happy you like the potato salad. I am off to bed soon. I will be making butter horns from scratch and I am sure you all have that recipe, right? I don't want to bore you with my "stuff" but these butterhorns are fabulous. Let me know kids if you want to do them. Have a great night or whatever whereever you are. he he.
> 
> joe p


----------



## dandylion

Thank you Sam, I'm glad you enjoyed it. I'm sure there will be some dog lovers who want to put this man in jail, but it IS funny, and I loved that the dog seemed to snuggle the man in the one shot.  

I saw a WONDERFUL movie tonight called Best Exotic Marigold Hotel, starring Judi Dench and Maggie Smith. The movie is set in India and it is the best movie I've seen in ages. Love both of these actresses and all of the other English actors were ones we have all seen before and they were all superb. The plot was a little predictable, but the movie had that classic feel to it for me. I definitely want to see it again. dandy/sue


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> joe - you never need to ask - just naturally mention it and include the recipe. lol
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: Yup, Joe, what Sam said--that's how we roll. :mrgreen:

I'm shutting down for the night, too--making progress with the work, though! Woohoo!


----------



## rosaposa13

HI all I spent all of Saturday night with DH watching Eurovision - gotta love those costumes. We had our own private pig out in our room. It was a lovely night. I was able to knit a bit of a feather yarn scarf in our green and gold colors for the olympics to cheer our Aussie team on. Anyway my DH asked me who this one was for and would I do one for him. I will make it his, I make so many things for others so I guess it is his turn. He assured me he will wear it even when the games are over, probably to other games I think. I hope you are all well and keeping cool or warm whatever the case may be. We are cooler now (about 22 c) and loving it.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, it's been a great, productive day spent with ya'll but it's 1128pm now so I'm heading to bed. 
Night all.


----------



## Joe P

O'k I looked back before I hit the bed and I got the recipe out:

Joe p.'s Butterhorns

1 (1/4 oz) pckg. active dry yeast
1/2 cup, plus 1 T sugar
1 cup warm water
3 eggs, well beaten
1/2 cup, plus 2 T, butter, melted
1 t salt
4 1/2 cups all-purpose flour

Dissolve yeast and 1 T sugar in water combine eggs, 1/2 cup butter/yeast mix.

Stir in 3 cups flour with wooden spoon/ add remaining flour/ should be soft/cover with plastic wrap fridge overnight.

Divide into 4 sections

roll out 12" circle brush melted butter on the cut with a pizza cutter like 8 pieces of a pie.

roll up put on cookie sheets brush butter cover with plastic let rise 2 hours 

set oven at 375 degrees 10-12 min and it should make 32 butterhorns.

Enjoy kids. from 

joe p.


----------



## pammie1234

Good evening everyone. Today I got a mani/pedi with my DD. We then had lunch at a place that she has been begging to go to for weeks. It was so good and I was stuffed! Got home and decided to take a nap. I slept from noon to 6:00 when my DD woke me up! I then had to get dressed to go to a retirement party for some friends. Got home around midnight, and am finally checking the Tea Party. Busy day with no knitting! I may try to get some done before I actually go to bed.


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Was telling DH about all your goings on this week-end. He said to ask if our invitation had been lost in the mail????
> Sounds like you have left no stone unturned and I know everyone will have a great time..... Don't forget to enjoy your own party!!!


I think mine was lost in the mail, too!


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> Good evening, day, night to everyone!!! Finally made it home and caught up on last weeks final entries. I will have to go back and look up cozy patterns.
> 
> It is so different weather than yesterday. It is overcas and cool right now.
> 
> Dremweaver--becareful out there driving. Have a safe trip!!
> 
> Myfanwy--Hope your day was special.Best wishes to you and Fale. Will check back in later.


Hi Carol! we had a very interesting day, because there had been a young couple married earlier, and the celebrations were still going on- they were at the point that it was more traditionally Samoan, so it was very interesting for Fale as a fellow High Chief/Orator, we ended up seriously on 'Samoa time', and got home an hour later than I had calculated! But we have lots of 'left-overs' so I won't have to cook for a day or two- that always suits me. I enjoy cooking but am not a very enthusiastic day to day cook- apart from keeping up with the bread baking- but that is so easy with the machines they have invented! So glad Fred is having a good spell! it makes such a difference, you must treasure your conversations from those days! I know I did, with my Mum, through the 9 months I nursed her after her first major stroke. People were trying to say she had Alzheimer's but I think it more accurately was the 'multi infarc' variety. My step-mother had that sort as well. With my Dad it was just short-term memory loss- but he had been seriously alcoholic- and was very lucky he kept as well as he did- right up to his last two weeks. lol ...


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That is a cool woodpecker, I've only seen one woodpecker in my life, we have a tree here that has one visit once in a while.


when we were first in New Zealand I remember seeing beautiful blue woodpeckers, a lot of birds have become extinct or nearly so while I have been living here. We seldom see the lovely green Wood Pigeon nowadays, but the black Tui which is sometimes called the 'parson bird' because it has a white tuft at the throat, I hear quite often because we have a pair who come locally- there are two large native trees next door, which they love to visit.

I see Sweden has won the eurovision contest.


----------



## FireballDave

Knitwitch51 said:


> Music Notes! I Love It, LOVE it!! LOVE IT !!!! I've been looking for something to give to my barbershop singer friends and this is perfect!!!! With Canada Day coming up, I'll use red and white with black note and with Fourth of July for my American friends it will be ... what else: red, white and blue with a black note. I feel many songs coming on and I'm happy, happy, happy. Thank you SO MUCH. (bet you have no idea that I'm excited) lol


Thanks, it's a very transferable motif, if you use _Reflex Blue_ for the notes on the ones for your _Barbershop Quartet_ friends it could signify they shave the nobility, as with the third stripe on a barber's pole, just a thought!

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=xdj67XknFrM#t=5
> 
> This just had to be posted here for Dave and any other cycle lovers. dandy/sue


I thought it was quirky fun, but hideously dangerous, not something you'd want anyone to try on busy streets. Of course, road conditions are very different where I live.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Well I hope those who saw the _Eurovision Song Contest_ enjoyed it, I thought Azerbaijan stsged it really well, Baku looked beautiful.

My party went well, I couldn't have managed without my little army of helpers, the evening was warm and dry so we could spread out onto the patio and we had screens and computers everywhere. I was even able to sit down and watch the show and catch up with my friends, without _The Lad_ and his friends, I'd have had to call in the caterers! Rather sweetly, a few of the boys thanked me for teaching them how to throw a fuss-free party, so they were taking notes!

They were up at seven this morning re-setting the place, all is ready for brekkers. There'll be fifteen of us for lunch with the Monaco Grand Prix, everything is on schedule. I'm doing pasta, a choice of sauces, salads, fresh French bread which they've just collected and _Elderflower Fritters_ with raspberry coulis and ice-cream for dessert, all very easy. For starters, I'll be serving this summery soup:

*Watercress Soup*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
1 oz (30g) unsalted butter
small onion, finely chopped
1 garlic clove, finely chopped
10 oz (285g) watercress
4 oz (115g) spinach
sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
3/4 Imp. pt (425ml/14½ US fl oz) boiling water
3/4 Imp. pt (425ml/14½ US fl oz) frozen water, as ice cubes
4 fl. oz (115ml) cream

*Method:*
In a large saucepan on a medium heat, melt the butter and gently cook the chopped onion and garlic for 2-3 minutes, or until soft and translucent but not coloured.

Increase the heat to high, add the watercress and a pinch of salt, cover with a lid and cook for 30 seconds. Add the spinach and cook for 1-2 minutes, or until wilted.

Pour in the boiling water and simmer for 2-3 minutes, then remove from the heat and add the ice. Quick cooking of the vegetables, followed by rapid cooling with ice retains the colour and the flavour.

Blend the soup in a liquidiser or food processor and return to a clean saucepan.

_To serve:_
Warm the soup through, but do not boil, season to taste, then add a good swirl of fresh cream.

I hope you enjoy this little taste of Summer
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

The soup sounds delicious. I may serve this when my sis is here this coming week.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> The soup sounds delicious. I may serve this when my sis is here this coming week.


It's really easy and good for dinner parties because you can make it in advance and simply warm it through when needed. I hope you all enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

This is the moon rise from last night, just thought it would be different. 

The fog on the pond this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> This is the moon rise from last night, just thought it would be different.
> 
> The fog on the pond this morning.


lovely as always!!


----------



## NanaCaren

What are you eating mum?

The things us mothers put up with.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the moon rise from last night, just thought it would be different.
> 
> The fog on the pond this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> lovely as always!!
Click to expand...

Thank you! How are you this lovely day?


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> This is the moon rise from last night, just thought it would be different.
> 
> The fog on the pond this morning.


Lovely pictures, the pond looks so romantic.

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> Can you believe my DH doesn't like potato salad either? Joe your receipt looks a lot like the one mom used to make, I'm saving yours so I can make some for me.
> DH just doesn't like mayo or miracle whip, says it's "gross"
> so won't eat anything that he knows it's in.
> He didn't used to like Sour Cream but I put it in things and he eats it because he doesn't know it's there. lol...


I don't eat anything with mayo or miracle whip, not because I don't like it.. I break out with little red bumps that itch like crazy. I went to an allergy doc years ago, he said it was the chemical reaction to the items blended that caused my problems. I love the taste and now and again will try it but always pay with red rash and itching, so I now totally avoid it. I have been allergic to almost everything all of my life, friends and family have seen the results of someone forgetting to mention an ingredient when asked.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> What are you eating mum?
> 
> The things us mothers put up with.


Looks like he's in training to be a Member of Parliament, they like to get their snouts and front trotters in the trough too!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

So glad you were able to relax and enjoy your guests and party Dave, I'm sure the Lad and his friends have learned many notebooks full of great tips from you :thumbup: 
Love the pictures NanaCaren, I miss having a pond close by, your pictures bring back many wonderful memories. Thank you so much for sharing. (Love the pigs, babies can be such fun)
Joe P, I've never made butterhorns, might have to give this one a try. I do my best to not run the oven in this heat, so when I do have need to bake I am usually up by 3 am so the kitchen has cooled again before the sun rises. I do use my breadman for fresh bread has been a life saver a few times for sure! 
I'm sure I have missed comments, for that I do apologize, it's this lap top, had a friend of DS check it out.. just need to replace. 
Have a wonderful day my dear friends..


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the moon rise from last night, just thought it would be different.
> 
> The fog on the pond this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures, the pond looks so romantic.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thank you! It really is especially early in the morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> So glad you were able to relax and enjoy your guests and party Dave, I'm sure the Lad and his friends have learned many notebooks full of great tips from you :thumbup:
> Love the pictures NanaCaren, I miss having a pond close by, your pictures bring back many wonderful memories. Thank you so much for sharing. (Love the pigs, babies can be such fun)
> Joe P, I've never made butterhorns, might have to give this one a try. I do my best to not run the oven in this heat, so when I do have need to bake I am usually up by 3 am so the kitchen has cooled again before the sun rises. I do use my breadman for fresh bread has been a life saver a few times for sure!
> I'm sure I have missed comments, for that I do apologize, it's this lap top, had a friend of DS check it out.. just need to replace.
> Have a wonderful day my dear friends..


I'm glad to have brought back fond memories. I love baby animals except when they get out of their pens. Luckily they go back in pretty easy.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> What are you eating mum?
> 
> The things us mothers put up with.


poor thing does not know she'll be bacon- what a lovely sow. Baby inevitably is cute- up with the organics!!! I am all for halal killing- I hope the butcher is a good one!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you eating mum?
> 
> The things us mothers put up with.
> 
> 
> 
> poor thing does not know she'll be bacon- what a lovely sow. Baby inevitably is cute- up with the organics!!! I am all for halal killing- I hope the butcher is a good one!!!
Click to expand...

She knows she'll be bacon, I tell all my animals that they are here to be food. Except the dog, cat and goats. 
Our butcher is wonderful he comes to the house gets the animal and takes it to his shop to package it up.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the moon rise from last night, just thought it would be different.
> 
> The fog on the pond this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> lovely as always!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! How are you this lovely day?
Click to expand...

well by now here it is lovely quiet night, and I have just watched the last [of this series ] of my 'must watch at all costs programme' 'Call the Mid wife' it is a BBC series and absolutely brilliant. Fale has long since gone to bed, I can hear a gentle snore, and the dogs are sleeping, not quite sure where Rufus has ended up- I am temporarily on the sitting room sofa, as I contemplate turning my room into the workroom, and taking the smaller 'sunroom' for sleeping quarters! 
Bit weepy to be honest- thinking of my girl- my Mwyffanwy- should have been 40 last Wednesday. But as they say Life goes on', and you just have to 'pick up sticks'


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you eating mum?
> 
> The things us mothers put up with.
> 
> 
> 
> poor thing does not know she'll be bacon- what a lovely sow. Baby inevitably is cute- up with the organics!!! I am all for halal killing- I hope the butcher is a good one!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She knows she'll be bacon, I tell all my animals that they are here to be food. Except the dog, cat and goats.
> Our butcher is wonderful he comes to the house gets the animal and takes it to his shop to package it up.
Click to expand...

I am so glad you explain it to her, I am sure pigs, sheep and cows know their place in the order of things
as also does a fish


----------



## FireballDave

A friend of mine makes a great goat curry, should you ever need to threaten them!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the moon rise from last night, just thought it would be different.
> 
> The fog on the pond this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> lovely as always!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! How are you this lovely day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well by now here it is lovely quiet night, and I have just watched the last [of this series ] of my 'must watch at all costs programme' 'Call the Mid wife' it is a BBC series and absolutely brilliant. Fale has long since gone to bed, I can hear a gentle snore, and the dogs are sleeping, not quite sure where Rufus has ended up- I am temporarily on the sitting room sofa, as I contemplate turning my room into the workroom, and taking the smaller 'sunroom' for sleeping quarters!
> Bit weepy to be honest- thinking of my girl- my Mwyffanwy- should have been 40 last Wednesday. But as they say Life goes on', and you just have to 'pick up sticks'
Click to expand...

It is always sad when you have lost a child, seems you never do forget them. Here is a ((HUG )) for you.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> A friend of mine makes a great goat curry, should you ever need to threaten them!
> 
> Dave


I will keep that in mind, if they should eat my garden again. I might need the receipt.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the moon rise from last night, just thought it would be different.
> 
> The fog on the pond this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> lovely as always!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! How are you this lovely day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well by now here it is lovely quiet night, and I have just watched the last [of this series ] of my 'must watch at all costs programme' 'Call the Mid wife' it is a BBC series and absolutely brilliant. Fale has long since gone to bed, I can hear a gentle snore, and the dogs are sleeping, not quite sure where Rufus has ended up- I am temporarily on the sitting room sofa, as I contemplate turning my room into the workroom, and taking the smaller 'sunroom' for sleeping quarters!
> Bit weepy to be honest- thinking of my girl- my Mwyffanwy- should have been 40 last Wednesday. But as they say Life goes on', and you just have to 'pick up sticks'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is always sad when you have lost a child, seems you never do forget them. Here is a ((HUG )) for you.
Click to expand...

thanks for the hug!!! the death of a child was of course common in Victorian times- but we sort of have this idea that they will survive us- but then people past 90 often have lost a child or few, let alone many or all of their friends.
It was something that brought my Dad really close to me, as his friends gradually all died- he knew I always had time to listen- even when he was being silly and forgetting how to cook- I had a private joke that I was his 'dial-a-Beeton'. Lost Mum, july, 85, Mwyffanwy July, 94, Dad, August, 10, and far too many close friends to cancers.
not being maudlin- it is just my reality but another thank you for the ((hug)), and one for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine makes a great goat curry, should you ever need to threaten them!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep that in mind, if they should eat my garden again. I might need the receipt.
Click to expand...

Come on Dave, you've landed that one! we can buy goat meat here- we need that goat curry receipt!!!


----------



## Marianne818

myfanwy, it's sad when a child is gone, not many words are the right ones we need to hear, just know that we are here for you.. get some much needed rest, it's been a busy time for you lately 
Tuesday would have been my Dad's 94th b'day, he's been gone almost 3 yrs now but at times I still find myself reaching for the phone to call him. 
{{{{{{{{Myfanwy}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> myfanwy, it's sad when a child is gone, not many words are the right ones we need to hear, just know that we are here for you.. get some much needed rest, it's been a busy time for you lately
> Tuesday would have been my Dad's 94th b'day, he's been gone almost 3 yrs now but at times I still find myself reaching for the phone to call him.
> {{{{{{{{Myfanwy}}}}}}


Thanks Marianne! I admit I am tired- but I really do recommend that programme, I mentioned above- [Call The Midwife] if you can get it in your viewing system! I always tend to have three to four crises at a time !!


----------



## Silverowl

Nanacaren, your photo's are all lovely, but the one of the pond is etheral.


----------



## pammie1234

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> Nanacaren, your photo's are all lovely, but the one of the pond is etheral.


Thank you very much. I do love the early morning fog on it.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful pictures!


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren, the pictures a wonderful, don't know which one I love best, the gorgeous pond or the cute baby pig. lol
I slept in this AM until about 8am so your pics are a great way to start the day. 

Dave, glad you are having a wonderful party filled weekend. If I ever get to a point where I'm giving a party of any kind I'm going to tap you for tricks to make it easy.


----------



## Poledra65

Myfanwy, hugs and love.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> NanaCaren, the pictures a wonderful, don't know which one I love best, the gorgeous pond or the cute baby pig. lol
> I slept in this AM until about 8am so your pics are a great way to start the day.
> 
> Dave, glad you are having a wonderful party filled weekend. If I ever get to a point where I'm giving a party of any kind I'm going to tap you for tricks to make it easy.


Thank you! I thought the piglet looked so cute that I had to get a picture.


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine makes a great goat curry, should you ever need to threaten them!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep that in mind, if they should eat my garden again. I might need the receipt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on Dave, you've landed that one! we can buy goat meat here- we need that goat curry receipt!!!
Click to expand...

As I said, a friend makes it, I eat curry less than once a year - last time was December 2009, so I haven't a clue how he makes it. I have tasted his speciality, very good, if you happen to like curry.

Dave


----------



## Joe P

I am glad some of you like the recipes and the crowd at David's home sounds like a full week end. We are probably just having a slow time here tomorrow for our Memorial Day thinking of our service people and thanking them for their dedication to our country. My father was in WWII and had a piece of scrap mill from a bullet in one eye and was blinded in one eye and "mustered out" they call it. He never got over the seiges he encountered in the Pacific Theatre. I don't know how many times in his nightmares he tried to strangle mom. She always got him awake. I think of "Daddy" (I always called him that all my life) and what he went through and thankful I have never had to serve in the Pacific like he did.

Mom, is 91 like you all know and she is thriving and that is good. I think "Daddy" has been gone since 1978 from Cancer. He was also a character too. He loved to joke and laugh. There were good times as well. 

I have given a little history of one of our soldiers I hope you know I am not bragging only honoring his memory. I know I can't talk much to Mom about him as it is sort of really sad for her and I would never want to ever hurt her. 

Have a reflective and yet memorable rest of this week end. 

Joe p


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Myfanwy, hugs and love.


Thank you dear!


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine makes a great goat curry, should you ever need to threaten them!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep that in mind, if they should eat my garden again. I might need the receipt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on Dave, you've landed that one! we can buy goat meat here- we need that goat curry receipt!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, a friend makes it, I eat curry less than once a year - last time was December 2009, so I haven't a clue how he makes it. I have tasted his speciality, very good, if you happen to like curry.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I do like curry, we like curry, and I can get goat cheaply- do you think you could persuade your friend to share the receipt, pretty please!?


----------



## pammie1234

I do like curry, we like curry, and I can get goat cheaply- do you think you could persuade your friend to share the receipt, pretty please!?[/quote]

When I read the "pretty please" I immediately clicked reply without looking where you are from. But I have only heard that in the south. Dave, "pretty please" is always said with the sweetest voice, tilt of the head, and batting of the eyes. It cannot be resisted! Cave it, and tell your friend that no one can ignore "pretty please" from a true Southern Belle! Pretty please!


----------



## pammie1234

Just looked and you are in New Zealand! You must be a southerner deep down! I love it!


----------



## wannabear

Joe P, don't apologize for calling your father 'Daddy'. My father was always Daddy to me and still is although he is gone. My kids called him Papa but it didn't ever wear off onto me. Is there some age at which we are required to call our families something different from what we always did? I don't think so.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Just looked and you are in New Zealand! You must be a southerner deep down! I love it!


never a Belle though! I was a real gawk, until I got stout at 16. I stood in awe always of Mum, who at 5foot 10 and a bit, was taller than a Princess Diana- and very much thinner. I only ever topped 5 ft 8, just, but I am now on my way down. far happier at the back of the camera than in front of it.
My Mwyffanwy was our Belle- my Bronwen has now grown into her own beauty- she took a very awkward photo at 15 16 through until she married at 29.


----------



## margewhaples

Good Am to all: Yesterday a somewhat productive day at tackling the work which always seems beyond me. Today not feeling as well. Isn't it always one good day, followed by days of recuperation. Someone offered to take me to Smart and Final this Am, but I'm not up to it.The day seems kind of gloomy too. My pain meds run out and I really need to go to docs and pick up script. Nothing on the agenda for today. Maybe I'll just indulge myself and stay in. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Poledra65

A beautiful painting, Myfanwy, thank you for sharing it. I love portraits like that.


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> Good Am to all: Yesterday a somewhat productive day at tackling the work which always seems beyond me. Today not feeling as well. Isn't it always one good day, followed by days of recuperation. Someone offered to take me to Smart and Final this Am, but I'm not up to it.The day seems kind of gloomy too. My pain meds run out and I really need to go to docs and pick up script. Nothing on the agenda for today. Maybe I'll just indulge myself and stay in. Marlark Marge.


that sounds like a good and wise decision, I will get back to you Marge- just been a bit busy with one thing and another!, you don't mention Hobo- has he taken off again? were any of your shelties working dogs, or were they all show dogs? curious to know what to mix Ringo with, I reckon he would make a fantastic working dog. I am contemplating finding a blue heeler.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> A beautiful painting, Myfanwy, thank you for sharing it. I love portraits like that.


we were all rather taken with it when we discovered it in the senior cousin's house last year.


----------



## Lurker 2

while I am doing the family portraits


----------



## Joe P

beautiful photos of these women. You must be very proud. I have some wonderful photos of my ancestors and I love having them hanging in the cottage.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> beautiful photos of these women. You must be very proud. I have some wonderful photos of my ancestors and I love having them hanging in the cottage.


would love to see them, Joe!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy, family photos and portraits are wonderful things that tie all generations together. You should get photographs of the paintings and make sure you get copies made (even nice small sized ones) for all the family members. It is the family history that you are preserving and passing on.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy, family photos and portraits are wonderful things that tie all generations together. You should get photographs of the paintings and make sure you get copies made (even nice small sized ones) for all the family members. It is the family history that you are preserving and passing on.


that is exactly why we photographed where at all possible!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> Good Am to all: Yesterday a somewhat productive day at tackling the work which always seems beyond me. Today not feeling as well. Isn't it always one good day, followed by days of recuperation. Someone offered to take me to Smart and Final this Am, but I'm not up to it.The day seems kind of gloomy too. My pain meds run out and I really need to go to docs and pick up script. Nothing on the agenda for today. Maybe I'll just indulge myself and stay in. Marlark Marge.


Marge, I know from experience that what you experience is kind of typical with the fibromyalgia. This is where the week of activities need to be planned out. Pace yourself. It is always one day of activity and then a day or two of rest and relaxation (my terms for recuperation!). I have to pace myself to enable me to do things that have to be done as well as the stuff that I take pleasure in doing. 
Having a good deal of stress in life is a very taxing thing with fibromyalgia but having a faith does seem to help out. As does having a pet. I am glad you and Hobo have an understanding about here again and gone again, see you later type of relationship.


----------



## cmaliza

Hi All.....I'm finally getting to look at the tea party...it's Sunday afternoon. A beautiful day on the souther shore of Lake Erie....gentle breeze, partly cloudy....we finally finished breakfast and the dishes are done. we have most of the family here, so when we get around the table we just talk and talk and talk! Lunch is on your own....drinks at sunset and dinner when the hors d'oeuvres are gone. Love the summer with the family at the lake!
Enjoy the weekend....remember Memorial Day...count your blessings!
Now I'll go back to read the postings....you're already on page 20! How will I catch up?
Carol (IL)


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> while I am doing the family portraits


I think Aunty Jean has quite a bit of determination in her face. A beauty, yes, but looks like she knows what she wants. These are all nice pictures. Nothing like a portrait among my ancestors!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....I'm finally getting to look at the tea party...it's Sunday afternoon. A beautiful day on the souther shore of Lake Erie....gentle breeze, partly cloudy....we finally finished breakfast and the dishes are done. we have most of the family here, so when we get around the table we just talk and talk and talk! Lunch is on your own....drinks at sunset and dinner when the hors d'oeuvres are gone. Love the summer with the family at the lake!
> Enjoy the weekend....remember Memorial Day...count your blessings!
> Now I'll go back to read the postings....you're already on page 20! How will I catch up?
> Carol (IL)


I had never heard of memorial day until a few days ago, I knew ANZAC Day of course, and Armistice Day 11-11 which ever year you choose. Which we don't celebrate in NZ.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> while I am doing the family portraits
> 
> 
> 
> I think Aunty Jean has quite a bit of determination in her face. A beauty, yes, but looks like she knows what she wants. These are all nice pictures. Nothing like a portrait among my ancestors!
Click to expand...

Aunty Jean succumbed to dreaded depression after each child, was hospitalized much of her life, there fore. She had the most beautiful red hair, and was a gifted artist- needle woman, you name it she excelled at it- trained as an OT at the same school in Bristol, England, as my mother.


----------



## Joe P

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful photos of these women. You must be very proud. I have some wonderful photos of my ancestors and I love having them hanging in the cottage.
> 
> 
> 
> would love to see them, Joe!
Click to expand...

The first two photos are of my Great Great Great Grandparents both born in 1818 and died close to before the civil war 1850's. Thomas J. Wheeler and Sara Van Campen, the third photo is my grandparents wedding picture and my grandmother that you all have hear of is wearing a barrowed brown silk dress my great Aunt Ethel made by hand in Wellington, Kansas.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful photos of these women. You must be very proud. I have some wonderful photos of my ancestors and I love having them hanging in the cottage.
> 
> 
> 
> would love to see them, Joe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first two photos are of my Great Great Great Grandparents both born in 1818 and died close to before the civil war 1850's. Thomas J. Wheeler and Sara Van Campen, the third photo is my grandparents wedding picture and my grandmother that you all have hear of is wearing a barrowed brown silk dress my great Aunt Ethel made by hand in Wellington, Kansas.
Click to expand...

dear Joe, lovely to see your photos! OK they are sideways, but you got them posted, whereas when you first tried a week or few ago it was causing you quite a bit of difficulty, and they vanished!

being such early photos makes them especially valuable- I don't recall, you have children?


----------



## Joe P

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful photos of these women. You must be very proud. I have some wonderful photos of my ancestors and I love having them hanging in the cottage.
> 
> 
> 
> would love to see them, Joe!
Click to expand...

All these pictures are so fuzzy, sorry, the first picture is my grandmother and grandfather sitting infront of the fireplace in the family farm's living room. The next picture is my grandmother when she was a sophomore in high school in Wellington, Kansas.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful photos of these women. You must be very proud. I have some wonderful photos of my ancestors and I love having them hanging in the cottage.
> 
> 
> 
> would love to see them, Joe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All these pictures are so fuzzy, sorry, the first picture is my grandmother and grandfather sitting infront of the fireplace in the family farm's living room. The next picture is my grandmother when she was a sophomore in high school in Wellington, Kansas.
Click to expand...

this is your 'special' granny? the one who taught you your hand crafts etc.?


----------



## Joe P

Yes, my very special grandmother, Bess Sharpsteen and her husband my grandfather Joe Sharpsteen that I was named after. He called me "Josephus Orange Blossom Tree" I never knew why. I was his boy, I was his shadow, I loved them both so very dearly. I miss them terribly but like y'all say life goes on and so do i.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> Yes, my very special grandmother, Bess Sharpsteen and her husband my grandfather Joe Sharpsteen that I was named after. He called me "Josephus Orange Blossom Tree" I never knew why. I was his boy, I was his shadow, I loved them both so very dearly. I miss them terribly but like y'all say life goes on and so do i.


curious to know if you know the origins of your Grandfather's surname- is it Dutch or German perhaps?


----------



## DorisT

Joe, I just fixed your potato salad and I'm taste testing it. Very good! I like the idea of mashing the egg yolks into the salad dressing; makes everything a pretty yellow color. My DH's mother always said to add the dressing to the potatoes while they're warm, just as you do; that way it's tastier.

I made a couple of additions: 1 cup of chopped cucumber and some fresh dill. The 1/2 cuke was going to waste anyway, and the dill was from my new garden. 

Yum, I can see myself having potato salad for a midnight snack! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

I love all of your photos, but your Aunty Jean was indeed a very pretty woman, but I love your Grandmothers wedding photo, that dress, I can't imagine the work that went in to that. 
Handsome man your dad. 
And of course Ginger was gorgeous.


----------



## KatyNora

Just catching up with the TP and found your photo of the morning fog over the pond, NanaCaren. It's beautiful!! I hope you won't object that I've copied it to my desktop background. So tranquil. Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> while I am doing the family portraits


I love the old portraits, your granny and aunt are indeed beautiful ladies. Very nice picture of your dad.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I love all of your photos, but your Aunty Jean was indeed a very pretty woman, but I love your Grandmothers wedding photo, that dress, I can't imagine the work that went in to that.
> Handsome man your dad.
> And of course Ginger was gorgeous.


Granny's dress had some fantastic lace, and my cousin who dealt in antiques has quite some of her lace, although I was not with them long enough to see much, apart from 'their' red squirrell. The Cousins I had driven in with are very much pro the SNP, whereas Katy and her husband fly a Union Jack at home, near the Cairngorms! I am afraid I was so exhausted I went to bed and avoided the talking. Would love to have a chance to meet Katy again, but who knows?! 
My Dad was spectacularly handsome- when it is your Dad you just accept it the way it is- but his passport photos that I have show a very handsome young man. also the family portraits, that we all have copies of.
Gin was such a gentleman, I tried to change him to a 'Sir Lancelot' because he was a 'needler' but he would have none of it. His almost identical brother was known as 'boy-boy' , one of his sisters was 'cuddles' but can you imagine calling out 'Cuddles' 'Cuddles' when you want her to come home? She accepted Tabitha as her new name, and came here with me, but got scared by nextdoor's very clever Blue heeler, who had tricked me when we moved by remaining completely silent. Tabitha took off, I used see her occassionally- but lost her again in one of my own skirmishes with the police.
the woman at the cattery had rather a thing about rescueing kittens from the wild, but she took on too much, I worked for her for a year, but she never paid me properly- all the while smoking like a chimney- and off loading for hours when I got there, before I was able to peel my self away and get to work.


----------



## Knitwitch51

Joe P said:


> Yes, my very special grandmother, Bess Sharpsteen and her husband my grandfather Joe Sharpsteen that I was named after. He called me "Josephus Orange Blossom Tree" I never knew why. I was his boy, I was his shadow, I loved them both so very dearly. I miss them terribly but like y'all say life goes on and so do i.


The photo of your grandparents sitting by the fire reminds me of Norman Rockwell's work. I can't see it, but do you suppose a radio was nearby? The Shadow?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> while I am doing the family portraits
> 
> 
> 
> I love the old portraits, your granny and aunt are indeed beautiful ladies. Very nice picture of your dad.
Click to expand...

thankyou NanaCaren, the rain is hosing down this morning- I am going to have to keep the dogs inside more this time, boy! the amount of mud we had inside during the last low weather spell


----------



## NanaCaren

Joe P said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful photos of these women. You must be very proud. I have some wonderful photos of my ancestors and I love having them hanging in the cottage.
> 
> 
> 
> would love to see them, Joe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All these pictures are so fuzzy, sorry, the first picture is my grandmother and grandfather sitting infront of the fireplace in the family farm's living room. The next picture is my grandmother when she was a sophomore in high school in Wellington, Kansas.
Click to expand...

Nice to see photos of your grandparents.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> Joe, I just fixed your potato salad and I'm taste testing it. Very good! I like the idea of mashing the egg yolks into the salad dressing; makes everything a pretty yellow color. My DH's mother always said to add the dressing to the potatoes while they're warm, just as you do; that way it's tastier.
> 
> I made a couple of additions: 1 cup of chopped cucumber and some fresh dill. The 1/2 cuke was going to waste anyway, and the dill was from my new garden.
> 
> Yum, I can see myself having potato salad for a midnight snack! :thumbup:


My mum puts cucumber in her potato salad, yum.


----------



## Knitwitch51

5mmdpns said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Am to all: Yesterday a somewhat productive day at tackling the work which always seems beyond me. Today not feeling as well. Isn't it always one good day, followed by days of recuperation. Someone offered to take me to Smart and Final this Am, but I'm not up to it.The day seems kind of gloomy too. My pain meds run out and I really need to go to docs and pick up script. Nothing on the agenda for today. Maybe I'll just indulge myself and stay in. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> I am wishing you much patience ... with yourself, and perhaps others, as you live with this disease. I'd recommend you think about starting a Gratitude Journal. Think about the positives in your life. Every Day. This may not take the pain away, but it will enable you to take your mind off it ... if even for a little while. Give yourself permission to take as many naps as you need. Only those who have experienced similar pain (I live with rheumatoid arthritis) can truly understand the look in your eye, and interpret your sighs. Believe me, now that you've shared -- we're all "here" for you. Life really IS about one step at a time.
> 
> Marge, I know from experience that what you experience is kind of typical with the fibromyalgia. This is where the week of activities need to be planned out. Pace yourself. It is always one day of activity and then a day or two of rest and relaxation (my terms for recuperation!). I have to pace myself to enable me to do things that have to be done as well as the stuff that I take pleasure in doing.
> Having a good deal of stress in life is a very taxing thing with fibromyalgia but having a faith does seem to help out. As does having a pet. I am glad you and Hobo have an understanding about here again and gone again, see you later type of relationship.
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of your photos, but your Aunty Jean was indeed a very pretty woman, but I love your Grandmothers wedding photo, that dress, I can't imagine the work that went in to that.
> Handsome man your dad.
> And of course Ginger was gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Granny's dress had some fantastic lace, and my cousin who dealt in antiques has quite some of her lace, although I was not with them long enough to see much, apart from 'their' red squirrell. The Cousins I had driven in with are very much pro the SNP, whereas Katy and her husband fly a Union Jack at home, near the Cairngorms! I am afraid I was so exhausted I went to bed and avoided the talking. Would love to have a chance to meet Katy again, but who knows?!
> My Dad was spectacularly handsome- when it is your Dad you just accept it the way it is- but his passport photos that I have show a very handsome young man. also the family portraits, that we all have copies of.
> Gin was such a gentleman, I tried to change him to a 'Sir Lancelot' because he was a 'needler' but he would have none of it. His almost idntical brother was known as 'boy-boy' , one of his sisters was 'cuddles' but can you imagine calling out 'Cuddles' 'Cuddles' when you want her to come home. She accepted Tabitha as her new name, and came here with me, but got scared by nextdoor's very clever Blue heeler, who had tricked me when we moved by remaining completely silent. Tabitha took off, I used see her occassionally- but lost her again in one of my own skirmishes with the police.
Click to expand...

Would it be too political to ask what the benefit is that Scotland sees in that division? If so, I'll just go look it up.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my very special grandmother, Bess Sharpsteen and her husband my grandfather Joe Sharpsteen that I was named after. He called me "Josephus Orange Blossom Tree" I never knew why. I was his boy, I was his shadow, I loved them both so very dearly. I miss them terribly but like y'all say life goes on and so do i.
> 
> 
> 
> curious to know if you know the origins of your Grandfather's surname- is it Dutch or German perhaps?
Click to expand...

Joe, this site might be a place for you to run around in. You know more about your family name, etc. than anyone else right now.
http://www.ancientfaces.com/research/surname/Sharpsteen/sharpsteen-family-history-and-family-tree#evolution-of-the-sharpsteen-name


----------



## NanaCaren

KatyNora said:


> Just catching up with the TP and found your photo of the morning fog over the pond, NanaCaren. It's beautiful!! I hope you won't object that I've copied it to my desktop background. So tranquil. Thank you.


Of course you can use the picture. It was very peaceful this morning when I was outdoors.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of your photos, but your Aunty Jean was indeed a very pretty woman, but I love your Grandmothers wedding photo, that dress, I can't imagine the work that went in to that.
> Handsome man your dad.
> And of course Ginger was gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Granny's dress had some fantastic lace, and my cousin who dealt in antiques has quite some of her lace, although I was not with them long enough to see much, apart from 'their' red squirrell. The Cousins I had driven in with are very much pro the SNP, whereas Katy and her husband fly a Union Jack at home, near the Cairngorms! I am afraid I was so exhausted I went to bed and avoided the talking. Would love to have a chance to meet Katy again, but who knows?!
> My Dad was spectacularly handsome- when it is your Dad you just accept it the way it is- but his passport photos that I have show a very handsome young man. also the family portraits, that we all have copies of.
> Gin was such a gentleman, I tried to change him to a 'Sir Lancelot' because he was a 'needler' but he would have none of it. His almost idntical brother was known as 'boy-boy' , one of his sisters was 'cuddles' but can you imagine calling out 'Cuddles' 'Cuddles' when you want her to come home. She accepted Tabitha as her new name, and came here with me, but got scared by nextdoor's very clever Blue heeler, who had tricked me when we moved by remaining completely silent. Tabitha took off, I used see her occassionally- but lost her again in one of my own skirmishes with the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would it be too political to ask what the benefit is that Scotland sees in that division? If so, I'll just go look it up.
Click to expand...

true Scots are fiercely independent- the battle of Culodden[query sp.] is a live issue for many. Also Scotland has the North Sea Oil, and many other resources- if only now the fierce spirit of her people. Hope I am not treading on too many toes. Her Majesty is much revered, by many.


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> true Scots are fiercely independent- the battle of Culodden[query sp.] is a live issue for many. Also Scotland has the North Sea Oil, and many other resources- if only now the fierce spirit of her people. Hope I am not treading on too many toes. Her Majesty is much revered, by many.


Seems I need to read up on that anyway. It sounds interesting. I hope it does not lead to really angry actions.


----------



## Knitwitch51

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of your photos, but your Aunty Jean was indeed a very pretty woman, but I love your Grandmothers wedding photo, that dress, I can't imagine the work that went in to that.
> Handsome man your dad.
> And of course Ginger was gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Granny's dress had some fantastic lace, and my cousin who dealt in antiques has quite some of her lace, although I was not with them long enough to see much, apart from 'their' red squirrell. The Cousins I had driven in with are very much pro the SNP, whereas Katy and her husband fly a Union Jack at home, near the Cairngorms! I am afraid I was so exhausted I went to bed and avoided the talking. Would love to have a chance to meet Katy again, but who knows?!
> My Dad was spectacularly handsome- when it is your Dad you just accept it the way it is- but his passport photos that I have show a very handsome young man. also the family portraits, that we all have copies of.
> Gin was such a gentleman, I tried to change him to a 'Sir Lancelot' because he was a 'needler' but he would have none of it. His almost idntical brother was known as 'boy-boy' , one of his sisters was 'cuddles' but can you imagine calling out 'Cuddles' 'Cuddles' when you want her to come home. She accepted Tabitha as her new name, and came here with me, but got scared by nextdoor's very clever Blue heeler, who had tricked me when we moved by remaining completely silent. Tabitha took off, I used see her occassionally- but lost her again in one of my own skirmishes with the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would it be too political to ask what the benefit is that Scotland sees in that division? If so, I'll just go look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true Scots are fiercely independent- the battle of Culodden[query sp.] is a live issue for many. Also Scotland has the North Sea Oil, and many other resources- if only now the fierce spirit of her people. Hope I am not treading on too many toes. Her Majesty is much revered, by many.
Click to expand...

AHA! Finally I find an answer to what has always been called "stubbornness" in my family. I like fiercely independent much better! There's more than a wee drop o' Scottish blood in my family's veins. An a that!


----------



## Lurker 2

Knitwitch51 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of your photos, but your Aunty Jean was indeed a very pretty woman, but I love your Grandmothers wedding photo, that dress, I can't imagine the work that went in to that.
> Handsome man your dad.
> And of course Ginger was gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Granny's dress had some fantastic lace, and my cousin who dealt in antiques has quite some of her lace, although I was not with them long enough to see much, apart from 'their' red squirrell. The Cousins I had driven in with are very much pro the SNP, whereas Katy and her husband fly a Union Jack at home, near the Cairngorms! I am afraid I was so exhausted I went to bed and avoided the talking. Would love to have a chance to meet Katy again, but who knows?!
> My Dad was spectacularly handsome- when it is your Dad you just accept it the way it is- but his passport photos that I have show a very handsome young man. also the family portraits, that we all have copies of.
> Gin was such a gentleman, I tried to change him to a 'Sir Lancelot' because he was a 'needler' but he would have none of it. His almost idntical brother was known as 'boy-boy' , one of his sisters was 'cuddles' but can you imagine calling out 'Cuddles' 'Cuddles' when you want her to come home. She accepted Tabitha as her new name, and came here with me, but got scared by nextdoor's very clever Blue heeler, who had tricked me when we moved by remaining completely silent. Tabitha took off, I used see her occassionally- but lost her again in one of my own skirmishes with the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would it be too political to ask what the benefit is that Scotland sees in that division? If so, I'll just go look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true Scots are fiercely independent- the battle of Culodden[query sp.] is a live issue for many. Also Scotland has the North Sea Oil, and many other resources- if only now the fierce spirit of her people. Hope I am not treading on too many toes. Her Majesty is much revered, by many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHA! Finally I find an answer to what has always been called "stubbornness" in my family. I like fiercely independent much better! There's more than a wee drop o' Scottish blood in my family's veins. An a that!
Click to expand...

Scots wa hae wi Wallace bled!


----------



## jmai5421

Joe P said:


> O'k I looked back before I hit the bed and I got the recipe out:
> 
> Joe p.'s Butterhorns
> 
> 1 (1/4 oz) pckg. active dry yeast
> 1/2 cup, plus 1 T sugar
> 1 cup warm water
> 3 eggs, well beaten
> 1/2 cup, plus 2 T, butter, melted
> 1 t salt
> 4 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
> 
> Dissolve yeast and 1 T sugar in water combine eggs, 1/2 cup butter/yeast mix.
> 
> Stir in 3 cups flour with wooden spoon/ add remaining flour/ should be soft/cover with plastic wrap fridge overnight.
> 
> Divide into 4 sections
> 
> roll out 12" circle brush melted butter on the cut with a pizza cutter like 8 pieces of a pie.
> 
> roll up put on cookie sheets brush butter cover with plastic let rise 2 hours
> 
> set oven at 375 degrees 10-12 min and it should make 32 butterhorns.
> 
> Enjoy kids. from
> 
> joe p.


Sounds good Joe. I have copied both your recipes. I definitely will be making both of them. Thank you
Judy


----------



## Poledra65

Well pooh, Marco Andretti just hit the wall. Glad he's fine but a win sure would have been nice, come on Canaan or Castraneves.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> while I am doing the family portraits
> 
> 
> 
> I love the old portraits, your granny and aunt are indeed beautiful ladies. Very nice picture of your dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou NanaCaren, the rain is hosing down this morning- I am going to have to keep the dogs inside more this time, boy! the amount of mud we had inside during the last low weather spell
Click to expand...

Today it is sunny and warm here.


----------



## Poledra65

Myfanwy, I would love to be able to come sit and visit with you one day, I have a feeling you have some very interesting tales to tell of the adventures of your life.


----------



## Knitwitch51

jmai5421 said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'k I looked back before I hit the bed and I got the recipe out:
> 
> Joe p.'s Butterhorns
> 
> 1 (1/4 oz) pckg. active dry yeast
> 1/2 cup, plus 1 T sugar
> 1 cup warm water
> 3 eggs, well beaten
> 1/2 cup, plus 2 T, butter, melted
> 1 t salt
> 4 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
> 
> Dissolve yeast and 1 T sugar in water combine eggs, 1/2 cup butter/yeast mix.
> 
> Stir in 3 cups flour with wooden spoon/ add remaining flour/ should be soft/cover with plastic wrap fridge overnight.
> 
> Divide into 4 sections
> 
> roll out 12" circle brush melted butter on the cut with a pizza cutter like 8 pieces of a pie.
> 
> roll up put on cookie sheets brush butter cover with plastic let rise 2 hours
> 
> set oven at 375 degrees 10-12 min and it should make 32 butterhorns.
> 
> Enjoy kids. from
> 
> joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good Joe. I have copied both your recipes. I definitely will be making both of them. Thank you
> Judy
Click to expand...

Joe - I can't find the other recipe and so many people are talking about it, I just have to try it. Where would I find it? Please? and Thank You.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Myfanwy, I would love to be able to come sit and visit with you one day, I have a feeling you have some very interesting tales to tell of the adventures of your life.


all visitors welcomed! Provided they accept housekeeping is not my forte! Come and bring your knitting!


----------



## Joe P

Can I come too? Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee Mcfanwy??? thanks, joe p



myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I would love to be able to come sit and visit with you one day, I have a feeling you have some very interesting tales to tell of the adventures of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> all visitors welcomed! Provided they accept housekeeping is not my forte! Come and bring your knitting!
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Knitwitch51 said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'k I looked back before I hit the bed and I got the recipe out:
> 
> Joe p.'s Butterhorns
> 
> 1 (1/4 oz) pckg. active dry yeast
> 1/2 cup, plus 1 T sugar
> 1 cup warm water
> 3 eggs, well beaten
> 1/2 cup, plus 2 T, butter, melted
> 1 t salt
> 4 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
> 
> Dissolve yeast and 1 T sugar in water combine eggs, 1/2 cup butter/yeast mix.
> 
> Stir in 3 cups flour with wooden spoon/ add remaining flour/ should be soft/cover with plastic wrap fridge overnight.
> 
> Divide into 4 sections
> 
> roll out 12" circle brush melted butter on the cut with a pizza cutter like 8 pieces of a pie.
> 
> roll up put on cookie sheets brush butter cover with plastic let rise 2 hours
> 
> set oven at 375 degrees 10-12 min and it should make 32 butterhorns.
> 
> Enjoy kids. from
> 
> joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good Joe. I have copied both your recipes. I definitely will be making both of them. Thank you
> Judy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe - I can't find the other recipe and so many people are talking about it, I just have to try it. Where would I find it? Please? and Thank You.
Click to expand...

The potato salad receipt is on page 12


----------



## Poledra65

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I would love to be able to come sit and visit with you one day, I have a feeling you have some very interesting tales to tell of the adventures of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> all visitors welcomed! Provided they accept housekeeping is not my forte! Come and bring your knitting!
Click to expand...

If I could afford the plain ticket and get a baby sitter for the hubby, lol...(I have banned him from using the stove as he burns things) I'd be on the next flight. 
I thought we'd all already discussed the whole housekeeping thing, that's just something we do to fill in time between projects. lol The trick is to have enough projects that we don't have time to fill with housekeeping.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> Can I come too? Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee Mcfanwy??? thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I would love to be able to come sit and visit with you one day, I have a feeling you have some very interesting tales to tell of the adventures of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> all visitors welcomed! Provided they accept housekeeping is not my forte! Come and bring your knitting!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

As I said all visitors welcomed. My husband has strict rules about male visitors I would have to entertain you, outside in full view of the neighbours.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I would love to be able to come sit and visit with you one day, I have a feeling you have some very interesting tales to tell of the adventures of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> all visitors welcomed! Provided they accept housekeeping is not my forte! Come and bring your knitting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I could afford the plain ticket and get a baby sitter for the hubby, lol...(I have banned him from using the stove as he burns things) I'd be on the next flight.
> I thought we'd all already discussed the whole housekeeping thing, that's just something we do to fill in time between projects. lol The trick is to have enough projects that we don't have time to fill with housekeeping.
Click to expand...

too right! you hit my nails on the head! It is just I have two brothers [they are twins] who live in immaculate circumstances- Mum took my attitude to the house work.


----------



## Joe P

Someone asked for this recipe and I hope I am not taking too much room again. thanks, I just did the recipe for tomorrow for Mom and I took a couple of spoons ful and omg it took me back to the wooden kitchen crude table sitting next to my grandma on the farm. funny how tastes, smells and music bring us to other places. huh?

I hope you love the potato salad.

joe p



Joe P said:


> I have a memory about as long as a gnat's (butt) some dear soul asked my Mother's potato salad recipe and I need to say this recipe was her Grandmother's doing in the 1870's Wellington, Kansas. It is my favorite summer holiday dish since I can ever remember. The women in our family all did this and I am sure you all have the same but I will list this simple farm recipe from my family.
> 
> 6 potatoes (boiled in salt water and of course peeled)
> 4 boiled eggs (bring water to rolling boil turn off stove and keep lid on and let them sit until luke warm) they are then hard boiled in the shells and not popping out all over.
> 
> 1 cup celery (finely chopped like 1/4 inch super fine)
> 1 cup purple onion (finely chopped as above)
> 1 cup dill pickles (home made hopefully finely, chopped like above or we buy Clausen pickles here in the USA)
> 
> Peel eggs and separate the yolks from the whites. Put yolks in a bowl and crumble yolks by hand until like corn meal. Chop whites very fine, put aside.
> 
> After potatoes are done, drain extremely well and chop in small pieces or you can mash them.
> 
> Put all ingredients in warm potatoes and mix well.
> 
> Mix home made Mayo or we buy Hellman's Mayo with a little plain cheap mustard to your taste. If you want more tangie taste add a little vinegar. Put this mixture with the crumbled egg yolks for the dressing. Stir this dressing with the warm potato mixture. Let it marinate some and then put in the fridge to cool way down. It is a wonderful way to do it and try to cover but be careful not to make the top of the cover too tight because it can separate some and that is not good.
> 
> I added some of my stuff that I watch the women do and that is how I have finally come to do this wonderful family recipe from the:
> 
> SHARPSTEEN/CRIDER FAMILY POTATO SALAD RECIPE
> 
> from
> 
> joe p


----------



## Joe P

I would never compromise you and your husband because that would be rude and I will just visit from afar. he he.

joe p



myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I come too? Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee Mcfanwy??? thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I would love to be able to come sit and visit with you one day, I have a feeling you have some very interesting tales to tell of the adventures of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> all visitors welcomed! Provided they accept housekeeping is not my forte! Come and bring your knitting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said all visitors welcomed. My husband has strict rules about male visitors I would have to entertain you, outside in full view of the neighbours.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> I would never compromise you and your husband because that would be rude and I will just visit from afar. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I come too? Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee Mcfanwy??? thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I would love to be able to come sit and visit with you one day, I have a feeling you have some very interesting tales to tell of the adventures of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> all visitors welcomed! Provided they accept housekeeping is not my forte! Come and bring your knitting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said all visitors welcomed. My husband has strict rules about male visitors I would have to entertain you, outside in full view of the neighbours.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

we are so lucky being able to make 'virtual' visits, I would love to hear more from less afluent parts of the world as well!


----------



## Joe P

My family that you all saw are the Sharpsteens/ Their are some Vancampens and Bonners with all having been from Europe ancestry. The Sharpsteens are from the River Rhine in Germany on one side hill that their abode (has a stone staircase) it is the last bit of the Scharfenstein's castle that housed our family and below it on the hillsides were the grape arbhors (sp). Many of them are buried in the Catholic Church floor standing up thus the term headstone. I believe they were Messianic Jewish people and Jacob one of the sons moved to New York in 1780's I think and he and his wife settled in Millbrook, New York where the Cotton wood Inn is that is built on his first home. Their name changed to Sharpstone to Sharpsteen and they all became Christian Catholics, I believe. The others are from France and the Bonners are from Scotland. We are a heinz 57 variety of people the melting pot of the world here in the U.S.A. he he. My family during WWI and WWII were scorned here in this country not only because the Jewish backgrounds (slightly) but the German lines that were so strong particularly with the name Sharpsteen. We all have faced some particular prejudice sometimes in our lives and as I have said life goes on. 

joe p


----------



## Sandy

dandylion said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=xdj67XknFrM#t=5
> 
> This just had to be posted here for Dave and any other cycle lovers. dandy/sue


Love it!!


----------



## iamsam

how are your roads conditions different than ours dave?

sam



FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=xdj67XknFrM#t=5
> 
> This just had to be posted here for Dave and any other cycle lovers. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was quirky fun, but hideously dangerous, not something you'd want anyone to try on busy streets. Of course, road conditions are very different where I live.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Ceili

too funny! I am watching "Braveheart" as we speak!


myfanwy said:


> Knitwitch51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of your photos, but your Aunty Jean was indeed a very pretty woman, but I love your Grandmothers wedding photo, that dress, I can't imagine the work that went in to that.
> Handsome man your dad.
> And of course Ginger was gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Granny's dress had some fantastic lace, and my cousin who dealt in antiques has quite some of her lace, although I was not with them long enough to see much, apart from 'their' red squirrell. The Cousins I had driven in with are very much pro the SNP, whereas Katy and her husband fly a Union Jack at home, near the Cairngorms! I am afraid I was so exhausted I went to bed and avoided the talking. Would love to have a chance to meet Katy again, but who knows?!
> My Dad was spectacularly handsome- when it is your Dad you just accept it the way it is- but his passport photos that I have show a very handsome young man. also the family portraits, that we all have copies of.
> Gin was such a gentleman, I tried to change him to a 'Sir Lancelot' because he was a 'needler' but he would have none of it. His almost idntical brother was known as 'boy-boy' , one of his sisters was 'cuddles' but can you imagine calling out 'Cuddles' 'Cuddles' when you want her to come home. She accepted Tabitha as her new name, and came here with me, but got scared by nextdoor's very clever Blue heeler, who had tricked me when we moved by remaining completely silent. Tabitha took off, I used see her occassionally- but lost her again in one of my own skirmishes with the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would it be too political to ask what the benefit is that Scotland sees in that division? If so, I'll just go look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true Scots are fiercely independent- the battle of Culodden[query sp.] is a live issue for many. Also Scotland has the North Sea Oil, and many other resources- if only now the fierce spirit of her people. Hope I am not treading on too many toes. Her Majesty is much revered, by many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHA! Finally I find an answer to what has always been called "stubbornness" in my family. I like fiercely independent much better! There's more than a wee drop o' Scottish blood in my family's veins. An a that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scots wa hae wi Wallace bled!
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> how are your roads conditions different than ours dave?
> 
> sam


More crowded, twistier, narrower and much faster. Very few people ride cruisers either, mostly we go for small, light, nimble and fast bikes. His licence wouldn't last long here, far too dangerous to other road users, those sorts of antics are irresponsible and show a complete disregard for the safety of others. A dog may be clever, but that's only by dog standards, they cannot read or understand road conditions and they don't think like humans either, they are unpredictable passengers. I don't care what happens to the dog, or the idiot on the bike, but that kind of stupidity could very easily cause mayhem for others.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> true Scots are fiercely independent- the battle of Culodden[query sp.] is a live issue for many. Also Scotland has the North Sea Oil, and many other resources- if only now the fierce spirit of her people. Hope I am not treading on too many toes. Her Majesty is much revered, by many.


Hmm...think that explains something in me as well! And the red hair, perhaps? 

I had an Irish setter named Sir Lancelot when I was a kid. He was quite the regal fellow.



myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I would love to be able to come sit and visit with you one day, I have a feeling you have some very interesting tales to tell of the adventures of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> all visitors welcomed! Provided they accept housekeeping is not my forte! Come and bring your knitting!
Click to expand...

Ditto that! And as I always tell my best friend (who always apologizes "for the mess" even if her house looks fine), I visit to see YOU, not your house. NZ is one place I would love to see, and great company would make it all the better. Someday, perhaps? Who knows?

Oops, I've got the nachos in the oven and he's watching NASCAR now (the 500 was earlier, and even as "not a fan," I did think the end was exciting). The projects are coming along, too, which makes me happy, and I'm still marveling at the notion that tomorrow is Monday and I do not have to work! :mrgreen:


----------



## Joe P

for the fallen children of our armed forces to remember: We remember every Memorial Day but you remember every day. That is not easy for the families of the fallen. We admire you and send you our love and support. 

joe p


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> true Scots are fiercely independent- the battle of Culodden[query sp.] is a live issue for many. Also Scotland has the North Sea Oil, and many other resources- if only now the fierce spirit of her people. Hope I am not treading on too many toes. Her Majesty is much revered, by many.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...think that explains something in me as well! And the red hair, perhaps?
> 
> I had an Irish setter named Sir Lancelot when I was a kid. He was quite the regal fellow.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I would love to be able to come sit and visit with you one day, I have a feeling you have some very interesting tales to tell of the adventures of your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all visitors welcomed! Provided they accept housekeeping is not my forte! Come and bring your knitting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto that! And as I always tell my best friend (who always apologizes "for the mess" even if her house looks fine), I visit to see YOU, not your house. NZ is one place I would love to see, and great company would make it all the better. Someday, perhaps? Who knows?
> 
> Oops, I've got the nachos in the oven and he's watching NASCAR now (the 500 was earlier, and even as "not a fan," I did think the end was exciting). The projects are coming along, too, which makes me happy, and I'm still marveling at the notion that tomorrow is Monday and I do not have to work! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I hope he was an intelligent fellow- Sir Lancelot! Irish Setters here can be a bit ditsy - too small a gene pool- as may be part of the explanation of the problems I am having with my Ringo, as he comes in to adulthood. 
We have a holiday weekend next weekend- Queen's Birthday weekend- so called in honour of her Coronation one would have thought from the date, but of course like all of us she has birthdays every year, but she is one of very few who will ever be crowned, with the sort of pomp and pageantry that Westminster specializes in.

I hope someone one day from KP may be able to take up my open invitation to come and have a chat, and knit or crochet a bit as one relaxes! I think there is greater probability of that than my managing to negotiate around the States. Only thing is I feel a very ordinary mortal- just have a knack of being caught in the action, or arrive on the scene just after the action!
I suspect I write more readily than I talk. 
How is the vest progressing? Are you growing any more gourds?
Managed to burn my swedes the other day- they do have a high sugar content! Still sorting out the pot... 
Do enjoy your day 'off'...

Genuinely fiery red hair is a very Scottish characteristic- quite often shows up here amongst Maori children with a Scottish ancestor.


----------



## wannabear

Maddie's hair is pretty fiery. Alex too, but he isn't allowed to have hair these days.


----------



## Dori Sage

Working this weekend - just emptied 10 boxes. I made lots of progress. Now I'm pooped. Went to the farmers market this morning and purchased red and gold beets. When I got home I roasted them. Now I'll attempt to peel them and have them for dinner.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dori Sage said:


> Working this weekend - just emptied 10 boxes. I made lots of progress. Now I'm pooped. Went to the farmers market this morning and purchased red and gold beets. When I got home I roasted them. Now I'll attempt to peel them and have them for dinner.


Sounds delicious!! guess I dont have to remind you to enjoy them!!!


----------



## siouxann

Poledra65 said:



> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I would love to be able to come sit and visit with you one day, I have a feeling you have some very interesting tales to tell of the adventures of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> all visitors welcomed! Provided they accept housekeeping is not my forte! Come and bring your knitting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I could afford the plain ticket and get a baby sitter for the hubby, lol...(I have banned him from using the stove as he burns things) I'd be on the next flight.
> I thought we'd all already discussed the whole housekeeping thing, that's just something we do to fill in time between projects. lol The trick is to have enough projects that we don't have time to fill with housekeeping.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> I hope he was an intelligent fellow- Sir Lancelot! Irish Setters here can be a bit ditsy - too small a gene pool- as may be part of the explanation of the problems I am having with my Ringo, as he comes in to adulthood.
> 
> I suspect I write more readily than I talk.
> How is the vest progressing? Are you growing any more gourds?
> Managed to burn my swedes the other day- they do have a high sugar content! Still sorting out the pot...
> Do enjoy your day 'off'...
> 
> Genuinely fiery red hair is a very Scottish characteristic- quite often shows up here amongst Maori children with a Scottish ancestor.


He was, actually, quite smart! I hadn't thought of him in a long time until you mentioned the name, though. 

I know I write more readily than I talk. In fact, in person I am generally very shy until I get to know a person, but in this case, I think I would do just fine in a conversation with someone here. The vest is nearly finished--all I have is a bit more of the second front and then sew the shoulders before doing the edging. The gourds have not sprouted, but I am hopeful.

I ate too much at supper. Now I feel like a slug! Heh. But I'm plugging on and we'll see what turns out and what doesn't. The crocheted project (shirt or dress, we shall see) is also coming along, as I've been going back and forth from one to the other. I do love a nice quiet day at home!

Dori Sage, I love beets--I hope yours turned out delicious.


----------



## Poledra65

Dori Sage said:


> Working this weekend - just emptied 10 boxes. I made lots of progress. Now I'm pooped. Went to the farmers market this morning and purchased red and gold beets. When I got home I roasted them. Now I'll attempt to peel them and have them for dinner.


Sounds like you need a nice glass of wine, you've gotten a lot done. I'm packing, you're unpacking. lol

I love beets, never thought of roasting them, thank you for the idea, I'm going to try that next weekend.


----------



## dandylion

I felt the same way Dave, and was hesitant to post it. It's obvious that he loves the dog, but his training methods and lack of protective gear for his friend leave a lot to be desired. 
That said, it was still riveting and "quirky fun" as you said, dandy/sue



FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=xdj67XknFrM#t=5
> 
> This just had to be posted here for Dave and any other cycle lovers. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was quirky fun, but hideously dangerous, not something you'd want anyone to try on busy streets. Of course, road conditions are very different where I live.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

My DD filled out 3 applications today. The questions she answered were excellent. Now I pray that she will get a job quickly! 

He asshole (sorry) ex-BF is already dating another girl! She actually took it well. Said it showed that he was a liar and a scumbag. All I have to say is that she is better off and that he is not good enough for her. Now she can move on and meet her Prince Charming. And someone who will treat her in the manner that she deserves.

Knitting on the afghan, and it is taking a long time. I home I get it finished in time. I want to work on other things, but will try to get a good start on this before I venture off. Basically a good day.


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> My DD filled out 3 applications today. The questions she answered were excellent. Now I pray that she will get a job quickly!
> 
> He asshole (sorry) ex-BF is already dating another girl! She actually took it well. Said it showed that he was a liar and a scumbag. All I have to say is that she is better off and that he is not good enough for her. Now she can move on and meet her Prince Charming. And someone who will treat her in the manner that she deserves.
> 
> Knitting on the afghan, and it is taking a long time. I home I get it finished in time. I want to work on other things, but will try to get a good start on this before I venture off. Basically a good day.


I know many prayers are being sent out for your daughter. The job that is right for her and the one that she is right for will come along.


----------



## margewhaples

Good evening all: Spent the whole day resting, didn't go to
Kingdom Hall, as I was feeling punk. Went to docs and retrieved needed Rx. and then to drug store to fill it but after taking it did not feel very much better so added some 
Tylenol to the mix and some hours later I am feeling better and was able to eat something, which solved some of the blood sugar problems.
Myfanwy: Hobo is fine, he still must go out every 1-2 hours,
Loves Potato chips and doritos and can be persistent to get what he wants. My Shelties were largely shown for confirmation; however my original sheltie was purchased as a pet. I fell in love with her and could not resist breeding. Began showing from the puppy class and later into
regular classes. Misty, my original, was trained in obedience as she became rather afraid when confronted with motors and sirens and would run all the way home, no matter where we were. Later breedings I specialized in confirmation. My third breeding had 3 dogs with confirmation potential and eventually 2 champions.
Florinda had most of her points when she was 6 mo. old at which time she was co-owned and shown in the eastern and \
northern us by a handler,Judge. I wasn't able to get puppies from her after that trip. She sustained heart worm and the puppies coming after treatment were stillborn.
I came home each night after working in the ER and then
for the next hour or so we went running all the dogs and 
I. We would run for a mile square over city streets. Shelties are amazingly obedient and tend easily to group together and return on signal-hand or word. The mother, Misty really trained the puppies herself and so on down the line. At 3:00pm every evening she and all the other pups would herd on a very specific route around my very lg. yard.
She would not allow them to deviate or take short cuts. It 
was for this reason that every week end we would go to either San Luis rey Downs in SanDiego or to refugio Beach and all the dogs could be set free to run. I'm not sure that would be possible now given the population of those 
areas, but at that time it was very rural. Shelties are ideal pets for family, children and others as well. They bond very well. Setters are beautiful animals but do leave somehthing to be disired in the intelligence area, at least from my experience.
Thanks to all for the encouragement re: fibromyalgia as only someone who suffers from it can truly understand how much it disrupts your life.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi Marge, glad to hear that you got a bit of relief. Sounds like the Shelties played a large part of your life!! You should consider giving some obedience lessons/tips to other Sheltie owners. Perhaps you could charge a small fee too and earn a bit of money doing what you love to do -- handling and being around the beloved dogs.


----------



## Ezenby

thanks...finally have a few moments to check in at the TP. I really like Ott.



wannabear said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave..enjoyed the Eurovision videos tonight. Fancy footwork by the Malta group. Valentina Monetta....liked. Yes, the chickens are ready for the oven...toasted. So far Ott Lysland is the best Ive watch. Wish they had subtitles for the words. He presents his feelings but I dont know the language. Hey!!! We are seeing F1 Barcelona right now on our SPEED channel. Was this the race won by Maldanado? Seems like the odds were very high and two bets were for 10K. Woooaah..what a payoff.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the English version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the video of last night's performance, and it's very different!
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

My family roots are in Scotland, somewhere I have a book that contains family history back to Scotland, it's in with my Dad's things I'll have to try to find it, there is a picture of the family crest and our tartan. My Dad and brother were both buried with their plaid ties, something my Dad had insisted on.


----------



## Ezenby

Oh ...lovely. With your permission I would love to use the pond picture as inspiration for a painting. Please and thanks



NanaCaren said:


> This is the moon rise from last night, just thought it would be different.
> 
> The fog on the pond this morning.


----------



## dandylion

pammie1234 said:


> My DD filled out 3 applications today. The questions she answered were excellent. Now I pray that she will get a job quickly!
> 
> He asshole (sorry) ex-BF is already dating another girl! She actually took it well. Said it showed that he was a liar and a scumbag. All I have to say is that she is better off and that he is not good enough for her. Now she can move on and meet her Prince Charming. And someone who will treat her in the manner that she deserves.
> 
> Knitting on the afghan, and it is taking a long time. I home I get it finished in time. I want to work on other things, but will try to get a good start on this before I venture off. Basically a good day.


 :thumbup: For DD. Good attitude about the jerk, and I hope she gets the best job of the three. dandy/sue


----------



## Dori Sage

Poledra65 said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working this weekend - just emptied 10 boxes. I made lots of progress. Now I'm pooped. Went to the farmers market this morning and purchased red and gold beets. When I got home I roasted them. Now I'll attempt to peel them and have them for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need a nice glass of wine, you've gotten a lot done. I'm packing, you're unpacking. lol
> 
> I love beets, never thought of roasting them, thank you for the idea, I'm going to try that next weekend.
Click to expand...

The beets were wonderful. They were big and I wrapped them in aluminum foil and roasted for a little less than an hour and let them cool. The peels just rubbed off. The beets still had their tops when I purchased them and I did something I had never done before. I used them like spinach or kale. Washed them, got rid of the big rib, tore them apart and after I had sauteed a bit of onion, garlic and a tomato, some bacon bits and then put some of the tops in the pan and wilted them like kale. They were also really good. But of course how could anything be bad with bacon. Also had an ear of corn cooked in the microwave. And chocolate ice cream for dessert.

And Poledra65, now that I know better, I would come and help you so that you don't make the same mistake I did. I would cull my junk before I moved.


----------



## pammie1234

I know many prayers are being sent out for your daughter. The job that is right for her and the one that she is right for will come along. [/quote]

Thank you so much. I just know that she will get something that will be better than where she is now. I really appreciate the prayers.


----------



## pammie1234

:thumbup: For DD. Good attitude about the jerk, and I hope she gets the best job of the three. dandy/sue[/quote]

Thank you. She is a very special young woman. I really appreciate your support, and I'm sure my DD does also.


----------



## Poledra65

Dori Sage said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working this weekend - just emptied 10 boxes. I made lots of progress. Now I'm pooped. Went to the farmers market this morning and purchased red and gold beets. When I got home I roasted them. Now I'll attempt to peel them and have them for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need a nice glass of wine, you've gotten a lot done. I'm packing, you're unpacking. lol
> 
> I love beets, never thought of roasting them, thank you for the idea, I'm going to try that next weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The beets were wonderful. They were big and I wrapped them in aluminum foil and roasted for a little less than an hour and let them cool. The peels just rubbed off. The beets still had their tops when I purchased them and I did something I had never done before. I used them like spinach or kale. Washed them, got rid of the big rib, tore them apart and after I had sauteed a bit of onion, garlic and a tomato, some bacon bits and then put some of the tops in the pan and wilted them like kale. They were also really good. But of course how could anything be bad with bacon. Also had an ear of corn cooked in the microwave. And chocolate ice cream for dessert.
> 
> And Poledra65, now that I know better, I would come and help you so that you don't make the same mistake I did. I would cull my junk before I moved.
Click to expand...

Ooh, sounds wonderful, I'll be right over. lol... Well, I guess it'd be several hours, bummer. :roll: 
But thank you for the inspiration for dinner one night soon, I'm going to try it all.
I've been getting rid of a bunch of stuff, I'm not taking anything I haven't used in the last year. 
Oh, except yarn and fabric and stuff...


----------



## Poledra65

Pammie, things are looking up for her. I think it's all roses from here, she got rid of the weed, that was the main thing, may he be treated by his new girl the way he treated your daughter.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm off to sleep, need a halfway early night. See you all tomorrow. 
Have a wonderful Memorial Day everyone.


----------



## Ezenby

Dont know about your out door flying bitters ...but here in Oregon this year the mosquitoes are awful. Neighbor has a pond and they are coming over here in clouds. Made up this spray. Works for me. 
3 1/2 oz witch hazel
1/2 teaspoon lemongrass oil
1/2 teaspoon eucalyptus oil
1.2 teaspoon citronella oil
Use small spray bottle 4 oz will do
Shake before each use


----------



## carol's gifts

NanaCaren said:


> This is the moon rise from last night, just thought it would be different.
> 
> The fog on the pond this morning.


  :lol: :wink: I love it!!! Icould get lost on that pond for sure!!! Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## carol's gifts

NanaCaren said:


> What are you eating mum?
> 
> The things us mothers put up with.


 :XD: Soooo Cute!!!


----------



## dandylion

Good night dear friends. I'm remembering the sacrifices of our veterans, our present service people and their families, and praying for them all.


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra65 said:


> Pammie, things are looking up for her. I think it's all roses from here, she got rid of the weed, that was the main thing, may he be treated by his new girl the way he treated your daughter.


I agree! Thank you so much!


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> My family roots are in Scotland, somewhere I have a book that contains family history back to Scotland, it's in with my Dad's things I'll have to try to find it, there is a picture of the family crest and our tartan. My Dad and brother were both buried with their plaid ties, something my Dad had insisted on.


I have hopes of making my grandson a kilt, it will be a Farquarson[?sp] myself I love my Dad's Douglas tartan.
Peter, the SIL wants his son to have the Farquarson, because that is his connection to Scotland. When the DD and SIL married, DD walked in to the playing of a lone piper.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> My living room is full of teenage girls, everyone of them is is on a iPad, iPhone, iPod texting each other. No talking just a lot of laughter. How did they ever survive before.


Soon being deaf won't be any hinderence to communication!


----------



## FireballDave

Dori Sage said:


> Working this weekend - just emptied 10 boxes. I made lots of progress. Now I'm pooped. Went to the farmers market this morning and purchased red and gold beets. When I got home I roasted them. Now I'll attempt to peel them and have them for dinner.


Glad you're making progress, the thught of all the upheaval is what stops me contemplating moving.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> I felt the same way Dave, and was hesitant to post it. It's obvious that he loves the dog, but his training methods and lack of protective gear for his friend leave a lot to be desired.
> That said, it was still riveting and "quirky fun" as you said, dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=xdj67XknFrM#t=5
> 
> This just had to be posted here for Dave and any other cycle lovers. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was quirky fun, but hideously dangerous, not something you'd want anyone to try on busy streets. Of course, road conditions are very different where I live.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think the boys, more than I, were shocked and horrified by his crass stupidity and the irresponsibilty of the broadcaster for not condemning his actions. I was really pleased to see the hostile reaction it provoked, obviously they've been paying attention in road safety classes.

I'm rather glad you posted it, watching the boy's faces gives me hope for their survival.

Dave


----------



## darowil

wannabear said:


> It isn't cold at all in my area. Went to 90 yesterday, and my air conditioner is on the fritz. Waiting for a motor to come in the mail.
> 
> In winter, I don't much call it cold till it goes below freezing. There have been winters that I never put on a coat. I'd be delighted to live somewhere that has snow on occasion.
> 
> That 13 degrees Celsius that was mentioned works out to 55 Farenheit. That's a nice day for winter.


And a cold winter day for us here in Adelaide. Didn't quite make it to 13 Thursday and it was cold (was our coldest May day for about 25 years)- after all winter is still a few days away. But don't often get much colder than that. Melbourne i think get colder and Tasmania definately does they are so far south of the mainland. But like the US we have a huge range of weather.


----------



## DorisT

dandylion said:


> Good night dear friends. I'm remembering the sacrifices of our veterans, our present service people and their families, and praying for them all.


Thanks for that, Sue. John and I have lots of relatives who served in the Armed Forces. Luckily, they all returned safely. John is also a Vet with 37 years of service in the Navy.

Be sure to watch the Memorial Day Concert on the Mall in Washington, DC, tonight, 8PM Eastern time.


----------



## wannabear

My son is in Afghanistan. Those of you with prayer lists, please put him in there. I'd like him to come back safely and with an attitude adjustment.


----------



## NanaCaren

Ezenby said:


> Oh ...lovely. With your permission I would love to use the pond picture as inspiration for a painting. Please and thanks
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the moon rise from last night, just thought it would be different.
> 
> The fog on the pond this morning.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the complement. Yes you may.


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the moon rise from last night, just thought it would be different.
> 
> The fog on the pond this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :wink: I love it!!! Icould get lost on that pond for sure!!! Thanks again for sharing.
Click to expand...

When the teens were younger they swam in the pond more than the pool. Now it"s hard to get them to go near it unless they're fishing.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My living room is full of teenage girls, everyone of them is is on a iPad, iPhone, iPod texting each other. No talking just a lot of laughter. How did they ever survive before.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon being deaf won't be any hinderence to communication!
Click to expand...

Being deaf wouldn't make any difference to them.


----------



## darowil

MrsB said:


> Top-O-the-Mornin' to all. This week has been quite challenging and I am looking forward to reading all day and spending tomorrow at a Beauty Pageant for my dau's friend. That should be interesting. The wind was kicking it yesterday and we lost power, briefly. This morning, the sun has decided to peek through and hopefully, the day will be nice to my roses and tulips. An interesting bird flew into my backyard this morning. The Northern Flicker is a woodpecker of unusual coloring and it apparently loves suet.
> 
> Northern Flickers are large, brown woodpeckers with a gentle expression and handsome black-scalloped plumage. On walks, dont be surprised if you scare one up from the ground. Its not where youd expect to find a woodpecker, but flickers eat mainly ants and beetles, digging for them with their unusual, slightly curved bill. When they fly youll see a flash of color in the wings  yellow if youre in the East, red if youre in the West  and a bright white flash on the rump.


What a beutiful bird. Is it your photo (I'm so far behind you have probably already been asked this! and so I kindly give you permission to ignore it!).


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> dave - those russian grandmas really know how to knock out a beat.
> 
> sam
> 
> They were the only ones my husband thought worth watching. Indeed he dressed as one as one for our Eurovision party Saturday night. Our broadcast was delayed (with the 1st semi on Friday evening, 2nd semi Saturday evening and the final Sunday night. Between Dav e and the party I decided to watch it and kept away from anyhting that was likely to tell me the results- hence no TP Sunday. I said something to my DH on SUnday morning about it with my next statement going to be I'm going to watch it tonight so I am avoiding finding out who won. Before I had the chance to say so my DH told me the Russian Grannies came second!
> The station broadcasting Eurovision did an unofficail poll here (though I heard it was only the Eastern States who got the chance to vote) and first and second were the same as for the official one, but third went to Ireland. I liked the grannies and also Sebia- and two out of three ain't bad. Also like Ireland and Iceland. I also enjoyed Engelbert and the rest which I can no way spell, but I was definitely in a minority there. I was surprised by how many of then I did like, I had expected it to be maninly noise. Wonderful effects etc and Azerbaijan looks grest- wonder if they get an increase in tourists in the next 12 months?
> Dave loved your description of Greece I think nearly wearing a dress. A few of them actually nearly wore their dresses.


----------



## Marianne818

wannabear said:


> My son is in Afghanistan. Those of you with prayer lists, please put him in there. I'd like him to come back safely and with an attitude adjustment.


 could you please PM his first name... I'd love to have him on our prayer list.. they do prefer first names or nick-names to make the prayers more personal. Of course we include all the military and their families daily.


----------



## darowil

Knitwitch51 said:


> Music Notes! I Love It, LOVE it!! LOVE IT !!!! I've been looking for something to give to my barbershop singer friends and this is perfect!!!! With Canada Day coming up, I'll use red and white with black note and with Fourth of July for my American friends it will be ... what else: red, white and blue with a black note. I feel many songs coming on and I'm happy, happy, happy. Thank you SO MUCH. (bet you have no idea that I'm excited) lol


I turned the egg cosy into a beanie to wear to the Eurovision party. No change to the note, it is just as Dave did it.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Can you believe my DH doesn't like potato salad either?


I don't like anything with cold potato in it (although is yours warm?). Even warmed up potatoes have a taste I don't like, but not as bad as cold. As potato salad here at least is cold I don't like it. After looking at these recipes I wish I did like it, sounds much more interesting than potao salad here often is.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ...lovely. With your permission I would love to use the pond picture as inspiration for a painting. Please and thanks
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the moon rise from last night, just thought it would be different.
> 
> The fog on the pond this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the complement. Yes you may.
Click to expand...

and when you are ready to share, I at least, would love to see a post of your painting!


----------



## wannabear

darowil said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe my DH doesn't like potato salad either?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like anything with cold potato in it (although is yours warm?). Even warmed up potatoes have a taste I don't like, but not as bad as cold. As potato salad here at least is cold I don't like it. After looking at these recipes I wish I did like it, sounds much more interesting than potao salad here often is.
Click to expand...

Potato salad is a staple here, to go along with the fried chicken we eat so much of. I don't like it cold either, but if I put my serving in the microwave just long enough to get it back to room temperature it's still good.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> What are you eating mum?
> 
> The things us mothers put up with.


What else are Mums for? How gorgeous. If only piglets stayed piglets I would love one as a pet- but they grow just a tad large.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Knitwitch51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Music Notes! I Love It, LOVE it!! LOVE IT !!!! I've been looking for something to give to my barbershop singer friends and this is perfect!!!! With Canada Day coming up, I'll use red and white with black note and with Fourth of July for my American friends it will be ... what else: red, white and blue with a black note. I feel many songs coming on and I'm happy, happy, happy. Thank you SO MUCH. (bet you have no idea that I'm excited) lol
> 
> 
> 
> I turned the egg cosy into a beanie to wear to the Eurovision party. No change to the note, it is just as Dave did it.
Click to expand...

love it! I think I am going to borrow the idea, but on a black background for the music conscious DH!


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I would love to be able to come sit and visit with you one day, I have a feeling you have some very interesting tales to tell of the adventures of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> all visitors welcomed! Provided they accept housekeeping is not my forte! Come and bring your knitting!
Click to expand...

In that case it would probably be hard to pick my place from yours. No housework but knitting- whats more important?


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> [
> I suspect I write more readily than I talk.


Thats alright we can sit next to each other and text each other!


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Knitwitch51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Music Notes! I Love It, LOVE it!! LOVE IT !!!! I've been looking for something to give to my barbershop singer friends and this is perfect!!!! With Canada Day coming up, I'll use red and white with black note and with Fourth of July for my American friends it will be ... what else: red, white and blue with a black note. I feel many songs coming on and I'm happy, happy, happy. Thank you SO MUCH. (bet you have no idea that I'm excited) lol
> 
> 
> 
> I turned the egg cosy into a beanie to wear to the Eurovision party. No change to the note, it is just as Dave did it.
Click to expand...

That turned out really well, it's great to see my motifs put to good use. I extended the napkin ring with reapeats of the microphone to make a cake band, though I say it myself, I was really pleased it matched the winner's trophy so closely, I only saw it briefly on a news report before I made it.

I'm glad you enjoyed yourself, Eurovision parties are such fun, it's interesting how varied people's tastes are, I'm a sucker for big emotional ballads, probably because they're such a contrast to my own personality.

Eurovision can transform a country'a tourist industry, all those 'postcards' between the songs allow them to show the best aspects of their landscape and culture to the world; after last week, it's a hot tourist destination.

Stockholm next year, Sweden's fun!

Dave


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knitwitch51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Music Notes! I Love It, LOVE it!! LOVE IT !!!! I've been looking for something to give to my barbershop singer friends and this is perfect!!!! With Canada Day coming up, I'll use red and white with black note and with Fourth of July for my American friends it will be ... what else: red, white and blue with a black note. I feel many songs coming on and I'm happy, happy, happy. Thank you SO MUCH. (bet you have no idea that I'm excited) lol
> 
> 
> 
> I turned the egg cosy into a beanie to wear to the Eurovision party. No change to the note, it is just as Dave did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love it! I think I am going to borrow the idea, but on a black background for the music conscious DH!
Click to expand...

My colours (like Daves) are the colours of their flag.
You knit a hat based on my hat based on Daves egg cosy and I wear the cowl based on yours. Wondeful how ideas bounce off each other isn't it?


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you eating mum?
> 
> The things us mothers put up with.
> 
> 
> 
> What else are Mums for? How corgeous. If only piglets stayed piglets I would love one as a pet- but they grow just a tad large.
Click to expand...

There are tea cup pigs they are very tiny. Don't even get as big as pot belly pigs.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I would love to be able to come sit and visit with you one day, I have a feeling you have some very interesting tales to tell of the adventures of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> all visitors welcomed! Provided they accept housekeeping is not my forte! Come and bring your knitting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case it would probably be hard to pick my place from yours. No housework but knitting- whats more important?
Click to expand...

the knitting is what wins out almost all the time, but the DH does like the front room to be ready for visitors- rather than very obviously being the room I prefer to work in- for warmth mainly- especially in our winter months!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I suspect I write more readily than I talk.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats alright we can sit next to each other and text each other!
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knitwitch51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Music Notes! I Love It, LOVE it!! LOVE IT !!!! I've been looking for something to give to my barbershop singer friends and this is perfect!!!! With Canada Day coming up, I'll use red and white with black note and with Fourth of July for my American friends it will be ... what else: red, white and blue with a black note. I feel many songs coming on and I'm happy, happy, happy. Thank you SO MUCH. (bet you have no idea that I'm excited) lol
> 
> 
> 
> I turned the egg cosy into a beanie to wear to the Eurovision party. No change to the note, it is just as Dave did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love it! I think I am going to borrow the idea, but on a black background for the music conscious DH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My colours (like Daves) are the colours of their flag.
> You knit a hat based on my hat based on Daves egg cosy and I wear the cowl based on yours. Wondeful how ideas bounce off each other isn't it?
Click to expand...

I am finding KP and especially the TP a tremendous stimulus to the creative ideas!


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> I extended the napkin ring with reapeats of the microphone to make a cake band, though I say it myself, I was really pleased it matched the winner's trophy so closely, I only saw it briefly on a news report before I made it.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed yourself, Eurovision parties are such fun, it's interesting how varied people's tastes are, I'm a sucker for big emotional ballads, probably because they're such a contrast to my own personality.
> 
> Eurovision can transform a country'a tourist industry, all those 'postcards' between the songs allow them to show the best aspects of their landscape and culture to the world; after last week, it's a hot tourist destination.
> 
> Stockholm next year, Sweden's fun!
> 
> Dave


Using the napkins for cake bands is a great idea. Now I need to make a cake to put a cake band round. I have just cooked some small cakes- and no Sam I am not posting the recipe! This is for the simple fact that the little chocolate covered fruity things are only availabe in South Australia- and have been for around 100 years I think. Did hear that they are going to start selling them interstate but need to change the name because they can't pronounce Fruchocs. Was in a petrol station the other day and a lady there got very excited- she had heard about Fruchocs but couldn't get them in Melbourne. And I cant think of what else would work.
Eurosision + Sweden = Abba. Don't know if these are the only other winners from Sweden- I think I have heard of others but they are all I can think of. Our Australian broadcast wondered whether they would be dragged out of retirement. 
My main memory of Sweden is getting my first European sunburn in 1978. Which stuck in my memory because we think of Sweden as being cold.


----------



## FireballDave

Seriously high UV levels in Northern latitudes during May, June and July and very long days, over three weeks to the Summer Solstice and even as far South as London, Sunrise to-day was at 4:52a.m., Sunset is 9:03p.m., parts of Sweden get midnight sun, factor 3,000 for those with fair skins! 

Dave


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you eating mum?
> 
> The things us mothers put up with.
> 
> 
> 
> What else are Mums for? How corgeous. If only piglets stayed piglets I would love one as a pet- but they grow just a tad large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tea cup pigs they are very tiny. Don't even get as big as pot belly pigs.
Click to expand...

Googled them- they do look cute but at 700GBP I think they are slightly out of my price range! And I am left wondering just what impact being breed so small might have on them. The few articles I read seemed to take one or the other view and no other view was valid. Stick to a rabbit I think if I ever decide to get a pet (except that they love to chew electric cords). Rabbit sat my daughters once and she (the rabbit, not the daughter) chewed through the cord for the phone charger. Fortunately it is one of two phones so they just have to share a charger now. Reminds me that htis one up here needs charging! Need to swap it with the downstairs one.


----------



## Sorlenna

wannabear said:


> Potato salad is a staple here, to go along with the fried chicken we eat so much of. I don't like it cold either, but if I put my serving in the microwave just long enough to get it back to room temperature it's still good.


Good morning, all. I'm making potato salad today (got a new jar of dill pickles!), and I don't like it cold either; room temp goes for my salad veggies as well. My teeth have always been cold sensitive, and that may have something to do with it.

The air has a bit of chill this morning. We got a cold front according to the weather guy (some places up north could have been below freezing last night), but I expect it will warm again soon.

I finished up the knitting last night on the vest, and now I need to sew the shoulder seams and weave in the ends, find buttons and see what's what. One thing I thought I had finished didn't fit, so that may need some adjustments (life sometimes seems to be a series of minor adjustments). The crocheted top is ready to put together, and I've decided I'll just use the remaining yarn to start a skirt--it can always be a peplum if I run out before it's long enough to be a dress. :mrgreen:

And I have started on another thing, too...guess I really am an addict. Ha ha.

Of course, the real purpose of the day here is to remember those who gave their lives in service to their country, and that is a sobering thing. So those people are on my mind today as well. Blessings to all!


----------



## Tessadele

Hello All, I've at last found time to catch up & type my comments. What did I do before I retired that allowed me to have so much spare time I don't seem to have now?
I {we} watched the song contest & I have to say the winner would have been Estonia if I"d had my way. Thought he was a lovely young man, too, could have fancied him a few, well lot of, years ago. That didn't influence my choice though, that was based entirely on the music!
Estonia has a brilliant musical tradition, we went to the musical festival there just a few weeks before the Soviet Union fell apart, a really joyful occasion in a country that was unbelievably poor by European standards. I'd like to go back & see it now.
We met our Estonian friends thru my DH hearing on his radio a call from someone in Estonia asking if anyone in England could offer hospitality to a couple who were coming over & wanted to visit London. My husband offered to put them up & take them to London. although he thought they would get an offer from someone nearer; they came to us which was just as well as the money they were allowed to bring out of the country wasn't enough to cover their rail fare, let alone food & a bed. We had a great time with them, & they invited us back. They particularly wanted us to go to the music festival so we went then. We went to the top of a TV tower to meet the man who had put out the call for help for them. bit of a shock shortly after we arrived home to see that tower surrounded by Russian tanks!! 

Tessa


----------



## budasha

Grandma Gail said:


> Nowadays it seems to take more time in the lab for the paperwork than for the bloodtest. And around here people know each other, so some of the questions and cards are just ridiculous when they have to be asked or shown every time. At 77, if I did not have black lung four months ago would I now?


I agree that some of the required Medicare questions are a bit much. My sister was asked if she was being abused six different ways. She finally said the only abuse she experiences is watching the Minnesota Vikings lose on Sunday afternoons. LOL

:thumbup: mjs--know how you feel. I go thru the same with office that will call to talk with Fred, when i tell them he has chronic dementia they say, we hav eto talk to him to get his permission-privcacy act-- Sometimes I'm tempted to put him on the phone and take up 15-30 minutes of their time trying to explain to himwhy they called and understanding what they have told him. No longer 'Being his wife" fits the bill-it gets so frustrating sometimes. I got a laugh about the 4months ago statement!!! :XD:[/quote]

I've made sure my son has a written statement allowing any and all medical vendors to share information with him in case anything happens. It makes things much easier.[/quote]

Grandma Gail - what kind of paperwork do you have to complete. We only have to provide our health card and our requisition for the blood test and it's done. That's why I can't understand why it takes so long for them to do the test here. It should take no more than 5 minutes.


----------



## budasha

Joe P - thanks for your mother's potato salad recipe. It sounds so good.


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> Hello All, I've at last found time to catch up & type my comments. What did I do before I retired that allowed me to have so much spare time I don't seem to have now?
> I {we} watched the song contest & I have to say the winner would have been Estonia if I"d had my way. Thought he was a lovely young man, too, could have fancied him a few, well lot of, years ago. That didn't influence my choice though, that was based entirely on the music!
> Estonia has a brilliant musical tradition, we went to the musical festival there just a few weeks before the Soviet Union fell apart, a really joyful occasion in a country that was unbelievably poor by European standards. I'd like to go back & see it now.
> We met our Estonian friends thru my DH hearing on his radio a call from someone in Estonia asking if anyone in England could offer hospitality to a couple who were coming over & wanted to visit London. My husband offered to put them up & take them to London. although he thought they would get an offer from someone nearer; they came to us which was just as well as the money they were allowed to bring out of the country wasn't enough to cover their rail fare, let alone food & a bed. We had a great time with them, & they invited us back. They particularly wanted us to go to the music festival so we went then. We went to the top of a TV tower to meet the man who had put out the call for help for them. bit of a shock shortly after we arrived home to see that tower surrounded by Russian tanks!!
> 
> Tessa


It has changed a lot since the Soviet Union imploded, I'm involved in an international arts exchange program between universities in the UK and Estonia. The city centre is a World Heritage Site and is preserved as a perfect example of _Hansa_ architecture. The restaurant at the top of the TV Tower serves some of the best Russian food in Tallinn and the tower itself has been preserved, complete with telescopes that take kopec coins!

Tallinn is lovely at this time of year, Baltic Summers are fantastic.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Seriously high UV levels in Northern latitudes during May, June and July and very long days, over three weeks to the Summer Solstice and even as far South as London, Sunrise to-day was at 4:52a.m., Sunset is 9:03p.m., parts of Sweden get midnight sun, factor 3,000 for those with fair skins!
> 
> Dave


I will definitely be putting that on today, it is already 84F.


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> This is the moon rise from last night, just thought it would be different.
> 
> The fog on the pond this morning.


Lovely pictures - also the one of mum. Cute.


----------



## budasha

myfanwy said:


> while I am doing the family portraits


What lovely photos.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you eating mum?
> 
> The things us mothers put up with.
> 
> 
> 
> What else are Mums for? How corgeous. If only piglets stayed piglets I would love one as a pet- but they grow just a tad large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tea cup pigs they are very tiny. Don't even get as big as pot belly pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Googled them- they do look cute but at 700GBP I think they are slightly out of my price range! And I am left wondering just what impact being breed so small might have on them. The few articles I read seemed to take one or the other view and no other view was valid. Stick to a rabbit I think if I ever decide to get a pet (except that they love to chew electric cords). Rabbit sat my daughters once and she (the rabbit, not the daughter) chewed through the cord for the phone charger. Fortunately it is one of two phones so they just have to share a charger now. Reminds me that htis one up here needs charging! Need to swap it with the downstairs one.
Click to expand...

I don't think I'd like them, too small for me. Chrissy wanted one until she found out she would be the one paying for it.


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the moon rise from last night, just thought it would be different.
> 
> The fog on the pond this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures - also the one of mum. Cute.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## jmai5421

FireballDave said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working this weekend - just emptied 10 boxes. I made lots of progress. Now I'm pooped. Went to the farmers market this morning and purchased red and gold beets. When I got home I roasted them. Now I'll attempt to peel them and have them for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're making progress, the thught of all the upheaval is what stops me contemplating moving.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

We were going to downsize and move to a townhouse when DH retired. When I looked at all the stuff we had accumulated I told DH no. House is paid for and we are staying. I couldn't bear to get rid of my stash.


----------



## Grandma Gail

FireballDave said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working this weekend - just emptied 10 boxes. I made lots of progress. Now I'm pooped. Went to the farmers market this morning and purchased red and gold beets. When I got home I roasted them. Now I'll attempt to peel them and have them for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're making progress, the thught of all the upheaval is what stops me contemplating moving.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I've often said if I never move again, it will be too soon. The thought of packing my bead, fabric, yarn, and other craft items stashes are overwhelming. Then there's the usual household furnishings. Ugh - I'll stay put.


----------



## FireballDave

Grandma Gail said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working this weekend - just emptied 10 boxes. I made lots of progress. Now I'm pooped. Went to the farmers market this morning and purchased red and gold beets. When I got home I roasted them. Now I'll attempt to peel them and have them for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're making progress, the thught of all the upheaval is what stops me contemplating moving.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've often said if I never move again, it will be too soon. The thought of packing my bead, fabric, yarn, and other craft items stashes are overwhelming. Then there's the usual household furnishings. Ugh - I'll stay put.
Click to expand...

It's the loft that worries me, I know what's up there and I really don't want to have to go through it, do I really need another five dinner services? Somebody might need a couple one day, should he ever decide to give up having a valet/butler!

Dave

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Somebody might not be a confirmed bachelor like you, Dave, and if he marries you have the wedding presents already on hand.


----------



## budasha

Ezenby said:


> Dont know about your out door flying bitters ...but here in Oregon this year the mosquitoes are awful. Neighbor has a pond and they are coming over here in clouds. Made up this spray. Works for me.
> 3 1/2 oz witch hazel
> 1/2 teaspoon lemongrass oil
> 1/2 teaspoon eucalyptus oil
> 1.2 teaspoon citronella oil
> Use small spray bottle 4 oz will do
> Shake before each use


Thanks for this. I wonder if it works for spider bites. I was trimming the forsythia bush and I think I was bitten twice - once on my leg and once on my neck. The spot on my neck is red and about an inch or so in diameter. Very itchy too. I'm usually allergic to spider bites. Called the pest control this morning to have the house sprayed for spiders. My DH has a phobia and I'm getting to have one too. I used to be bitten by mosquitos a lot but the last couple of years haven't been too bad. Maybe they don't like my smell anymore.


----------



## Grandma Gail

It's a dark, dreary, and cold day 49F. The fog this a.m. was really depressing - unlike the beautiful effect on the pond that NanaCaren's picture depicted. We've dealt with drought conditions until this last week. Several inches of rain have eased the situation. I'm wondering if my new roof, siding and windows will ever be installed. 
It's a good day to curl up with a needle work project and watch DVD's. Today's choices include Hetty Wainthropp mysteries, Upstairs Downstairs, and The Help. I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working this weekend - just emptied 10 boxes. I made lots of progress. Now I'm pooped. Went to the farmers market this morning and purchased red and gold beets. When I got home I roasted them. Now I'll attempt to peel them and have them for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're making progress, the thught of all the upheaval is what stops me contemplating moving.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've often said if I never move again, it will be too soon. The thought of packing my bead, fabric, yarn, and other craft items stashes are overwhelming. Then there's the usual household furnishings. Ugh - I'll stay put.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the loft that worries me, I know what's up there and I really don't want to have to go through it, do I really need another five dinner services? Somebody might need a couple one day, should he ever decide to give up having a valet/butler!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I had the older children pick out the dinner services they wanted, got rid of ones I haven't used in the last year.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Somebody might not be a confirmed bachelor like you, Dave, and if he marries you have the wedding presents already on hand.


Always a possibility, but I'm not holding my breath, his current schedule has the next six years mapped out with not much room for romancing anything that doesn't have two wheels and runs on petrol!

Maybe I should throw a _Brolly Dolly_ or two in his direction? He seems to get on OK with cothes horses, If only to chat to at cocktail parties.

Dave


----------



## DorisT

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you eating mum?
> 
> The things us mothers put up with.
> 
> 
> 
> What else are Mums for? How gorgeous. If only piglets stayed piglets I would love one as a pet- but they grow just a tad large.
Click to expand...

When I was a kid and we lived in the country, my Mom wanted pigs, but my Dad said NO!! She said she'd put the pen in the corner of our 7 acres, as far away from the house as possible, but he still said NO!! :lol: Caren's piglets and sow are cute, though.


----------



## NanaCaren

Never tell relatives that you don't really care for, to drop by if they are ever in town. They will! Is it Five o'clock yet?


----------



## Joe P

Hi y'all it is about 4:30 p.m. in London now. I am trying to get into time Zones in my brain.

Mother is coming today or I will be picking her up for dinner which you all know what it is and she is looking forward to the good food. 

y'all take it easy today and have a wonderful Monday or Tuesday if that is where it is at today.

joe p


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody might not be a confirmed bachelor like you, Dave, and if he marries you have the wedding presents already on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Always a possibility, but I'm not holding my breath, his current schedule has the next six years mapped out with not much room for romancing anything that doesn't have two wheels and runs on petrol!
> 
> Maybe I should throw a _Brolly Dolly_ or two in his direction? He seems to get on OK with cothes horses, If only to chat to at cocktail parties.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Unless he finds a like minded girl. They are rare but do exist.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you eating mum?
> 
> The things us mothers put up with.
> 
> 
> 
> What else are Mums for? How gorgeous. If only piglets stayed piglets I would love one as a pet- but they grow just a tad large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was a kid and we lived in the country, my Mom wanted pigs, but my Dad said NO!! She said she'd put the pen in the corner of our 7 acres, as far away from the house as possible, but he still said NO!! :lol: Caren's piglets and sow are cute, though.
Click to expand...

There aren't many people that like pigs. My favorite one of ours was Olivia, she was the nicest pig ever.


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> Never tell relatives that you don't really care for, to drop by if they are ever in town. They will! Is it Five o'clock yet?


It's always after five somewhere.


----------



## jmai5421

Grandma Gail said:


> It's a dark, dreary, and cold day 49F. The fog this a.m. was really depressing - unlike the beautiful effect on the pond that NanaCaren's picture depicted. We've dealt with drought conditions until this last week. Several inches of rain have eased the situation. I'm wondering if my new roof, siding and windows will ever be installed.
> It's a good day to curl up with a needle work project and watch DVD's. Today's choices include Hetty Wainthropp mysteries, Upstairs Downstairs, and The Help. I hope everyone has a good day.


We had that weather yesterday. Lots of rain. Cold. I think that we sent it your way. Today it is sunny, few clouds with blue sky. It is 68'F. I ended up knitting all day. I recommend the Help for a DVD. Enjoy your knitting.
Have a good day. My DH and I can't decide whether the bird is a Heron or Egret. I don't think Egrets come this far North and he was not white. I say Heron


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> while I am doing the family portraits
> 
> 
> 
> What lovely photos.
Click to expand...

thank you! the cousins I was travelling with and I were quite delighted with the portraits we found, with various others of the cousins.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Never tell relatives that you don't really care for, to drop by if they are ever in town. They will! Is it Five o'clock yet?


Nearly and I've just about got the house back in order after the weekend. They cleared up very well, but there was still a bit of straightening out to do and a lot of laundry, good job it was a nice warm dry day. I'm a little intrigued by the single golden, size 5, stilletto-heeled shoe under a china cabinet, it definitely isn't one of mine and I don't think it belongs to _The Lad_ or any of the water-polo team.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

Grandma Gail said:


> It's a dark, dreary, and cold day 49F. The fog this a.m. was really depressing - unlike the beautiful effect on the pond that NanaCaren's picture depicted. We've dealt with drought conditions until this last week. Several inches of rain have eased the situation. I'm wondering if my new roof, siding and windows will ever be installed.
> It's a good day to curl up with a needle work project and watch DVD's. Today's choices include Hetty Wainthropp mysteries, Upstairs Downstairs, and The Help. I hope everyone has a good day.


Grandma Gail, just north of you in Thunder Bay, highways and rural roads have been washed away during the night from the amount of rain. Disaster has been declared in the area. My brother and sister in law are find as they are in a high land area. Roads in and out of Thunder Bay are closed due to wash outs. Guess the bulk of the storms missed you, as they missed us too. We are only on the edge of the system. More rain happening today. :thumbdown:
Prayers are needed for those in the authorities to know how to deal with this disaster. Basements are flooded. The water/sewage plant pumps are damaged and broken. Thanks TPers.


----------



## Joe P

I bet there was a girl there watching the races and just left her heel. who knows. Sort of funny though, huh?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Never tell relatives that you don't really care for, to drop by if they are ever in town. They will! Is it Five o'clock yet?


you have my thoughts! hope the days pass quickly!


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never tell relatives that you don't really care for, to drop by if they are ever in town. They will! Is it Five o'clock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly and I've just about got the house back in order after the weekend. They cleared up very well, but there was still a bit of straightening out to do and a lot of laundry, good job it was a nice warm dry day. I'm a little intrigued by the single golden, size 5, stilletto-heeled shoe under a china cabinet, it definitely isn't one of mine and I don't think it belongs to _The Lad_ or any of the water-polo team.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

The sleuth-mongers need to come out and solve this!!!


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody might not be a confirmed bachelor like you, Dave, and if he marries you have the wedding presents already on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Always a possibility, but I'm not holding my breath, his current schedule has the next six years mapped out with not much room for romancing anything that doesn't have two wheels and runs on petrol!
> 
> Maybe I should throw a _Brolly Dolly_ or two in his direction? He seems to get on OK with cothes horses, If only to chat to at cocktail parties.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless he finds a like minded girl. They are rare but do exist.
Click to expand...

Aways a possibility, maybe if I offered trading stamps?

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never tell relatives that you don't really care for, to drop by if they are ever in town. They will! Is it Five o'clock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> It's always after five somewhere.
Click to expand...

That is true. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never tell relatives that you don't really care for, to drop by if they are ever in town. They will! Is it Five o'clock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly and I've just about got the house back in order after the weekend. They cleared up very well, but there was still a bit of straightening out to do and a lot of laundry, good job it was a nice warm dry day. I'm a little intrigued by the single golden, size 5, stilletto-heeled shoe under a china cabinet, it definitely isn't one of mine and I don't think it belongs to _The Lad_ or any of the water-polo team.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Lucky you! I have been informed I won't have my house back for several more days. Expected company is do to arrive tomorrow for two days. I used to find things like that in the oddest places when Grant was still at home. I'm sure the lads would need a bigger size.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never tell relatives that you don't really care for, to drop by if they are ever in town. They will! Is it Five o'clock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> you have my thoughts! hope the days pass quickly!
Click to expand...

The whole week needs to pass quickly, wonder where that time machine is.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I bet there was a girl there watching the races and just left her heel. who knows. Sort of funny though, huh?


I think it must have been after Saturday night's party, I've texted the boys at school to ask them if they remember a girl with one shoe and fancy trying their luck at playing Prince Charming!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody might not be a confirmed bachelor like you, Dave, and if he marries you have the wedding presents already on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Always a possibility, but I'm not holding my breath, his current schedule has the next six years mapped out with not much room for romancing anything that doesn't have two wheels and runs on petrol!
> 
> Maybe I should throw a _Brolly Dolly_ or two in his direction? He seems to get on OK with cothes horses, If only to chat to at cocktail parties.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless he finds a like minded girl. They are rare but do exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aways a possibility, maybe if I offered trading stamps?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hmmm how many trading stamps, I'll talk to her mother.  Maybe I should talk to here first if I can get her out of the grease.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never tell relatives that you don't really care for, to drop by if they are ever in town. They will! Is it Five o'clock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly and I've just about got the house back in order after the weekend. They cleared up very well, but there was still a bit of straightening out to do and a lot of laundry, good job it was a nice warm dry day. I'm a little intrigued by the single golden, size 5, stilletto-heeled shoe under a china cabinet, it definitely isn't one of mine and I don't think it belongs to _The Lad_ or any of the water-polo team.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky you! I have been informed I won't have my house back for several more days. Expected company is do to arrive tomorrow for two days. I used to find things like that in the oddest places when Grant was still at home. I'm sure the lads would need a bigger size.
Click to expand...

They're swimmers, so most have feet like flippers and weak ankles! Good luck with the house party. Bizarrely, in view of the long Juilee Bank Holiday and half-term, it looks like we'll be on our own for the week-end and the Catalan _MotoGP_. I think most boys will be going to their own homes for the holiday, I wouldn't mind a week off!

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage

Poledra65 said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working this weekend - just emptied 10 boxes. I made lots of progress. Now I'm pooped. Went to the farmers market this morning and purchased red and gold beets. When I got home I roasted them. Now I'll attempt to peel them and have them for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need a nice glass of wine, you've gotten a lot done. I'm packing, you're unpacking. lol
> 
> I love beets, never thought of roasting them, thank you for the idea, I'm going to try that next weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The beets were wonderful. They were big and I wrapped them in aluminum foil and roasted for a little less than an hour and let them cool. The peels just rubbed off. The beets still had their tops when I purchased them and I did something I had never done before. I used them like spinach or kale. Washed them, got rid of the big rib, tore them apart and after I had sauteed a bit of onion, garlic and a tomato, some bacon bits and then put some of the tops in the pan and wilted them like kale. They were also really good. But of course how could anything be bad with bacon. Also had an ear of corn cooked in the microwave. And chocolate ice cream for dessert.
> 
> And Poledra65, now that I know better, I would come and help you so that you don't make the same mistake I did. I would cull my junk before I moved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh, sounds wonderful, I'll be right over. lol... Well, I guess it'd be several hours, bummer. :roll:
> But thank you for the inspiration for dinner one night soon, I'm going to try it all.
> I've been getting rid of a bunch of stuff, I'm not taking anything I haven't used in the last year.
> Oh, except yarn and fabric and stuff...
Click to expand...

Poledra65 - you have a standing invitation.


----------



## Dori Sage

jmai5421 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working this weekend - just emptied 10 boxes. I made lots of progress. Now I'm pooped. Went to the farmers market this morning and purchased red and gold beets. When I got home I roasted them. Now I'll attempt to peel them and have them for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're making progress, the thught of all the upheaval is what stops me contemplating moving.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were going to downsize and move to a townhouse when DH retired. When I looked at all the stuff we had accumulated I told DH no. House is paid for and we are staying. I couldn't bear to get rid of my stash.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately my stash consists of glasses (which I love), pots and pans, utensils (duplicates, triplicates) serving bowls and platters, cookbooks, magazines - you get the idea. I'd never thin out my yarn stash.


----------



## Dori Sage

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never tell relatives that you don't really care for, to drop by if they are ever in town. They will! Is it Five o'clock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly and I've just about got the house back in order after the weekend. They cleared up very well, but there was still a bit of straightening out to do and a lot of laundry, good job it was a nice warm dry day. I'm a little intrigued by the single golden, size 5, stilletto-heeled shoe under a china cabinet, it definitely isn't one of mine and I don't think it belongs to _The Lad_ or any of the water-polo team.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sleuth-mongers need to come out and solve this!!!
Click to expand...

Oh, sleuth-monger - I love it.Giggle, giggle.


----------



## NanaCaren

They're swimmers, so most have feet like flippers and weak ankles! Good luck with the house party. Bizarrely, in view of the long Juilee Bank Holiday and half-term, it looks like we'll be on our own for the week-end and the Catalan _MotoGP_. I think most boys will be going to their own homes for the holiday, I wouldn't mind a week off!

Dave[/quote]

That will be a nice break for you. A week off what a concept, would be good to have time to relax and regroup.


----------



## FireballDave

Now's a good time to remind petrolheads, there's still time to make an egg cosy:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30026-1.html

and napkin ring:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30448-1.html

based on the _Senyera_, both really simple patterns.

If you fancy a little _Cool Britannia_ for the Jubilee, this is an easy egg cosy:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9299-1.html

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna

FireballDave said:


> Nearly and I've just about got the house back in order after the weekend. They cleared up very well, but there was still a bit of straightening out to do and a lot of laundry, good job it was a nice warm dry day. I'm a little intrigued by the single golden, size 5, stilletto-heeled shoe under a china cabinet, it definitely isn't one of mine and I don't think it belongs to _The Lad_ or any of the water-polo team.
> 
> Dave


Perhaps Cinderella dropped by but had to dash before midnight?! Dave, love the colors in the cozies & rings.

5mmdpns, I'll send good thoughts for the flooding victims...here, we'd love to have some rain. The fire is still going strong, though the wind has died down some so we are not the ones getting the smoke today--too bad others are. 

When it comes to moving, I can't wait. This house has so many problems, and of course, it's in the city, which as far as I'm concerned is its biggest problem. Heh. A good weeding out is always good, I think--I probably have more stuff now than ever before, as this is the longest I've lived in any one house for years. I do want the next move to be the last one, though.

I got the potato salad done and it's in the fridge waiting for the roast to cook. We will have at least one other of the kids but not sure if anyone else is coming over or not.

And finally, speaking of pigs, we had Arnold and ZsaZsa when our kids were little. We explained to them that they'd be food, and they were fine with that--they ate that sausage up with no qualms! I think it's good to know where/how we get our food.

I'm off to vacuum now before the company comes and check the roast.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Now's a good time to remind petrolheads, there's still time to make an egg cosy:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30026-1.html
> 
> and napkin ring:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30448-1.html
> 
> based on the _Senyera_, both really simple patterns.
> 
> If you fancy a little _Cool Britannia_ for the Jubilee, this is an easy egg cosy:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9299-1.html
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Dave


I did mine last week, mailed a set to NC to the daughter and family. They are getting spoiled lately with all the cozies and rings.


----------



## Marilyn K.

Hi All,
Dave your Cacik [sic] sounds very much like Greek Tzasiki sauce. I use dill and lemon juice in mine and salt and pepper to taste. Aside from that it is basically the same.
Sorry I couldn't get online sooner. We had four grandchildren who graduated last week from college and our home is party central this weekend! Today though I am kicking back, promised to schlomp my husband in Scrabble this afternoon! Eldest grandson is off to spend his loot. My darling dau inlaw, (really a peach of a person) made my day though. She crocheted me colourful shoe laces for my tennies. It is so simple and yet I can't believe how great they look! She took two colourful strands of yarn and crocheted a chain to be the shoelace. That's all and they are really adorable!!!

Hope you've all had a Memorable Memorial Day!
Semper Fi! OORAH!
marilyn


----------



## pammie1234

Good afternoon to everyone. It is Memorial Day in the US, a special day to honor our military. I am so thankful for the men and women, past and present, who have sacrificed to protect our country. 

DD is cleaning her room, dogs are napping, and I am at the TP! Guess I need to get up and do some cleaning myself. I'll check back later.


----------



## pammie1234

Ezenby said:


> Dont know about your out door flying bitters ...but here in Oregon this year the mosquitoes are awful. Neighbor has a pond and they are coming over here in clouds. Made up this spray. Works for me.
> 3 1/2 oz witch hazel
> 1/2 teaspoon lemongrass oil
> 1/2 teaspoon eucalyptus oil
> 1.2 teaspoon citronella oil
> Use small spray bottle 4 oz will do
> Shake before each use


I may have missed this answer, but is the citronella 1/2 teaspoon or 1 to 2 teaspoon?


----------



## Joe P

Well I finally got all the laundry put away and need to hang up those pictures of my ancestors I showed y'all even though they were fuzzy.

I tried the potato salad and it is good. The chicken finger recipe we gave you a few weeks ago will be tonight for mom and corn on the cob and watermelon. 

I need to get up and vacuum, dust, clean floors in bath and kitchen, pick up dog stuff outside and water out there a little. we are to have 92 degrees again today. Thank God for a/c. All the people who own their summer homes here have pretty well left today as they all have to get back to Dalla, Houston, Austin, and San Antonio to go back to work for the rest of the week. We love living here as these homes even as beautiful as they are usually always empty and the workers come in, caterers come in, cleaners, yard people and liquor trucks deliver every week end during the summer. Then after labor day we have a ghost town to live in. We love that because it is again totally empty and peacful. lake living can be active and then totally dead when they all go home to earn the money to afford their lake homes. Bless them. love it. Oh, when they are here they are totally to themselves and not into visiting their neighbors because they want to get away from people and contacts, again we love that too. We are very fortunate to be here.

joe p


----------



## FireballDave

Marilyn K. said:


> Hi All,
> Dave your Cacik [sic] sounds very much like Greek Tzasiki sauce. I use dill and lemon juice in mine and salt and pepper to taste. Aside from that it is basically the same.
> Sorry I couldn't get online sooner. We had four grandchildren who graduated last week from college and our home is party central this weekend! Today though I am kicking back, promised to schlomp my husband in Scrabble this afternoon! Eldest grandson is off to spend his loot. My darling dau inlaw, (really a peach of a person) made my day though. She crocheted me colourful shoe laces for my tennies. It is so simple and yet I can't believe how great they look! She took two colourful strands of yarn and crocheted a chain to be the shoelace. That's all and they are really adorable!!!
> 
> Hope you've all had a Memorable Memorial Day!
> Semper Fi! OORAH!
> marilyn


Turkic _Cacik_ and Greek _Tzatziki_ are pretty much the same, unless you're Turkish or Greek in which case they're utterly different!

I know what you mean about the need to relax on a Monday, I'm all partied-out and am not sure whether I really feel up to going out tonight.

I hope you have a relaxing time.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> Well I finally got all the laundry put away and need to hang up those pictures of my ancestors I showed y'all even though they were fuzzy.
> 
> I tried the potato salad and it is good. The chicken finger recipe we gave you a few weeks ago will be tonight for mom and corn on the cob and watermelon.
> 
> I need to get up and vacuum, dust, clean floors in bath and kitchen, pick up dog stuff outside and water out there a little. we are to have 92 degrees again today. Thank God for a/c. All the people who own their summer homes here have pretty well left today as they all have to get back to Dalla, Houston, Austin, and San Antonio to go back to work for the rest of the week. We love living here as these homes even as beautiful as they are usually always empty and the workers come in, caterers come in, cleaners, yard people and liquor trucks deliver every week end during the summer. Then after labor day we have a ghost town to live in. We love that because it is again totally empty and peacful. lake living can be active and then totally dead when they all go home to earn the money to afford their lake homes. Bless them. love it. Oh, when they are here they are totally to themselves and not into visiting their neighbors because they want to get away from people and contacts, again we love that too. We are very fortunate to be here.
> 
> joe p


the pics. were very interesting none the less Joe.
I have been meaning to ask you for a while, you are working on another 'thread project' are you not? how is it progressing? I am most impressed with your ability to get one project started and stick with it. You are creating heirlooms. And obviously a more concientious housekeeper, than I am. Won't speak out of turn for anyone else.
you have an interesting sounding neighbourhood!


----------



## Joe P

Yes, I am so glad you mentioned the thread pieces I did,as you probably remember I got 1/2 grocery cart of yarn and balls of thread for $17.00. Well, I devised a tea cozy for a one to two cup tea pot out of variagated lavender and purple thread in the shape of an elephant with ears and tusks with a tea towel I made out of the yellow ball of thread you know with #1 needles for the knitting. I also did a flat pad kind of thing to set the tea pot, cozy and cup on with crochet and different kinds of stitches I picked up from the knitting forum. I have all these drying on top of my portable dish washer and when they are all dry and pressed I will take a picture after I put the eyes on the elephant. I did not do a top on the cozy because the cup sits there and I am afraid my very dear friend who use to be my boss eons ago might pull it off and drop the cup and possibly break it.

It is home made and I made up all the patterns and it looks different. I have knitted a sweater for my 6 year old grandson with no pattern not too long ago and I am in the process of doing him another with his name spelled backwards so he can go to the mirror and see it spelled correctly. We all are dyslexic and I thought this will be a bit of a joke on all of us and he is 11 now and will totally love it. He is not dyslexic and gets straight A's so he will have a little of his "Grandfather Joe from Texas" history on the sweater. That is what my grand kids call me they (5) are 1800 miles away. I moved away from my family so they could grow up. Weird huh? I miss them but like the distance too. They do fly down once in awhile.

Joe p



myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finally got all the laundry put away and need to hang up those pictures of my ancestors I showed y'all even though they were fuzzy.
> 
> I tried the potato salad and it is good. The chicken finger recipe we gave you a few weeks ago will be tonight for mom and corn on the cob and watermelon.
> 
> I need to get up and vacuum, dust, clean floors in bath and kitchen, pick up dog stuff outside and water out there a little. we are to have 92 degrees again today. Thank God for a/c. All the people who own their summer homes here have pretty well left today as they all have to get back to Dalla, Houston, Austin, and San Antonio to go back to work for the rest of the week. We love living here as these homes even as beautiful as they are usually always empty and the workers come in, caterers come in, cleaners, yard people and liquor trucks deliver every week end during the summer. Then after labor day we have a ghost town to live in. We love that because it is again totally empty and peacful. lake living can be active and then totally dead when they all go home to earn the money to afford their lake homes. Bless them. love it. Oh, when they are here they are totally to themselves and not into visiting their neighbors because they want to get away from people and contacts, again we love that too. We are very fortunate to be here.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> the pics. were very interesting none the less Joe.
> I have been meaning to ask you for a while, you are working on another 'thread project' are you not? how is it progressing? I am most impressed with your ability to get one project started and stick with it. You are creating heirlooms. And obviously a more concientious housekeeper, than I am. Won't speak out of turn for anyone else.
> you have an interesting sounding neighbourhood!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

Okay, here's a quick view of the vest. It has to have buttons and also I have to reknit it and type up the pattern, but so far, I'm liking the way it's coming out.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick view of the vest. It has to have buttons and also I have to reknit it and type up the pattern, but so far, I'm liking the way it's coming out.


AWESOME! You did a fantastic job, love the color too.


----------



## margewhaples

Ah Dave, a closet romantic just waiting for the right soul. I was not able to see the Eurovision here, but would have liked it as I too am a closet romantic, loving ballads with lots of emotion. Engelbert was one of my favorites of yesteryear and I have many of his albums. I also liked Olivia Newton John and she often collaborated on original ballads. Wish I could recreate the collection of her that I once had. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples

Just send the prince out on a quest for the owner of the matching. Do fairy tales still come true. Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren

margewhaples said:


> Just send the prince out on a quest for the owner of the matching. Do fairy tales still come true. Marlark Marge.


I think they do.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here's a quick view of the vest. It has to have buttons and also I have to reknit it and type up the pattern, but so far, I'm liking the way it's coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME! You did a fantastic job, love the color too.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Grandma Gail - Lucky you were able to get a picture of that bird. The heron at our house took off when he saw me move inside the house. I don't think it's an egret but I could be wrong.

5mmdpn - sorry to hear about all the flooding your way. We could use more rain here.

Dave - wouldn't you think Cinderella would come looking for her shoe! Must have been some party!

Thanks for the new egg cozy patterns - love the colours.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick view of the vest. It has to have buttons and also I have to reknit it and type up the pattern, but so far, I'm liking the way it's coming out.


very lovely! I really like the variation of your pattern, particularly on the back.


----------



## Joe P

beautiful job on the vest. love it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> Grandma Gail - Lucky you were able to get a picture of that bird. The heron at our house took off when he saw me move inside the house. I don't think it's an egret but I could be wrong.
> 
> 5mmdpn - sorry to hear about all the flooding your way. We could use more rain here.
> 
> Dave - wouldn't you think Cinderella would come looking for her shoe! Must have been some party!
> 
> Thanks for the new egg cozy patterns - love the colours.


We are getting our share of the rain but as the town has a very sandy ground, the rain does drain away into the lakes and rivers. Thunder Bay is east of me and has just been declared a disaster zone.

I shall send you rain in my wishes and all that.....


----------



## Joe P

I am off to get mom y'all have the rest of memorial day with your nears and dears. 

joe p


----------



## martin keith

Hello everyone, I left here a few weeks ago with a lump or knot or something in my throat. 
This is for those who might care. A few weeks ago during a Tea party I left to have a lump in my throat checked out, and have been with several doctors since then. The bottom line is I have cancer. The outcome will be of no great surprise because of how involved it is. Both lungs have a lot of tumors, the lymph nodes in the center of the chest, and some spots on the liver.
The only treatment I have available is chemo.

I am sorry to have caused some of you concern, and worry. I will be home now for several more days before I have to do that terrible chemo and I would covet all of your prayers, for me to be healed, God is still in the miracle business and as his word tells us he is the Great Physician 
I love and miss all my friends.
Martin Keith


----------



## siouxann

FireballDave said:


> Turkic _Cacik_ and Greek _Tzatziki_ are pretty much the same, unless you're Turkish or Greek in which case they're utterly different!
> 
> Dave


Dave, I have made your Cacik for a cook-out we are to have in about half an hour. The attendees MAY get to have some. I used some of the mint I planted last week, chiffonaded (is that a word?) it and mixed it in with the cucumbers and yogurt. The next time i make it, I want to try some minced onion in it, too.


----------



## siouxann

martin keith said:


> Hello everyone, I left here a few weeks ago with a lump or knot or something in my throat.
> This is for those who might care. A few weeks ago during a Tea party I left to have a lump in my throat checked out, and have been with several doctors since then. The bottom line is I have cancer. The outcome will be of no great surprise because of how involved it is. Both lungs have a lot of tumors, the lymph nodes in the center of the chest, and some spots on the liver.
> The only treatment I have available is chemo.
> 
> I am sorry to have caused some of you concern, and worry. I will be home now for several more days before I have to do that terrible chemo and I would covet all of your prayers, for me to be healed, God is still in the miracle business and as his word tells us he is the Great Physician
> I love and miss all my friends.
> Martin Keith


Oh Martin, my thoughts and prayers are with you!! We have missed you! Keep thinking positive, as I believe that a positive mindset is as important to healing as the drugs and potions that the MDs prescribe. Keep in touch as you are able.


----------



## NanaCaren

martin keith said:


> Hello everyone, I left here a few weeks ago with a lump or knot or something in my throat.
> This is for those who might care. A few weeks ago during a Tea party I left to have a lump in my throat checked out, and have been with several doctors since then. The bottom line is I have cancer. The outcome will be of no great surprise because of how involved it is. Both lungs have a lot of tumors, the lymph nodes in the center of the chest, and some spots on the liver.
> The only treatment I have available is chemo.
> 
> I am sorry to have caused some of you concern, and worry. I will be home now for several more days before I have to do that terrible chemo and I would covet all of your prayers, for me to be healed, God is still in the miracle business and as his word tells us he is the Great Physician
> I love and miss all my friends.
> Martin Keith


Good to hear from you. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wannabear

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick view of the vest. It has to have buttons and also I have to reknit it and type up the pattern, but so far, I'm liking the way it's coming out.


That's just amazing. I think you have more talents than we know about. I love it! Are you going to sell the pattern?


----------



## Sandy

Martin Keith my prayers and thoughts are on the way. We missed you greatly.


----------



## martin keith

Thanks,siouxann,NanaCaren. Your concern brings tears of gratitude.


----------



## martin keith

Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2

martin keith said:


> Hello everyone, I left here a few weeks ago with a lump or knot or something in my throat.
> This is for those who might care. A few weeks ago during a Tea party I left to have a lump in my throat checked out, and have been with several doctors since then. The bottom line is I have cancer. The outcome will be of no great surprise because of how involved it is. Both lungs have a lot of tumors, the lymph nodes in the center of the chest, and some spots on the liver.
> The only treatment I have available is chemo.
> 
> I am sorry to have caused some of you concern, and worry. I will be home now for several more days before I have to do that terrible chemo and I would covet all of your prayers, for me to be healed, God is still in the miracle business and as his word tells us he is the Great Physician
> I love and miss all my friends.
> Martin Keith


Dear Martin, your absence has been noticed, we have been very concerned about you. Please rest assured that you will continue to be in our prayers! Especially now that we know the diagnosis.


----------



## iamsam

darowil - cake band - knit - around a real cake or am i being obtuse here and not seeing the real picture?

sam



darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I extended the napkin ring with reapeats of the microphone to make a cake band, though I say it myself, I was really pleased it matched the winner's trophy so closely, I only saw it briefly on a news report before I made it.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed yourself, Eurovision parties are such fun, it's interesting how varied people's tastes are, I'm a sucker for big emotional ballads, probably because they're such a contrast to my own personality.
> 
> Eurovision can transform a country'a tourist industry, all those 'postcards' between the songs allow them to show the best aspects of their landscape and culture to the world; after last week, it's a hot tourist destination.
> 
> Stockholm next year, Sweden's fun!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Using the napkins for cake bands is a great idea. Now I need to make a cake to put a cake band round. I have just cooked some small cakes- and no Sam I am not posting the recipe! This is for the simple fact that the little chocolate covered fruity things are only availabe in South Australia- and have been for around 100 years I think. Did hear that they are going to start selling them interstate but need to change the name because they can't pronounce Fruchocs. Was in a petrol station the other day and a lady there got very excited- she had heard about Fruchocs but couldn't get them in Melbourne. And I cant think of what else would work.
> Eurosision + Sweden = Abba. Don't know if these are the only other winners from Sweden- I think I have heard of others but they are all I can think of. Our Australian broadcast wondered whether they would be dragged out of retirement.
> My main memory of Sweden is getting my first European sunburn in 1978. Which stuck in my memory because we think of Sweden as being cold.
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

Martin Keith, I don't think a day has gone by without one person or another asking if anybody had from you. We did worry, because the last we knew you were going to go to the ER. 

I hope for only the best for you. This must have been a shock for you, hearing this news, and then the prospect of chemo. Please stay in touch, if only a word or two. We are all concerned because you are family.


----------



## KatyNora

Martin, I'll definitely hold you in my thoughts and prayers. My sister is going through chemo right now and it appears to be working so far. One piece of advice from sis: get ahold of all the DVDs you can for your favorite sitcoms or movies. Chemo will tire you and sis has found it very helpful to just lie on the couch and laugh while she's recuperating. Check in when you can. We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## pammie1234

Martin, you will be in my prayers. We have missed you and now will be hoping for good news from the chemo so that you will return to us.

Dave, I want to come to your next party! Sounds like one I would enjoy!


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never tell relatives that you don't really care for, to drop by if they are ever in town. They will! Is it Five o'clock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly and I've just about got the house back in order after the weekend. They cleared up very well, but there was still a bit of straightening out to do and a lot of laundry, good job it was a nice warm dry day. I'm a little intrigued by the single golden, size 5, stilletto-heeled shoe under a china cabinet, it definitely isn't one of mine and I don't think it belongs to _The Lad_ or any of the water-polo team.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, I think The Lads planted it there to irritate you!

Is that worse than finding a pair of earrings on your bedside table when you've been gone a few days and left your son home alone? And they weren't mine!!


----------



## Dori Sage

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick view of the vest. It has to have buttons and also I have to reknit it and type up the pattern, but so far, I'm liking the way it's coming out.


Wow - is it your pattern? and will you post it?


----------



## Dori Sage

martin keith said:


> Hello everyone, I left here a few weeks ago with a lump or knot or something in my throat.
> This is for those who might care. A few weeks ago during a Tea party I left to have a lump in my throat checked out, and have been with several doctors since then. The bottom line is I have cancer. The outcome will be of no great surprise because of how involved it is. Both lungs have a lot of tumors, the lymph nodes in the center of the chest, and some spots on the liver.
> The only treatment I have available is chemo.
> 
> I am sorry to have caused some of you concern, and worry. I will be home now for several more days before I have to do that terrible chemo and I would covet all of your prayers, for me to be healed, God is still in the miracle business and as his word tells us he is the Great Physician
> I love and miss all my friends.
> Martin Keith


I've been terribly concerned about you. May God bless and keep you and get you well. Prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## DorisT

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick view of the vest. It has to have buttons and also I have to reknit it and type up the pattern, but so far, I'm liking the way it's coming out.


WOW!! That's beautiful, Sorlenna!! :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT

Martin, I wish you only the best! The prayers are on the way and will continue until you tell us you're 100 per cent well. We once had a pediatician who said Doctors can only do so much, the rest is up to the man upstairs. Keep believing in that miracle! And keep in touch!


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never tell relatives that you don't really care for, to drop by if they are ever in town. They will! Is it Five o'clock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly and I've just about got the house back in order after the weekend. They cleared up very well, but there was still a bit of straightening out to do and a lot of laundry, good job it was a nice warm dry day. I'm a little intrigued by the single golden, size 5, stilletto-heeled shoe under a china cabinet, it definitely isn't one of mine and I don't think it belongs to _The Lad_ or any of the water-polo team.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, I think The Lads planted it there to irritate you!
> 
> Is that worse than finding a pair of earrings on your bedside table when you've been gone a few days and left your son home alone? And they weren't mine!!
Click to expand...

I had that happen. I was not amused.


----------



## Joe P

Martin, you and I had a little talk on PM and I have missed our talks. You have been in our minds constantly and you need to know I have sent your health request to all the prayer circles in California, Washington state, and Texas and you must know you are being sent healing from all those people lifting their prayers up to God for you to be completely healed miracle or not. We are here for you Martin and feel free to pm me anytime day or night and if you need I will give you my phone number and we can chat, two old guys helping each other out. 

As I have said earlier, "SOLDIER ON" because we are beside you, behind you and in front of you pulling. Remember that Martin.

God Bless you and KEEP Y O U !!!!!!!!!!!

sincerely your buddy,

joe p


----------



## Southern Gal

martin keith said:


> Hello everyone, I left here a few weeks ago with a lump or knot or something in my throat.
> This is for those who might care. A few weeks ago during a Tea party I left to have a lump in my throat checked out, and have been with several doctors since then. The bottom line is I have cancer. The outcome will be of no great surprise because of how involved it is. Both lungs have a lot of tumors, the lymph nodes in the center of the chest, and some spots on the liver.
> The only treatment I have available is chemo.
> 
> I am sorry to have caused some of you concern, and worry. I will be home now for several more days before I have to do that terrible chemo and I would covet all of your prayers, for me to be healed, God is still in the miracle business and as his word tells us he is the Great Physician
> I love and miss all my friends.
> Martin Keith


finally, i knew it had to be something really big and prob. bad for you to not be back "on". i will put your name on our prayer list at church. i know God is still in control and he does heal, God bless you martin. keep in touch when you feel like it. but still our prayers will be going up for you.


----------



## Tessadele

Martin, We have all been worrying about you, knowing there was something seriously wrong to prevent you coming back to tell us about your throat. This must have been a terrible shock to you, try to keep your chin up though I know that is easier said than done. I have a couple of friends who have gone through the chemo and have been cured against the odds, they were in the prayers of my family & I, as you will be from now on. Get the dvd's and some books in and hang in there. God bless & keep you,

Tessa.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Martin Keith, you are not alone in the battle against cancer. There are so many who are praying for you. There does not seem to be any family who has not been touched by cancer. God knows your struggles and He is the only one who can truly remove the cancer. The Good Book states that all wisdome comes from God and He has given the doctors the wisdome to know what to do. They will do all they can and God supplies the rest. Blessings.


----------



## jmai5421

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here's a quick view of the vest. It has to have buttons and also I have to reknit it and type up the pattern, but so far, I'm liking the way it's coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME! You did a fantastic job, love the color too.
Click to expand...

ditto
I love it. Beautiful job knitting.


----------



## jmai5421

martin keith said:


> Hello everyone, I left here a few weeks ago with a lump or knot or something in my throat.
> This is for those who might care. A few weeks ago during a Tea party I left to have a lump in my throat checked out, and have been with several doctors since then. The bottom line is I have cancer. The outcome will be of no great surprise because of how involved it is. Both lungs have a lot of tumors, the lymph nodes in the center of the chest, and some spots on the liver.
> The only treatment I have available is chemo.
> 
> I am sorry to have caused some of you concern, and worry. I will be home now for several more days before I have to do that terrible chemo and I would covet all of your prayers, for me to be healed, God is still in the miracle business and as his word tells us he is the Great Physician
> I love and miss all my friends.
> Martin Keith


You have all my prayers Martin. I will include you every day. God does perform miracles. he is the "Great Physician".
Judy


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never tell relatives that you don't really care for, to drop by if they are ever in town. They will! Is it Five o'clock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly and I've just about got the house back in order after the weekend. They cleared up very well, but there was still a bit of straightening out to do and a lot of laundry, good job it was a nice warm dry day. I'm a little intrigued by the single golden, size 5, stilletto-heeled shoe under a china cabinet, it definitely isn't one of mine and I don't think it belongs to _The Lad_ or any of the water-polo team.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, I think The Lads planted it there to irritate you!
> 
> Is that worse than finding a pair of earrings on your bedside table when you've been gone a few days and left your son home alone? And they weren't mine!!
Click to expand...

I wouldn't put it past them to plant it, I've had a few, "Not me, I'm innocent" text messages, I'm surprised their phones didn't melt!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick view of the vest. It has to have buttons and also I have to reknit it and type up the pattern, but so far, I'm liking the way it's coming out.


It's coming out beautifully, I like it when garments are tailored and fitted, a lot of interesting sums with that pattern!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

margewhaples said:


> Ah Dave, a closet romantic just waiting for the right soul. I was not able to see the Eurovision here, but would have liked it as I too am a closet romantic, loving ballads with lots of emotion. Engelbert was one of my favorites of yesteryear and I have many of his albums. I also liked Olivia Newton John and she often collaborated on original ballads. Wish I could recreate the collection of her that I once had. Marlark Marge.


I'm not exactly a romantic, I like big emotional ballads because they are like a shadow of an alien concept. As for romance, I have neither the time, nor the energy, for anything so disruptive. I can spot when an undergraduate is having a romantic fling, the quality of their essays deteriorates.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> Dave - wouldn't you think Cinderella would come looking for her shoe! Must have been some party!
> 
> Thanks for the new egg cozy patterns - love the colours.


I'm wondering what else Cinders lost!

They're old designs, ut I thought it would be appropriate to remind everybody, I'm glad you like them. You could use the striped pattern for all kinds of sports in your favourite team's colours, I used the five gold and four red stripes of the Crown of Aragon's _Senyera_ because they are the colours of Catalonia and Aragon, they also look really bright on the table!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

martin keith said:


> Hello everyone, I left here a few weeks ago with a lump or knot or something in my throat.
> This is for those who might care. A few weeks ago during a Tea party I left to have a lump in my throat checked out, and have been with several doctors since then. The bottom line is I have cancer. The outcome will be of no great surprise because of how involved it is. Both lungs have a lot of tumors, the lymph nodes in the center of the chest, and some spots on the liver.
> The only treatment I have available is chemo.
> 
> I am sorry to have caused some of you concern, and worry. I will be home now for several more days before I have to do that terrible chemo and I would covet all of your prayers, for me to be healed, God is still in the miracle business and as his word tells us he is the Great Physician
> I love and miss all my friends.
> Martin Keith


I am so sorry the lump turned out to have so serious a cause, we had all been worrying when we hadn't heard anything. I hope the treatments halt its progress and that you make a good recovery. It can and does work, I have a number of friends who are doing very well after chemo, it is improving all the time.

You have lots of friends here, we all send you our best wishes, do keep us posted.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> darowil - cake band - knit - around a real cake or am i being obtuse here and not seeing the real picture?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I extended the napkin ring with reapeats of the microphone to make a cake band, though I say it myself, I was really pleased it matched the winner's trophy so closely, I only saw it briefly on a news report before I made it.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed yourself, Eurovision parties are such fun, it's interesting how varied people's tastes are, I'm a sucker for big emotional ballads, probably because they're such a contrast to my own personality.
> 
> Eurovision can transform a country'a tourist industry, all those 'postcards' between the songs allow them to show the best aspects of their landscape and culture to the world; after last week, it's a hot tourist destination.
> 
> Stockholm next year, Sweden's fun!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Using the napkins for cake bands is a great idea. Now I need to make a cake to put a cake band round. I have just cooked some small cakes- and no Sam I am not posting the recipe! This is for the simple fact that the little chocolate covered fruity things are only availabe in South Australia- and have been for around 100 years I think. Did hear that they are going to start selling them interstate but need to change the name because they can't pronounce Fruchocs. Was in a petrol station the other day and a lady there got very excited- she had heard about Fruchocs but couldn't get them in Melbourne. And I cant think of what else would work.
> Eurosision + Sweden = Abba. Don't know if these are the only other winners from Sweden- I think I have heard of others but they are all I can think of. Our Australian broadcast wondered whether they would be dragged out of retirement.
> My main memory of Sweden is getting my first European sunburn in 1978. Which stuck in my memory because we think of Sweden as being cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes Sam, multiply the diameter of the cake by _pi_ to get the circumference, then calculate the number of stitches from the tension of your yarn, I use mercerised DK cotton for cake bands which knits at six stitches to the inch on 3.75mm needles, the number of rows depends on the depth of the cake. It means you only have to decorate the top of the fruit cake, the sides can be left plain, I'll go to any lengths to cut down on the amount of tricky piping I have to do!

Dave


----------



## dandylion

You Bet, Wannabear. My prayers are with him and all who serve. Sue



wannabear said:


> My son is in Afghanistan. Those of you with prayer lists, please put him in there. I'd like him to come back safely and with an attitude adjustment.


----------



## Tessadele

When I managed to come on earlier today, the phone started off & kept ringing, one call after another, so I had to hold the phone in one hand & type with the other then get ready to go out & run errands to keep the family from various "disasters". That is why I didn't get round to thanking you all for the lovely pictures, recipes, stories, etc. So now I say "thankyou". There is so much going on I can't remember who said what, so I'll have to read through again, and I'm still reading last week"s posts.
I do remember what you've been up to, Myfanwy, and I'll PM you, probably tomorrow now as Julian wants to go to sleep & I can't risk doing what I did last night when I was trying to sneak back on. I accidently touched the wrong key, don't know how, & it burst into amazingly loud music & woke him with a start, right alongside his ear, too. He was a bit shaken but not cross which is why I don't feel I can take advantage of his good nature.

Must say when I was watching the different countries' flags coming up in lights round that magnificent building, I couldn't help thinking Dave should make a cosy of that one, & that one, oh, & that one all the way through. You see,Dave, those cosies are creeping into my sub-conscious. 

Tessa


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkic _Cacik_ and Greek _Tzatziki_ are pretty much the same, unless you're Turkish or Greek in which case they're utterly different!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I have made your Cacik for a cook-out we are to have in about half an hour. The attendees MAY get to have some. I used some of the mint I planted last week, chiffonaded (is that a word?) it and mixed it in with the cucumbers and yogurt. The next time i make it, I want to try some minced onion in it, too.
Click to expand...

I hope you all enjoyed it. The receipt is from a Turkish Cypriot friend's mother, lovely lady, we've never met exchange local specialities by postcard, one day I'll take her up on her standing invitation to visit, it's such a beautiful island.

Dave


----------



## dandylion

Yes, martin keith, My prayers are certainly with you and we are so grateful that you contacted us. I'm so sorry about the fright you must feel, and pray that you have people who can give you care and comfort as all of the great medical caregivers (worldly and heavenly) give you treatments and care. Dandylion/Sue



FireballDave said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I left here a few weeks ago with a lump or knot or something in my throat.
> This is for those who might care. A few weeks ago during a Tea party I left to have a lump in my throat checked out, and have been with several doctors since then. The bottom line is I have cancer. The outcome will be of no great surprise because of how involved it is. Both lungs have a lot of tumors, the lymph nodes in the center of the chest, and some spots on the liver.
> The only treatment I have available is chemo.
> 
> I am sorry to have caused some of you concern, and worry. I will be home now for several more days before I have to do that terrible chemo and I would covet all of your prayers, for me to be healed, God is still in the miracle business and as his word tells us he is the Great Physician
> I love and miss all my friends.
> Martin Keith
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry the lump turned out to have so serious a cause, we had all been worrying when we hadn't heard anything. I hope the treatments halt its progress and that you make a good recovery. It can and does work, I have a number of friends who are doing very well after chemo, it is improving all the time.
> 
> You have lots of friends here, we all send you our best wishes, do keep us posted.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

Martin, please know that my prayers are added to everyone else's. I wish you the best with chemo, and as others have said, it can work wonders; please do keep us posted.

Wannabear, done and done. I've been through quite a bit with my son, and I know that mother's fear and worry...it's not easy, but I will pray that all turns out well.

Finally, thanks for the feedback on the vest. I do hope to get it posted for sale on Ravelry, though it will take me a while to knit it again (it has some mistakes that need ironing out) and type up the pattern. All your encouragement really helps--I can always count on this group for support, and I'm grateful.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick view of the vest. It has to have buttons and also I have to reknit it and type up the pattern, but so far, I'm liking the way it's coming out.


It's great- worth the effort you have put into it.


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> I'm not exactly a romantic, I like big emotional ballads because they are like a shadow of an alien concept. As for romance, I have neither the time, nor the energy, for anything so disruptive. I can spot when an undergraduate is having a romantic fling, the quality of their essays deteriorates.
> 
> Dave


30 years ago I noticed a big difference in my work when I started going out with my now husband. It improved and I managed to get my assignments done more efficiently!


----------



## darowil

Martin, thanks for getting back to us. We have all been worrying about you, and many of us have been praying. Now we can be more specfic with our prayers. At least you know the comforting arms you can rest in, whatever His answers to our prayers.


----------



## Joe P

Mother was too tired to come for dinner so she asked if I would bring it to her and I just did. She will eat as she pleases tonight. 

My son called and put a flag on "Daddy's" grave as he was a Master Sergeant in the u.s. army aircorps and that pleased mother to no end. 

joe p


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not exactly a romantic, I like big emotional ballads because they are like a shadow of an alien concept. As for romance, I have neither the time, nor the energy, for anything so disruptive. I can spot when an undergraduate is having a romantic fling, the quality of their essays deteriorates.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 30 years ago I noticed a big difference in my work when I started going out with my now husband. It improved and I managed to get my assignments done more efficiently!
Click to expand...

Lucky you, it's usually other way round, you obviously picked a good influence!

I never really had time, I was always busy doing other things and going all over the place; by the time I slowed down, I started noticing how useful many of my contemporaries were finding the divorce courts and I breathed a sigh of relief.

I like being on my own, it's very relaxing.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Dave, a closet romantic just waiting for the right soul. I was not able to see the Eurovision here, but would have liked it as I too am a closet romantic, loving ballads with lots of emotion. Engelbert was one of my favorites of yesteryear and I have many of his albums. I also liked Olivia Newton John and she often collaborated on original ballads. Wish I could recreate the collection of her that I once had. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not exactly a romantic, I like big emotional ballads because they are like a shadow of an alien concept. As for romance, I have neither the time, nor the energy, for anything so disruptive. I can spot when an undergraduate is having a romantic fling, the quality of their essays deteriorates.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

The quality of Chrissy's work has gone down, she says it's because the work is getting harder. Chris's mum says his has improved.


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> When I managed to come on earlier today, the phone started off & kept ringing, one call after another, so I had to hold the phone in one hand & type with the other then get ready to go out & run errands to keep the family from various "disasters". That is why I didn't get round to thanking you all for the lovely pictures, recipes, stories, etc. So now I say "thankyou". There is so much going on I can't remember who said what, so I'll have to read through again, and I'm still reading last week"s posts.
> I do remember what you've been up to, Myfanwy, and I'll PM you, probably tomorrow now as Julian wants to go to sleep & I can't risk doing what I did last night when I was trying to sneak back on. I accidently touched the wrong key, don't know how, & it burst into amazingly loud music & woke him with a start, right alongside his ear, too. He was a bit shaken but not cross which is why I don't feel I can take advantage of his good nature.
> 
> Must say when I was watching the different countries' flags coming up in lights round that magnificent building, I couldn't help thinking Dave should make a cosy of that one, & that one, oh, & that one all the way through. You see,Dave, those cosies are creeping into my sub-conscious.
> 
> Tessa


You know how I love flags, they're always good subjects!

I agree, the _Baku Crystal Hall_ is absolutely stunning, I wonder how how I could get those facets to come out?

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage

Well, today I rearranged all the drawers in my bedroom suite, the closet there, etc. I have a few boxes to bring to NCJW. And I am exhausted. Tomorrow off to water aerobics. Then on to return some things purchased that don't work the way I want them to and to the Voter Registrar's office for a new copy of the sample ballot. I misplaced the original one sent to me. Have a wonderful week all.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Dave, a closet romantic just waiting for the right soul. I was not able to see the Eurovision here, but would have liked it as I too am a closet romantic, loving ballads with lots of emotion. Engelbert was one of my favorites of yesteryear and I have many of his albums. I also liked Olivia Newton John and she often collaborated on original ballads. Wish I could recreate the collection of her that I once had. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not exactly a romantic, I like big emotional ballads because they are like a shadow of an alien concept. As for romance, I have neither the time, nor the energy, for anything so disruptive. I can spot when an undergraduate is having a romantic fling, the quality of their essays deteriorates.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The quality of Chrissy's work has gone down, she says it's because the work is getting harder. Chris's mum says his has improved.
Click to expand...

There are lots of explanations, increased work may be one of them, but I think boys do have a greater tendency to get love-sick. I rather like Mark Twain's observation on the difference between a cigars and love:

_A man with his first cigar makes only himself sick, a man who is in love, makes everybody else sick!_

How very true!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Dori Sage said:


> Well, today I rearranged all the drawers in my bedroom suite, the closet there, etc. I have a few boxes to bring to NCJW. And I am exhausted. Tomorrow off to water aerobics. Then on to return some things purchased that don't work the way I want them to and to the Voter Registrar's office for a new copy of the sample ballot. I misplaced the original one sent to me. Have a wonderful week all.


Wow you sound like you have been very busy.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Dave, a closet romantic just waiting for the right soul. I was not able to see the Eurovision here, but would have liked it as I too am a closet romantic, loving ballads with lots of emotion. Engelbert was one of my favorites of yesteryear and I have many of his albums. I also liked Olivia Newton John and she often collaborated on original ballads. Wish I could recreate the collection of her that I once had. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not exactly a romantic, I like big emotional ballads because they are like a shadow of an alien concept. As for romance, I have neither the time, nor the energy, for anything so disruptive. I can spot when an undergraduate is having a romantic fling, the quality of their essays deteriorates.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The quality of Chrissy's work has gone down, she says it's because the work is getting harder. Chris's mum says his has improved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are lots of explanations, increased work may be one of them, but I think boys do have a greater tendency to get love-sick. I rather like Mark Twain's observation on the difference between a cigars and love:
> 
> _A man with his first cigar makes himself sick, a man who is in love, makes everybody else sick!_
> 
> How very true!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I agree with that one.


----------



## Poledra65

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never tell relatives that you don't really care for, to drop by if they are ever in town. They will! Is it Five o'clock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly and I've just about got the house back in order after the weekend. They cleared up very well, but there was still a bit of straightening out to do and a lot of laundry, good job it was a nice warm dry day. I'm a little intrigued by the single golden, size 5, stilletto-heeled shoe under a china cabinet, it definitely isn't one of mine and I don't think it belongs to _The Lad_ or any of the water-polo team.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

LOL!!! Very interesting thing to find. lol... Be sure to let us know how that turns out. lol


----------



## iamsam

sorlena - what a great vest - and what an artist you are -- great pattern.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick view of the vest. It has to have buttons and also I have to reknit it and type up the pattern, but so far, I'm liking the way it's coming out.


----------



## jmai5421

dandylion said:


> You Bet, Wannabear. My prayers are with him and all who serve. Sue
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son is in Afghanistan. Those of you with prayer lists, please put him in there. I'd like him to come back safely and with an attitude adjustment.
Click to expand...

Yes my prayers are with you and him and all who are serving and in harms way.


----------



## Poledra65

Dori Sage said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working this weekend - just emptied 10 boxes. I made lots of progress. Now I'm pooped. Went to the farmers market this morning and purchased red and gold beets. When I got home I roasted them. Now I'll attempt to peel them and have them for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need a nice glass of wine, you've gotten a lot done. I'm packing, you're unpacking. lol
> 
> I love beets, never thought of roasting them, thank you for the idea, I'm going to try that next weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The beets were wonderful. They were big and I wrapped them in aluminum foil and roasted for a little less than an hour and let them cool. The peels just rubbed off. The beets still had their tops when I purchased them and I did something I had never done before. I used them like spinach or kale. Washed them, got rid of the big rib, tore them apart and after I had sauteed a bit of onion, garlic and a tomato, some bacon bits and then put some of the tops in the pan and wilted them like kale. They were also really good. But of course how could anything be bad with bacon. Also had an ear of corn cooked in the microwave. And chocolate ice cream for dessert.
> 
> And Poledra65, now that I know better, I would come and help you so that you don't make the same mistake I did. I would cull my junk before I moved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh, sounds wonderful, I'll be right over. lol... Well, I guess it'd be several hours, bummer. :roll:
> But thank you for the inspiration for dinner one night soon, I'm going to try it all.
> I've been getting rid of a bunch of stuff, I'm not taking anything I haven't used in the last year.
> Oh, except yarn and fabric and stuff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poledra65 - you have a standing invitation.
Click to expand...

Why thank you, if you ever make it to Wyoming, I'll be there. 
And don't worry, I don't say that to people I really don't want to visit. lol


----------



## iamsam

martin - sending you hugs and lots of positive energy - we are all here to help see you through this.

sam



martin keith said:


> Hello everyone, I left here a few weeks ago with a lump or knot or something in my throat.
> This is for those who might care. A few weeks ago during a Tea party I left to have a lump in my throat checked out, and have been with several doctors since then. The bottom line is I have cancer. The outcome will be of no great surprise because of how involved it is. Both lungs have a lot of tumors, the lymph nodes in the center of the chest, and some spots on the liver.
> The only treatment I have available is chemo.
> 
> I am sorry to have caused some of you concern, and worry. I will be home now for several more days before I have to do that terrible chemo and I would covet all of your prayers, for me to be healed, God is still in the miracle business and as his word tells us he is the Great Physician
> I love and miss all my friends.
> Martin Keith


----------



## Ezenby

we are leaving soon for a road vacation. Hopefully I will find time to start the painting. If...we spend several days in one place to allow me to get out my painting supplies. Will post when completed.



myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ...lovely. With your permission I would love to use the pond picture as inspiration for a painting. Please and thanks
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the moon rise from last night, just thought it would be different.
> 
> The fog on the pond this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the complement. Yes you may.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and when you are ready to share, I at least, would love to see a post of your painting!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

Thanks, Sam.  I'm planning to search my stash for yarn to make the second model, checking it against my notes.


----------



## Ezenby

When I lived in San Diego my doctor studied in Mexico and he had wonderful remedies. Oldest sons Scout Troop was going to hike the Sierra trail. Dr had him take B1 for two weeks prior to leaving. First time in his life all mosquitoes and no see ems didnt bother his hide. Suppose to leave a scent on skin...and they stay away.



budasha said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know about your out door flying bitters ...but here in Oregon this year the mosquitoes are awful. Neighbor has a pond and they are coming over here in clouds. Made up this spray. Works for me.
> 3 1/2 oz witch hazel
> 1/2 teaspoon lemongrass oil
> 1/2 teaspoon eucalyptus oil
> 1.2 teaspoon citronella oil
> Use small spray bottle 4 oz will do
> Shake before each use
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. I wonder if it works for spider bites. I was trimming the forsythia bush and I think I was bitten twice - once on my leg and once on my neck. The spot on my neck is red and about an inch or so in diameter. Very itchy too. I'm usually allergic to spider bites. Called the pest control this morning to have the house sprayed for spiders. My DH has a phobia and I'm getting to have one too. I used to be bitten by mosquitos a lot but the last couple of years haven't been too bad. Maybe they don't like my smell anymore.
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the same way Dave, and was hesitant to post it. It's obvious that he loves the dog, but his training methods and lack of protective gear for his friend leave a lot to be desired.
> That said, it was still riveting and "quirky fun" as you said, dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=xdj67XknFrM#t=5
> 
> This just had to be posted here for Dave and any other cycle lovers. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was quirky fun, but hideously dangerous, not something you'd want anyone to try on busy streets. Of course, road conditions are very different where I live.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the boys, more than I, were shocked and horrified by his crass stupidity and the irresponsibilty of the broadcaster for not condemning his actions. I was really pleased to see the hostile reaction it provoked, obviously they've been paying attention in road safety classes.
> 
> I'm rather glad you posted it, watching the boy's faces gives me hope for their survival.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks, Dave. Good for the Guys! As far as the broadcaster, though, I prefer it when stories are just presented without editorial opinions. I like it that your boys thought for themselves and didn't need to be led. There IS hope  sue


----------



## Ezenby

I think it is Nessie.



jmai5421 said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a dark, dreary, and cold day 49F. The fog this a.m. was really depressing - unlike the beautiful effect on the pond that NanaCaren's picture depicted. We've dealt with drought conditions until this last week. Several inches of rain have eased the situation. I'm wondering if my new roof, siding and windows will ever be installed.
> It's a good day to curl up with a needle work project and watch DVD's. Today's choices include Hetty Wainthropp mysteries, Upstairs Downstairs, and The Help. I hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> We had that weather yesterday. Lots of rain. Cold. I think that we sent it your way. Today it is sunny, few clouds with blue sky. It is 68'F. I ended up knitting all day. I recommend the Help for a DVD. Enjoy your knitting.
> Have a good day. My DH and I can't decide whether the bird is a Heron or Egret. I don't think Egrets come this far North and he was not white. I say Heron
Click to expand...


----------



## Ezenby

I think it is Nessie.



jmai5421 said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a dark, dreary, and cold day 49F. The fog this a.m. was really depressing - unlike the beautiful effect on the pond that NanaCaren's picture depicted. We've dealt with drought conditions until this last week. Several inches of rain have eased the situation. I'm wondering if my new roof, siding and windows will ever be installed.
> It's a good day to curl up with a needle work project and watch DVD's. Today's choices include Hetty Wainthropp mysteries, Upstairs Downstairs, and The Help. I hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> We had that weather yesterday. Lots of rain. Cold. I think that we sent it your way. Today it is sunny, few clouds with blue sky. It is 68'F. I ended up knitting all day. I recommend the Help for a DVD. Enjoy your knitting.
> Have a good day. My DH and I can't decide whether the bird is a Heron or Egret. I don't think Egrets come this far North and he was not white. I say Heron
Click to expand...


----------



## Ezenby

Oh yes...it is half of a teaspoon. Thanks you for catching this. 


pammie1234 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know about your out door flying bitters ...but here in Oregon this year the mosquitoes are awful. Neighbor has a pond and they are coming over here in clouds. Made up this spray. Works for me.
> 3 1/2 oz witch hazel
> 1/2 teaspoon lemongrass oil
> 1/2 teaspoon eucalyptus oil
> 1/2 teaspoon citronella oil
> Use small spray bottle 4 oz will do
> Shake before each use
> 
> 
> 
> **************************************
> I may have missed this answer, but is the citronella 1/2 teaspoon or 1 to 2 teaspoon?
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

Here it is Monday night and Antique Roadshow has two shows for two hours tonight on our educational channel. 

joe p


----------



## Grandma Gail

Martin Keith, I, too, will keep you in my prayers. We have missed you and many have asked about you over the last few weeks. Stay strong - you have the support and prayers of many, many KP friends.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick view of the vest. It has to have buttons and also I have to reknit it and type up the pattern, but so far, I'm liking the way it's coming out.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Poledra65

siouxann said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I left here a few weeks ago with a lump or knot or something in my throat.
> This is for those who might care. A few weeks ago during a Tea party I left to have a lump in my throat checked out, and have been with several doctors since then. The bottom line is I have cancer. The outcome will be of no great surprise because of how involved it is. Both lungs have a lot of tumors, the lymph nodes in the center of the chest, and some spots on the liver.
> The only treatment I have available is chemo.
> 
> I am sorry to have caused some of you concern, and worry. I will be home now for several more days before I have to do that terrible chemo and I would covet all of your prayers, for me to be healed, God is still in the miracle business and as his word tells us he is the Great Physician
> I love and miss all my friends.
> Martin Keith
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Martin, my thoughts and prayers are with you!! We have missed you! Keep thinking positive, as I believe that a positive mindset is as important to healing as the drugs and potions that the MDs prescribe. Keep in touch as you are able.
Click to expand...

I agree with Siouxann, everything she said, I couldn't say it better. And it is so good to hear from you.


----------



## Grandma Gail

Mother Nature's mood has been totally erratic today. As I said before, morning was dark and dreary, followed by bright sunshine, followed by black clouds and pouring rain, then more sunshine followed by continuous lightening and thunder with heavy rain, and now sunny skies once again. It certainly has been a roller coaster ride. The old saying, If you don't like the weather wait five minutes has been accurate today. I feel sorry for the tent campers who filled the state parks this weekend. All the rain and cold temperatures did not make for a good start to summer camping.

I loved the vest - really classy. I admire your talent.

I hope everyone has had a restful day or night as the case may be. I'm joining you Joe to watch Antique Road Show.

Gail


----------



## Joe P

Good for you Grandma Gail You go girl I love antique roadshow.

joe p.



Grandma Gail said:


> Mother Nature's mood has been totally erratic today. As I said before, morning was dark and dreary, followed by bright sunshine, followed by black clouds and pouring rain, then more sunshine followed by continuous lightening and thunder with heavy rain, and now sunny skies once again. It certainly has been a roller coaster ride. The old saying, If you don't like the weather wait five minutes has been accurate today. I feel sorry for the tent campers who filled the state parks this weekend. All the rain and cold temperatures did not make for a good start to summer camping.
> 
> I loved the vest - really classy. I admire your talent.
> 
> I hope everyone has had a restful day or night as the case may be. I'm joining you Joe to watch Antique Road Show.
> 
> Gail


----------



## Poledra65

Ezenby said:


> When I lived in San Diego my doctor studied in Mexico and he had wonderful remedies. Oldest sons Scout Troop was going to hike the Sierra trail. Dr had him take B1 for two weeks prior to leaving. First time in his life all mosquitoes and no see ems didnt bother his hide. Suppose to leave a scent on skin...and they stay away.
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know about your out door flying bitters ...but here in Oregon this year the mosquitoes are awful. Neighbor has a pond and they are coming over here in clouds. Made up this spray. Works for me.
> 3 1/2 oz witch hazel
> 1/2 teaspoon lemongrass oil
> 1/2 teaspoon eucalyptus oil
> 1.2 teaspoon citronella oil
> Use small spray bottle 4 oz will do
> Shake before each use
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. I wonder if it works for spider bites. I was trimming the forsythia bush and I think I was bitten twice - once on my leg and once on my neck. The spot on my neck is red and about an inch or so in diameter. Very itchy too. I'm usually allergic to spider bites. Called the pest control this morning to have the house sprayed for spiders. My DH has a phobia and I'm getting to have one too. I used to be bitten by mosquitos a lot but the last couple of years haven't been too bad. Maybe they don't like my smell anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Growing up in Alaska where the state bird is the mosquito, my Grandmother used to make us take B1 everyday, never had problem with getting bit. It really does work.


----------



## Ezenby

Sorlena...the vest is so beautiful...and a perfect color. Excellent.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> Here it is Monday night and Antique Roadshow has two shows for two hours tonight on our educational channel.
> 
> joe p


I noted that too! Of course I have seen these two before, but the antiques really only get better with age!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby

You have thoughts going to you each day and when you have those thoughts you will have prayers. Check to see if the hospital has a nurse navigator for help. My hospital provides this service and is always there for answers. Sometimes it is difficult to look up meanings...or information on the web...the navigator is part of the cancer treatment and didnt cost anything. Bless you.



martin keith said:


> Thanks,siouxann,NanaCaren. Your concern brings tears of gratitude.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in San Diego my doctor studied in Mexico and he had wonderful remedies. Oldest sons Scout Troop was going to hike the Sierra trail. Dr had him take B1 for two weeks prior to leaving. First time in his life all mosquitoes and no see ems didnt bother his hide. Suppose to leave a scent on skin...and they stay away.
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know about your out door flying bitters ...but here in Oregon this year the mosquitoes are awful. Neighbor has a pond and they are coming over here in clouds. Made up this spray. Works for me.
> 3 1/2 oz witch hazel
> 1/2 teaspoon lemongrass oil
> 1/2 teaspoon eucalyptus oil
> 1.2 teaspoon citronella oil
> Use small spray bottle 4 oz will do
> Shake before each use
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. I wonder if it works for spider bites. I was trimming the forsythia bush and I think I was bitten twice - once on my leg and once on my neck. The spot on my neck is red and about an inch or so in diameter. Very itchy too. I'm usually allergic to spider bites. Called the pest control this morning to have the house sprayed for spiders. My DH has a phobia and I'm getting to have one too. I used to be bitten by mosquitos a lot but the last couple of years haven't been too bad. Maybe they don't like my smell anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Growing up in Alaska where the state bird is the mosquito, my Grandmother used to make us take B1 everyday, never had problem with getting bit. It really does work.
Click to expand...

Mum made us take B1, I make my teens take it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gingerwitch has shared some bread recipes on last week's Tea Party and they are so good that they need to be posted here. Gingerwitch gets all the credit for these!!! Enjoy folks. (The first bread recipe makes one loaf). I copy and pasted from there.

gingerwitch
a regular here

Joined: Oct 31, 11
Messages: 364
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: Lincoln City, Oregon 5mmdpns wrote:
gingerwitch wrote:
5mmdpns wrote:
Some bread starts with a sponge, though it's not sourdough. 
Quote:
Called poolish sometimes I think, maybe something like baku in other cultures. It's supposed to give more flavor. I tried it, but could notice no difference with my compromised sense of taste, so I saw no point in making the effort. But you mix flour, liquid, yeast and let it go for some hours, and it can be in the refrigerator. Nowadays I just hydrate the whole wheat flour for a few hours and think that gives a nicer loaf.


Ok, I know what you are talking about now. Mom used to have a jar of this stuff in the back of the refridgerator. She would take a scoop out and make bread with it. I had just never heard it refered to as a sponge before. Thanks for this. 

Wannabear, you do make an interesting point. I know my Mom would often put a dampish towel over her dough and let it rise. This was to protect against a draft. I dont recall her ever putting a pan of water in the oven. There seems to be so much to making bread!! *chuckles* the proof is now in the eating of the bread.....

Kate, your gardens are lovely. Love the pink peonies in the background (at least that is what they look like to me) on the last picture!


My friend's sponge is kept in the fridge--she's had it forever and just keeps adding to it as it's used up. I think she got it originally from a friend, who got it from a friend, who got it ....and so on, probably back to pioneer days! I think they used to tote this stuff around in the covered wagons.


Do you use a sponge? I never have and can you make one from scratch?
Wannabear, I have such fond memories of coming home from school and Mom would put out the hot homemade bread with butter and sprinkle of sugar on it. ooooweeee, it was good! and we were at the age where weight does not matter. hmmm, something to be said for the good old days! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This is a recipe I've used successfully:

Pain de Campagne sur Poolish (sponge method French bread)

Poolish:
1 tbs a.d. yeast (1 package)
11/2 c water (divided into 1/4 c. warm, 11/4 c. room temp.)
1 c. unbleached all-purpose flour
1/2 c. rye flour
1/2 c. whole wheat flour

Dough:
1 tsp. a.d. yeast
1-11/4 c. water, divided
3 c. unbleached a.p. flour
1 c. w.w. flour
1 tbs. salt

To make poolish: Dissolve yeast in about 1/4 c. warm water. When it is creamy, mix into a large bowl along with the 11/4 c. room temp. water.
In a small bow., combine all purp., rye, and w.w flours; slowly add by handfuls to the yeast mix, while stirring with plastic dough scraper or wooden spoon. The sponge will be the consistency of a thick pancake batter. Let this sponge sit in the bowl, covered with a dish towel, for 6-8 hours at room temp. or overnight in fridge.
To make dough: Dissolve yeast in 1/2 c. water; set aside. Mix another 1/2 c. water with the poolish in the bowl. (If poolish has been refrigerated, take it out an hour before using and use warm water (110 F.) for mixing, if rising at room temp. use tepid water.) Add remaining 1/4 c. if needed.
In a small bowl, combine a.p. and w.w. flour, add to poolish mix by handfuls, stirring vigorously (50 strokes) wi. wooden spoon after each handful.
After 5 mins of mixing, stir in the yeast mixture, and then continue adding flour by handful. When all but 1 c. of flour has been added (after about 10 mins. more) sprinkle the salt over the dough and stir to incorporate. 
Turn dough onto a work surface and knead 5 minutes while adding remaining 1 c. flour. The dough should be very moist and satiny--use a dough scraper to help.
Let dough rise, covered at room temp. about 11/2 hours until doubled.
To shape dough, first flatten it then fold outer edges over into middle. Repeat folding process 4 or 5 times sealing folds with heel of hand. With folds underneath, drag round ball of dough across work surface with pressure to make a tight loaf with no air bubbles on top. The loaf is best proofed in a banneton (8-inch diameter, 4-inch high basket lined with a flour dusted cloth) and then baked on a stone in the oven. But it is perfectly acceptable to proof and bake on a parchment lined baking tray. Let dough rise 1-11/2 hours. Slash top with razor 3 or 4 times.
Preheat oven to 450 F. with stone if using one. Slide loaf onto stone, turn oven to 400 immediately and bake 60-70 minutes. Turn off heat and leave oven door open for last 5 minutes to develop a thick crust.

This works well for me in my cooler house but it is labor intensive. Well worth the effort though!

I have a sourdough starter recipe too but haven't yet tried it out. This is basically what my friend Joan uses.

Sourdough starter (about 3 cups)

1 pck a.d. yeast
21/2 c. warm water (110-115 F. divided)
2 c. a. p. flour
1 tbs.gran sugar or honey

Dissolve yeast in 1/2 c. warm water. Stir in remaining 2 c. warm water, flour and sugar. Beat until smooth.
Cover w. cheesecloth and let stand at room temp. 5-10 days or until bubbly, stirring mixture 2 to 3 times each day. (A warmer room speeds up the fermentation process). 
To store, transfer the starter to a jar, cover with cheesecloth and refrigerate. Do not cover tightly with a metal lid.
To use starter, bring the desired amount to room temperature. To replenish the starter after using, stir 3/4 a.p. flour, 3/4 c. warm water and 1 tsp. gran. sugar or honey into the remaining amount. Cover and let stand at least 1 day or until bubbly, then re-refrigerate.
If starter isn't used within 10 days, stir in 1 tsp. sugar or honey and repeat every 10 days until used.
I cup of starter should be added to 6-7 cups flour for making 2 loaves of sourdough bread.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in San Diego my doctor studied in Mexico and he had wonderful remedies. Oldest sons Scout Troop was going to hike the Sierra trail. Dr had him take B1 for two weeks prior to leaving. First time in his life all mosquitoes and no see ems didnt bother his hide. Suppose to leave a scent on skin...and they stay away.
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know about your out door flying bitters ...but here in Oregon this year the mosquitoes are awful. Neighbor has a pond and they are coming over here in clouds. Made up this spray. Works for me.
> 3 1/2 oz witch hazel
> 1/2 teaspoon lemongrass oil
> 1/2 teaspoon eucalyptus oil
> 1.2 teaspoon citronella oil
> Use small spray bottle 4 oz will do
> Shake before each use
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. I wonder if it works for spider bites. I was trimming the forsythia bush and I think I was bitten twice - once on my leg and once on my neck. The spot on my neck is red and about an inch or so in diameter. Very itchy too. I'm usually allergic to spider bites. Called the pest control this morning to have the house sprayed for spiders. My DH has a phobia and I'm getting to have one too. I used to be bitten by mosquitos a lot but the last couple of years haven't been too bad. Maybe they don't like my smell anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Growing up in Alaska where the state bird is the mosquito, my Grandmother used to make us take B1 everyday, never had problem with getting bit. It really does work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mum made us take B1, I make my teens take it.
Click to expand...

Vit B1 is an excellent bug biter deterrant!! Been using it for years after a tip from someone in Australia at another knitting site I frequented some years back. It is good for your own blood production too!!


----------



## dandylion

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good night dear friends. I'm remembering the sacrifices of our veterans, our present service people and their families, and praying for them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, Sue. John and I have lots of relatives who served in the Armed Forces. Luckily, they all returned safely. John is also a Vet with 37 years of service in the Navy.
> 
> Be sure to watch the Memorial Day Concert on the Mall in Washington, DC, tonight, 8PM Eastern time.
Click to expand...

You're welcome, Doris, although I wish I had chosen a picture that depicted more uniforms than American. I didn't think of this being such a global thread until it was done. I felt sorry that I was so thoughtless, but couldn't find another picture and hoped it would be o.k. I do pray for all service people, and their families.

My dear, older brother was in the Navy also. He was not a good swimmer, but he said the test was that He had to jump from the ship into the water and make it back to the ladder, so he passed  
As I do every year, I watched the Memorial Services on PBS, and was moved as usual. 
Take Care, Sue


----------



## Edith M

Martin, sorry to hear your devastating diagnosis. You will certainly be on my prayer list. My middle son went through chemo for Non Hodgekins Lymphoma. It was a long and difficult time in the family;s life but our prayers were answered. God does indeed hear. Hugs from Edith M


----------



## Dori Sage

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in San Diego my doctor studied in Mexico and he had wonderful remedies. Oldest sons Scout Troop was going to hike the Sierra trail. Dr had him take B1 for two weeks prior to leaving. First time in his life all mosquitoes and no see ems didnt bother his hide. Suppose to leave a scent on skin...and they stay away.
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know about your out door flying bitters ...but here in Oregon this year the mosquitoes are awful. Neighbor has a pond and they are coming over here in clouds. Made up this spray. Works for me.
> 3 1/2 oz witch hazel
> 1/2 teaspoon lemongrass oil
> 1/2 teaspoon eucalyptus oil
> 1.2 teaspoon citronella oil
> Use small spray bottle 4 oz will do
> Shake before each use
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. I wonder if it works for spider bites. I was trimming the forsythia bush and I think I was bitten twice - once on my leg and once on my neck. The spot on my neck is red and about an inch or so in diameter. Very itchy too. I'm usually allergic to spider bites. Called the pest control this morning to have the house sprayed for spiders. My DH has a phobia and I'm getting to have one too. I used to be bitten by mosquitos a lot but the last couple of years haven't been too bad. Maybe they don't like my smell anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Growing up in Alaska where the state bird is the mosquito, my Grandmother used to make us take B1 everyday, never had problem with getting bit. It really does work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mum made us take B1, I make my teens take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vit B1 is an excellent bug biter deterrant!! Been using it for years after a tip from someone in Australia at another knitting site I frequented some years back. It is good for your own blood production too!!
Click to expand...

Too bad I didn't know all this a few years ago. We were in Sweden for 4 weeks. The mosquitos there are MIGs. Everyone else was okay. My bites were the size of a quarter, ankles swelled, the itch was unbearable. Must have been low of Vit B1. Now that summer is here I'll and I know, I'll start taking the Bs although they upset my stomach. Better than the bites however.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dori, I should have been taking this too. The other day a black fly bit me on the lower eyelid and I got one doozer of a big lump there!! I picked up some eye drops for various infections at the medical clinic and I am using that. It is just awkward and does not hurt. It is going down today. I have a lot of tears in that eye! I have a bottle of it on the go now!! (I cant use any insect repellant and I am allergic to perfumes so two strikes against me for that. ha, there is always a solution to things!)


----------



## margewhaples

Closing for the evening: Hobo and I are turning in as 0230 comes early and this has become his regular time for a walk on the wild side. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave

margewhaples said:


> Closing for the evening: Hobo and I are turning in as 0230 comes early and this has become his regular time for a walk on the wild side. Marlark Marge.


What an interesting body-clock he has, maybe he's been hanging around with foxes and picked up their nocturnal habits.

Dave


----------



## darowil

margewhaples said:


> Closing for the evening: Hobo and I are turning in as 0230 comes early and this has become his regular time for a walk on the wild side. Marlark Marge.


Thats all very well for him- but a pest for you being tied this way.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning, we had a lovely thunder and lightening storm around 3:45 this Morning. wish I could have gotten some pictures. The power has been out ever since. I love my generator.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, we had a lovely thunder and lightening storm around 3:45 this Morning. wish I could have gotten some pictures. The power has been out ever since. I love my generator.


How very resourceful you are! I will say goodnight! but have a lovely day!


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, we had a lovely thunder and lightening storm around 3:45 this Morning. wish I could have gotten some pictures. The power has been out ever since. I love my generator.


It's progressively cooling down here too and the forecast is for scattered thunderstorms, some torrential over the next few days. Hardly a surprise, there's a long Bank Holiday for the Jubilee coming up, rotten weather has been booked for the event!

I'm glad you have a generator, I can imagine how you need one on the farm. I seldom get powercuts where I am, but the phone lines run underground down the hill and they get soggy when it rains heavily, the mobile phone network is useful when that happens.

Dave


----------



## KateB

I have just realised why it seemed so quiet on the Tea party for the last few days - I've been on last week's! Is it an age thing?  I was so proud that I'd managed to post pics of our garden, pity I put them in the wrong place!
Need to go back now and read all the posts I've missed since Sunday. Wondered where you had all gone!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, we had a lovely thunder and lightening storm around 3:45 this Morning. wish I could have gotten some pictures. The power has been out ever since. I love my generator.
> 
> 
> 
> How very resourceful you are! I will say goodnight! but have a lovely day!
Click to expand...

Good night to you!


----------



## FireballDave

Be afraid... Be very afraid!

I've just received an email from one of the crafting magazines to which I subscribe, with hot news. _QVC_, a television shopping channel in the UK, is having a three-hour _Christmas Crafting Extravaganza_ tomorrow afternoon. With less than seven months to go, the festive hype starts now!

Forgive me for being less than enthusiastic about Christmas 2012, I know some people are busily planning their festivities, but I'm bored already!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, we had a lovely thunder and lightening storm around 3:45 this Morning. wish I could have gotten some pictures. The power has been out ever since. I love my generator.
> 
> 
> 
> It's progressively cooling down here too and the forecast is for scattered thunderstorms, some torrential over the next few days. Hardly a surprise, there's a long Bank Holiday for the Jubilee coming up, rotten weather has been booked for the event!
> 
> I'm glad you have a generator, I can imagine how you need one on the farm. I seldom get powercuts where I am, but the phone lines run underground down the hill and they get soggy when it rains heavily, the mobile phone network is useful when that happens.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hopefully the rain will wait until after the week end.

When the storm started it was rather sudden and shook the house. The generator is a must here, the power goes out often in this time of year. All my power lines are underground as well, it makes more sense to have them that way.

The sky is looking much nicer after the rain. It is getting rather windy out though. A nice reprieve from the heat.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> I have just realised why it seemed so quiet on the Tea party for the last few days - I've been on last week's! Is it an age thing?  I was so proud that I'd managed to post pics of our garden, pity I put them in the wrong place!
> Need to go back now and read all the posts I've missed since Sunday. Wondered where you had all gone!


The pictures of your garden are lovely.


----------



## KateB

skinny minnie said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skinny minnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skinny minnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave from very wet and cold Tasmania. Whilst on computer my wrists are so cold. Been meaning to knit fingerless mitts but with all family requests haven't found time. remembered i had gloves haven't worn in years. tried them out but cursor wont move. will just have to have fingerless. Absolutely loved the video of Venus. My DD3 bought some masks whilst on trip there. Will send her copy of video. Just love your recipes. This pasta one I have not heard of and will definately try this for dinner tonight. It is 9.38 Saturday morn here
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter and I were discussing the weather in Australia. What do you consider cold? I feel it's probably warmer than our cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today it was 13c. But i do feel cold as name suggests i am skinny, no meat on the bones lol. Tasmania is way south of mainland Australia. Only 5 days to go before official start of winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :?: I don't know why that seems so strange to me--we are at the start of summer and there you are getting prepared for winter.!!!! Stay warm--my DIL's are "skinny minnies" also and are always putting sweaters, jackets on. Wish I had that problem. I had one brother (decd) who was always thin, but the rest of us weren't. Weigh is always a battle!! :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get my genes from paternal GF. He used to race horses. When anyone ever made mention of my size, said, have you ever seen an overweight thoroughbred
Click to expand...

My gran used to say that she was "one of Pharaoh's lean cattle!"


----------



## margewhaples

It's 0329 and remains rather warm,comfortably so. Thanks for the picture Nana I post each day and save for the future.
That way I can visit any time I wish. Hobo is out for his constitutional and I'm waiting so that I can shut the door as he doesn't always stay out long. Sometimes he wimpers or barks and I don't want him to wake all the neighboring dogs as we seem to have quite a lot. Today I will go to Tai Chi. My stamina has been very poor lately and I have had to sit down while form is practiced. I go as long as I can until back spasms halt my ability to have flowing movement.I won't let it stop me though as I know that the weakness always follows a flare of fibro and will take sev.
wks to restore. I am fresh out of ideas for knitting.
The jacket I want, I just haven't been able to find the right pattern. I don't want to have to pay for the pattern unless its exactly what I want. Back to reading my stash of novels. Marlark Marge.


----------



## jknappva

[I am sorry to have caused some of you concern, and worry. I will be home now for several more days before I have to do that terrible chemo and I would covet all of your prayers, for me to be healed, God is still in the miracle business and as his word tells us he is the Great Physician 
I love and miss all my friends.
Martin Keith[/quote]

We have missed you, too. I'm so sorry to hear that you've had such news. I will definitely keep you in my prayers...please keep in touch when you feel like it.
You have my very best wishes and prayers.
JuneK


----------



## jmai5421

5mmdpns said:


> Gingerwitch has shared some bread recipes on last week's Tea Party and they are so good that they need to be posted here. Gingerwitch gets all the credit for these!!! Enjoy folks. (The first bread recipe makes one loaf). I copy and pasted from there.
> 
> gingerwitch
> a regular here
> 
> Joined: Oct 31, 11
> Messages: 364
> Feedback: 0/0.0%
> Location: Lincoln City, Oregon 5mmdpns wrote:
> gingerwitch wrote:
> 5mmdpns wrote:
> Some bread starts with a sponge, though it's not sourdough.
> Quote:
> Called poolish sometimes I think, maybe something like baku in other cultures. It's supposed to give more flavor. I tried it, but could notice no difference with my compromised sense of taste, so I saw no point in making the effort. But you mix flour, liquid, yeast and let it go for some hours, and it can be in the refrigerator. Nowadays I just hydrate the whole wheat flour for a few hours and think that gives a nicer loaf.
> 
> Ok, I know what you are talking about now. Mom used to have a jar of this stuff in the back of the refridgerator. She would take a scoop out and make bread with it. I had just never heard it refered to as a sponge before. Thanks for this.
> 
> Wannabear, you do make an interesting point. I know my Mom would often put a dampish towel over her dough and let it rise. This was to protect against a draft. I dont recall her ever putting a pan of water in the oven. There seems to be so much to making bread!! *chuckles* the proof is now in the eating of the bread.....
> 
> Kate, your gardens are lovely. Love the pink peonies in the background (at least that is what they look like to me) on the last picture!
> 
> My friend's sponge is kept in the fridge--she's had it forever and just keeps adding to it as it's used up. I think she got it originally from a friend, who got it from a friend, who got it ....and so on, probably back to pioneer days! I think they used to tote this stuff around in the covered wagons.
> 
> Do you use a sponge? I never have and can you make one from scratch?
> Wannabear, I have such fond memories of coming home from school and Mom would put out the hot homemade bread with butter and sprinkle of sugar on it. ooooweeee, it was good! and we were at the age where weight does not matter. hmmm, something to be said for the good old days!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> This is a recipe I've used successfully:
> 
> Pain de Campagne sur Poolish (sponge method French bread)
> 
> Poolish:
> 1 tbs a.d. yeast (1 package)
> 11/2 c water (divided into 1/4 c. warm, 11/4 c. room temp.)
> 1 c. unbleached all-purpose flour
> 1/2 c. rye flour
> 1/2 c. whole wheat flour
> 
> Dough:
> 1 tsp. a.d. yeast
> 1-11/4 c. water, divided
> 3 c. unbleached a.p. flour
> 1 c. w.w. flour
> 1 tbs. salt
> 
> To make poolish: Dissolve yeast in about 1/4 c. warm water. When it is creamy, mix into a large bowl along with the 11/4 c. room temp. water.
> In a small bow., combine all purp., rye, and w.w flours; slowly add by handfuls to the yeast mix, while stirring with plastic dough scraper or wooden spoon. The sponge will be the consistency of a thick pancake batter. Let this sponge sit in the bowl, covered with a dish towel, for 6-8 hours at room temp. or overnight in fridge.
> To make dough: Dissolve yeast in 1/2 c. water; set aside. Mix another 1/2 c. water with the poolish in the bowl. (If poolish has been refrigerated, take it out an hour before using and use warm water (110 F.) for mixing, if rising at room temp. use tepid water.) Add remaining 1/4 c. if needed.
> In a small bowl, combine a.p. and w.w. flour, add to poolish mix by handfuls, stirring vigorously (50 strokes) wi. wooden spoon after each handful.
> After 5 mins of mixing, stir in the yeast mixture, and then continue adding flour by handful. When all but 1 c. of flour has been added (after about 10 mins. more) sprinkle the salt over the dough and stir to incorporate.
> Turn dough onto a work surface and knead 5 minutes while adding remaining 1 c. flour. The dough should be very moist and satiny--use a dough scraper to help.
> Let dough rise, covered at room temp. about 11/2 hours until doubled.
> To shape dough, first flatten it then fold outer edges over into middle. Repeat folding process 4 or 5 times sealing folds with heel of hand. With folds underneath, drag round ball of dough across work surface with pressure to make a tight loaf with no air bubbles on top. The loaf is best proofed in a banneton (8-inch diameter, 4-inch high basket lined with a flour dusted cloth) and then baked on a stone in the oven. But it is perfectly acceptable to proof and bake on a parchment lined baking tray. Let dough rise 1-11/2 hours. Slash top with razor 3 or 4 times.
> Preheat oven to 450 F. with stone if using one. Slide loaf onto stone, turn oven to 400 immediately and bake 60-70 minutes. Turn off heat and leave oven door open for last 5 minutes to develop a thick crust.
> 
> This works well for me in my cooler house but it is labor intensive. Well worth the effort though!
> 
> I have a sourdough starter recipe too but haven't yet tried it out. This is basically what my friend Joan uses.
> 
> Sourdough starter (about 3 cups)
> 
> 1 pck a.d. yeast
> 21/2 c. warm water (110-115 F. divided)
> 2 c. a. p. flour
> 1 tbs.gran sugar or honey
> 
> Dissolve yeast in 1/2 c. warm water. Stir in remaining 2 c. warm water, flour and sugar. Beat until smooth.
> Cover w. cheesecloth and let stand at room temp. 5-10 days or until bubbly, stirring mixture 2 to 3 times each day. (A warmer room speeds up the fermentation process).
> To store, transfer the starter to a jar, cover with cheesecloth and refrigerate. Do not cover tightly with a metal lid.
> To use starter, bring the desired amount to room temperature. To replenish the starter after using, stir 3/4 a.p. flour, 3/4 c. warm water and 1 tsp. gran. sugar or honey into the remaining amount. Cover and let stand at least 1 day or until bubbly, then re-refrigerate.
> If starter isn't used within 10 days, stir in 1 tsp. sugar or honey and repeat every 10 days until used.
> I cup of starter should be added to 6-7 cups flour for making 2 loaves of sourdough bread.


Thanks for reposting the bread recipes. I missed last weeks TP. I will bookmark these and print them out when we get our printer up here and hooked up. I need the paper copy to work in the kitchen. i will send a copy to my sister. She makes all her own bread. She will love this for a change.


----------



## Marianne818

martin keith said:


> Hello everyone, I left here a few weeks ago with a lump or knot or something in my throat.
> This is for those who might care. A few weeks ago during a Tea party I left to have a lump in my throat checked out, and have been with several doctors since then. The bottom line is I have cancer. The outcome will be of no great surprise because of how involved it is. Both lungs have a lot of tumors, the lymph nodes in the center of the chest, and some spots on the liver.
> The only treatment I have available is chemo.
> 
> I am sorry to have caused some of you concern, and worry. I will be home now for several more days before I have to do that terrible chemo and I would covet all of your prayers, for me to be healed, God is still in the miracle business and as his word tells us he is the Great Physician
> I love and miss all my friends.
> Martin Keith


Keeping you in prayers... please have someone update for us..


----------



## Marianne818

I have a prayer request... my roommate Cindi went to the Dr yesterday, she's been feeling run down and she knows she has a thyroid problem but has been off medication for 2 yrs. She has a swelling a the base of her throat so she didn't put off seeking medical attention (thank goodness) We should receive a call about an appointment for test, but the Dr warned her it could be cancer.. she is a heavy smoker.. (more than a pack a day) The doctor did tell her it is a 50/50 chance, but the firmness of the palpitation is not a good sign. Cindi has been my best friend for 15 yrs, after her husband passed away, then my husband a few years later.. we decided we didn't like living alone.. neither cared about getting married again so pooled together and moved here where neither one of us had "memories". Cindi is an only child and both her parents have passed on, so other than a few distant cousins and one other "sister" (is what we call each other) we are the only family she has. Please keep her in your prayers.. we are all in shock at this news...


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne, hopes and prayers that it's not, but that if it is she'll have a good and speedy recovery.


----------



## jmai5421

Marianne,
You and Cindi will both be in my daily prayers.
Judy


----------



## Joe P

I am praying and hope everything turns out well and if not keep us informed and you have your plate full, don't you? I am proud of you three. Mama included there, right?

joe p



Marianne818 said:


> I have a prayer request... my roommate Cindi went to the Dr yesterday, she's been feeling run down and she knows she has a thyroid problem but has been off medication for 2 yrs. She has a swelling a the base of her throat so she didn't put off seeking medical attention (thank goodness) We should receive a call about an appointment for test, but the Dr warned her it could be cancer.. she is a heavy smoker.. (more than a pack a day) The doctor did tell her it is a 50/50 chance, but the firmness of the palpitation is not a good sign. Cindi has been my best friend for 15 yrs, after her husband passed away, then my husband a few years later.. we decided we didn't like living alone.. neither cared about getting married again so pooled together and moved here where neither one of us had "memories". Cindi is an only child and both her parents have passed on, so other than a few distant cousins and one other "sister" (is what we call each other) we are the only family she has. Please keep her in your prayers.. we are all in shock at this news...


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne I will keep you and Cindi in my thoughts.


----------



## Marianne818

Joe P said:


> I am praying and hope everything turns out well and if not keep us informed and you have your plate full, don't you? I am proud of you three. Mama included there, right?
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a prayer request... my roommate Cindi went to the Dr yesterday, she's been feeling run down and she knows she has a thyroid problem but has been off medication for 2 yrs. She has a swelling a the base of her throat so she didn't put off seeking medical attention (thank goodness) We should receive a call about an appointment for test, but the Dr warned her it could be cancer.. she is a heavy smoker.. (more than a pack a day) The doctor did tell her it is a 50/50 chance, but the firmness of the palpitation is not a good sign. Cindi has been my best friend for 15 yrs, after her husband passed away, then my husband a few years later.. we decided we didn't like living alone.. neither cared about getting married again so pooled together and moved here where neither one of us had "memories". Cindi is an only child and both her parents have passed on, so other than a few distant cousins and one other "sister" (is what we call each other) we are the only family she has. Please keep her in your prayers.. we are all in shock at this news...
Click to expand...

JoeP Mamma is ALWAYS included whether we like it or not... LOL... she's already insisting on going with us for the tests. Besides, she says she can possibly see her Nurse and xray friends while she is there. :lol: ;-)


----------



## Marianne818

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers... will keep you posted when we have more info. 
Marianne


----------



## Joe P

As we say "SOLDIER ON!!!!"

joe p



Marianne818 said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers... will keep you posted when we have more info.
> Marianne


----------



## Grandmapaula

Marianne and Martin, I will put both of your names on my prayer list and also have my DH put you on his ham radio prayer group. This group from all over the US and Canada are a powerful bunch of prayer warriors. 
I am off to make the hour drive to Syracuse to see my little granddaughter Lily - just got word that she is up to 2lbs!!! The best part is now I get to hold her! Paula


----------



## Marilyn K.

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkic _Cacik_ and Greek _Tzatziki_ are pretty much the same, unless you're Turkish or Greek in which case they're utterly different!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I have made your Cacik for a cook-out we are to have in about half an hour. The attendees MAY get to have some. I used some of the mint I planted last week, chiffonaded (is that a word?) it and mixed it in with the cucumbers and yogurt. The next time i make it, I want to try some minced onion in it, too.
Click to expand...

Ah yes, onion is delightful in it also. Dave, you tell it like it is.(((ggg
marilyn


----------



## NanaCaren

Grandmapaula said:


> Marianne and Martin, I will put both of your names on my prayer list and also have my DH put you on his ham radio prayer group. This group from all over the US and Canada are a powerful bunch of prayer warriors.
> I am off to make the hour drive to Syracuse to see my little granddaughter Lily - just got word that she is up to 2lbs!!! The best part is now I get to hold her! Paula


Congratulations!!! Give Lily and extra hug. I remember the day my oldest grandson reached 2lbs, such a mile stone. soon after he got to be flown to Syracuse from Oklahoma, Blake is now ten.


----------



## Marilyn K.

Hello Martin,
Everyone seems to have said it all. My heart and prayers are with you!
marilyn


----------



## Marianne818

2 lbs!!!!!!! that is awesome!!! Now lets go for 2.5 ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> I have just realised why it seemed so quiet on the Tea party for the last few days - I've been on last week's! Is it an age thing?  I was so proud that I'd managed to post pics of our garden, pity I put them in the wrong place!
> Need to go back now and read all the posts I've missed since Sunday. Wondered where you had all gone!


And here those of us who are still peeking around at last week's Tea Party, thought you wanted to hang out with us!!! Seriously, your photos were absolutely beautiful!! and I am glad you posted them. Happy reading!


----------



## Southern Gal

Grandmapaula said:


> Marianne and Martin, I will put both of your names on my prayer list and also have my DH put you on his ham radio prayer group. This group from all over the US and Canada are a powerful bunch of prayer warriors.
> I am off to make the hour drive to Syracuse to see my little granddaughter Lily - just got word that she is up to 2lbs!!! The best part is now I get to hold her! Paula


first of all, gmapaula, congrats on the continued good health of the baby, my friends daughter is in hawaii, and she had twins born dec. and they came home finally the last o ne last month, when he was born, his foot was the length of first diget on index finger, and now he weighs a whopping 8lbs. so hopefully yours will get there soon.
marianne, my heart goes out to you, i lost a best friend about 4yrs ago, she and i started 5th gr. together and we graduated in 71, so we had been bff's for 40yrs when she passed. we always maintained a connection through marriages and travels a nd any time she was home, the other 2 bffs and i always got together and then when she did move home, we had our monthly girls nites out, i still think about and enjoy all the memories, so i pray for your good friend, cindi and wish the best news for her, i pray that God will intervene before the dr. or anyone goes in and takes away the tumor. i believe God works miracles today. i have seen them. 
martin keith, the same goes for you, i know God can take this very big problem and make it go away, so we continue to carry you in our prayers.
i am just beginning my day, gnephew is here, and we are doing a dr. appt. for his physical so he can go to his spina bifida camp, he is 16 and somewhat of a miracle kid himself. i fixed myself a legal giant omlet filled with so much onion, mushrooms i used my ham and cheese and kept it legal, still working on the lbs.
we went to the lake for most of the early part of the day yest. it was very quiet and not as many folks around, i think most had already gone back home, we did enjoy the water, chilly at first. but we floated several times. we did manage not to burn, yeah for us, there were parts that have not seen sun this yr. so i didn't want us to regret being out on the water, as always i have enjoyed the tp and the photos were great. the recipes, eh, well, you know i hate cooking, and i tend to keep it really basic and legal. (wouldn't matter if it was legal, i hate to cook :? and thats no apology  ) ok, gotta start digging out and pricing junk to give to church yard sale this wk end. later


----------



## 5mmdpns

jmai5421, one of the things that is so nice about these bread recipes is the fact that they make only one or two loaves of bread. I am just one person living by myself and so a loaf of bread does last for a long time! You also know exactly what is all in the bread too. I did note that there was no form of fats in these two loaves of bread! Good for those watching our cholesterol levels. They do print out beautifully too. I am enclosing these recipes in a letter to my DIL (hopefully she will become my DIL!). She loves to cook and bake.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Grandmapaula said:


> I am off to make the hour drive to Syracuse to see my little granddaughter Lily - just got word that she is up to 2lbs!!! The best part is now I get to hold her! Paula


Wow! a big two pounder!! It may still seem very small, but to those who have had premie babies, this is a milestone!! Treasure Lily and get a picture of the two of you together!!! Have you knit her tiny little outfits? What does she wear? she would be smaller than a Cabbage Patch Doll!!!


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> Be afraid... Be very afraid!
> 
> I've just received an email from one of the crafting magazines to which I subscribe, with hot news. _QVC_, a television shopping channel in the UK, is having a three-hour _Christmas Crafting Extravaganza_ tomorrow afternoon. With less than seven months to go, the festive hype starts now!
> 
> Forgive me for being less than enthusiastic about Christmas 2012, I know some people are busily planning their festivities, but I'm bored already!
> 
> Dave


Oh, come now, Dave, you said that last year, too, but you were all excited with the preparations for the holidays when December rolled around. You're really soft-hearted!! :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT

Marianne, please tell Cindi that she'll be in my prayers, also. Such terrible news to hear! Let's hope that her doctor/s will take good care of her.


----------



## Joe P

Doris please forgive me but I don't know how to the file/picture attachment deal to come up if I don't do it this way. Hang in there with me. thanks.

This is a pattern of the elephant I got from y'all sometime ago and I changed it drastically to meet the needs of the cup on top and the small size, also the Tee towel and pad for the pot to stand on. The patterns for those two are out of my mind from Grandma. The threads came from my find at the Goodwill. I hope you like these. They are pretty homemade and very very simple.

joe p



DorisT said:


> Marianne, please tell Cindi that she'll be in my prayers, also. Such terrible news to hear! Let's hope that her doctor/s will take good care of her.


----------



## Lurker 2

My thoughts are with you Marianne, and Cindi, it must be an awful shock when you have been friends for so long.

Joe that is one comical elephant !

The doctor detected a heart murmur, while I was checking something out yesterday- so now I am waiting to see a cardiologist, as well as the orthopaedics specialist. The delights of being older!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe, you use such happy colors and the elephant looks happy too!! Very nice work. Love his little tusks!!


----------



## jmai5421

Joe P said:


> Doris please forgive me but I don't know how to the file/picture attachment deal to come up if I don't do it this way. Hang in there with me. thanks.
> 
> This is a pattern of the elephant I got from y'all sometime ago and I changed it drastically to meet the needs of the cup on top and the small size, also the Tee towel and pad for the pot to stand on. The patterns for those two are out of my mind from Grandma. The threads came from my find at the Goodwill. I hope you like these. They are pretty homemade and very very simple.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, please tell Cindi that she'll be in my prayers, also. Such terrible news to hear! Let's hope that her doctor/s will take good care of her.
Click to expand...

Hi Joe
I like your tea cosie and tea towel. I also like the Goodwill find. I am going to try that plus Big Lots, but first I have to use some of my stash. People from church find out I knit and sew, so they drop off their extras with me. I can't say no. I have a huge stash mostly free.
I made your potato salad and it was delicious. My DH doesn't like it so I cut down thr recipe just for me for a couple of days, but finished it for supper. Believe it or not I had all the ingredients. Going to town is an hour trip each way, so I plan menus ahead of time. I just happened to have a red onion from something I was going to make but forgot after I got the red onion. I brought up a jar of my homecanned dill pickles. I don't know why because DH does not like thoes either. Anyway I have 2 more small red potatoes, etc so I am going to make it again today to go with the walleyes that DH caught yesterday. Thanks for the recipe. I hope your Mom enjoyed hers even thouoght she was tired and ate alone. At least she had a delicious home cooked meal.
DH is out working on the beach. I promised to haul dirt to fill in the tracks made by the skid loader.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> My thoughts are with you Marianne, and Cindi, it must be an awful shock when you have been friends for so long.
> 
> Joe that is one comical elephant !
> 
> The doctor detected a heart murmur, while I was checking something out yesterday- so now I am waiting to see a cardiologist, as well as the orthopaedics specialist. The delights of being older!!!


myfanwy, what is not realized is that there are many people who walk around with a heart murmer. Most people have them and they are harmless. You have likely had this all your life and now a doctor has picked up on it. Prayers for you regardless, not just prayers for your physical health but also prayers that you would have peace of mind. You have so much going on in your life.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts are with you Marianne, and Cindi, it must be an awful shock when you have been friends for so long.
> 
> Joe that is one comical elephant !
> 
> The doctor detected a heart murmur, while I was checking something out yesterday- so now I am waiting to see a cardiologist, as well as the orthopaedics specialist. The delights of being older!!!
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy, what is not realized is that there are many people who walk around with a heart murmer. Most people have them and they are harmless. You have likely had this all your life and now a doctor has picked up on it. Prayers for you regardless, not just prayers for your physical health but also prayers that you would have peace of mind. You have so much going on in your life.
Click to expand...

I always have a habit of going through masses of Crises at the same time. The doctor must be concerned because he wrote the letter to the specialist straight away. One thing at least my sugar level was 4.9 which I believe is not too bad- hopefully it means the diet changes are helping.


----------



## jmai5421

Congratulations on the new granddaughter Lily. I am sure you are relieved that she is now 2# and hopefully doing well. I am glad you get to go see her and actually hold her. Loving human contact is great therapy for babies. There is nothing better that a grandmothers love, also athe love of the parents.


----------



## Joe P

I am so glad you like the potato salad recipe, Mother never mentioned whether she liked the dinner or not. I think she just forgets or sort of expects this and it is not out of the ordinary. Oh well, she did eat alone and hopefully she enjoyed it.


----------



## Marilyn K.

Marianne818 said:


> 2 lbs!!!!!!! that is awesome!!! Now lets go for 2.5 ;-)


For what it's worth. My preemie grandson just graduated from college! Heart is with all the wee ones!
God Bless!
marilyn


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All, I've at last found time to catch up & type my comments. What did I do before I retired that allowed me to have so much spare time I don't seem to have now?
> I {we} watched the song contest & I have to say the winner would have been Estonia if I"d had my way. Thought he was a lovely young man, too, could have fancied him a few, well lot of, years ago. That didn't influence my choice though, that was based entirely on the music!
> Estonia has a brilliant musical tradition, we went to the musical festival there just a few weeks before the Soviet Union fell apart, a really joyful occasion in a country that was unbelievably poor by European standards. I'd like to go back & see it now.
> We met our Estonian friends thru my DH hearing on his radio a call from someone in Estonia asking if anyone in England could offer hospitality to a couple who were coming over & wanted to visit London. My husband offered to put them up & take them to London. although he thought they would get an offer from someone nearer; they came to us which was just as well as the money they were allowed to bring out of the country wasn't enough to cover their rail fare, let alone food & a bed. We had a great time with them, & they invited us back. They particularly wanted us to go to the music festival so we went then. We went to the top of a TV tower to meet the man who had put out the call for help for them. bit of a shock shortly after we arrived home to see that tower surrounded by Russian tanks!!
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> It has changed a lot since the Soviet Union imploded, I'm involved in an international arts exchange program between universities in the UK and Estonia. The city centre is a World Heritage Site and is preserved as a perfect example of _Hansa_ architecture. The restaurant at the top of the TV Tower serves some of the best Russian food in Tallinn and the tower itself has been preserved, complete with telescopes that take kopec coins!
> 
> Tallinn is lovely at this time of year, Baltic Summers are fantastic.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Would this be Hansa as in Hanseatic league?


----------



## mjs

Grandma Gail said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working this weekend - just emptied 10 boxes. I made lots of progress. Now I'm pooped. Went to the farmers market this morning and purchased red and gold beets. When I got home I roasted them. Now I'll attempt to peel them and have them for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're making progress, the thught of all the upheaval is what stops me contemplating moving.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've often said if I never move again, it will be too soon. The thought of packing my bead, fabric, yarn, and other craft items stashes are overwhelming. Then there's the usual household furnishings. Ugh - I'll stay put.
Click to expand...

I think you need to decide by some age - 65,70, whatever - where you intend to be for the rest of your life as far as you can anticipate that. Because the point comes when you simply cannot cope with a move.


----------



## Dori Sage

mjs said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working this weekend - just emptied 10 boxes. I made lots of progress. Now I'm pooped. Went to the farmers market this morning and purchased red and gold beets. When I got home I roasted them. Now I'll attempt to peel them and have them for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're making progress, the thught of all the upheaval is what stops me contemplating moving.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've often said if I never move again, it will be too soon. The thought of packing my bead, fabric, yarn, and other craft items stashes are overwhelming. Then there's the usual household furnishings. Ugh - I'll stay put.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need to decide by some age - 65,70, whatever - where you intend to be for the rest of your life as far as you can anticipate that. Because the point comes when you simply cannot cope with a move.
Click to expand...

They will have to take me out feet first. never moving again. love it here.


----------



## KateB

Marianne my heart goes out to you and Cindi, and fingers (and everything else) crossed for a happy outcome.


----------



## KatyNora

Marianne, I'll keep Cindi in my thoughts and hope the tests come out in her favor. You're both fortunate to have each other's support and sisterhood.


----------



## dandylion

NanaCaren said:


> Marianne I will keep you and Cindi in my thoughts.[/quote
> 
> Add my prayers to that prayer group, Marianne. Miracles can happen. Sue


----------



## iamsam

dave - ..."a long bank holiday" - are the banks actually closed all the time of the holiday? our bands cannot be closed more than three days in a row - two or three days - think it is three - the depression seventy years ago prompted that law.

sam



FireballDave said:



> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, we had a lovely thunder and lightening storm around 3:45 this Morning. wish I could have gotten some pictures. The power has been out ever since. I love my generator.
> 
> 
> 
> It's progressively cooling down here too and the forecast is for scattered thunderstorms, some torrential over the next few days. Hardly a surprise, there's a long Bank Holiday for the Jubilee coming up, rotten weather has been booked for the event!
> 
> I'm glad you have a generator, I can imagine how you need one on the farm. I seldom get powercuts where I am, but the phone lines run underground down the hill and they get soggy when it rains heavily, the mobile phone network is useful when that happens.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

it seems the hype begins earlier every year - soon they will probably begin on new year's day - and never take their decorations down. i'm with you - boring. in her shopping heidi picks up thinks for my christmas giving - she finds such great sales - i usually like it all done before the first of july - then i don't need to think about it until the week before the holiday.

sam



FireballDave said:


> Be afraid... Be very afraid!
> 
> I've just received an email from one of the crafting magazines to which I subscribe, with hot news. _QVC_, a television shopping channel in the UK, is having a three-hour _Christmas Crafting Extravaganza_ tomorrow afternoon. With less than seven months to go, the festive hype starts now!
> 
> Forgive me for being less than enthusiastic about Christmas 2012, I know some people are busily planning their festivities, but I'm bored already!
> 
> Dave


----------



## iamsam

marianne - warm thoughts and positive energy coming your way for your "sister" and you both. 

sam


----------



## iamsam

grandmapaula - goodness - 2 pounds - how much did she weight when she was born? i bet it will be good to hold her.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Marianne and Martin, I will put both of your names on my prayer list and also have my DH put you on his ham radio prayer group. This group from all over the US and Canada are a powerful bunch of prayer warriors.
> I am off to make the hour drive to Syracuse to see my little granddaughter Lily - just got word that she is up to 2lbs!!! The best part is now I get to hold her! Paula


----------



## dandylion

Sam, I admire your organization and restraint. Whenever I buy or make a Christmas present early I have either put it away and forgotten about it, Or ---- and this is the usual thing that happens ---- I get so eager, I give the present early. Then I end up hurriedly shopping later.  Therefore, it's just better for me to shop at the last minute. I hardly ever knit Christmas gifts, but give gifts through the year, stating that they must be early or late birthday gifts. That's the only thing that works with my gift giving. Isn't that sad?  dandylion/sue


thewren said:


> it seems the hype begins earlier every year - soon they will probably begin on new year's day - and never take their decorations down. i'm with you - boring. in her shopping heidi picks up thinks for my christmas giving - she finds such great sales - i usually like it all done before the first of july - then i don't need to think about it until the week before the holiday.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be afraid... Be very afraid!
> 
> I've just received an email from one of the crafting magazines to which I subscribe, with hot news. _QVC_, a television shopping channel in the UK, is having a three-hour _Christmas Crafting Extravaganza_ tomorrow afternoon. With less than seven months to go, the festive hype starts now!
> 
> Forgive me for being less than enthusiastic about Christmas 2012, I know some people are busily planning their festivities, but I'm bored already!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

I try an buy good presents through out the year and set them aside. You never know when you might need a last minute gift for an occaision. I dont necessarily buy them or make them for Christmas. There are birthdays and graduations and other occaisions when a gift is needed and then I dont have to rush around trying to find one!


----------



## iamsam

dandylion said:


> Sam, I admire your organization and restraint. Whenever I buy or make a Christmas present early I have either put it away and forgotten about it, Or ---- and this is the usual thing that happens ---- I get so eager, I give the present early. Then I end up hurriedly shopping later.  Therefore, it's just better for me to shop at the last minute. I hardly ever knit Christmas gifts, but give gifts through the year, stating that they must be early or late birthday gifts. That's the only thing that works with my gift giving. Isn't that sad?  dandylion/sue
> 
> sue - i don't think it's sad - i love giving gifts during the year for no reason - i think it makes the receiver happier that you thought of them other than a special day or time.
> 
> heidi has a room in the basement where christmas decorations are kept and also holds the christmas presents. by november there is a lock on the door so "little feet" can not walk in.
> 
> i love the way she shops - most of the time the stores practically pay her to take their merchandise. lol she can smell a sale miles away.
> 
> sam


----------



## dandylion

Good Idea, but do you keep them in a special, marked box somewhere? Do you keep a list of them? Now that I'm retired, I have to change my habits of never shopping until I need something. I'll need to shop the sales and organize gifts like you and Sam and other more responsible people  sue


5mmdpns said:


> I try an buy good presents through out the year and set them aside. You never know when you might need a last minute gift for an occaision. I dont necessarily buy them or make them for Christmas. There are birthdays and graduations and other occaisions when a gift is needed and then I dont have to rush around trying to find one!


----------



## dandylion

thewren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I admire your organization and restraint. Whenever I buy or make a Christmas present early I have either put it away and forgotten about it, Or ---- and this is the usual thing that happens ---- I get so eager, I give the present early. Then I end up hurriedly shopping later.  Therefore, it's just better for me to shop at the last minute. I hardly ever knit Christmas gifts, but give gifts through the year, stating that they must be early or late birthday gifts. That's the only thing that works with my gift giving. Isn't that sad?  dandylion/sue
> 
> sue - i don't think it's sad - i love giving gifts during the year for no reason - i think it makes the receiver happier that you thought of them other than a special day or time.
> 
> heidi has a room in the basement where christmas decorations are kept and also holds the christmas presents. by november there is a lock on the door so "little feet" can not walk in.
> 
> i love the way she shops - most of the time the stores practically pay her to take their merchandise. lol she can smell a sale miles away.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I had a friend like that, Sam. She shopped every day, knew all of the sales people and could watch an item until just the right time to buy. She could get a valuable dress for almost nothing. Quite a shopper. She is not with us any longer, but she was the best  sue
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Prayers to all of you with medical concerns. Keep a positive attitude and laugh as much as possible. Love to all.


----------



## siouxann

5mmdpns said:


> []
> 
> Vit B1 is an excellent bug biter deterrant!! Been using it for years after a tip from someone in Australia at another knitting site I frequented some years back. It is good for your own blood production too!!


What quantity of the B1 do you take? i used to take a B complex, and then a B12, but I don't remember quite why. I think it had something to do with remembering dreams, which I still cannot do.


----------



## dandylion

thewren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I admire your organization and restraint. Whenever I buy or make a Christmas present early I have either put it away and forgotten about it, Or ---- and this is the usual thing that happens ---- I get so eager, I give the present early. Then I end up hurriedly shopping later.  Therefore, it's just better for me to shop at the last minute. I hardly ever knit Christmas gifts, but give gifts through the year, stating that they must be early or late birthday gifts. That's the only thing that works with my gift giving. Isn't that sad?  dandylion/sue
> 
> sue - i don't think it's sad - i love giving gifts during the year for no reason - i think it makes the receiver happier that you thought of them other than a special day or time.
> 
> heidi has a room in the basement where christmas decorations are kept and also holds the christmas presents. by november there is a lock on the door so "little feet" can not walk in.
> 
> i love the way she shops - most of the time the stores practically pay her to take their merchandise. lol she can smell a sale miles away.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I don't have a basement so I will have to think of someplace (out of the way) but not so much that I will forget about them  S'cuse me, I'm thinking out loud again  sue
> p.p.s., 5mms, I'm interested in your response about the B vitamins also. sue
Click to expand...


----------



## siouxann

FireballDave said:


> [Be afraid... Be very afraid!
> 
> I've just received an email from one of the crafting magazines to which I subscribe, with hot news. _QVC_, a television shopping channel in the UK, is having a three-hour _Christmas Crafting Extravaganza_ tomorrow afternoon. With less than seven months to go, the festive hype starts now!
> 
> Forgive me for being less than enthusiastic about Christmas 2012, I know some people are busily planning their festivities, but I'm bored already!][Dave]
> 
> But Dave, at least the Olympic Hoopla will be over by then. I actually had to program my TV remote to block the QVC channel. They can sell me ANYthing - and they HAVE!!
> I like the humanitarian and peace aspects of the Christmas season, but I resent the merchandisers starting the Shopping Season in June and July!


----------



## cmaliza

Okay....it's now Tuesday afternoon, and I still haven't had time to read the postings! Lots of company & family. One thing I made for breakfast was Russian Helmets. they were okay, but I was really in the dark on the temperature of the oven and how long should I have cooked them? I cooked them at 325 deg F for too long! (about 35 minutes) I have a hard time telling "when they are to my liking". Can anyone give me better direction/guidelines? I like my eggs with yolk runny, but whites firm.

Our weekend was fabulous! It's always great when the kids (my own plus nieces & nephews & partners) are around! Still basking in the fun of it all!

later...Carol (IL)


----------



## Grandmapaula

5mmdpns said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am off to make the hour drive to Syracuse to see my little granddaughter Lily - just got word that she is up to 2lbs!!! The best part is now I get to hold her! Paula
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! a big two pounder!! It may still seem very small, but to those who have had premie babies, this is a milestone!! Treasure Lily and get a picture of the two of you together!!! Have you knit her tiny little outfits? What does she wear? she would be smaller than a Cabbage Patch Doll!!!
Click to expand...

I've knit her several hats,which was all she was able to wear because of all the wires and tubes in that poor tiny body. Now she has 2 small blankets and one wrap sweater that I made. I'm working on another one for when she's a little bigger. She just has a canula(sp?) for oxygen and a feeding tube - all she gets is mamma's milk and some vitamins. They will weigh her this evening,so I'll post any gains. Back to the sweater. Thanks for your concern about her and we still want prayers. Paula


----------



## KateB

martin keith said:


> Hello everyone, I left here a few weeks ago with a lump or knot or something in my throat.
> This is for those who might care. A few weeks ago during a Tea party I left to have a lump in my throat checked out, and have been with several doctors since then. The bottom line is I have cancer. The outcome will be of no great surprise because of how involved it is. Both lungs have a lot of tumors, the lymph nodes in the center of the chest, and some spots on the liver.
> The only treatment I have available is chemo.
> 
> I am sorry to have caused some of you concern, and worry. I will be home now for several more days before I have to do that terrible chemo and I would covet all of your prayers, for me to be healed, God is still in the miracle business and as his word tells us he is the Great Physician
> I love and miss all my friends.
> Martin Keith


Glad to hear from you again Martin, but really sorry that your news isn't better. Sending good wishes your way.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandmapaula said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am off to make the hour drive to Syracuse to see my little granddaughter Lily - just got word that she is up to 2lbs!!! The best part is now I get to hold her! Paula
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! a big two pounder!! It may still seem very small, but to those who have had premie babies, this is a milestone!! Treasure Lily and get a picture of the two of you together!!! Have you knit her tiny little outfits? What does she wear? she would be smaller than a Cabbage Patch Doll!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've knit her several hats,which was all she was able to wear because of all the wires and tubes in that poor tiny body. Now she has 2 small blankets and one wrap sweater that I made. I'm working on another one for when she's a little bigger. She just has a canula(sp?) for oxygen and a feeding tube - all she gets is mamma's milk and some vitamins. They will weigh her this evening,so I'll post any gains. Back to the sweater. Thanks for your concern about her and we still want prayers. Paula
Click to expand...

that is wonderful that mamma is able to feed your little one- with the seriously prem, it can sometimes be that Mom is not able to express. It is quite scary when they are so tiny. My nephew Paul was born at 29 weeks 22 years ago- borderline at that point- I recall seeing him in his incubator. He developed Cerebral Palsy- but is holding down a job as a hospital orderly- and now drives a car.
you have our prayers.


----------



## Grandmapaula

thewren said:


> grandmapaula - goodness - 2 pounds - how much did she weight when she was born? i bet it will be good to hold her.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne and Martin, I will put both of your names on my prayer list and also have my DH put you on his ham radio prayer group. This group from all over the US and Canada are a powerful bunch of prayer warriors.
> I am off to make the hour drive to Syracuse to see my little granddaughter Lily - just got word that she is up to 2lbs!!! The best part is now I get to hold her! Paula
Click to expand...

Sam, 
She was 1lb.6oz., then she lost a little as all babies do. She was born April 2nd at 24 weeks. She was 12 in. long. Very tiny! Paula


----------



## siouxann

Marianne, so sorry to hear about your 'sister', Cindi! All good wishes for healing for her. Keep thinking positively. I hope all works out for the best.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Myfanwy,
So far Beth (the mom) has had no problems with milk supply, she has even donated some at the hospital for babies whose moms don't have milk for some reason. 
Beth has promised that she will show me how to post pictures on here sometime in the next week or so. Once I see her do it,I'll be able to do it for myself. She is the family computer guru. Paula


----------



## jmai5421

dandylion said:


> Good Idea, but do you keep them in a special, marked box somewhere? Do you keep a list of them? Now that I'm retired, I have to change my habits of never shopping until I need something. I'll need to shop the sales and organize gifts like you and Sam and other more responsible people  sue
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try an buy good presents through out the year and set them aside. You never know when you might need a last minute gift for an occaision. I dont necessarily buy them or make them for Christmas. There are birthdays and graduations and other occaisions when a gift is needed and then I dont have to rush around trying to find one!
Click to expand...

My daughter keeps things on a spread sheet on the computer. She just has to look at it to see if she has sometine for a birthday, Christmas, etc. Some of them are gifts for others. With 4 kids she needs an array of gifts for last minute birthday invites. She knows what she gets for the kids for Christmas, who is getting what and where they are located in the house. She is very organized, unlike her Mother.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandmapaula said:


> Myfanwy,
> So far Beth (the mom) has had no problems with milk supply, she has even donated some at the hospital for babies whose moms don't have milk for some reason.
> Beth has promised that she will show me how to post pictures on here sometime in the next week or so. Once I see her do it,I'll be able to do it for myself. She is the family computer guru. Paula


looking forward to seeing the baby!


----------



## jmai5421

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Be afraid... Be very afraid!
> 
> I've just received an email from one of the crafting magazines to which I subscribe, with hot news. _QVC_, a television shopping channel in the UK, is having a three-hour _Christmas Crafting Extravaganza_ tomorrow afternoon. With less than seven months to go, the festive hype starts now!
> 
> Forgive me for being less than enthusiastic about Christmas 2012, I know some people are busily planning their festivities, but I'm bored already!][Dave]
> 
> But Dave, at least the Olympic Hoopla will be over by then. I actually had to program my TV remote to block the QVC channel. They can sell me ANYthing - and they HAVE!!
> I like the humanitarian and peace aspects of the Christmas season, but I resent the merchandisers starting the Shopping Season in June and July!
> 
> 
> 
> I usually start making things in Januarysew, knit or other crafting. I hate the shopping masses at Christmas. I do get a few things at craft shows, but I like the homemade things. If I get to our shopping mall 1x per year, I am doing good. Usually the trip is to Barnes and Noble with the girls and out as soon as we have our stuff. Now Joanns, Hobby Lobby or any other fabric/craft store can be a weekly thing with me. I like to make most of my own clothes, get the rest from LLBean on line, I sew for my granddaughters also.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

Grandmapaula said:


> I've knit her several hats,which was all she was able to wear because of all the wires and tubes in that poor tiny body. Now she has 2 small blankets and one wrap sweater that I made. I'm working on another one for when she's a little bigger. She just has a canula(sp?) for oxygen and a feeding tube - all she gets is mamma's milk and some vitamins. They will weigh her this evening,so I'll post any gains. Back to the sweater. Thanks for your concern about her and we still want prayers. Paula


Mama's milk is the best thing she could get--good on her! So glad to hear she is able to feed little one.


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, jmai5421, I like to play with spreadsheets, I will experiment with one like this. Sue



jmai5421 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Idea, but do you keep them in a special, marked box somewhere? Do you keep a list of them? Now that I'm retired, I have to change my habits of never shopping until I need something. I'll need to shop the sales and organize gifts like you and Sam and other more responsible people  sue
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try an buy good presents through out the year and set them aside. You never know when you might need a last minute gift for an occasion. I don't necessarily buy them or make them for Christmas. There are birthdays and graduations
> and other occasions when a gift is needed and then I dont have to rush around trying to find one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My daughter keeps things on a spread sheet on the computer. She just has to look at it to see if she has sometine for a birthday, Christmas, etc. Some of them are gifts for others. With 4 kids she needs an array of gifts for last minute birthday invites. She knows what she gets for the kids for Christmas, who is getting what and where they are located in the house. She is very organized, unlike her Mother.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

the reason why I don't photograph this aspect of our view, is pretty obvious, this mornings sunrise


----------



## DorisT

dandylion said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I admire your organization and restraint. Whenever I buy or make a Christmas present early I have either put it away and forgotten about it, Or ---- and this is the usual thing that happens ---- I get so eager, I give the present early. Then I end up hurriedly shopping later.  Therefore, it's just better for me to shop at the last minute. I hardly ever knit Christmas gifts, but give gifts through the year, stating that they must be early or late birthday gifts. That's the only thing that works with my gift giving. Isn't that sad?  dandylion/sue
> 
> sue - i don't think it's sad - i love giving gifts during the year for no reason - i think it makes the receiver happier that you thought of them other than a special day or time.
> 
> heidi has a room in the basement where christmas decorations are kept and also holds the christmas presents. by november there is a lock on the door so "little feet" can not walk in.
> 
> i love the way she shops - most of the time the stores practically pay her to take their merchandise. lol she can smell a sale miles away.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I don't have a basement so I will have to think of someplace (out of the way) but not so much that I will forget about them  S'cuse me, I'm thinking out loud again  sue
> p.p.s., 5mms, I'm interested in your response about the B vitamins also. sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, cats have a way of finding those "out of the way" places. Don't tell Ms. Izzy where you stash the gifts.
> 
> One year, when John's brother was younger and had 5 boys, we sent a box of Christmas gifts. He put them in the garage and forgot about them until mid-January!!
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

OMG!!! we really are related!!!!!! Sue



DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I admire your organization and restraint. Whenever I buy or make a Christmas present early I have either put it away and forgotten about it, Or ---- and this is the usual thing that happens ---- I get so eager, I give the present early. Then I end up hurriedly shopping later.  Therefore, it's just better for me to shop at the last minute. I hardly ever knit Christmas gifts, but give gifts through the year, stating that they must be early or late birthday gifts. That's the only thing that works with my gift giving. Isn't that sad?  dandylion/sue
> 
> sue - i don't think it's sad - i love giving gifts during the year for no reason - i think it makes the receiver happier that you thought of them other than a special day or time.
> 
> heidi has a room in the basement where christmas decorations are kept and also holds the christmas presents. by november there is a lock on the door so "little feet" can not walk in.
> 
> i love the way she shops - most of the time the stores practically pay her to take their merchandise. lol she can smell a sale miles away.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I don't have a basement so I will have to think of someplace (out of the way) but not so much that I will forget about them  S'cuse me, I'm thinking out loud again  sue
> p.p.s., 5mms, I'm interested in your response about the B vitamins also. sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, cats have a way of finding those "out of the way" places. Don't tell Ms. Izzy where you stash the gifts.
> 
> One year, when John's brother was younger and had 5 boys, we sent a box of Christmas gifts. He put them in the garage and forgot about them until mid-January!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never tell relatives that you don't really care for, to drop by if they are ever in town. They will! Is it Five o'clock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly and I've just about got the house back in order after the weekend. They cleared up very well, but there was still a bit of straightening out to do and a lot of laundry, good job it was a nice warm dry day. I'm a little intrigued by the single golden, size 5, stilletto-heeled shoe under a china cabinet, it definitely isn't one of mine and I don't think it belongs to _The Lad_ or any of the water-polo team.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

So I gather you hang laundry out? I got mine in since we are supposed to have serious thunder storms.


----------



## mjs

Dori Sage said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working this weekend - just emptied 10 boxes. I made lots of progress. Now I'm pooped. Went to the farmers market this morning and purchased red and gold beets. When I got home I roasted them. Now I'll attempt to peel them and have them for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're making progress, the thught of all the upheaval is what stops me contemplating moving.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were going to downsize and move to a townhouse when DH retired. When I looked at all the stuff we had accumulated I told DH no. House is paid for and we are staying. I couldn't bear to get rid of my stash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately my stash consists of glasses (which I love), pots and pans, utensils (duplicates, triplicates) serving bowls and platters, cookbooks, magazines - you get the idea. I'd never thin out my yarn stash.
Click to expand...

I find it hard to get rid of these kinds of things too, though as kids get married I will probably help them with kitchen furnishings.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Dave, a closet romantic just waiting for the right soul. I was not able to see the Eurovision here, but would have liked it as I too am a closet romantic, loving ballads with lots of emotion. Engelbert was one of my favorites of yesteryear and I have many of his albums. I also liked Olivia Newton John and she often collaborated on original ballads. Wish I could recreate the collection of her that I once had. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not exactly a romantic, I like big emotional ballads because they are like a shadow of an alien concept. As for romance, I have neither the time, nor the energy, for anything so disruptive. I can spot when an undergraduate is having a romantic fling, the quality of their essays deteriorates.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The quality of Chrissy's work has gone down, she says it's because the work is getting harder. Chris's mum says his has improved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are lots of explanations, increased work may be one of them, but I think boys do have a greater tendency to get love-sick. I rather like Mark Twain's observation on the difference between a cigars and love:
> 
> _A man with his first cigar makes only himself sick, a man who is in love, makes everybody else sick!_
> 
> How very true!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Then there is the old song - A woman is only a woman, but a good cigar is a smoke.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be afraid... Be very afraid!
> 
> I've just received an email from one of the crafting magazines to which I subscribe, with hot news. _QVC_, a television shopping channel in the UK, is having a three-hour _Christmas Crafting Extravaganza_ tomorrow afternoon. With less than seven months to go, the festive hype starts now!
> 
> Forgive me for being less than enthusiastic about Christmas 2012, I know some people are busily planning their festivities, but I'm bored already!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come now, Dave, you said that last year, too, but you were all excited with the preparations for the holidays when December rolled around. You're really soft-hearted!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

The only soft-hearted bit about me is that in recent years, I have become less vociferous in my condemnation of the annual orgy of juvenile greed, mawkish sentimentality and over-priced tat. I have very little in common with Puritanism, but this sort of thing does confirm my belief that Oliver Cromwell was quite right to abolish it.

Dave


----------



## iamsam

great pictures myfanwy - i think the one on her back is saying "me, me - it's all about me". lol

sam



myfanwy said:


> the reason why I don't photograph this aspect of our view, is pretty obvious, this mornings sunrise


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> great pictures myfanwy - i think the one on her back is saying "me, me - it's all about me". lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the reason why I don't photograph this aspect of our view, is pretty obvious, this mornings sunrise
Click to expand...

despite his submissive pose, that is Ringo, who used to be my avatar, in his sitting pose. My goodness me he is coming up aggressive- I don't want to give him the 'chop' but may be forced to!!! Certainly he is self centred!!!


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All, I've at last found time to catch up & type my comments. What did I do before I retired that allowed me to have so much spare time I don't seem to have now?
> I {we} watched the song contest & I have to say the winner would have been Estonia if I"d had my way. Thought he was a lovely young man, too, could have fancied him a few, well lot of, years ago. That didn't influence my choice though, that was based entirely on the music!
> Estonia has a brilliant musical tradition, we went to the musical festival there just a few weeks before the Soviet Union fell apart, a really joyful occasion in a country that was unbelievably poor by European standards. I'd like to go back & see it now.
> We met our Estonian friends thru my DH hearing on his radio a call from someone in Estonia asking if anyone in England could offer hospitality to a couple who were coming over & wanted to visit London. My husband offered to put them up & take them to London. although he thought they would get an offer from someone nearer; they came to us which was just as well as the money they were allowed to bring out of the country wasn't enough to cover their rail fare, let alone food & a bed. We had a great time with them, & they invited us back. They particularly wanted us to go to the music festival so we went then. We went to the top of a TV tower to meet the man who had put out the call for help for them. bit of a shock shortly after we arrived home to see that tower surrounded by Russian tanks!!
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> It has changed a lot since the Soviet Union imploded, I'm involved in an international arts exchange program between universities in the UK and Estonia. The city centre is a World Heritage Site and is preserved as a perfect example of _Hansa_ architecture. The restaurant at the top of the TV Tower serves some of the best Russian food in Tallinn and the tower itself has been preserved, complete with telescopes that take kopec coins!
> 
> Tallinn is lovely at this time of year, Baltic Summers are fantastic.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would this be Hansa as in Hanseatic league?
Click to expand...

Yes, Tallinn was established by the Hanseatic League, in conjunction with the Teutonic Knights, as the trading port of _Reval_. The excellent natural harbour, frost-free most Winters, made it an ideal location for their operations and gave them access to the markets of Northern Livonia.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> Good Idea, but do you keep them in a special, marked box somewhere? Do you keep a list of them? Now that I'm retired, I have to change my habits of never shopping until I need something. I'll need to shop the sales and organize gifts like you and Sam and other more responsible people  sue
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try an buy good presents through out the year and set them aside. You never know when you might need a last minute gift for an occaision. I dont necessarily buy them or make them for Christmas. There are birthdays and graduations and other occaisions when a gift is needed and then I dont have to rush around trying to find one!
Click to expand...

I have a 'gifts cupboard'. If I see something I think might make a good gift, I buy it and put it in the cupboard, people have birthdays, get engaged, married, move house, etc. I may not be able to predict in which order they will be needed, but they will find a home, sooner or later. After all, a vase, a set of place-mats or, a table-cloth isn't going to go off!

I don't do surprises.
Dave


----------



## flockie

darowil said:


> Knitwitch51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Music Notes! I Love It, LOVE it!! LOVE IT !!!! I've been looking for something to give to my barbershop singer friends and this is perfect!!!! With Canada Day coming up, I'll use red and white with black note and with Fourth of July for my American friends it will be ... what else: red, white and blue with a black note. I feel many songs coming on and I'm happy, happy, happy. Thank you SO MUCH. (bet you have no idea that I'm excited) lol
> 
> 
> 
> I turned the egg cosy into a beanie to wear to the Eurovision party. No change to the note, it is just as Dave did it.
Click to expand...

Darowil
Your beanie with the musical note looks great. I'm still catching up with all the posts, but I'll bet Dave was happy with your adaptation of his design.

Flockie


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> dave - ..."a long bank holiday" - are the banks actually closed all the time of the holiday? our bands cannot be closed more than three days in a row - two or three days - think it is three - the depression seventy years ago prompted that law.
> 
> sam


Yes, the clearing banks and financial institutions are closed on national public holidays, this shuts down most factories and businesses thus ensuring the maximum number of people are able to spend the day with their families. Electronic banking continues to function, but things like standing orders and direct debits are processed either before or after the holiday.

Because the dates are fixed at least twelve months in advance, everybody has ample opportunity to make adequate provision. The two big closures are Christmas and Easter; the 25th and 26th of December are fairly well-known, if either fall on a Saturday or Sunday, then the Monday and if necessary Tuesday are public holidays; the formula for calculating Easter is to be found in the back of the prayer book in every Anglican church, it's hardly a secret.

Dave


----------



## Joe P

I love it that y'all have a state church. So, you don't do surprises, huh? Love it. I don't like them either. I love the giving not being given to. How about you? I charged over and gave the elephant to my friend for the birthday. I have loved the pictures from everyone. How are you doing this evening 10:18 p.m. Dave? I am still doing time zones and it will last a little longer until I get it in my head. 

take care, 

joe p


----------



## flockie

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick view of the vest. It has to have buttons and also I have to reknit it and type up the pattern, but so far, I'm liking the way it's coming out.


Sorlenna, this vest is so pretty. Congratulations on getting it done. Thanks for posting the pictures.

Flockie


----------



## Joe P

Oh, Dave, did you ever go to Beebas (spelling) dept. store in the 1970's in London? I loved that store, I took my students and chaperones there one day by "coach" from our B&B and the floors of the 1940's fashions was unbelievable with all the sale's personnel dressed and made up and hair of the period. What a neat idea. We also went to Selfridges to see the windows because the "Great Gasby" costumes were on display in all front windows. joe p


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never tell relatives that you don't really care for, to drop by if they are ever in town. They will! Is it Five o'clock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly and I've just about got the house back in order after the weekend. They cleared up very well, but there was still a bit of straightening out to do and a lot of laundry, good job it was a nice warm dry day. I'm a little intrigued by the single golden, size 5, stilletto-heeled shoe under a china cabinet, it definitely isn't one of mine and I don't think it belongs to _The Lad_ or any of the water-polo team.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I gather you hang laundry out? I got mine in since we are supposed to have serious thunder storms.
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I had touble finding dry laundry days in April, but I much prefer to line-dry. I can easily manage to wait for up to three weeks for the weather to change, I'm a firm believer in contingency plans.

Dave


----------



## flockie

martin keith said:


> Hello everyone, I left here a few weeks ago with a lump or knot or something in my throat.
> This is for those who might care. A few weeks ago during a Tea party I left to have a lump in my throat checked out, and have been with several doctors since then. The bottom line is I have cancer. The outcome will be of no great surprise because of how involved it is. Both lungs have a lot of tumors, the lymph nodes in the center of the chest, and some spots on the liver.
> The only treatment I have available is chemo.
> 
> I am sorry to have caused some of you concern, and worry. I will be home now for several more days before I have to do that terrible chemo and I would covet all of your prayers, for me to be healed, God is still in the miracle business and as his word tells us he is the Great Physician
> I love and miss all my friends.
> Martin Keith


Martin
I have been wondering for several weeks, as have many others here. This outcome is what I feared for you. Please know that you are in my prayers.

Flockie


----------



## flockie

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not exactly a romantic, I like big emotional ballads because they are like a shadow of an alien concept. As for romance, I have neither the time, nor the energy, for anything so disruptive. I can spot when an undergraduate is having a romantic fling, the quality of their essays deteriorates.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 30 years ago I noticed a big difference in my work when I started going out with my now husband. It improved and I managed to get my assignments done more efficiently!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky you, it's usually other way round, you obviously picked a good influence!
> 
> I never really had time, I was always busy doing other things and going all over the place; by the time I slowed down, I started noticing how useful many of my contemporaries were finding the divorce courts and I breathed a sigh of relief.
> 
> I like being on my own, it's very relaxing.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, ditto on that. I am a confirmed bachelorette. I do wish I could afford to be on my own again, someday. Basically, other than meals, sometimes game night - we love Scrabble, card games, trivial pursuit..... I am by myself. I have my television, movies, knitting and most of my books in the family room downstairs. There is a full bath and a kitchen in the laundry room. However, my bedroom is on the main level. My parents pretty much stay upstairs.

I too have friends who have been married for 20 + years and now headed to divorce court. I liked my freedom when I was younger and could afford it, to travel and do the kinds of things I enjoyed. Concerts, plays, sporting events whether with friends or alone.

Flockie


----------



## FireballDave

flockie said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knitwitch51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Music Notes! I Love It, LOVE it!! LOVE IT !!!! I've been looking for something to give to my barbershop singer friends and this is perfect!!!! With Canada Day coming up, I'll use red and white with black note and with Fourth of July for my American friends it will be ... what else: red, white and blue with a black note. I feel many songs coming on and I'm happy, happy, happy. Thank you SO MUCH. (bet you have no idea that I'm excited) lol
> 
> 
> 
> I turned the egg cosy into a beanie to wear to the Eurovision party. No change to the note, it is just as Dave did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darowil
> Your beanie with the musical note looks great. I'm still catching up with all the posts, but I'll bet Dave was happy with your adaptation of his design.
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...

I think it's great, my egg cosies and napkin rings are only a suggestion for something to put my motifs on. I've been making egg cosies since I was a small boy, they're part of my life. They make _The Lad_ smile, I mostly make them to amuse him, they still raise a grin!

Dave


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be afraid... Be very afraid!
> 
> I've just received an email from one of the crafting magazines to which I subscribe, with hot news. _QVC_, a television shopping channel in the UK, is having a three-hour _Christmas Crafting Extravaganza_ tomorrow afternoon. With less than seven months to go, the festive hype starts now!
> 
> Forgive me for being less than enthusiastic about Christmas 2012, I know some people are busily planning their festivities, but I'm bored already!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come now, Dave, you said that last year, too, but you were all excited with the preparations for the holidays when December rolled around. You're really soft-hearted!! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only soft-hearted bit about me is that in recent years, I have become less vociferous in my condemnation of the annual orgy of juvenile greed, mawkish sentimentality and over-priced tat. I have very little in common with Puritanism, but this sort of thing does confirm my belief that Oliver Cromwell was quite right to abolish it.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Bah, humbug!! :lol:


----------



## DorisT

dandylion said:


> OMG!!! we really are related!!!!!! Sue
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I admire your organization and restraint. Whenever I buy or make a Christmas present early I have either put it away and forgotten about it, Or ---- and this is the usual thing that happens ---- I get so eager, I give the present early. Then I end up hurriedly shopping later.  Therefore, it's just better for me to shop at the last minute. I hardly ever knit Christmas gifts, but give gifts through the year, stating that they must be early or late birthday gifts. That's the only thing that works with my gift giving. Isn't that sad?  dandylion/sue
> 
> sue - i don't think it's sad - i love giving gifts during the year for no reason - i think it makes the receiver happier that you thought of them other than a special day or time.
> 
> heidi has a room in the basement where christmas decorations are kept and also holds the christmas presents. by november there is a lock on the door so "little feet" can not walk in.
> 
> i love the way she shops - most of the time the stores practically pay her to take their merchandise. lol she can smell a sale miles away.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I don't have a basement so I will have to think of someplace (out of the way) but not so much that I will forget about them  S'cuse me, I'm thinking out loud again  sue
> p.p.s., 5mms, I'm interested in your response about the B vitamins also. sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, cats have a way of finding those "out of the way" places. Don't tell Ms. Izzy where you stash the gifts.
> 
> One year, when John's brother was younger and had 5 boys, we sent a box of Christmas gifts. He put them in the garage and forgot about them until mid-January!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you said "I get so eager, I give the present early," I knew we were related in a past life!
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I love it that y'all have a state church. So, you don't do surprises, huh? Love it. I don't like them either. I love the giving not being given to. How about you? I charged over and gave the elephant to my friend for the birthday. I have loved the pictures from everyone. How are you doing this evening 10:18 p.m. Dave? I am still doing time zones and it will last a little longer until I get it in my head.
> 
> take care,
> 
> joe p


It's an _Established Church_, rather than a _State Church_, religious belief is not compulsory nor is adherance to any particular sect. Christian prayers are said in the chamber of the House of Commons at the start of every day, but attendance is not compulsory and non-Christian beliefs are not a bar to election; however, Her Majesty as Head of State is also Head of the Church of England.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna

DorisT said:


> The only soft-hearted bit about me is that in recent years, I have become less vociferous in my condemnation of the annual orgy of juvenile greed, mawkish sentimentality and over-priced tat. I have very little in common with Puritanism, but this sort of thing does confirm my belief that Oliver Cromwell was quite right to abolish it.
> 
> Dave


Bah, humbug!! :lol:[/quote]

I have come to feel that way about most holidays (and like a lot of you, I'm much more a giver than a receiver--I prefer giving and I don't like surprises much). The stores here put out the Easter stuff right after Valentine's, which comes out right after Christmas, which of course is out the day after Halloween...it's awful. But I do what I want to do for family whatever time of year and forget about the rest--no one forces me to walk down that aisle in a store.

I am off to find out what's for supper tonight; we have a lot of leftovers, so we may just have a hodge podge, which is sometimes fun. I'm still trying to find a yarn for vest #2 in my stash--thought I had one but it turned out to be a bit too thin to make the thing look right. Ah, well, I'll find something else to use sparkly purple for!


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, we had a lovely thunder and lightening storm around 3:45 this Morning. wish I could have gotten some pictures. The power has been out ever since. I love my generator.
> 
> 
> 
> It's progressively cooling down here too and the forecast is for scattered thunderstorms, some torrential over the next few days. Hardly a surprise, there's a long Bank Holiday for the Jubilee coming up, rotten weather has been booked for the event!
> 
> I'm glad you have a generator, I can imagine how you need one on the farm. I seldom get powercuts where I am, but the phone lines run underground down the hill and they get soggy when it rains heavily, the mobile phone network is useful when that happens.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully the rain will wait until after the week end.
> 
> When the storm started it was rather sudden and shook the house. The generator is a must here, the power goes out often in this time of year. All my power lines are underground as well, it makes more sense to have them that way.
> 
> The sky is looking much nicer after the rain. It is getting rather windy out though. A nice reprieve from the heat.
Click to expand...

I do love these pictures.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Oh, Dave, did you ever go to Beebas (spelling) dept. store in the 1970's in London? I loved that store, I took my students and chaperones there one day by "coach" from our B&B and the floors of the 1940's fashions was unbelievable with all the sale's personnel dressed and made up and hair of the period. What a neat idea. We also went to Selfridges to see the windows because the "Great Gasby" costumes were on display in all front windows. joe p


_Biba_ was lots of fun, very much a product of the late-sixties and early seventies design movement. It was very innovative and quite influential in the way themes would take over the entire store.

Selfridges windows are famous, the store frequently invites artists and theatrical designers to create unique displays, they're always worth a detour.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Cute elephant Joe, I like that idea!

Dave


----------



## siouxann

I am one of those persons who was married for almost 20 years and then found myself in divorce court. It was relatively civil, and now, my only regret is that I didn't do it sooner! On the 10th anniversary of the divorce, I bought myself an anniversary ring with money I never would have had if still married. Life can be good as a single person.


----------



## Joe P

What other themes did the store do?



FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Dave, did you ever go to Beebas (spelling) dept. store in the 1970's in London? I loved that store, I took my students and chaperones there one day by "coach" from our B&B and the floors of the 1940's fashions was unbelievable with all the sale's personnel dressed and made up and hair of the period. What a neat idea. We also went to Selfridges to see the windows because the "Great Gasby" costumes were on display in all front windows. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> _Biba_ was lots of fun, very much a product of the late-sixties and early seventies design movement. It was very innovative and quite influential in the way themes would take over the entire store.
> 
> Selfridges windows are famous, the store frequently invites artists and theatrical designers to create unique displays, they're always worth a detour.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

What other themes did the store do?



FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Dave, did you ever go to Beebas (spelling) dept. store in the 1970's in London? I loved that store, I took my students and chaperones there one day by "coach" from our B&B and the floors of the 1940's fashions was unbelievable with all the sale's personnel dressed and made up and hair of the period. What a neat idea. We also went to Selfridges to see the windows because the "Great Gasby" costumes were on display in all front windows. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> _Biba_ was lots of fun, very much a product of the late-sixties and early seventies design movement. It was very innovative and quite influential in the way themes would take over the entire store.
> 
> Selfridges windows are famous, the store frequently invites artists and theatrical designers to create unique displays, they're always worth a detour.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

sorry, how did that happen?


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, we had a lovely thunder and lightening storm around 3:45 this Morning. wish I could have gotten some pictures. The power has been out ever since. I love my generator.
> 
> 
> 
> It's progressively cooling down here too and the forecast is for scattered thunderstorms, some torrential over the next few days. Hardly a surprise, there's a long Bank Holiday for the Jubilee coming up, rotten weather has been booked for the event!
> 
> I'm glad you have a generator, I can imagine how you need one on the farm. I seldom get powercuts where I am, but the phone lines run underground down the hill and they get soggy when it rains heavily, the mobile phone network is useful when that happens.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully the rain will wait until after the week end.
> 
> When the storm started it was rather sudden and shook the house. The generator is a must here, the power goes out often in this time of year. All my power lines are underground as well, it makes more sense to have them that way.
> 
> The sky is looking much nicer after the rain. It is getting rather windy out though. A nice reprieve from the heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do love these pictures.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Joe P

somehow I knew you would like the ears and the tusks, I got the pattern off line. Like I said I altered in a major way. The trunk being the pot was so cool, I thought. My friend went nuts over it. he he.

joe p



FireballDave said:


> Cute elephant Joe, I like that idea!
> 
> Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> What other themes did the store do?
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Dave, did you ever go to Beebas (spelling) dept. store in the 1970's in London? I loved that store, I took my students and chaperones there one day by "coach" from our B&B and the floors of the 1940's fashions was unbelievable with all the sale's personnel dressed and made up and hair of the period. What a neat idea. We also went to Selfridges to see the windows because the "Great Gasby" costumes were on display in all front windows. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> _Biba_ was lots of fun, very much a product of the late-sixties and early seventies design movement. It was very innovative and quite influential in the way themes would take over the entire store.
> 
> Selfridges windows are famous, the store frequently invites artists and theatrical designers to create unique displays, they're always worth a detour.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It themed entire floors, anything from Andy Warhol's cans to Peanuts and Snoopy. It was a strange and bizarre place, but it changed retail style forever and made high fashion affordable to all.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> I am one of those persons who was married for almost 20 years and then found myself in divorce court. It was relatively civil, and now, my only regret is that I didn't do it sooner! On the 10th anniversary of the divorce, I bought myself an anniversary ring with money I never would have had if still married. Life can be good as a single person.


Freedom and independence get my vote!

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it that y'all have a state church. So, you don't do surprises, huh? Love it. I don't like them either. I love the giving not being given to. How about you? I charged over and gave the elephant to my friend for the birthday. I have loved the pictures from everyone. How are you doing this evening 10:18 p.m. Dave? I am still doing time zones and it will last a little longer until I get it in my head.
> 
> take care,
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> It's an _Established Church_, rather than a _State Church_, religious belief is not compulsory nor is adherance to any particular sect. Christian prayers are said in the chamber of the House of Commons at the start of every day, but attendance is not compulsory and non-Christian beliefs are not a bar to election; however, Her Majesty as Head of State is also Head of the Church of England.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

That said, do you think the question of de-establishing will come up as Charles and Camilla are closer to the divorce's being an issue? Discussion recently seems to have died down, maybe because they seem so happy. Or maybe it's just our distance away.


----------



## Joe P

Major heat and fires here in the U.S.A. I wish we had stores like you and I are talking about, Dave. I would love to have the money to have one because I think that would be a money maker. I think the hand work of the period would sell as well and we could have all the knitters, crocheters, weavers etc. etc. making product what a cottage industry, huh? 

joe p


----------



## pammie1234

Went to visit my mom today. She has not been feeling well for a few days. It seems like a cold. No pneumonia, thank goodness. The physical therapist got her up and she walked around. Then visited with one of the other ladies. She was going to Bible study and then more therapy. Very nice visit. She seemed to perk up! I'm so glad that I went.


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I admire your organization and restraint. Whenever I buy or make a Christmas present early I have either put it away and forgotten about it, Or ---- and this is the usual thing that happens ---- I get so eager, I give the present early. Then I end up hurriedly shopping later.  Therefore, it's just better for me to shop at the last minute. I hardly ever knit Christmas gifts, but give gifts through the year, stating that they must be early or late birthday gifts. That's the only thing that works with my gift giving. Isn't that sad?  dandylion/sue
> 
> sue - i don't think it's sad - i love giving gifts during the year for no reason - i think it makes the receiver happier that you thought of them other than a special day or time.
> 
> heidi has a room in the basement where christmas decorations are kept and also holds the christmas presents. by november there is a lock on the door so "little feet" can not walk in.
> 
> i love the way she shops - most of the time the stores practically pay her to take their merchandise. lol she can smell a sale miles away.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> sam, heide and i think alike, i christmas shop all yr long, and stash stuff in my back bedroom in the usually empty dresser. so when the holidays roll around i am NOT one of the crazy shoppers out there, i hunt bargains all yr long.
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be afraid... Be very afraid!
> 
> I've just received an email from one of the crafting magazines to which I subscribe, with hot news. _QVC_, a television shopping channel in the UK, is having a three-hour _Christmas Crafting Extravaganza_ tomorrow afternoon. With less than seven months to go, the festive hype starts now!
> 
> Forgive me for being less than enthusiastic about Christmas 2012, I know some people are busily planning their festivities, but I'm bored already!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come now, Dave, you said that last year, too, but you were all excited with the preparations for the holidays when December rolled around. You're really soft-hearted!! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only soft-hearted bit about me is that in recent years, I have become less vociferous in my condemnation of the annual orgy of juvenile greed, mawkish sentimentality and over-priced tat. I have very little in common with Puritanism, but this sort of thing does confirm my belief that Oliver Cromwell was quite right to abolish it.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bah, humbug!! :lol:
Click to expand...

I'd better get the barbed wire coils up round the chimney!

Dave


----------



## Marilyn K.

sam, heide and i think alike, i christmas shop all yr long, and stash stuff in my back bedroom in the usually empty dresser. so when the holidays roll around i am NOT one of the crazy shoppers out there, i hunt bargains all yr long.[/quote]

Oh, me too Sam, I can't handle the crowds. It's difficult to have warm and fuzzy thoughts about the people you are buying for, and get nice thoughtful gifts for, when you're frazzled. Also, I tend to be a bit more generous when I am not having to pay out bunches of money for everyone all at once at the last minute. I have to travel about from time to time throughout the year and especially when I hear the Grands oooh and ahhhh about something while I am visiting, I will pick it up and send it too them for Christmas. I usually get an, "Oh, Grandma I love you. How did you remember that I wanted that?" which is a lot nicer than facing a quizzical look on one of their faces like in, "Whatever am I going to do with this???" 
Now if I could only get my husband to fix the train board before Christmas Eve....
marilyn


----------



## Sorlenna

Joe P said:


> Major heat and fires here in the U.S.A. I wish we had stores like you and I are talking about, Dave. I would love to have the money to have one because I think that would be a money maker. I think the hand work of the period would sell as well and we could have all the knitters, crocheters, weavers etc. etc. making product what a cottage industry, huh?
> 
> joe p


The smoke has backed off the city a bit here, but now there is talk that this fire may outdo last year's blaze...

Joe, I would love to be part of that--I've been thinking about shutting down my etsy shop because of all the stuff that's going on over there on the site. I wish more people would appreciate the work and talent and inspiration that goes into handcrafts; some of the comments I get about prices are quite insulting, and that's one reason I've moved into selling patterns instead. The more we go to mass sellers, the more we miss out on, I think--I have a quilt that my great-grandmother made that I wouldn't take a million dollars for!


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it that y'all have a state church. So, you don't do surprises, huh? Love it. I don't like them either. I love the giving not being given to. How about you? I charged over and gave the elephant to my friend for the birthday. I have loved the pictures from everyone. How are you doing this evening 10:18 p.m. Dave? I am still doing time zones and it will last a little longer until I get it in my head.
> 
> take care,
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> It's an _Established Church_, rather than a _State Church_, religious belief is not compulsory nor is adherance to any particular sect. Christian prayers are said in the chamber of the House of Commons at the start of every day, but attendance is not compulsory and non-Christian beliefs are not a bar to election; however, Her Majesty as Head of State is also Head of the Church of England.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That said, do you think the question of de-establishing will come up as Charles and Camilla are closer to the divorce's being an issue? Discussion recently seems to have died down, maybe because they seem so happy. Or maybe it's just our distance away.
Click to expand...

Not really, a major function of the Church of England is as a device to disenthrall succession from the Prince of Rome, as well as to lubriciously sanction its founder's Bluebeard appetites.

The Duchess of Cornwall has definitely been a good influence on the Prince of Wales, she's a very sensible and practical woman. Stability is good.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Thought this was cute.


----------



## Marianne818

I'd like to thank you all for the thoughts and prayers for Cindi. She has been quite touched when I read them to her. Normally a very strong person (emotionally) always to say I'm fine.. really I'm fine. Survived her Mother's death, then 1 yr later her husband developed lung cancer and was gone in less than 6 weeks. This has thrown her for a loop, she has never been part of any forum didn't realize that people from all over can meet and share a bond the way that we do here on this wonderful Tea Party. She sends her thank you's and she feels very humbled by the comments. She will keep you all in her prayers also. 
Thank you for giving her this feeling, it means so much.
Marianne


----------



## FireballDave

Sorlenna said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major heat and fires here in the U.S.A. I wish we had stores like you and I are talking about, Dave. I would love to have the money to have one because I think that would be a money maker. I think the hand work of the period would sell as well and we could have all the knitters, crocheters, weavers etc. etc. making product what a cottage industry, huh?
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> The smoke has backed off the city a bit here, but now there is talk that this fire may outdo last year's blaze...
> 
> Joe, I would love to be part of that--I've been thinking about shutting down my etsy shop because of all the stuff that's going on over there on the site. I wish more people would appreciate the work and talent and inspiration that goes into handcrafts; some of the comments I get about prices are quite insulting, and that's one reason I've moved into selling patterns instead. The more we go to mass sellers, the more we miss out on, I think--I have a quilt that my great-grandmother made that I wouldn't take a million dollars for!
Click to expand...

I hope the fires die down, they're very frightening.

It's sad, but when supermarkets sell jumpers for £10 (US$15.50), that becomes 'the going rate' in many people's minds. I was told by a director of one chain, "One-off, top end products are undemocratic and promote inequality". There you are, capitalism is a force for socialism, from the back seat of a chauffeur-driven Bentley!

I don't know how I managed to keep a straight face!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> I'd like to thank you all for the thoughts and prayers for Cindi. She has been quite touched when I read them to her. Normally a very strong person (emotionally) always to say I'm fine.. really I'm fine. Survived her Mother's death, then 1 yr later her husband developed lung cancer and was gone in less than 6 weeks. This has thrown her for a loop, she has never been part of any forum didn't realize that people from all over can meet and share a bond the way that we do here on this wonderful Tea Party. She sends her thank you's and she feels very humbled by the comments. She will keep you all in her prayers also.
> Thank you for giving her this feeling, it means so much.
> Marianne


Let's hope she is encouraged and can draw strength from the suppport. A positive attitude is a big part of the battle.

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Marianne818 said:


> I'd like to thank you all for the thoughts and prayers for Cindi. She has been quite touched when I read them to her. Normally a very strong person (emotionally) always to say I'm fine.. really I'm fine. Survived her Mother's death, then 1 yr later her husband developed lung cancer and was gone in less than 6 weeks. This has thrown her for a loop, she has never been part of any forum didn't realize that people from all over can meet and share a bond the way that we do here on this wonderful Tea Party. She sends her thank you's and she feels very humbled by the comments. She will keep you all in her prayers also.
> Thank you for giving her this feeling, it means so much.
> Marianne


Since she lost her husband so suddenly, that is probably coming back to her mind again and again. I am hoping for the best of possible outcomes. So far it's still up in the air, isn't it?


----------



## Marianne818

wannabear said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to thank you all for the thoughts and prayers for Cindi. She has been quite touched when I read them to her. Normally a very strong person (emotionally) always to say I'm fine.. really I'm fine. Survived her Mother's death, then 1 yr later her husband developed lung cancer and was gone in less than 6 weeks. This has thrown her for a loop, she has never been part of any forum didn't realize that people from all over can meet and share a bond the way that we do here on this wonderful Tea Party. She sends her thank you's and she feels very humbled by the comments. She will keep you all in her prayers also.
> Thank you for giving her this feeling, it means so much.
> Marianne
> 
> 
> 
> Since she lost her husband so suddenly, that is probably coming back to her mind again and again. I am hoping for the best of possible outcomes. So far it's still up in the air, isn't it?
Click to expand...

Yes, they haven't called to give us the date of the tests, but the Doctor did say that this would be scheduled very quickly. Will keep posted as soon as we have any information. Thank you again. 
Dave, we are keeping her as positive as we can, she said it's when the house gets quiet that the fear slips in. So we are going to have a sleeping party in the living room tonight.. hopefully she will be able to sleep with us all together. ( I claimed my recliner
:wink: )


----------



## flockie

Marianne, I will add Cindi in my prayers. Cancer is such a dreadful disease, not only for the person suffering but for all the family members who suffer along with them. I do include all my friends from the TP every day in my prayers, and will include special intentions for those who have requested.

Flockie


----------



## Dori Sage

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those persons who was married for almost 20 years and then found myself in divorce court. It was relatively civil, and now, my only regret is that I didn't do it sooner! On the 10th anniversary of the divorce, I bought myself an anniversary ring with money I never would have had if still married. Life can be good as a single person.
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom and independence get my vote!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

First time I was married for 11 years - divorced. Was single for 4 years. Then met my late DH. We were married for 29 years. I've now been alone for 2-1/2 years. I must confess I like my freedom and independence and life is good, but I also love being in love, having a man to put my arms around and have him put his arms around me. I guess I miss hugging the most.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dori Sage said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those persons who was married for almost 20 years and then found myself in divorce court. It was relatively civil, and now, my only regret is that I didn't do it sooner! On the 10th anniversary of the divorce, I bought myself an anniversary ring with money I never would have had if still married. Life can be good as a single person.
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom and independence get my vote!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First time I was married for 11 years - divorced. Was single for 4 years. Then met my late DH. We were married for 29 years. I've now been alone for 2-1/2 years. I must confess I like my freedom and independence and life is good, but I also love being in love, having a man to put my arms around and have him put his arms around me. I guess I miss hugging the most.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT

Marianne818 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to thank you all for the thoughts and prayers for Cindi. She has been quite touched when I read them to her. Normally a very strong person (emotionally) always to say I'm fine.. really I'm fine. Survived her Mother's death, then 1 yr later her husband developed lung cancer and was gone in less than 6 weeks. This has thrown her for a loop, she has never been part of any forum didn't realize that people from all over can meet and share a bond the way that we do here on this wonderful Tea Party. She sends her thank you's and she feels very humbled by the comments. She will keep you all in her prayers also.
> Thank you for giving her this feeling, it means so much.
> Marianne
> 
> 
> 
> Since she lost her husband so suddenly, that is probably coming back to her mind again and again. I am hoping for the best of possible outcomes. So far it's still up in the air, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they haven't called to give us the date of the tests, but the Doctor did say that this would be scheduled very quickly. Will keep posted as soon as we have any information. Thank you again.
> Dave, we are keeping her as positive as we can, she said it's when the house gets quiet that the fear slips in. So we are going to have a sleeping party in the living room tonight.. hopefully she will be able to sleep with us all together. ( I claimed my recliner
> :wink: )
Click to expand...

Would love to see a picture of you all in your jammies!! :lol:


----------



## DorisT

Sometimes I envy all of you ladies who are single, and free to do whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. Many of my friends through the years were either single by choice or divorced or widowed. But I think I was born to be married, to keep house, raise children, etc., etc. It hasn't always been easy, and many times I wanted to give in and give up, but I stuck with it. Now that we're in our last few years of life, it's so nice to have someone to take care of you when you're not feeling up to par. And it works both ways; I take care of him, he takes care of me!! It's much less lonely this way.


----------



## Grandma Gail

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I admire your organization and restraint. Whenever I buy or make a Christmas present early I have either put it away and forgotten about it, Or ---- and this is the usual thing that happens ---- I get so eager, I give the present early. Then I end up hurriedly shopping later.  Therefore, it's just better for me to shop at the last minute. I hardly ever knit Christmas gifts, but give gifts through the year, stating that they must be early or late birthday gifts. That's the only thing that works with my gift giving. Isn't that sad?  dandylion/sue
> 
> sue - i don't think it's sad - i love giving gifts during the year for no reason - i think it makes the receiver happier that you thought of them other than a special day or time.
> 
> heidi has a room in the basement where christmas decorations are kept and also holds the christmas presents. by november there is a lock on the door so "little feet" can not walk in.
> 
> i love the way she shops - most of the time the stores practically pay her to take their merchandise. lol she can smell a sale miles away.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I don't have a basement so I will have to think of someplace (out of the way) but not so much that I will forget about them  S'cuse me, I'm thinking out loud again  sue
> p.p.s., 5mms, I'm interested in your response about the B vitamins also. sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, cats have a way of finding those "out of the way" places. Don't tell Ms. Izzy where you stash the gifts.
> 
> One year, when John's brother was younger and had 5 boys, we sent a box of Christmas gifts. He put them in the garage and forgot about them until mid-January!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ***Every year, I meet my sister halfway between our cities to exchange Christmas gifts. Two years ago we met and exchanged gifts as usual. She wanted to open my gift to her and did so. She called me in March to tell me she had forgotten the gifts for my nieces and brother in the back seat of her car and had found them that day. So, they had been frozen for three months. Fortunately, freezing didn't cause any problems, and the candy I made stated fresh in its frozen state.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> I'd like to thank you all for the thoughts and prayers for Cindi. She has been quite touched when I read them to her. Normally a very strong person (emotionally) always to say I'm fine.. really I'm fine. Survived her Mother's death, then 1 yr later her husband developed lung cancer and was gone in less than 6 weeks. This has thrown her for a loop, she has never been part of any forum didn't realize that people from all over can meet and share a bond the way that we do here on this wonderful Tea Party. She sends her thank you's and she feels very humbled by the comments. She will keep you all in her prayers also.
> Thank you for giving her this feeling, it means so much.
> Marianne


Marianne818, so sorry to hear about Cindi. What a frightening time. I pray you will get good news, but one thing I know, Cindi is fortunate to have you for a best friend. This is one of those times when she really needs you. Prayers coming your way. Please take care of you too.


----------



## daralene

Have been away in Ohio for a graduation. Got to spend time with my mother and one of my sisters and DH's family. It was so hot but a really meaningful time with everyone. I don't think I will get caught up on all the pages, but will try tomorrow. My sister had a nice little gift bag for me and inside were two books by the "Knitting Harlot." Driving back home I was laughing so hard that DH turned off the cd's and had me read this part to him and it had him laughing really hard too. All about her attempts to replicate a knit hat for this friend and the ungainly shapes she came up with. What a great sister I have and an appropriate gift since the scarf in my avatar is part of a scarf/hat set I knit for her. 
Knitting Hugs to all of you!!!
Hope Memorial Day was a good one.


----------



## pammie1234

Dori Sage, I agree with you. I have been alone for 21 years, and even though I am quite content, and like being able to do what I want when I want, can leave the dishes in the sink for a week, etc. I do miss the love and support that a marriage brings. I often get really tired of having to be the one to make the decisions, or carry the burden of a heavy heart when my DD is hurting. But I feel that it would be a disaster to marry now. I am too selfish and set in my ways!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I left here a few weeks ago with a lump or knot or something in my throat.
> This is for those who might care. A few weeks ago during a Tea party I left to have a lump in my throat checked out, and have been with several doctors since then. The bottom line is I have cancer. The outcome will be of no great surprise because of how involved it is. Both lungs have a lot of tumors, the lymph nodes in the center of the chest, and some spots on the liver.
> The only treatment I have available is chemo.
> 
> I am sorry to have caused some of you concern, and worry. I will be home now for several more days before I have to do that terrible chemo and I would covet all of your prayers, for me to be healed, God is still in the miracle business and as his word tells us he is the Great Physician
> I love and miss all my friends.
> Martin Keith
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Martin, your absence has been noticed, we have been very concerned about you. Please rest assured that you will continue to be in our prayers! Especially now that we know the diagnosis.
Click to expand...

Dear Martin, I joined the forum for the Tea Party right when you left to get checked. Please know that I will pray for you and am so sorry you got such bad news. Chemo treatments have been much more successful. You have a lot of support here and people that care! I know I am new to you but I have been wondering how you were and care.


----------



## margewhaples

I have just shut the door as it suddenly became breezy and cold. Today was just a lovely day-sunny and moderately warm all day. 
Holidays: One can get so wrapped up in the spending wrapping, partying , cooking, shopping etc. that the pleasures that should be attendant to the holidays are lost. Since I have become a Jehovah Witness, we do not have these rigid times of celebration and celebrate when the opportunity presents itself or when our own feelings motivate us and I believe that this is so much better as it does not lend itself to the excessiveness and exhaustion that is typical of the holiday seasons. Nor does it encourage
dangerous indulgences, causing pain and sorrow. I really wish I had learned this so much sooner.
Gift giving then tends to be from the heart and not from obligation. 
Martin so sad that you are faced with this diagnosis, however I would encourage you to cherish the life you have and find the beauty in each day that we so often overlook or take for granted. Put quality and not quantity in the forefront. Chemo can be much less traumatic than it was some years ago and is not always as devastating as we picture it. Please investigate THE Wellness Community as they have many resources, activities and support mechanisms to make treatment and life more enjoyable. Many services too. Many of these would benefit all of us as we go through life. I pray that you will enjoy the remainder of your life be it a few days or many years. Cancer diagnosis can often enrich our lives by teaching us how to live them.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam

siouxann - i used to take myself out for a very nice dinner with wine every first of april (divorce day) to celebrate - did that for years - one year sometime - a long time actually - after the first of febrtuary - it suddenly dawned on me that i had forgotten to take myself out for dinner. it had finally become a nonissue and i didn't need to celebrate it anymore. i was so unhappy those 12-1/2 years - think i needed the reminder that i was finally free and i didn't need to ever be someone's doormat again. i have two lovely daughters whom i love very much - the only good thing that came out of that marriage.

sam



siouxann said:


> I am one of those persons who was married for almost 20 years and then found myself in divorce court. It was relatively civil, and now, my only regret is that I didn't do it sooner! On the 10th anniversary of the divorce, I bought myself an anniversary ring with money I never would have had if still married. Life can be good as a single person.


----------



## iamsam

sorlenna - i don't think anyone appreciates hand made unless they have done it themselves. poeple don't realize the time involved in making handmade goods nor do they realize the quality they are getting. it's a sad comentary on society in general. everyone wants it as cheap as they can get it - even if it is made in china. me - i prefer american made.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major heat and fires here in the U.S.A. I wish we had stores like you and I are talking about, Dave. I would love to have the money to have one because I think that would be a money maker. I think the hand work of the period would sell as well and we could have all the knitters, crocheters, weavers etc. etc. making product what a cottage industry, huh?
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> The smoke has backed off the city a bit here, but now there is talk that this fire may outdo last year's blaze...
> 
> Joe, I would love to be part of that--I've been thinking about shutting down my etsy shop because of all the stuff that's going on over there on the site. I wish more people would appreciate the work and talent and inspiration that goes into handcrafts; some of the comments I get about prices are quite insulting, and that's one reason I've moved into selling patterns instead. The more we go to mass sellers, the more we miss out on, I think--I have a quilt that my great-grandmother made that I wouldn't take a million dollars for!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Dori Sage, I agree with you. I have been alone for 21 years, and even though I am quite content, and like being able to do what I want when I want, can leave the dishes in the sink for a week, etc. I do miss the love and support that a marriage brings. I often get really tired of having to be the one to make the decisions, or carry the burden of a heavy heart when my DD is hurting. But I feel that it would be a disaster to marry now. I am too selfish and set in my ways!


Dear Pammie, I can relate to what you are saying, because I was on my own for 16 years, bringing up the two girls. We went through mum having to be the disciplinarian/ provider/bottle washer/confidante and finally the wounded abandoned parent when the girls left home- my goodness there can be mixed feelings when they do find their wings, but I found Fale within a year of that last event. One of the best things about having a DH is the hugs, but having now gone through a ceremony three times- twice with Fale- I have promised myself this is the last time.
Sure when on your own you get used to making the decisions, and your time when the kids are busy, where ever, is your own to organise, but it also is very lonely. How I would love to have a large family like NanaCaren's, but God gave me two girls- my ideal family had been 4 boys- and you can't go around regretting that one.
I am too old to adjust to the finicky ways of anyone else.
And there is truth in the saying 'set in your ways', as you get older.


----------



## Joe P

There is a 1950's long house that is huge that I would love to start another B&B but I don't know. I do know the owner she lives in Cancun and her inheritance is this house on the lake, it has all kinds of baths and bedrooms and big rooms. I think it would be so cool to do three things in it as it needs to be retro'd but I would have our family served simple Texas fried chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy, corn on the cob and home made apple pie and ice tea served every night and chicken sands with ice tea for lunches,then I would have all the rooms furnished in the 1950's furniture, bedding etc, art work and all kinds of hand work to be sold in all the rooms and finally I would love to have all the bedrooms and bath and inside swimming pool for use of the tenants. Anybody out there with a million or two to invest? he he.

joe p


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> sorlenna - i don't think anyone appreciates hand made unless they have done it themselves. poeple don't realize the time involved in making handmade goods nor do they realize the quality they are getting. it's a sad comentary on society in general. everyone wants it as cheap as they can get it - even if it is made in china. me - i prefer american made.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major heat and fires here in the U.S.A. I wish we had stores like you and I are talking about, Dave. I would love to have the money to have one because I think that would be a money maker. I think the hand work of the period would sell as well and we could have all the knitters, crocheters, weavers etc. etc. making product what a cottage industry, huh?
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> The smoke has backed off the city a bit here, but now there is talk that this fire may outdo last year's blaze...
> 
> Joe, I would love to be part of that--I've been thinking about shutting down my etsy shop because of all the stuff that's going on over there on the site. I wish more people would appreciate the work and talent and inspiration that goes into handcrafts; some of the comments I get about prices are quite insulting, and that's one reason I've moved into selling patterns instead. The more we go to mass sellers, the more we miss out on, I think--I have a quilt that my great-grandmother made that I wouldn't take a million dollars for!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

now that I have had a chance to work with some American cotton, I am really enjoying using it- but our reality is that there are hefty postage costs. Our big 'emporium' sells very largely Chinese yarns- I can get a ride there easily- to get to an LYS takes a 4 bus trip, and the resolve to do an all day outing- or worse still a trip on the train to the centre of the city, and again a 4 bus ride to the admitedly delightful shop- in the lady's back garden. This is for Rowan yarns. For locally produced yarns, even though we have a reputation to keep, they are pricey, and inaccessible.
I think this is a quirk of where I am living, judging from some of the comments on KP, made by fellow NZ'ers.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> There is a 1950's long house that is huge that I would love to start another B&B but I don't know. I do know the owner she lives in Cancun and her inheritance is this house on the lake, it has all kinds of baths and bedrooms and big rooms. I think it would be so cool to do three things in it as it needs to be retro'd but I would have our family served simple Texas fried chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy, corn on the cob and home made apple pie and ice tea served every night and chicken sands with ice tea for lunches,then I would have all the rooms furnished in the 1950's furniture, bedding etc, art work and all kinds of hand work to be sold in all the rooms and finally I would love to have all the bedrooms and bath and inside swimming pool for use of the tenants. Anybody out there with a million or two to invest? he he.
> 
> joe p


dreaming maybe- but you have done it before- you know what is involved. I wonder if you could find a 'backer/banker'?


----------



## Joe P

I suppose I could and that is neat to think about. Thanks for even mentioning that.

joe p



myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 1950's long house that is huge that I would love to start another B&B but I don't know. I do know the owner she lives in Cancun and her inheritance is this house on the lake, it has all kinds of baths and bedrooms and big rooms. I think it would be so cool to do three things in it as it needs to be retro'd but I would have our family served simple Texas fried chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy, corn on the cob and home made apple pie and ice tea served every night and chicken sands with ice tea for lunches,then I would have all the rooms furnished in the 1950's furniture, bedding etc, art work and all kinds of hand work to be sold in all the rooms and finally I would love to have all the bedrooms and bath and inside swimming pool for use of the tenants. Anybody out there with a million or two to invest? he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> dreaming maybe- but you have done it before- you know what is involved. I wonder if you could find a 'backer/banker'?
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

Mcfanwy, my international clock says it is 4:40 p.m. Wednesday is that so?????????? joe p


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> siouxann - i used to take myself out for a very nice dinner with wine every first of april (divorce day) to celebrate - did that for years - one year sometime - a long time actually - after the first of febrtuary - it suddenly dawned on me that i had forgotten to take myself out for dinner. it had finally become a nonissue and i didn't need to celebrate it anymore. i was so unhappy those 12-1/2 years - think i needed the reminder that i was finally free and i didn't need to ever be someone's doormat again. i have two lovely daughters whom i love very much - the only good thing that came out of that marriage.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those persons who was married for almost 20 years and then found myself in divorce court. It was relatively civil, and now, my only regret is that I didn't do it sooner! On the 10th anniversary of the divorce, I bought myself an anniversary ring with money I never would have had if still married. Life can be good as a single person.
Click to expand...

Dear Sam, I seem to be working this TP backwards, because although I never celebrated my divorce- my Mum had just died- and that in many ways was more important, BUT out of an appallingly dysfunctional marriage- there were these two beautiful children. Just would never suggest any one took the path I did, to acquire them both. I can talk to the ex now, provided it is on my own terms- but that does not make me like him.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> Mcfanwy, my international clock says it is 4:40 p.m. Wednesday is that so?????????? joe p


my computer tells me it is 3-45pm probably your clock does not factor in that we are on 'winter time'? how are you keeping, Joe!?


----------



## Joe P

You know we discussed this hour thing before and I guess my international clock does not take your winter time in account. hummpf.

Oh, I am fine and well, I think of you and your husband often and wonder how you both are. I p.m.'d you about your bus trips etc. give me a hollar as we say in deep Texas. Life here is good. We are having a knit in at North Star Mall in San Antonio, Texas one Saturday in June. I am hoping there might be another man or so sitting there with sweat on the brow wanting to knit but no other men around but you know you ladies have bucked me up and I will go and pull out the needles and just click away with a visor on so I don't see the faces. he he.

joe p. You know it is my issue because usually men are not into this at all. Women just don't understand the macho thing, I guess. oh well I am who I am a knitter. It's my Grandmother's fault. he he.

joe p



myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mcfanwy, my international clock says it is 4:40 p.m. Wednesday is that so?????????? joe p
> 
> 
> 
> my computer tells me it is 3-45pm probably your clock does not factor in that we are on 'winter time'? how are you keeping, Joe!?
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

I forgot I'ze keeping fine, mam.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> You know we discussed this hour thing before and I guess my international clock does not take your winter time in account. hummpf.
> 
> Oh, I am fine and well, I think of you and your husband often and wonder how you both are. I p.m.'d you about your bus trips etc. give me a hollar as we say in deep Texas. Life here is good. We are having a knit in at North Star Mall in San Antonio, Texas one Saturday in June. I am hoping there might be another man or so sitting there with sweat on the brow wanting to knit but no other men around but you know you ladies have bucked me up and I will go and pull out the needles and just click away with a visor on so I don't see the faces. he he.
> 
> joe p. You know it is my issue because usually men are not into this at all. Women just don't understand the macho thing, I guess. oh well I am who I am a knitter. It's my Grandmother's fault. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mcfanwy, my international clock says it is 4:40 p.m. Wednesday is that so?????????? joe p
> 
> 
> 
> my computer tells me it is 3-45pm probably your clock does not factor in that we are on 'winter time'? how are you keeping, Joe!?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hang in there Joe- the work you are doing is the reason you tough it out- good idea to have the 'visor'!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know we discussed this hour thing before and I guess my international clock does not take your winter time in account. hummpf.
> 
> Oh, I am fine and well, I think of you and your husband often and wonder how you both are. I p.m.'d you about your bus trips etc. give me a hollar as we say in deep Texas. Life here is good. We are having a knit in at North Star Mall in San Antonio, Texas one Saturday in June. I am hoping there might be another man or so sitting there with sweat on the brow wanting to knit but no other men around but you know you ladies have bucked me up and I will go and pull out the needles and just click away with a visor on so I don't see the faces. he he.
> 
> joe p. You know it is my issue because usually men are not into this at all. Women just don't understand the macho thing, I guess. oh well I am who I am a knitter. It's my Grandmother's fault. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mcfanwy, my international clock says it is 4:40 p.m. Wednesday is that so?????????? joe p
> 
> 
> 
> my computer tells me it is 3-45pm probably your clock does not factor in that we are on 'winter time'? how are you keeping, Joe!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hang in there Joe- the work you are doing is so beautiful and is the reason you tough it out- good idea to have the 'visor'!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ezenby

You might start something by attending. You know the ladies will go home and talk about the man at the knit in. I would be impressed for sure. I remember when my brother did some knitting....was about eight. Used a steel needle probably about a size two. Cotton thread. We were listening to mysteries on the radio and he started punching holes thru the top of a small box. Heard outside on the road a car...tires screeching and a crash....he pushed the needle right into the palm of his hand. Woooaah. Last use of the knitting needle for awhile. Joe, have you ever though of teaching wounded soldiers to knit. Read an article how it brings them comfort. Rest the mind. Hear there is a military hospital that is especially for the wounded coming back from Iraq/Afgan and it is somewhere near San Antonia.



Joe P said:


> You know we discussed this hour thing before and I guess my international clock does not take your winter time in account. hummpf.
> 
> Oh, I am fine and well, I think of you and your husband often and wonder how you both are. I p.m.'d you about your bus trips etc. give me a hollar as we say in deep Texas. Life here is good. We are having a knit in at North Star Mall in San Antonio, Texas one Saturday in June. I am hoping there might be another man or so sitting there with sweat on the brow wanting to knit but no other men around but you know you ladies have bucked me up and I will go and pull out the needles and just click away with a visor on so I don't see the faces. he he.
> 
> joe p. You know it is my issue because usually men are not into this at all. Women just don't understand the macho thing, I guess. oh well I am who I am a knitter. It's my Grandmother's fault. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mcfanwy, my international clock says it is 4:40 p.m. Wednesday is that so?????????? joe p
> 
> 
> 
> my computer tells me it is 3-45pm probably your clock does not factor in that we are on 'winter time'? how are you keeping, Joe!?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ezenby

Joe You might start something by attending. You know the ladies will go home and talk about the man at the knit in. I would be impressed for sure. I remember when my brother did some knitting....was about eight. Used a steel needle probably about a size two. Cotton thread. We were listening to mysteries on the radio and he started punching holes thru the top of a small box. Heard outside on the road a car...tires screeching and a crash....he pushed the needle right into the palm of his hand. Woooaah. Last use of the knitting needle for awhile. Joe, have you ever though of teaching wounded soldiers to knit. Read an article how it brings them comfort. Rest the mind. Hear there is a military hospital that is especially for the wounded coming back from Iraq/Afgan and it is somewhere near San Antonia.



Joe P said:


> You know we discussed this hour thing before and I guess my international clock does not take your winter time in account. hummpf.
> 
> Oh, I am fine and well, I think of you and your husband often and wonder how you both are. I p.m.'d you about your bus trips etc. give me a hollar as we say in deep Texas. Life here is good. We are having a knit in at North Star Mall in San Antonio, Texas one Saturday in June. I am hoping there might be another man or so sitting there with sweat on the brow wanting to knit but no other men around but you know you ladies have bucked me up and I will go and pull out the needles and just click away with a visor on so I don't see the faces. he he.
> 
> joe p. You know it is my issue because usually men are not into this at all. Women just don't understand the macho thing, I guess. oh well I am who I am a knitter. It's my Grandmother's fault. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mcfanwy, my international clock says it is 4:40 p.m. Wednesday is that so?????????? joe p
> 
> 
> 
> my computer tells me it is 3-45pm probably your clock does not factor in that we are on 'winter time'? how are you keeping, Joe!?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ezenby

something is going on here that makes double posts. Sorry about that. Dont think I did it ...but maybe Ahhh the second post has where I edited putting Joes name at the beginning. San Antonio...right


----------



## Joe P

I will think about that. What a wonderful service. I really will look into thisl. thanks.

joe p



Ezenby said:


> something is going on here that makes double posts. Sorry about that. Dont think I did it ...but maybe Ahhh the second post has where I edited putting Joes name at the beginning. San Antonio...right


----------



## Joe P

I need to go to bed good night one and all. 

joe p


----------



## Ezenby

Looking again at the pictures you posted...the portraits. Showed you fathers picture to DH and he said is that one of the fellas from Last of the Summer Wine? Dont know which on.....but your Dad is a cutie.



myfanwy said:


> while I am doing the family portraits


----------



## Dori Sage

pammie1234 said:


> Dori Sage, I agree with you. I have been alone for 21 years, and even though I am quite content, and like being able to do what I want when I want, can leave the dishes in the sink for a week, etc. I do miss the love and support that a marriage brings. I often get really tired of having to be the one to make the decisions, or carry the burden of a heavy heart when my DD is hurting. But I feel that it would be a disaster to marry now. I am too selfish and set in my ways!


Idon't think I could marry again. But a good friend would certainly be nice.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> Looking again at the pictures you posted...the portraits. Showed you fathers picture to DH and he said is that one of the fellas from Last of the Summer Wine? Dont know which on.....but your Dad is a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> while I am doing the family portraits
Click to expand...

Thank you!!
I think he was a really good looker! BUT what was far more important, through and through he was a 'gentleman'. I have several photos of him as a child and young man that show how handsome he was.


----------



## Ezenby

My Daddy passed when I was sixteen. He was quite and a gentleman. He married my mother when he was forty...so not much time for us to have a relation. I am last of five children. Parents loved to camp and that is about all we did together but he provided us a good life. Genealogy research shows he came from nothing...left home and made his way. So glad you had time with yours.



myfanwy said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking again at the pictures you posted...the portraits. Showed you fathers picture to DH and he said is that one of the fellas from Last of the Summer Wine? Dont know which on.....but your Dad is a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> while I am doing the family portraits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!
> I think he was a really good looker! BUT what was far more important, through and through he was a 'gentleman'. I have several photos of him as a child and young man that show how handsome he was.
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Sometimes I envy all of you ladies who are single, and free to do whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. Many of my friends through the years were either single by choice or divorced or widowed. But I think I was born to be married, to keep house, raise children, etc., etc. It hasn't always been easy, and many times I wanted to give in and give up, but I stuck with it. Now that we're in our last few years of life, it's so nice to have someone to take care of you when you're not feeling up to par. And it works both ways; I take care of him, he takes care of me!! It's much less lonely this way.


A single life isn't for everyone, as with anything, it has its shortcomings; just as there's nobody to interfere with your plans, there's nobody to blame when your plans turn to dust.

Equally, however, marriage or partnership isn't for everyone either. There are some people who are stifled by relationships. I think educationalists need to re-think their refusal to acknowledge bachelorhood, or spinsterhood, as viable lifestyle choices. Just as some people are happiest in long-term relationships, others like myself are best on their own.

Since there doesn't appear to be an imminent risk of the human population declining to dangerously low numbers, it isn't necessary for every individual to be mated as part of a breeding program. I can think of several couples who are happier and on better terms apart, than they were as a couple. I frequently hear the same story, "Everybody assumed we'd get married and our families wanted it, so we went along with it to keep them happy". It's easy to accuse the couples of weakness, but stopping a woman intent on being the centre of attraction as the bride's mother can be like standing in the path of an avalanche.

For me, it's all about freedom of choice, besides which, I'd make a rotten husband and I know it!

Dave


----------



## Joe P

I have never been happy living alone. I don't like it, Dave. I have always loved another and somehow that has kept me going in many rough spots that came along. I have always admired people who could live alone and be oh so happy. I find that refreshing. I have met people not partnered and they are sad, but not too many. Relationships are very hard work and one has to have lots of energy to work in it. Both people need to work at it as well. When one does it all the relationship does not grow it stagnates. 

I need to go back to bed againnnnnnnnnn.. sorry, joe p


----------



## FireballDave

Dori Sage said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage, I agree with you. I have been alone for 21 years, and even though I am quite content, and like being able to do what I want when I want, can leave the dishes in the sink for a week, etc. I do miss the love and support that a marriage brings. I often get really tired of having to be the one to make the decisions, or carry the burden of a heavy heart when my DD is hurting. But I feel that it would be a disaster to marry now. I am too selfish and set in my ways!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I could marry again. But a good friend would certainly be nice.
Click to expand...

Friendship and companionship are always good, less baggage.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I have never been happy living alone. I don't like it, Dave. I have always loved another and somehow that has kept me going in many rough spots that came along. I have always admired people who could live alone and be oh so happy. I find that refreshing. I have met people not partnered and they are sad, but not too many. Relationships are very hard work and one has to have lots of energy to work in it. Both people need to work at it as well. When one does it all the relationship does not grow it stagnates.
> 
> I need to go back to bed againnnnnnnnnn.. sorry, joe p


Like I said, it should all be down to personal choice. I just didn't need anybody else cluttering up my schedule with their agenda, I was far too busy to spare the time to notice them anyway, my thoughts were elsewhere. Some people are best on their own, for everybody's comfort!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Oh Dave, you are not really alone. There is The Lad. You see him more than I see my three that have left home, so you are lucky. And lots of friends, I'm sure. 

If I had a close friend I would be happier. I'm a good bit happier since I joined KP. It's a rewarding place to visit. Nonetheless, I would like to have a partner with whom I could just BE. You can't just go out and raise one in the garden, though!


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy Day to those online! I am heading back to bed at 10-37pm, Wednesday, gearing up for our holiday weekend- Queen's Birthday- this time. And rather a significant one at that. A friend has asked me to help her write a letter to HM, because she has rather a high profile position here, and it has been requested of her. [my friend] Not Her Majesty who inevitably has a High Profile Position here!!! Must put some time into that for my friend. [forgot- because it was pretty full on this morning]


----------



## Marianne818

f I had a close friend I would be happier. I'm a good bit happier since I joined KP. It's a rewarding place to visit. Nonetheless, I would like to have a partner with whom I could just BE. You can't just go out and raise one in the garden, though!


> Well in a way we are neighbors, like you wish we were closer, I'm sure we'd be fast friends in "real" life as we are here!


----------



## wannabear

I am very glad to have met you, Marianne!


----------



## Lurker 2

myfanwy said:


> Happy Day to those online! I am heading back to bed at 10-37pm, Wednesday, gearing up for our holiday weekend- Queen's Birthday- this time. And rather a significant one at that. A friend has asked me to help her write a letter to HM, because she has rather a high profile position here, and it has been requested of her. [my friend] Not Her Majesty who inevitably has a High Profile Position here!!! Must put some time into that for my friend. [forgot- because it was pretty full on this morning]


We also have a trip to the Art Gallery planned for Friday- we have a significant exhibition here, thanks to the generosity of the Scottish National Gallery. Mainly minor works- but major artists. Monet, van Gogh, Lichtenstein, Warhol to mention a few.

Marianne: it is pretty amazing to be friends, suddenly with so many people. One has to be grateful to Dave for opening his house up to all of us. My first impression was the TP would be something organised in the States, for the States- so I avoided it for quite sometime.

Our prayers are with you and your room mate!!


----------



## Lurker 2

oops the KP is doing some double posting again, that last post should have edited the first!! apologies!!


----------



## FireballDave

Friends are good!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Friends are good!
> 
> Dave


Yes they are. Seems to be very quiet this morning.


----------



## wannabear

I can make noise, but you won't hear it up there.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> I can make noise, but you won't hear it up there.


I have extremely good hearing, if you shout loud enough I just might. My grand daughter seems to think I can hear her. she lives in NC as well.


----------



## wannabear

If everybody else is still asleep, I might as well go back to bed.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Oh Dave, you are not really alone. There is The Lad. You see him more than I see my three that have left home, so you are lucky. And lots of friends, I'm sure.
> 
> If I had a close friend I would be happier. I'm a good bit happier since I joined KP. It's a rewarding place to visit. Nonetheless, I would like to have a partner with whom I could just BE. You can't just go out and raise one in the garden, though!


i'm glad you enjoy KP. Potential partners lurk in the most unlikely of places, one of my friends teaches upholstery at an evening institute, he reckons it's a marriage bureau with cushions!

Dave


----------



## dandylion

I like the gift cupboard idea, and can probably work that out. "Gifts at a glance !" right up my alley. Sue



FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Idea, but do you keep them in a special, marked box somewhere? Do you keep a list of them? Now that I'm retired, I have to change my habits of never shopping until I need something. I'll need to shop the sales and organize gifts like you and Sam and other more responsible people  sue
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try an buy good presents through out the year and set them aside. You never know when you might need a last minute gift for an occaision. I dont necessarily buy them or make them for Christmas. There are birthdays and graduations and other occaisions when a gift is needed and then I dont have to rush around trying to find one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 'gifts cupboard'. If I see something I think might make a good gift, I buy it and put it in the cupboard, people have birthdays, get engaged, married, move house, etc. I may not be able to predict in which order they will be needed, but they will find a home, sooner or later. After all, a vase, a set of place-mats or, a table-cloth isn't going to go off!
> 
> I don't do surprises.
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

FireballDave said:


> Friends are good!
> 
> Dave


See friends laugh! 
Sue


----------



## Marianne818

I'd be lost with out the Tea Party, it is a wonderfilled connection with all that is wonderful in this world! Knitting, receipts, patterns, jokes, laughter and even the tears... makes us a wonderful hodgepodge family of friends. Many many thanks Dave for hosting such a gathering!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear fireballDave, any possibility of checking with your friend for his Goat curry? - I have a source of cheap goat meat, and love curry, as does Fale, it would be something I would really like to be able to try! PLEASE. [pretty please!- but I am no southern belle- just someone in the deep south trying to feed a very big eater on a very limited budget]
I fully appreciate that curry is not really your thing! but it would help in the variety stakes around here.


----------



## Lurker 2

Good morning! etc, Darowil, poledra and Sam, things do seem to be quiet and I know I am on the 25th- How are you all? 

Darowil- I am working on Canterbury coloured rugby socks now for the DH- I know Dave does not like 'kick ball' but DH does, and to be honest I am known to watch after about the quarter finals- I have not yet decided if I will make a red or white musical note on the black beanie, Have just realized it is pouring down outside- Adelaide looked still fairly cold on last nights weather!


----------



## Lurker 2

Hi Sue I see you are online too, did not deliberately miss you from my greeting- how's things?!!


----------



## darowil

Ezenby said:


> My Daddy passed when I was sixteen. He was quite and a gentleman. He married my mother when he was forty...so not much time for us to have a relation. I am last of five children. Parents loved to camp and that is about all we did together but he provided us a good life. Genealogy research shows he came from nothing...left home and made his way. So glad you had time with yours.
> 
> My father died whene I was almost 16- but I was at the opposite end of hte family. Oldest of nine, the youngest was only2. My most consistent memory is going to the football and cricket with him froma young age- and I still follow the football and cricket. However I don't follow his footy team, in fact none of my siblings do. They all follow Mums team but even in my footy team I am different to them. However my father is responsible for me following my team. He went to their first game at the top state level and came back and told us about the guard of honour of bulldogs they had as they ran onto the ground- and so I followed them for that reason. Roll on Saturday -when they play the team the rest of my family barrack for. As a child the one thing I could guarantee when we played them was that we would lose. But now we should win, though we don't play well on their ground which is where we are Saturday.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dave, I do like motor sports, despite a fear of witnessing disaster- but is there any sport that does not risk life? I just ran out of oomph over the egg cosies because no one said whether they liked them or not- I guess I will have to ask?
I am just not that much of a spectator of anything- I like TV when my back is turned- ie, as a sort of radio- unless something has really gripped me. Like it is almost late enough for the BBC to have come on- but I don't like witnessing 9 11- which I did by 'mistake' and no-one believed me what had happened at first...


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> [
> Marianne: it is pretty amazing to be friends, suddenly with so many people. One has to be grateful to Dave for opening his house up to all of us. My first impression was the TP would be something organised in the States, for the States- so I avoided it for quite sometime.
> 
> Our prayers are with you and your room mate!!


But TPs are so English! 
But isn't it great. And even the fights are a normal part of life. And at least here we can ignore them if we want to! I frequently say things to others about something from KP - and usually it is the TP. And what a fun way of keeping up with the world.


----------



## dandylion

If I could have it the way you have it I would love to have it like that, Doris  But, I have lousy luck picking men, or with the men who pick me. Therefore, I'm in agreement with Dave on this one. I said after my divorce and after the next two relationships, that I would give up and make the best of being on my own, and I have done so. I said I would never put myself in that situation (trapped in Hell) again, and I have avoided it at all costs. 
There are a few times when I see or hear of a life and marriage like yours, and I may feel a bit melancholy or envious, but I snap out of it, and count my blessings. 
There are many blessings in my life, and they must out-way the sad times, or I would be out there looking.

Now, back to you and your few envious moments ---- I'm sure they pass quickly. It's fine to wonder what if, and then go get a hug from the hubby to bring you back to reality. Love, you, dandy/sue



DorisT said:


> Sometimes I envy all of you ladies who are single, and free to do whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. Many of my friends through the years were either single by choice or divorced or widowed. But I think I was born to be married, to keep house, raise children, etc., etc. It hasn't always been easy, and many times I wanted to give in and give up, but I stuck with it. Now that we're in our last few years of life, it's so nice to have someone to take care of you when you're not feeling up to par. And it works both ways; I take care of him, he takes care of me!! It's much less lonely this way.


----------



## Lurker 2

not good with conflict- I prefer to be friends with most. I like my choice of red for the black- but need to get a bit of nylon for the heel.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> Good morning! etc, Darowil, poledra and Sam, things do seem to be quiet and I know I am on the 25th- How are you all?
> 
> Darowil- I am working on Canterbury coloured rugby socks now for the DH- I know Dave does not like 'kick ball' but DH does, and to be honest I am known to watch after about the quarter finals- I have not yet decided if I will make a red or white musical note on the black beanie, Have just realized it is pouring down outside- Adelaide looked still fairly cold on last nights weather!


Either red or white will look stunning with black. Looking at 19 Thursday so should be lovely. What a shame I will be inside of the day working on the placemat- it's a fair size and using a lot of cotton so I might jsut make one and put some padding on the back for pots. However it is currently under 10. We have though had a cold May, almost a degree below normal. See what winter brings. I like our winters, they are cold but not freezing- and much better than hot.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula


----------



## darowil

Grandmapaula said:


> Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula


Chubby at 2ibs 2 ozs! But I guess its also not just the weight but it relation to lengthHow wonderful that she is gaining so well. Did you get to hold her? Is she a first child?


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandmapaula said:


> Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula


I am so glad to hear this- that is a 2 oz gain isn't it?


----------



## Grandmapaula

darowil said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula
> 
> 
> 
> Chubby at 2ibs 2 ozs! But I guess its also not just the weight but it relation to lengthHow wonderful that she is gaining so well. Did you get to hold her? Is she a first child?
Click to expand...

Yes, I've held her 3 times now. She doesn't feel like much,I think most of the weight is blankets! She is Beth's second child, her other daughter is 9 yrs. old. Beth had 3 miscarriages in between. Our family tends to have very small babies, but this one is the smallest ever!! She is my 10th grandchild - 4 boys and 6 girls - and they keep grandma and grandpa very busy! Paula


----------



## margewhaples

zzzzzMe too. just fell asleep over computer.MJW


----------



## Grandmapaula

myfanwy said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad to hear this- that is a 2 oz gain isn't it?
Click to expand...

Yes, she seems to be gaining about an ounce a day right now. :-D


----------



## dandylion

myfanwy said:


> Hi Sue I see you are online too, did not deliberately miss you from my greeting- how's things?!!


Hi, myfanwy, and thanks for including me.  I'm fine, but I've been jumping back and forth from page to page I wonder if I have missed something. 
I started reading from the last page going backwards, then something got my attention and I responded, then another thing popped up, etc. 
I'd better try to go back and not let any little morsel (post) escape me.

Catch up to All, Y'all later. dandy/sue


----------



## cmaliza

jmai5421 said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a dark, dreary, and cold day 49F. The fog this a.m. was really depressing - unlike the beautiful effect on the pond that NanaCaren's picture depicted. We've dealt with drought conditions until this last week. Several inches of rain have eased the situation. I'm wondering if my new roof, siding and windows will ever be installed.
> It's a good day to curl up with a needle work project and watch DVD's. Today's choices include Hetty Wainthropp mysteries, Upstairs Downstairs, and The Help. I hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> We had that weather yesterday. Lots of rain. Cold. I think that we sent it your way. Today it is sunny, few clouds with blue sky. It is 68'F. I ended up knitting all day. I recommend the Help for a DVD. Enjoy your knitting.
> Have a good day. My DH and I can't decide whether the bird is a Heron or Egret. I don't think Egrets come this far North and he was not white. I say Heron
Click to expand...

Don't know where you are, but egrets come at least as far north as the southern shore of Lake Erie. We have several around here all the time.
Carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren

Grandmapaula said:


> Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula


Glad to hear that Lily is still gaining. It is always good when they start to look chubby.


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sue I see you are online too, did not deliberately miss you from my greeting- how's things?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, myfanwy, and thanks for including me.  I'm fine, but I've been jumping back and forth from page to page I wonder if I have missed something.
> I started reading from the last page going backwards, then something got my attention and I responded, then another thing popped up, etc.
> I'd better try to go back and not let any little morsel (post) escape me.
> 
> Catch up to All, Y'all later. dandy/sue
Click to expand...

I've been doing the something today. I'm sure i will have missed some.


----------



## darowil

Grandmapaula said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula
> 
> 
> 
> Chubby at 2ibs 2 ozs! But I guess its also not just the weight but it relation to lengthHow wonderful that she is gaining so well. Did you get to hold her? Is she a first child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I've held her 3 times now. She doesn't feel like much,I think most of the weight is blankets! She is Beth's second child, her other daughter is 9 yrs. old. Beth had 3 miscarriages in between. Our family tends to have very small babies, but this one is the smallest ever!! She is my 10th grandchild - 4 boys and 6 girls - and they keep grandma and grandpa very busy! Paula
Click to expand...

Hi Paula- the blankets etc probably do weight more than her!
It must be very hard for her parents with another child to care for, especially being able to provide her emotional needs when they probably don't have much. My oldest spent her first 6 weeks in hospital and I was always thankful that she was my first because I could give her all my time without worrying about another child (especially as we lived over an hour away from the hospital and I was expressing for her so I was able to stay at the hospital).


----------



## Lurker 2

the current WIP- Canterbury coloured rugby socks for the DH, he has been wearing 'Hurricanes' colours for a while, but the yarn I wanted to use had a very 'wishy washy' yellow. the bag I have inherited from my recently deceased JW neighbour, I think it reads nuki yoshi tokyo it is ideal for carrying a small dpn project.


----------



## cmaliza

Martin...so glad you have resurfaced...the prayers and good vibes from the TPers are all on the way to you! They were even before we heard from you. Best wishes for recovery.


----------



## NanaCaren

My lilacs are finally out, well some of them any ways.


----------



## Poledra65

Morning everyone. 
I have been up for a few hours, but just got all caught up on the postings. 
So glad that Lily is growing well.
Myfanwy and everyone, hi. 
Well, I was single for over 14yrs, after I dumped my sons father, now I'm happily married, DH and I have been together about 10yrs, but married less than one. I didn't mind being single at all, it's nice to have no one to answer too. But DH is easy going in that if I decide I want to do something, he's like okay, have fun. lol...and I'm the same, I don't get upset if he spends 10hours out fishing or something. The only time he drives me crazy is when we've been home together for more than 2 days and he's bored,lol...then everytime I am watching, listening to, talking on the phone, or reading something, he wants to talk. lol. Oh well, I can live with that. But I have decided if something happens and I end up on my own again, no more live ins or marriages, this one is too good to follow. 
Some people are meant to be married, some single, and some can take it or leave it. Being happy whatever your style is the key.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> My lilacs are finally out, well some of them any ways.


beautiful!! love the new Avatar!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone.
> I have been up for a few hours, but just got all caught up on the postings.
> So glad that Lily is growing well.
> Myfanwy and everyone, hi.
> Well, I was single for over 14yrs, after I dumped my sons father, now I'm happily married, DH and I have been together about 10yrs, but married less than one. I didn't mind being single at all, it's nice to have no one to answer too. But DH is easy going in that if I decide I want to do something, he's like okay, have fun. lol...and I'm the same, I don't get upset if he spends 10hours out fishing or something. The only time he drives me crazy is when we've been home together for more than 2 days and he's bored,lol...then everytime I am watching, listening to, talking on the phone, or reading something, he wants to talk. lol. Oh well, I can live with that. But I have decided if something happens and I end up on my own again, no more live ins or marriages, this one is too good to follow.
> Some people are meant to be married, some single, and some can take it or leave it. Being happy whatever your style is the key.


too right!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My lilacs are finally out, well some of them any ways.
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful!! love the new Avatar!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you, I needed a change.


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> My lilacs are finally out, well some of them any ways.


Hi NanaCaren -your lilacs are pretty. I don't know what happened to ours. They were out and gone in no time. The white ones lasted a little longer though - must be the heat we're having.


----------



## dandylion

very cute!!!!! sue


NanaCaren said:


> Thought this was cute.


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My lilacs are finally out, well some of them any ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NanaCaren -your lilacs are pretty. I don't know what happened to ours. They were out and gone in no time. The white ones lasted a little longer though - must be the heat we're having.
Click to expand...

Most of mine look as if the buds have been burned. I was beginning to think I wouldn't have any lilacs this year.


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> very cute!!!!! sue
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this was cute.
Click to expand...

I couldn't resist.


----------



## dandylion

NanaCaren, I've been like that since I retired two yrs ago. When I worked I was so organized and kept lists and updated calendars. Now, I'm scatter-brained and impulsive and only let things happen and react to them --- slowly, at that. Haven't found my nitch yet. 
However, I seemed to have a revelation today when I read something on KP. I think that I just decided to relax. My adjustment period may be over  dandy/sue



NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sue I see you are online too, did not deliberately miss you from my greeting- how's things?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, myfanwy, and thanks for including me.  I'm fine, but I've been jumping back and forth from page to page I wonder if I have missed something.
> I started reading from the last page going backwards, then something got my attention and I responded, then another thing popped up, etc.
> I'd better try to go back and not let any little morsel (post) escape me.
> 
> Catch up to All, Y'all later. dandy/sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been doing the something today. I'm sure i will have missed some.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Marianne818 said:


> I'd be lost with out the Tea Party, it is a wonderfilled connection with all that is wonderful in this world! Knitting, receipts, patterns, jokes, laughter and even the tears... makes us a wonderful hodgepodge family of friends. Many many thanks Dave for hosting such a gathering!!


Hear! Hear! (and applause) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> NanaCaren, I've been like that since I retired two yrs ago. When I worked I was so organized and kept lists and updated calendars. Now, I'm scatter-brained and impulsive and only let things happen and react to them --- slowly, at that. Haven't found my nitch yet.
> However, I seemed to have a revelation today when I read something on KP. I think that I just decided to relax. My adjustment period may be over  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sue I see you are online too, did not deliberately miss you from my greeting- how's things?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, myfanwy, and thanks for including me.  I'm fine, but I've been jumping back and forth from page to page I wonder if I have missed something.
> I started reading from the last page going backwards, then something got my attention and I responded, then another thing popped up, etc.
> I'd better try to go back and not let any little morsel (post) escape me.
> 
> Catch up to All, Y'all later. dandy/sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been doing the something today. I'm sure i will have missed some.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It seeme that KP has that effect on people. It is nice to talk with others without all the added drama. I am very grateful for finding KP and the TP.


----------



## KateB

Grandmapaula said:


> Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula


Wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be lost with out the Tea Party, it is a wonderfilled connection with all that is wonderful in this world! Knitting, receipts, patterns, jokes, laughter and even the tears... makes us a wonderful hodgepodge family of friends. Many many thanks Dave for hosting such a gathering!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hear! Hear! (and applause) :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Very well stated! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dori Sage

Grandmapaula said:


> Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula


Congratulations. See her every day - they grow so quickly. Take lots of pictures. And I know you love her so much. Enjoy, enjoy.

When I'm out, I just love to look at all the babies. They are just so darling and cute. I just love it when they smile. I try to play peek-a-boo to distract them when they are unhappy. The moms seem to like it too.


----------



## Dori Sage

Thank you all. I didn't realize why this is the first thing (after coffee) that I do every morning. But its like waking up with someone in the house. All of you have become my family and I look forward to seeing (reading) what you are all up to. Knitters/crocheters are wonderful people. Love to you all.


----------



## KateB

Lovely lilacs Caren. We used to have a lilac tree, but it died. Took some more pics of the garden, but couldn't stay out long as it's looking like rain and the midgies are bad!


----------



## iamsam

see friends laugh - laugh dick - laugh jane - lol.

it is always good to have friends you can laugh with.

sam



dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends are good!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> See friends laugh!
> Sue
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Lovely lilacs Caren. We used to have a lilac tree, but it died. Took some more pics of the garden, but couldn't stay out long as it's looking like rain and the midgies are bad!


Your gardens are beautiful.


----------



## Dori Sage

KateB said:


> Lovely lilacs Caren. We used to have a lilac tree, but it died. Took some more pics of the garden, but couldn't stay out long as it's looking like rain and the midgies are bad!


Beautiful - love the colors.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely lilacs Caren. We used to have a lilac tree, but it died. Took some more pics of the garden, but couldn't stay out long as it's looking like rain and the midgies are bad!
> 
> 
> 
> Your gardens are beautiful.
Click to expand...

Thank you. Nothing to do with me, it's the DH who has the green fingers. Got a row for posting the pics on last week's TP, 'before he had cut the grass!'


----------



## Joe P

good morning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!! I stayed up way too late and I am late getting started. I have read all the posts and love all the pictures of the flowers etc. We don't have lilacs down here in Texas (that I know of) We have the crepe myrtle tree with beautiful lilac looking blossoms. I will take some pictures when they are in full bloom and they are drought tolerant.

talk lata I need to hand out the laundry. it will be 93 or 94 today againnnnnnnnnnn.. we are in our 9 month summer cycle big time.

joe p


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> My lilacs are finally out, well some of them any ways.


Love the scent of lilacs; it almost came through.  I like your new avatar, too.


----------



## Joe P

hang out the laundry not hand out the laundry ish sorry.


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - please post of picture of your socks when they are finished.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Good morning! etc, Darowil, poledra and Sam, things do seem to be quiet and I know I am on the 25th- How are you all?
> 
> Darowil- I am working on Canterbury coloured rugby socks now for the DH- I know Dave does not like 'kick ball' but DH does, and to be honest I am known to watch after about the quarter finals- I have not yet decided if I will make a red or white musical note on the black beanie, Have just realized it is pouring down outside- Adelaide looked still fairly cold on last nights weather!


----------



## iamsam

what does one use for a diaper on a 2lb baby?

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula


----------



## DorisT

Dori Sage said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. See her every day - they grow so quickly. Take lots of pictures. And I know you love her so much. Enjoy, enjoy.
> 
> When I'm out, I just love to look at all the babies. They are just so darling and cute. I just love it when they smile. I try to play peek-a-boo to distract them when they are unhappy. The moms seem to like it too.
Click to expand...

Dori, I do the same thing with all the babies. Isn't it fun? If there are siblings present, I always include them, too, so they don't feel left out.

But I need to ask a question and wonder if some of the Moms might have an answer. What's the story with the Moms who cover the baby carriers and strollers with heavy blankets. Are the babies getting enough oxygen? Anyone know?


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, Sam, Dave, Dick and Jane. That was fun! dandy/sue



thewren said:


> see friends laugh - laugh dick - laugh jane - lol.
> 
> it is always good to have friends you can laugh with.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends are good!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> See friends laugh!
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

beautiful garden kate - it must take a lot of work to keep it that way - but what a reward - beautiful flowers.

sam



KateB said:


> Lovely lilacs Caren. We used to have a lilac tree, but it died. Took some more pics of the garden, but couldn't stay out long as it's looking like rain and the midgies are bad!


----------



## Joe P

I have also wondered if they are breathing under there.

joe p



DorisT said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. See her every day - they grow so quickly. Take lots of pictures. And I know you love her so much. Enjoy, enjoy.
> 
> When I'm out, I just love to look at all the babies. They are just so darling and cute. I just love it when they smile. I try to play peek-a-boo to distract them when they are unhappy. The moms seem to like it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dori, I do the same thing with all the babies. Isn't it fun? If there are siblings present, I always include them, too, so they don't feel left out.
> 
> But I need to ask a question and wonder if some of the Moms might have an answer. What's the story with the Moms who cover the baby carriers and strollers with heavy blankets. Are the babies getting enough oxygen? Anyone know?
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My lilacs are finally out, well some of them any ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the scent of lilacs; it almost came through.  I like your new avatar, too.
Click to expand...

I love lilacs too, mine are usually out by mother's day. Thank you! I have deep burgundy ones that for some reason aren't out yet, the contrast of the two is stunning.


----------



## Sorlenna

Good morning (or whatever time it is for you). I've done my bike ride and am having a late breakfast, then I'm off to work for a bit. Last night I took it into my head to make up some baby booties to donate, and I got myself in a loop! Because I chose variegated yarn, and I wanted the booties to match, I have made five so far and *may* have one at last that matches another. Heh. So I'll likely end up with at least 4 pairs. Ah, well, they don't take long at all and should be useful to someone.

As for "hand out the laundry," I'm all for it--that's a job I really would love for someone else to do. We all actually do our own clothes, but the towels and sheets and things like that fall to me usually. I do love when they are hung on the line, though (provided the air is clear and smells good). The fire continues...last night, the news said it was very close to overcoming our last year's "state record." Not a record anyone wants to break, but at least our sky is blue today.

Glad to hear Little Lily is coming along. May she grow like a weed from now on and be strong. I'm sure Grandma's love will help with that. 

After going through my stash, I have discovered I don't have much sport/DK yarn left...not sure any of what I do have will work for the vest, so I'm pondering whether to buy yarn (I still have my gift cert for the LYS) or use something I'm not totally crazy about. For one, the colors are all pastel and since the first one is so light, I wanted something brighter to see how it looks in contrast. Hmm...hoping to get over the yarn store this week anyway, so I will keep thinking on it. I did get the preliminary typing done, though I want to knit it again using that to make sure it's right.


----------



## Tessadele

DorisT said:


> Marianne, please tell Cindi that she'll be in my prayers, also. Such terrible news to hear! Let's hope that her doctor/s will take good care of her.


And mine too, I know you will take good care of her, take care of yourself too.

Tessa


----------



## DorisT

Sorlenna said:


> Good morning (or whatever time it is for you). I've done my bike ride and am having a late breakfast, then I'm off to work for a bit. Last night I took it into my head to make up some baby booties to donate, and I got myself in a loop! Because I chose variegated yarn, and I wanted the booties to match, I have made five so far and *may* have one at last that matches another. Heh. So I'll likely end up with at least 4 pairs. Ah, well, they don't take long at all and should be useful to someone.
> 
> As for "hand out the laundry," I'm all for it--that's a job I really would love for someone else to do. We all actually do our own clothes, but the towels and sheets and things like that fall to me usually. I do love when they are hung on the line, though (provided the air is clear and smells good). The fire continues...last night, the news said it was very close to overcoming our last year's "state record." Not a record anyone wants to break, but at least our sky is blue today.
> 
> Glad to hear Little Lily is coming along. May she grow like a weed from now on and be strong. I'm sure Grandma's love will help with that.
> 
> After going through my stash, I have discovered I don't have much sport/DK yarn left...not sure any of what I do have will work for the vest, so I'm pondering whether to buy yarn (I still have my gift cert for the LYS) or use something I'm not totally crazy about. For one, the colors are all pastel and since the first one is so light, I wanted something brighter to see how it looks in contrast. Hmm...hoping to get over the yarn store this week anyway, so I will keep thinking on it. I did get the preliminary typing done, though I want to knit it again using that to make sure it's right.


Sorlenna, do you have someone "test" your patterns before you sell them? Just curious!


----------



## pammie1234

Lots of loud thunder today. Some rain, but nothing like it sounds! My DD put a deadline on the dishcloths I'm knitting for her work friends, and it was a day earlier than I thought! Been knitting all night and haven't stopped yet! (Except to get on KP!) Guess I'll continue and then get back on later.

Love the beautiful flowers!


----------



## DorisT

dandylion said:


> Thanks, Sam, Dave, Dick and Jane. That was fun! dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> see friends laugh - laugh dick - laugh jane - lol.
> 
> it is always good to have friends you can laugh with.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends are good!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> See friends laugh!
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Love your sense of humor, you two!


----------



## Tessadele

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those persons who was married for almost 20 years and then found myself in divorce court. It was relatively civil, and now, my only regret is that I didn't do it sooner! On the 10th anniversary of the divorce, I bought myself an anniversary ring with money I never would have had if still married. Life can be good as a single person.
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom and independence get my vote!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Saves making two people unhappy doesn't it, Dave? {joke}

Tessa,


----------



## dandylion

Good one, Tessa, sue



Tessadele said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those persons who was married for almost 20 years and then found myself in divorce court. It was relatively civil, and now, my only regret is that I didn't do it sooner! On the 10th anniversary of the divorce, I bought myself an anniversary ring with money I never would have had if still married. Life can be good as a single person.
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom and independence get my vote!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saves making two people unhappy doesn't it, Dave? {joke}
> 
> Tessa,
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

Does anyone on here have a surefire fix to kill the red lily beetle?


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> Does anyone on here have a surefire fix to kill the red lily beetle?


I haven't tried this but it is worth a try. Hope it works for you.

http://homes-n-gardens.com/red-lily-beetle-organic-homemade-insecticide.hml


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely lilacs Caren. We used to have a lilac tree, but it died. Took some more pics of the garden, but couldn't stay out long as it's looking like rain and the midgies are bad!
> 
> 
> 
> Your gardens are beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Nothing to do with me, it's the DH who has the green fingers. Got a row for posting the pics on last week's TP, 'before he had cut the grass!'
Click to expand...

 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna, do you have someone "test" your patterns before you sell them? Just curious!


I usually try to, especially the more complex ones. My usual process is to knit and write it out by hand as I go, then type it up, wait a couple days, then knit again against the typed version. After that, I might pass it on to someone to try out and give feedback. I'm at the "typed and waiting" stage with this one, so after I knit it again from that document, I may need a test knitter (this helps a lot when it has more than one size in the pattern). Are you interested?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Good morning (or whatever time it is for you). I've done my bike ride and am having a late breakfast, then I'm off to work for a bit. Last night I took it into my head to make up some baby booties to donate, and I got myself in a loop! Because I chose variegated yarn, and I wanted the booties to match, I have made five so far and *may* have one at last that matches another. Heh. So I'll likely end up with at least 4 pairs. Ah, well, they don't take long at all and should be useful to someone.
> 
> As for "hand out the laundry," I'm all for it--that's a job I really would love for someone else to do. We all actually do our own clothes, but the towels and sheets and things like that fall to me usually. I do love when they are hung on the line, though (provided the air is clear and smells good). The fire continues...last night, the news said it was very close to overcoming our last year's "state record." Not a record anyone wants to break, but at least our sky is blue today.
> 
> Glad to hear Little Lily is coming along. May she grow like a weed from now on and be strong. I'm sure Grandma's love will help with that.
> 
> After going through my stash, I have discovered I don't have much sport/DK yarn left...not sure any of what I do have will work for the vest, so I'm pondering whether to buy yarn (I still have my gift cert for the LYS) or use something I'm not totally crazy about. For one, the colors are all pastel and since the first one is so light, I wanted something brighter to see how it looks in contrast. Hmm...hoping to get over the yarn store this week anyway, so I will keep thinking on it. I did get the preliminary typing done, though I want to knit it again using that to make sure it's right.


I think it would be interesting to 'see' it in 'bright'. Variegated baby bootees sounds a possibility for some yarn I have- do preemies have to have acrylic, anybody?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, do you have someone "test" your patterns before you sell them? Just curious!
> 
> 
> 
> I usually try to, especially the more complex ones. My usual process is to knit and write it out by hand as I go, then type it up, wait a couple days, then knit again against the typed version. After that, I might pass it on to someone to try out and give feedback. I'm at the "typed and waiting" stage with this one, so after I knit it again from that document, I may need a test knitter (this helps a lot when it has more than one size in the pattern). Are you interested?
Click to expand...

personally I am too slow to take on this sort of work- but I would love to purchase a copy of your written pattern from you.


----------



## Lurker 2

dandylion said:


> Good one, Tessa, sue
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those persons who was married for almost 20 years and then found myself in divorce court. It was relatively civil, and now, my only regret is that I didn't do it sooner! On the 10th anniversary of the divorce, I bought myself an anniversary ring with money I never would have had if still married. Life can be good as a single person.
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom and independence get my vote!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saves making two people unhappy doesn't it, Dave? {joke}
> 
> Tessa,
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I prefer the freedom I have 'within' rather than the freedom I had 'without'. 
I nearly added something but it might have been misconstrued.


----------



## Lurker 2

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Sam, Dave, Dick and Jane. That was fun! dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> see friends laugh - laugh dick - laugh jane - lol.
> 
> it is always good to have friends you can laugh with.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends are good!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> See friends laugh!
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love your sense of humor, you two!
Click to expand...

Not much better than laughter shared!


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> I think it would be interesting to 'see' it in 'bright'. Variegated baby bootees sounds a possibility for some yarn I have- do preemies have to have acrylic, anybody?


I think most places ask for washable, as soft as possible, which to me usually means acrylic (wool can affect the very sensitive skin). The one I'm using (a leftover ball) is Deborah Norville Serenity Garden yarn, which is microfiber--it is very soft. If in doubt, contact the place you'd be donating to and ask.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be interesting to 'see' it in 'bright'. Variegated baby bootees sounds a possibility for some yarn I have- do preemies have to have acrylic, anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> I think most places ask for washable, as soft as possible, which to me usually means acrylic (wool can affect the very sensitive skin). The one I'm using (a leftover ball) is Deborah Norville Serenity Garden yarn, which is microfiber--it is very soft. If in doubt, contact the place you'd be donating to and ask.
Click to expand...

thanks for that- the yarn I am thinking of is a wool- so that cuts that out.


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> what does one use for a diaper on a 2lb baby?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula
Click to expand...

Sam---

One uses very small disposable diapers which are all weighed before use and that weight is marked on the diaper. After use it is weighed again to keep record of the fluid lost in urine output. The disposables are 'way too large but such little ones don't usually move much at this time in their lives.

My youngest grandson was a very large preemie (7weeks early) but was stillborn. He spent 9 weeks in the NICU with a JG tube into his lower stomach for feedings. He is now entering the 8th grade and makes the Honor Roll each grading period. Joy


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> I have never been happy living alone. I don't like it, Dave. I have always loved another and somehow that has kept me going in many rough spots that came along. I have always admired people who could live alone and be oh so happy. I find that refreshing. I have met people not partnered and they are sad, but not too many. Relationships are very hard work and one has to have lots of energy to work in it. Both people need to work at it as well. When one does it all the relationship does not grow it stagnates.
> 
> I need to go back to bed againnnnnnnnnn.. sorry, joe p


Many of us who are living alone are not really doing it by choice. But that's life and you deal with it.


----------



## Dori Sage

DorisT said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. See her every day - they grow so quickly. Take lots of pictures. And I know you love her so much. Enjoy, enjoy.
> 
> When I'm out, I just love to look at all the babies. They are just so darling and cute. I just love it when they smile. I try to play peek-a-boo to distract them when they are unhappy. The moms seem to like it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dori, I do the same thing with all the babies. Isn't it fun? If there are siblings present, I always include them, too, so they don't feel left out.
> 
> But I need to ask a question and wonder if some of the Moms might have an answer. What's the story with the Moms who cover the baby carriers and strollers with heavy blankets. Are the babies getting enough oxygen? Anyone know?
Click to expand...

I've often wondered the same thing. And those babies must be so warm - ugh


----------



## Grandmapaula

darowil said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula
> 
> 
> 
> Chubby at 2ibs 2 ozs! But I guess its also not just the weight but it relation to lengthHow wonderful that she is gaining so well. Did you get to hold her? Is she a first child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I've held her 3 times now. She doesn't feel like much,I think most of the weight is blankets! She is Beth's second child, her other daughter is 9 yrs. old. Beth had 3 miscarriages in between. Our family tends to have very small babies, but this one is the smallest ever!! She is my 10th grandchild - 4 boys and 6 girls - and they keep grandma and grandpa very busy! Paula
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Paula- the blankets etc probably do weight more than her!
> It must be very hard for her parents with another child to care for, especially being able to provide her emotional needs when they probably don't have much. My oldest spent her first 6 weeks in hospital and I was always thankful that she was my first because I could give her all my time without worrying about another child (especially as we lived over an hour away from the hospital and I was expressing for her so I was able to stay at the hospital).
Click to expand...

Beth comes home on Sun.,Tues.,and Thurs, evenings - the other nights she spends at Ronald McDonald House. Her husband is an awesome dad and takes very good care of their daughter. And,ladies, he cleans,does laundry and is a FANTASTIC cook. She also works on Mon., Wed., and Fri. mornings and works on her laptop from the NICU. Her Boss and department have been wonderful through this whole ordeal. Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been happy living alone. I don't like it, Dave. I have always loved another and somehow that has kept me going in many rough spots that came along. I have always admired people who could live alone and be oh so happy. I find that refreshing. I have met people not partnered and they are sad, but not too many. Relationships are very hard work and one has to have lots of energy to work in it. Both people need to work at it as well. When one does it all the relationship does not grow it stagnates.
> 
> I need to go back to bed againnnnnnnnnn.. sorry, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Many of us who are living alone are not really doing it by choice. But that's life and you deal with it.
Click to expand...

I would agree with that! the 16 years I was on my 'own' -no partner- largely determined the small size of my family, I had hoped for four children. But it certainly is not worth getting into a relationship just to bring children in to the world. I think I was sort of 'fingers already burn't'. And not ready to form another attachment. 
I accomplished a lot in the crafts I am interested in- and did a lot of alterations in the house on my own. Had a productive garden- hens, kept a lamb two years running. . .cats, dogs, guinea pigs- the bunny that dug her way out...


----------



## Grandmapaula

thewren said:


> what does one use for a diaper on a 2lb baby?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula
Click to expand...

Sam. they actually make disposable diapers for babies that tiny!! Cutest little things youve ever seen - look like they are for dolls. Paula


----------



## DorisT

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, do you have someone "test" your patterns before you sell them? Just curious!
> 
> 
> 
> I usually try to, especially the more complex ones. My usual process is to knit and write it out by hand as I go, then type it up, wait a couple days, then knit again against the typed version. After that, I might pass it on to someone to try out and give feedback. I'm at the "typed and waiting" stage with this one, so after I knit it again from that document, I may need a test knitter (this helps a lot when it has more than one size in the pattern). Are you interested?
Click to expand...

Sorry, but no, I don't consider myself an experienced knitter. Used to knit socks, ties, sweaters when I first taught myself to knit in my late teens and early twenties, but then dropped knitting for years. Just started up again a few years ago and I'm still trying to get up enough courage to try socks again! Have lots of sock yarn and dpns just waiting for me!! :roll:


----------



## wannabear

KateB said:


> Lovely lilacs Caren. We used to have a lilac tree, but it died. Took some more pics of the garden, but couldn't stay out long as it's looking like rain and the midgies are bad!


Lovely pictures! What a nice garden! I had to look up pieris, because I didn't feel familiar with it. I don't think I've seen one but now I'm going to keep watch. In the last picture, the plant on the fence looks like something we have called Sweet Autumn Clematis, but _that_ blooms at the end of summer. I'm sure Gingerwitch could straighten me out on that. That might be one of our peculiar southern names.


----------



## DorisT

Attention all gardeners!! I have a rose problem. I bought a rosebush this Spring, planted it, it leafed out - very healthy - had about 5 or 6 buds ready to bloom. Took a look at it yesterday. :XD: All the buds were gone, leaving just the stems - never had a chance to bloom. Do you think our cute little chipmunk ate them? Or a bird? DH said not to bame him - he didn't go near it with the weed whacker. I need help - it's such a disappointment! :thumbdown:


----------



## 5mmdpns

hi all, I have been away on a bit of a family medical emergency for the last 24 hrs. So I am posting before I hit the bed for a good sleep. Yesterday my Mom phoned me to come over to their place. Dad has diverticulitis and he suddenly had an overwhelming attack of pain in his intestines. The ambulance was called and he was transported to a neighbouring town with a hospital and surgeon. We were 10hrs in the emergency while they ran CAT scans and did blood work and got consultations. He was finally settled into a room and treatment began with the IV. He is on IV fluids, IV antibiotics, IV pain medications, clear fluid diet. He will not be coming home before the weekend. I would like some prayers for him. He is 77 and due to a severe head injury, he is like a child with a two year old understanding at times. 
As it was well after midnight before we got checked into a motel, I am off to bed now.


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> hi all, I have been away on a bit of a family medical emergency for the last 24 hrs. So I am posting before I hit the bed for a good sleep. Yesterday my Mom phoned me to come over to their place. Dad has diverticulitis and he suddenly had an overwhelming attack of pain in his intestines. The ambulance was called and he was transported to a neighbouring town with a hospital and surgeon. We were 10hrs in the emergency while they ran CAT scans and did blood work and got consultations. He was finally settled into a room and treatment began with the IV. He is on IV fluids, IV antibiotics, IV pain medications, clear fluid diet. He will not be coming home before the weekend. I would like some prayers for him. He is 77 and due to a severe head injury, he is like a child with a two year old understanding at times.
> As it was well after midnight before we got checked into a motel, I am off to bed now.


So sorry to hear that 5mmdpns, hope your dad recovers soon. Keeping him in my thoughts.
Kate


----------



## Edith M

My prayers are with you and your folks. The same thing happened to me almost a year ago and it was awful. I was in hospital 3 days before the blockage finaly broke loose. Hang in there, it will get better. Edith M


5mmdpns said:


> hi all, I have been away on a bit of a family medical emergency for the last 24 hrs. So I am posting before I hit the bed for a good sleep. Yesterday my Mom phoned me to come over to their place. Dad has diverticulitis and he suddenly had an overwhelming attack of pain in his intestines. The ambulance was called and he was transported to a neighbouring town with a hospital and surgeon. We were 10hrs in the emergency while they ran CAT scans and did blood work and got consultations. He was finally settled into a room and treatment began with the IV. He is on IV fluids, IV antibiotics, IV pain medications, clear fluid diet. He will not be coming home before the weekend. I would like some prayers for him. He is 77 and due to a severe head injury, he is like a child with a two year old understanding at times.
> As it was well after midnight before we got checked into a motel, I am off to bed now.


----------



## FireballDave

KateB said:


> Lovely lilacs Caren. We used to have a lilac tree, but it died. Took some more pics of the garden, but couldn't stay out long as it's looking like rain and the midgies are bad!


Great garden Kate, I do like a few nice shrubs, they're so reliable for colour and interest.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those persons who was married for almost 20 years and then found myself in divorce court. It was relatively civil, and now, my only regret is that I didn't do it sooner! On the 10th anniversary of the divorce, I bought myself an anniversary ring with money I never would have had if still married. Life can be good as a single person.
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom and independence get my vote!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saves making two people unhappy doesn't it, Dave? {joke}
> 
> Tessa,
Click to expand...

What joke? When _The Lad_ unexpectedly arrived and I became an _Instant Dad_, my lifestyle had to be completely restructured. I'm not complaining, he's fun to have around and we enjoy each other's company. Whilst it works pretty smoothly, it was an upheaval and I doubt whether I could have coped were I younger and still working full-time. My globe-trotting days were over and I'd stopped working eighteen hour days, I had the time and space.

We get along fine and his entourage of friends and team-mates is fun; I do worry at their lack of rebelliousness, they're quite shocked by what I got up to 35 years ago!

I still think I made the right decision to stay on my own, I was utterly impossible to live with throughout my twenties and thirties. I'm still unruly and infuriatingly unbiddable, or so I'm told!

Dave


----------



## dandylion

If you meant, me Tessa, I thought your joke was a good one, because choosing to stay with a mate who is not a good match makes both parties miserable, while choosing independence gives at least one person a chance for happiness. Maybe both. And that's a Good Thing. 
If I misconstrued your statement, don't tell me  I'm happy with my version. 
Just kidding. Explain further if you wish. dandy/Sue



myfanwy said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good one, Tessa, sue
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those persons who was married for almost 20 years and then found myself in divorce court. It was relatively civil, and now, my only regret is that I didn't do it sooner! On the 10th anniversary of the divorce, I bought myself an anniversary ring with money I never would have had if still married. Life can be good as a single person.
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom and independence get my vote!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saves making two people unhappy doesn't it, Dave? {joke}
> 
> Tessa,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer the freedom I have 'within' rather than the freedom I had 'without'.
> I nearly added something but it might have been misconstrued.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

I agree with you, Sue--sometimes, being alone is better than staying with someone. I've been there and done that...not a story I want to repeat. 

I jotted out to Joann to see if I could find some bright yarn...did get some, but it's not exactly what I wanted. Still, it should work for the vest, and I did give in to my favorite color (teal, though the label says Peacock). The stock was sorely lacking in sport weights. We have a Joann, Hobby Lobby, and Michaels all within a couple miles of the house, and I still order online most of the time--that's sad! Maybe I'm just too picky, but I figure I should have what I want, dagnabbit! :mrgreen: I'll keep you all posted on how it goes.


----------



## Tessadele

dandylion said:


> If you meant, me Tessa, I thought your joke was a good one, because choosing to stay with a mate who is not a good match makes both parties miserable, while choosing independence gives at least one person a chance for happiness. Maybe both. And that's a Good Thing.
> If I misconstrued your statement, don't tell me  I'm happy with my version.
> Just kidding. Explain further if you wish. dandy/Sue
> 
> Precisely, you got the joke.
> 
> Tessa,


----------



## dandylion

Tessadele said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you meant, me Tessa, I thought your joke was a good one, because choosing to stay with a mate who is not a good match makes both parties miserable, while choosing independence gives at least one person a chance for happiness. Maybe both. And that's a Good Thing.
> If I misconstrued your statement, don't tell me  I'm happy with my version.
> Just kidding. Explain further if you wish. dandy/Sue
> 
> Precisely, you got the joke.
> 
> Tessa,
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: Sue
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

Sorlenna said:


> I agree with you, Sue--sometimes, being alone is better than staying with someone. I've been there and done that...not a story I want to repeat.
> 
> I jotted out to Joann to see if I could find some bright yarn...did get some, but it's not exactly what I wanted. Still, it should work for the vest, and I did give in to my favorite color (teal, though the label says Peacock). The stock was sorely lacking in sport weights. We have a Joann, Hobby Lobby, and Michaels all within a couple miles of the house, and I still order online most of the time--that's sad! Maybe I'm just too picky, but I figure I should have what I want, dagnabbit! :mrgreen: I'll keep you all posted on how it goes.


I'm with you there on all counts. sue


----------



## Joe P

I am sorry about your 77 year old father that is now in the hospital with diverticulitis. My Mother and I suffer from this and it is just as bad a pain as a kidney stone I have been told. I know I take two hydrocodone and go to bed and drink liquids and then I go on flagyl for 14 days. But, your Dad sounds like a much worse case. hang in there we are all praying for you and him. 

joe p


----------



## Joe P

speaking of health how is Martin? Have not heard in a few days. 

joe p


----------



## Joe P

Dave, how did you come by adopting the "LAD"? It sounds like it was good for him and you. I am happy for you. I am hanging out laundry and cleaning house. Busy guy here. 

joe p


----------



## Sorlenna

My late MIL had diverticulitis, and it's difficult to say the least...will be sending healing thoughts to all who are having troubles and hoping your dad is out of the hospital soon!


----------



## FireballDave

I managed to catch my Jamaican friend on his way home from work and, over a pint, strong-arm his receipt for _Curried Goat_ out of him.

Take note, this is the last time I will accede to slant-eyed, rectractile-clawed, scheming, vomitously sycophantic, simpering applications of insincere "Pretty Please" entreaties. The ability to withstand a force-eight gale whipped up by fluttering eyelashes is an essential skill if one wishes to remain single. I've often wondered whether women realise there's a tendon on the side of their necks that flexes quite comically when they do it, experts wear a chiffon scarf to dsguise their concentration when exercising their manipulative skills.

Anyway, if you like curry, this is very good:

*Curried Goat*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
1 lb 4 oz (570g) goat leg meat cut into chunks
2 tbs smoked ground paprika
ground sea salt and black pepper
2 tbs (30ml) vegetable oil
1 large sweet onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
2 bay leaves
1 tsp curry powder
10 oz (400g) can chopped plum tomatoes
2 oz (55g) raisins
1 hot red chilli, finely chopped
1 hot green chilli, finely chopped
1 tsp made up English mustard
2 tbs tomato ketchup
3/4 Imp. pint (14 US fl. oz - 425ml) chicken stock

*Method:*
Rub the paprika into the meat and season generously with salt and pepper. Set aside for at least one hour.

Heat the oil in a large pan over a medium heat and add the onions, garlic, bay leaves, curry powder and paprika. Once the onions have softened, add the meat to the pan and cook until browned and sealed.

Add the tomatoes, chillis, raisins, mustard and ketchup. Pour the stock over and simmer, very gently for at least 3 hours. After two hours taste the sauce; to sweeten, add more tomato ketchup; to tone it down, add two or three tablespoons of milk.


----------



## dandylion

I feel like doing a beer commercial! Yes, It's only 3:35 here in Indy, but I had a beef & Cheese quesadilla with onion for a late lunch/early dinner, with a few Nacho chips SO, I had a beer with it. (a new to me beer) 
Michelob Ultra, (superior light beer, it says on the label).

2.6 grams carbs, 95 calories, 4.2% alcohol in 12FL oz.
If you like light beer, it is very smooth and good --- in my opinion.
I apologize to any of you who can't/don't drink. 

dandy/sue


----------



## Lurker 2

thank you Dave, for the goat curry receipt.


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, I'm going to try and finish up these booties and then start on vest #2! I've just had a look around Knit Picks and nothing called out to me today, so I guess my bank account is safe (still planning on wiping out that gift card to the LYS, though, very soon now!).


----------



## KatyNora

FireballDave said:


> I managed to catch my Jamaican friend on his way home from work and, over a pint, strong-arm his receipt for _Curried Goat_ out of him.
> 
> Take note, this is the last time I will accede to slant-eyed, rectractile-clawed, scheming, vomitously sycophantic, simpering applications of insincere "Pretty Please" entreaties. The ability to withstand a force-eight gale whipped up by fluttering eyelashes is an essential skill if one wishes to remain single. I've often wondered whether women realise there's a tendon on the side of their necks that flexes quite comically when they do it, experts wear a chiffon scarf to dsguise their concentration when exercising their manipulative skills.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Beautiful, Dave. Like you, I'm not a curry person, but I'm about to rush to a mirror and practice fluttering to see if you're right about the tendon. I suspect there may be dozens of us (dare I suggest hundreds?) about to do the same. Thanks for a great chuckle!


----------



## Sorlenna

KatyNora said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Beautiful, Dave. Like you, I'm not a curry person, but I'm about to rush to a mirror and practice fluttering to see if you're right about the tendon. I suspect there may be dozens of us (dare I suggest hundreds?) about to do the same. Thanks for a great chuckle!


I'm reminded of the show where the lady was trying to flutter her eyelashes at her date, and he asked, "Are you all right? Something in your eye?" Ha ha. I'm not a flutterer myself, but it will be interesting to see how your experiment comes out.


----------



## Silverowl

FireballDave said:


> I managed to catch my Jamaican friend on his way home from work and, over a pint, strong-arm his receipt for _Curried Goat_ out of him.
> 
> Take note, this is the last time I will accede to slant-eyed, rectractile-clawed, scheming, vomitously sycophantic, simpering applications of insincere "Pretty Please" entreaties. The ability to withstand a force-eight gale whipped up by fluttering eyelashes is an essential skill if one wishes to remain single. I've often wondered whether women realise there's a tendon on the side of their necks that flexes quite comically when they do it, experts wear a chiffon scarf to dsguise their concentration when exercising their manipulative skills.
> 
> Anyway, if you like curry, this is very good:
> 
> *Curried Goat*
> _Serves: 4_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 lb 4 oz (570g) goat leg meat cut into chunks
> 2 tbs smoked ground paprika
> ground sea salt and black pepper
> 2 tbs (30ml) vegetable oil
> 1 large sweet onion, finely chopped
> 2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 2 bay leaves
> 1 tsp curry powder
> 10 oz (400g) can chopped plum tomatoes
> 2 oz (55g) raisins
> 1 hot red chilli, finely chopped
> 1 hot green chilli, finely chopped
> 1 tsp made up English mustard
> 2 tbs tomato ketchup
> 3/4 Imp. pint (14 US fl. oz - 425ml) chicken stock
> 
> *Method:*
> Rub the paprika into the meat and season generously with salt and pepper. Set aside for at least one hour.
> 
> Heat the oil in a large pan over a medium heat and add the onions, garlic, bay leaves, curry powder and paprika. Once the onions have softened, add the meat to the pan and cook until browned and sealed.
> 
> Add the tomatoes, chillis, raisins, mustard and ketchup. Pour the stock over and simmer, very gently for at least 3 hours. After two hours taste the sauce; to sweeten, add more tomato ketchup; to tone it down, add two or three tablespoons of milk.


I wont repeat what my OH said when I read out this recipe. His view of goat is definately that it is an awful meat, this comes from being served lots of goat when he was out covering the Dakar Rallye.


----------



## NanaCaren

I am being invaded by four of the grandsons. A hug from Aidan is just what was needed today.


----------



## DorisT

Sorlenna said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Beautiful, Dave. Like you, I'm not a curry person, but I'm about to rush to a mirror and practice fluttering to see if you're right about the tendon. I suspect there may be dozens of us (dare I suggest hundreds?) about to do the same. Thanks for a great chuckle!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reminded of the show where the lady was trying to flutter her eyelashes at her date, and he asked, "Are you all right? Something in your eye?" Ha ha. I'm not a flutterer myself, but it will be interesting to see how your experiment comes out.
Click to expand...

I've never been a flutterer, either, Sorlenna, but I learned at any early age (11?) a trick that I watched a girl pull when my 15-year-old brother and I attended a 4-H meeting. This girl had him swooning. You lower your head, look directly at the person (boy), raise your eyes, and smile. Of course it helps if you're as attractive as she was. :lol:

Dave, you outdid yourself on that description!


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> I am being invaded by four of the grandsons. A hug from Aidan is just what was needed today.


Is he the littlest one? The blond standing by the pool? He's cute!


----------



## iamsam

5mmdpns - sorry to hear about your dad - lots of healthy positive energy coming your way.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> hi all, I have been away on a bit of a family medical emergency for the last 24 hrs. So I am posting before I hit the bed for a good sleep. Yesterday my Mom phoned me to come over to their place. Dad has diverticulitis and he suddenly had an overwhelming attack of pain in his intestines. The ambulance was called and he was transported to a neighbouring town with a hospital and surgeon. We were 10hrs in the emergency while they ran CAT scans and did blood work and got consultations. He was finally settled into a room and treatment began with the IV. He is on IV fluids, IV antibiotics, IV pain medications, clear fluid diet. He will not be coming home before the weekend. I would like some prayers for him. He is 77 and due to a severe head injury, he is like a child with a two year old understanding at times.
> As it was well after midnight before we got checked into a motel, I am off to bed now.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> thank you Dave, for the goat curry receipt.


Thanks from me too Dave. I am a curry person and just love it. Don't tell your friend, but I might use a substitute for the goat, but the rest sounds sooooo yummy. Love that curry. I even like curry soup. So loads and loads of thanks to your friend for sharing!!

Myfanwy, just saw that I should thank you too. I'm terrible catching up on the pages as I start from the last page and move back till I get where I left off. Probably not the best way to do it. See you are experienced with cooking goat. What does goat taste like if it is explainable? Closer to chicken or to lamb?


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am being invaded by four of the grandsons. A hug from Aidan is just what was needed today.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he the littlest one? The blond standing by the pool? He's cute!
Click to expand...

Aidan is Grants #2 son, He is 8 1/2. He is such a sweet heart.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I am being invaded by four of the grandsons. A hug from Aidan is just what was needed today.


There's a good lad!

Dave


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> hi all, I have been away on a bit of a family medical emergency for the last 24 hrs. So I am posting before I hit the bed for a good sleep. Yesterday my Mom phoned me to come over to their place. Dad has diverticulitis and he suddenly had an overwhelming attack of pain in his intestines. The ambulance was called and he was transported to a neighbouring town with a hospital and surgeon. We were 10hrs in the emergency while they ran CAT scans and did blood work and got consultations. He was finally settled into a room and treatment began with the IV. He is on IV fluids, IV antibiotics, IV pain medications, clear fluid diet. He will not be coming home before the weekend. I would like some prayers for him. He is 77 and due to a severe head injury, he is like a child with a two year old understanding at times.
> As it was well after midnight before we got checked into a motel, I am off to bed now.


So sorry to hear about your father. It makes it extra hard when there is a problem like your father has with his head injury. Prayers for him. It's no fun to be in awful pain.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am being invaded by four of the grandsons. A hug from Aidan is just what was needed today.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a good lad!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Yes he is a very good lad. We are doing math homework, so he can go for a swim.


----------



## Tessadele

Many of us who are living alone are not really doing it by choice. But that's life and you deal with it.[/quote]

I would agree with that! the 16 years I was on my 'own' -no partner- largely determined the small size of my family, I had hoped for four children. But it certainly is not worth getting into a relationship just to bring children in to the world. I think I was sort of 'fingers already burn't'. And not ready to form another attachment. 
I accomplished a lot in the crafts I am interested in- and did a lot of alterations in the house on my own. Had a productive garden- hens, kept a lamb two years running. . .cats, dogs, guinea pigs- the bunny that dug her way out...[/quote]

I think we have a lot in common, I was suddenly left to bring up my 2 girls on my own with no financial support from their father. I had to work hard to keep the roof over our heads. No money for the house brought out my practical side, I gardened, papered, did plumbing & even knocked a wall down & put a concrete beam in. Wrote the names of all my exes on the wall first, then knocked 'em all down!
One of the plusses was that I had to overcome my incredible shyness. We were at a stock car race, all the dads had the kids on their shoulders & my little one couldn't see, so I lifted her up & then I realised that I was totally responsible for every aspect of their childhood, & had to set the right examples, so if I didn't overcome my shyness, they would suffer the same pain as it caused me. that was probably the hardest thing in my life.

Took me a long time to fall in love again, but I did get the right man, we were together for 20yrs. before he died. Now I have a partner, he's lovely but he knows I'll never marry again. No, not ever!

Tessa


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> My lilacs are finally out, well some of them any ways.


Thanks for the memories. Mine were gone about 2 weeks ago, so you can really enjoy them. How I love the fragrance. Didn't realize it was you at first with your new avatar. Also lovely. Lilacs also remind me of my childhood when grandma would bring lilacs and put them in vases around the house.


----------



## dandylion

Did I miss a picture/??? Where is it, please????? dandy/sue



DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am being invaded by four of the grandsons. A hug from Aidan is just what was needed today.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he the littlest one? The blond standing by the pool? He's cute!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

dave - i have an idea pillsbury is sold in england - if not maybe you can come up with something comprable - i just thought this recipe screamed your name - to toast the winners with.

sam

you need to go to the website to see what they look like.

Pink Champagne Buttercream Cookie Cups

Makes: 24 cookie cups
INGREDIENTS
Cups
1 package (16 oz) Pillsbury® Ready to Bake! refrigerated sugar cookies

Champagne Buttercream

1 cup butter, softened

3 cups powdered sugar

1/4 cup pink champagne

1 to 2 drops red food color

Decorations 
White candy sprinkles, if desired
DIRECTIONS
Heat oven to 350°F.

Spray 24 mini muffin cups with cooking spray.

Remove cookie dough rounds from tray.

Place 1 cookie dough round in each muffin cup.

Bake 12 to 15 minutes or until light golden brown.

Using end of wooden spoon, carefully press into center of each baked cookie to make 1-inch-wide indentation.

Remove cookies from muffin cups onto cooling rack. Cool while making Champagne Buttercream.

In medium bowl, beat butter with electric mixer on high speed until soft peaks form. 
Gradually add powdered sugar while beating 1 to 2 minutes. 
Add champagne and enough food color to create pink champagne buttercream; beat 1 to 2 minutes until stiff peaks form.

Fill each cooled cookie cup with about 1 tablespoon champagne cream. Decorate tops with candy sprinkles.

For a more finished looking dessert, pipe frosting from a decorating bag into the cups.

Sparkling grape juice can replace the champagne for a nonalcoholic version of the buttercream.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/pink-champagne-buttercream-cookie-cups/ba0e5a8b-224f-4e5a-94ba-b81a1a7b2ac9/?WT.dcsvid=NzA1MzM1NjU1NwS2&rvrin=87FC796A-03DF-41E6-947B-F773ECCE56D0&WT.mc_id=Newsletter_PBdaily_05_30_2012&nicreatID2=Newsletter_PBdaily_05_30_2012


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> Did I miss a picture/??? Where is it, please????? dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am being invaded by four of the grandsons. A hug from Aidan is just what was needed today.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he the littlest one? The blond standing by the pool? He's cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

page 49


----------



## Tessadele

The pictures are great this week, thanks to those who posted them. I think we should keep them to make a calendar for next year. A sort of Calendar Girls effort but we can keep our clothes on.

Tessa


----------



## Grandma Gail

It's interesting to hear different takes on relationships and marriage. I've seen too many people looking for someone to make them happy - it doesn't work. I've always said you're the only one who can make you happy - a good marriage or relationship is a bonus. I've got enough going to keep me happy and agree with those of you who are not interested in marriage. 

I just got a call from my son. My GD was hurt playing softball - likely that she tore her left ACL. She's scheduled for an MRI tomorrow and an appointment Monday with a specialist to determine the treatment needed. My son was the EMT on duty for the game. He's decided he should not send his kids to school the first and last week. Last year, she broke her arm the first week of school, and it was the last week of school when my oldest GS was pulled out of class to have hip surgery. I'll have to head to the book store to supplement her reading material. It's certainly not a good was to start summer vacation.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Beautiful, Dave. Like you, I'm not a curry person, but I'm about to rush to a mirror and practice fluttering to see if you're right about the tendon. I suspect there may be dozens of us (dare I suggest hundreds?) about to do the same. Thanks for a great chuckle!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reminded of the show where the lady was trying to flutter her eyelashes at her date, and he asked, "Are you all right? Something in your eye?" Ha ha. I'm not a flutterer myself, but it will be interesting to see how your experiment comes out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been a flutterer, either, Sorlenna, but I learned at any early age (11?) a trick that I watched a girl pull when my 15-year-old brother and I attended a 4-H meeting. This girl had him swooning. You lower your head, look directly at the person (boy), raise your eyes, and smile. Of course it helps if you're as attractive as she was. :lol:
> 
> Dave, you outdid yourself on that description!
Click to expand...

Ah yes, doe-eyed demureness, very dangerous when combined with a carefully underpinned decolletage, boys beware!

Dave


----------



## iamsam

ok people - listen up - i hav the ultimate in peanut butter and jelly recipes. it comes from the webite called macheesmoo - check it out. the pictures won't print - but you will get the idea. here is their url. copy and paste in your browser. after the word "basics" it is a picture tutorial.

http://www.macheesmo.com/2012/05/peanut-butter-and-jelly-nachos/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Macheesmo+%28Macheesmo%29

http://www.macheesmo.com/2012/05/peanut-butter-and-jelly-nachos/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Macheesmo+%28Macheesmo%29

New From Macheesmo: PB & J Nachos

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PB & J Nachos

Posted: 30 May 2012 04:00 AM PDT

Just fun.

Ill admit something to you all that not too many people know about me: I still eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.

Like a lot of them.

At least a few a week.

And much like a child, I only use creamy peanut butter and it must be grape jelly. Dont even try to give me any of that raspberry or strawberry fancy business.

Crusts are okay though.

Sometimes, when Im out of bread, I improvise with my PB&J situation. Ive slathered PB&J on all kinds of random stuff.

Pitas? Check.

Tortillas? Check.

Triscuits? Check.

One day when I was out of all of these things, I tried it out with tortilla chips. The salty and sweet combo worked out better than expected so I figured I would share the idea.

Peanut Butter and Jelly Nachos
Yield: Serves 2-4.

Prep Time: 10 minutes
Total Time: 15 minutes
Ingredients:
1 cup peanut butter
1 cup jelly, mixed kinds is fine
1 apple, cored and diced
1/4 cup roasted and salted peanuts
Tortilla chips

Directions:
1) Add peanut butter to a small pot with about a tablespoon of water. Heat over low heat, stirring regularly.

2) Add jellies to a separate small pot with a tablespoon of water to loosen the jelly. Heat over low heat, stirring regularly.

3) Lay out tortilla chips on a large serving platter.

4) Don't bring the peanut butter or jelly to a boil or simmer. Just heat it until it relaxes and is pourable.

5) Drizzle peanut butter over tortilla chips, followed by warm jelly. You may not need all of it.

6) Top with chopped apples and whole peanuts. Serve immediately!

Basics
I like this recipe a lot because its really simple, very fun to serve, and gives you an opportunity to use all the little bottoms of random jelly that I know you have in your fridge.

I just combined a few different jellies together for my version and it worked great.

I'm a jelly hoarder.

While you could just drizzle PB&J on chips and end up with something pretty tasty, theres an opportunity to toss on some toppings.

I went with a chopped apple to give it some crunch and extra fruitiness.

Skin on is great.

Also a handful of salted peanuts adds another layer of textures.

Im sure you could use a lot of different toppings for these, but I kept this version pretty simple.

Love the toppings.

Cooking the Sauces
Peanut butter and jelly doesnt exactly drizzle well. It spreads well which is great if you are using bread or something. But nobody wants to spread dozens of chips with tiny amounts of peanut butter and jelly.

So, it helps to make a kind of sauce with the stuff.

Basically, I just heated up my peanut butter and jelly separately in a few small pots. I added in about a tablespoon of water to each just to loosen them up a bit. As they heat they will become more liquid and easier to work with.

Dont bring these to a boil or anything. Just use a nice low heat and when they are hot and easy to pour, they are done.

Heating helps.

Once you have your PB&J ready, just lay out a nice layer of tortilla chips on a serving platter and drizzle each sauce over the chips.

Doesnt get much easier than that!

Drizzle drizzle.

Then just sprinkle on your toppings and youre ready to rock and roll.

Love these.

As with real nachos, the perfect chip has just a little bit of everything.

The perfect chip!

If your kids are PB&J fans, give these a shot next time. They are quick to make and you could feed a crowd of hungry kids with one platter of these.

Or you could just horde them for yourself like I did


----------



## dandylion

NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss a picture/??? Where is it, please????? dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am being invaded by four of the grandsons. A hug from Aidan is just what was needed today.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he the littlest one? The blond standing by the pool? He's cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> page 49
Click to expand...

Gosh, I only had one beer. I see pictures of flowers, but no grand-boys on pg 49, but thanks  sue


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My lilacs are finally out, well some of them any ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the memories.  Mine were gone about 2 weeks ago, so you can really enjoy them. How I love the fragrance. Didn't realize it was you at first with your new avatar. Also lovely. Lilacs also remind me of my childhood when grandma would bring lilacs and put them in vases around the house.
Click to expand...

I love the fragrance as well. I needed a change from the rose. We had a fort in the middle of a bunch lilac bushes when I was growing up. It was great.


----------



## Lurker 2

dandylion said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss a picture/??? Where is it, please????? dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am being invaded by four of the grandsons. A hug from Aidan is just what was needed today.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he the littlest one? The blond standing by the pool? He's cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> page 49
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, I only had one beer. I see pictures of flowers, but no grand-boys on pg 49, but thanks  sue
Click to expand...

there is a pic somewhere, of the boys diving into the pool, in the last one NanaCaren posted there is a little fellow standing to one side- he is the youngest GC.


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> ok people - listen up - i hav the ultimate in peanut butter and jelly recipes. it comes from the webite called macheesmoo - check it out. the pictures won't print - but you will get the idea. here is their url. copy and paste in your browser. after the word "basics" it is a picture tutorial.
> 
> http://www.macheesmo.com/2012/05/peanut-butter-and-jelly-nachos/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Macheesmo+%28Macheesmo%29
> 
> http://www.macheesmo.com/2012/05/peanut-butter-and-jelly-nachos/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Macheesmo+%28Macheesmo%29
> 
> New From Macheesmo: PB & J Nachos
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The perfect chip!
> 
> If your kids are PB&J fans, give these a shot next time. They are quick to make and you could feed a crowd of hungry kids with one platter of these.
> 
> Or you could just horde them for yourself like I did


After reading this I am soooo hungry. DH will be glad as I wasn't hungry at all. Thanks for the fun ideas. Think the grandkids (and the grandparents, tee hee) will really enjoy these. Bye now....going to make supper :-D


----------



## dandylion

Too good for words! Sue



thewren said:


> ok people - listen up - i hav the ultimate in peanut butter and jelly recipes. it comes from the webite called macheesmoo - check it out. the pictures won't print - but you will get the idea. here is their url. copy and paste in your browser. after the word "basics" it is a picture tutorial.
> 
> http://www.macheesmo.com/2012/05/peanut-butter-and-jelly-nachos/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Macheesmo+%28Macheesmo%29
> 
> http://www.macheesmo.com/2012/05/peanut-butter-and-jelly-nachos/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Macheesmo+%28Macheesmo%29
> 
> New From Macheesmo: PB & J Nachos
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> PB & J Nachos
> 
> Posted: 30 May 2012 04:00 AM PDT
> 
> Just fun.
> 
> Ill admit something to you all that not too many people know about me: I still eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.
> 
> Like a lot of them.
> 
> At least a few a week.
> 
> And much like a child, I only use creamy peanut butter and it must be grape jelly. Dont even try to give me any of that raspberry or strawberry fancy business.
> 
> Crusts are okay though.
> 
> Sometimes, when Im out of bread, I improvise with my PB&J situation. Ive slathered PB&J on all kinds of random stuff.
> 
> Pitas? Check.
> 
> Tortillas? Check.
> 
> Triscuits? Check.
> 
> One day when I was out of all of these things, I tried it out with tortilla chips. The salty and sweet combo worked out better than expected so I figured I would share the idea.
> 
> Peanut Butter and Jelly Nachos
> Yield: Serves 2-4.
> 
> Prep Time: 10 minutes
> Total Time: 15 minutes
> Ingredients:
> 1 cup peanut butter
> 1 cup jelly, mixed kinds is fine
> 1 apple, cored and diced
> 1/4 cup roasted and salted peanuts
> Tortilla chips
> 
> Directions:
> 1) Add peanut butter to a small pot with about a tablespoon of water. Heat over low heat, stirring regularly.
> 
> 2) Add jellies to a separate small pot with a tablespoon of water to loosen the jelly. Heat over low heat, stirring regularly.
> 
> 3) Lay out tortilla chips on a large serving platter.
> 
> 4) Don't bring the peanut butter or jelly to a boil or simmer. Just heat it until it relaxes and is pourable.
> 
> 5) Drizzle peanut butter over tortilla chips, followed by warm jelly. You may not need all of it.
> 
> 6) Top with chopped apples and whole peanuts. Serve immediately!
> 
> Basics
> I like this recipe a lot because its really simple, very fun to serve, and gives you an opportunity to use all the little bottoms of random jelly that I know you have in your fridge.
> 
> I just combined a few different jellies together for my version and it worked great.
> 
> I'm a jelly hoarder.
> 
> While you could just drizzle PB&J on chips and end up with something pretty tasty, theres an opportunity to toss on some toppings.
> 
> I went with a chopped apple to give it some crunch and extra fruitiness.
> 
> Skin on is great.
> 
> Also a handful of salted peanuts adds another layer of textures.
> 
> Im sure you could use a lot of different toppings for these, but I kept this version pretty simple.
> 
> Love the toppings.
> 
> Cooking the Sauces
> Peanut butter and jelly doesnt exactly drizzle well. It spreads well which is great if you are using bread or something. But nobody wants to spread dozens of chips with tiny amounts of peanut butter and jelly.
> 
> So, it helps to make a kind of sauce with the stuff.
> 
> Basically, I just heated up my peanut butter and jelly separately in a few small pots. I added in about a tablespoon of water to each just to loosen them up a bit. As they heat they will become more liquid and easier to work with.
> 
> Dont bring these to a boil or anything. Just use a nice low heat and when they are hot and easy to pour, they are done.
> 
> Heating helps.
> 
> Once you have your PB&J ready, just lay out a nice layer of tortilla chips on a serving platter and drizzle each sauce over the chips.
> 
> Doesnt get much easier than that!
> 
> Drizzle drizzle.
> 
> Then just sprinkle on your toppings and youre ready to rock and roll.
> 
> Love these.
> 
> As with real nachos, the perfect chip has just a little bit of everything.
> 
> The perfect chip!
> 
> If your kids are PB&J fans, give these a shot next time. They are quick to make and you could feed a crowd of hungry kids with one platter of these.
> 
> Or you could just horde them for yourself like I did


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss a picture/??? Where is it, please????? dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am being invaded by four of the grandsons. A hug from Aidan is just what was needed today.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he the littlest one? The blond standing by the pool? He's cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> page 49
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, I only had one beer. I see pictures of flowers, but no grand-boys on pg 49, but thanks  sue
Click to expand...

here they are


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss a picture/??? Where is it, please????? dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am being invaded by four of the grandsons. A hug from Aidan is just what was needed today.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he the littlest one? The blond standing by the pool? He's cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> page 49
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, I only had one beer. I see pictures of flowers, but no grand-boys on pg 49, but thanks  sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here they are
Click to expand...

Wow Nana Caren, the one in the second picture flying into the pool looks like my grandson. Enjoyed seeing these again. Oops!! and here I was off to cook dinner. Hard to leave the TP. Those are great shots. Two in mid-air.


----------



## dandylion

Thank you proud Grandma! I was impressed that you did that for me, ----- but then I came to and thought ---- well, they are her grandchildren, why did I think this is for me??? LOLOLOLOLOL Thank You again, Sue



NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss a picture/??? Where is it, please????? dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am being invaded by four of the grandsons. A hug from Aidan is just what was needed today.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he the littlest one? The blond standing by the pool? He's cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> page 49
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, I only had one beer. I see pictures of flowers, but no grand-boys on pg 49, but thanks  sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here they are
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Wow Nana Caren, the one in the second picture flying into the pool looks like my grandson. Enjoyed seeing these again. Oops!! and here I was off to cook dinner. Hard to leave the TP. Those are great shots. Two in mid-air.[/quote]

My favorite shots of them is when they are mid air. They are always better when I use the good cameras.


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> Thank you proud Grandma! I was impressed that you did that for me, ----- but then I came to and thought ---- well, they are her grandchildren, why did I think this is for me??? LOLOLOLOLOL Thank You again, Sue
> 
> You are welcome. I did repost them for you.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> ok people - listen up - i hav the ultimate in peanut butter and jelly recipes. it comes from the webite called macheesmoo - check it out. the pictures won't print - but you will get the idea. here is their url. copy and paste in your browser. after the word "basics" it is a picture tutorial.
> 
> http://www.macheesmo.com/2012/05/peanut-butter-and-jelly-nachos/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Macheesmo+%28Macheesmo%29
> 
> http://www.macheesmo.com/2012/05/peanut-butter-and-jelly-nachos/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Macheesmo+%28Macheesmo%29
> 
> New From Macheesmo: PB & J Nachos
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> PB & J Nachos
> 
> Posted: 30 May 2012 04:00 AM PDT
> 
> Just fun.
> 
> Ill admit something to you all that not too many people know about me: I still eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.
> 
> Like a lot of them.
> 
> At least a few a week.
> 
> And much like a child, I only use creamy peanut butter and it must be grape jelly. Dont even try to give me any of that raspberry or strawberry fancy business.
> 
> Crusts are okay though.
> 
> Sometimes, when Im out of bread, I improvise with my PB&J situation. Ive slathered PB&J on all kinds of random stuff.
> 
> Pitas? Check.
> 
> Tortillas? Check.
> 
> Triscuits? Check.
> 
> One day when I was out of all of these things, I tried it out with tortilla chips. The salty and sweet combo worked out better than expected so I figured I would share the idea.
> 
> Peanut Butter and Jelly Nachos
> Yield: Serves 2-4.
> 
> Prep Time: 10 minutes
> Total Time: 15 minutes
> Ingredients:
> 1 cup peanut butter
> 1 cup jelly, mixed kinds is fine
> 1 apple, cored and diced
> 1/4 cup roasted and salted peanuts
> Tortilla chips
> 
> Directions:
> 1) Add peanut butter to a small pot with about a tablespoon of water. Heat over low heat, stirring regularly.
> 
> 2) Add jellies to a separate small pot with a tablespoon of water to loosen the jelly. Heat over low heat, stirring regularly.
> 
> 3) Lay out tortilla chips on a large serving platter.
> 
> 4) Don't bring the peanut butter or jelly to a boil or simmer. Just heat it until it relaxes and is pourable.
> 
> 5) Drizzle peanut butter over tortilla chips, followed by warm jelly. You may not need all of it.
> 
> 6) Top with chopped apples and whole peanuts. Serve immediately!
> 
> Basics
> I like this recipe a lot because its really simple, very fun to serve, and gives you an opportunity to use all the little bottoms of random jelly that I know you have in your fridge.
> 
> I just combined a few different jellies together for my version and it worked great.
> 
> I'm a jelly hoarder.
> 
> While you could just drizzle PB&J on chips and end up with something pretty tasty, theres an opportunity to toss on some toppings.
> 
> I went with a chopped apple to give it some crunch and extra fruitiness.
> 
> Skin on is great.
> 
> Also a handful of salted peanuts adds another layer of textures.
> 
> Im sure you could use a lot of different toppings for these, but I kept this version pretty simple.
> 
> Love the toppings.
> 
> Cooking the Sauces
> Peanut butter and jelly doesnt exactly drizzle well. It spreads well which is great if you are using bread or something. But nobody wants to spread dozens of chips with tiny amounts of peanut butter and jelly.
> 
> So, it helps to make a kind of sauce with the stuff.
> 
> Basically, I just heated up my peanut butter and jelly separately in a few small pots. I added in about a tablespoon of water to each just to loosen them up a bit. As they heat they will become more liquid and easier to work with.
> 
> Dont bring these to a boil or anything. Just use a nice low heat and when they are hot and easy to pour, they are done.
> 
> Heating helps.
> 
> Once you have your PB&J ready, just lay out a nice layer of tortilla chips on a serving platter and drizzle each sauce over the chips.
> 
> Doesnt get much easier than that!
> 
> Drizzle drizzle.
> 
> Then just sprinkle on your toppings and youre ready to rock and roll.
> 
> Love these.
> 
> As with real nachos, the perfect chip has just a little bit of everything.
> 
> The perfect chip!
> 
> If your kids are PB&J fans, give these a shot next time. They are quick to make and you could feed a crowd of hungry kids with one platter of these.
> 
> Or you could just horde them for yourself like I did


I read these to the boys, we will definitely bee making these next time they are here. Thank you for the PB receipts.


----------



## dandylion

NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you proud Grandma! I was impressed that you did that for me, ----- but then I came to and thought ---- well, they are her grandchildren, why did I think this is for me??? LOLOLOLOLOL Thank You again, Sue
> 
> You are welcome. I did repost them for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, sure  Thank you  Sue
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you proud Grandma! I was impressed that you did that for me, ----- but then I came to and thought ---- well, they are her grandchildren, why did I think this is for me??? LOLOLOLOLOL Thank You again, Sue
> 
> You are welcome. I did repost them for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, sure  Thank you  Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it were to show off the grandsons, I'd have posted new ones.
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you proud Grandma! I was impressed that you did that for me, ----- but then I came to and thought ---- well, they are her grandchildren, why did I think this is for me??? LOLOLOLOLOL Thank You again, Sue
> 
> You are welcome. I did repost them for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, sure  Thank you  Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it were to show off the grandsons, I'd have posted new ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring em on !!!!  Sue
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Getting new ones


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss a picture/??? Where is it, please????? dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am being invaded by four of the grandsons. A hug from Aidan is just what was needed today.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he the littlest one? The blond standing by the pool? He's cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> page 49
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, I only had one beer. I see pictures of flowers, but no grand-boys on pg 49, but thanks  sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here they are
Click to expand...

That pool looks very inviting, shame I haven't the space for it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Dave, for the goat curry receipt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks from me too Dave. I am a curry person and just love it. Don't tell your friend, but I might use a substitute for the goat, but the rest sounds sooooo yummy. Love that curry. I even like curry soup. So loads and loads of thanks to your friend for sharing!!
> 
> Myfanwy, just saw that I should thank you too. I'm terrible catching up on the pages as I start from the last page and move back till I get where I left off. Probably not the best way to do it. See you are experienced with cooking goat. What does goat taste like if it is explainable? Closer to chicken or to lamb?
Click to expand...

Mutton or hogget are the best substitute, lamb is far too delicate in both flavour and texture to stand up to this kind of treatment.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

haha!!! I knew it all along now we all have proof! Sam is actually a gourmet peanut butter prep-cook and serious pb chef!!! Thanks Sam for those pb delicacies!!! haha, now that I know the "red" jams are forbidden with pb, I have the grape jelly on my grocery list!! Sam, the proof must be in the eating of it!! 

Thanks everyone for your prayers and kind wishes regarding my father. The doctor said that the type of diverticulitis he has is very rare. (He gave it a big name, so it must be worth having if it has a name like that!!!) He said that it was the first case that he had ever seen in his years of practice. Apparently with this type of "diverticulitis" you are born with it and one can have episodes throughout their life with this. He said it has nothing to do with diet. Dad had eight inches of this removed about 15 years ago. 

Nana Caren, love your bright and sunshiny irises in your avatar!

Now in regard to being married and/or single, I have to go back and read what y'all are talking about!


----------



## dandylion

NanaCaren said:


> Getting new ones


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wannabear

Caren, I like your flowers. It's nice to have really identifiable pictures as I read. All I have to do is catch the photo out of the corner of my eye.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss a picture/??? Where is it, please????? dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am being invaded by four of the grandsons. A hug from Aidan is just what was needed today.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he the littlest one? The blond standing by the pool? He's cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> page 49
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, I only had one beer. I see pictures of flowers, but no grand-boys on pg 49, but thanks  sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here they are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That pool looks very inviting, shame I haven't the space for it!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

The grandsons think so too. That is the first thing they ask when they get here.


----------



## dandylion

like little fish. Looks so fun. Sue 


NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss a picture/??? Where is it, please????? dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am being invaded by four of the grandsons. A hug from Aidan is just what was needed today.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he the littlest one? The blond standing by the pool? He's cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> page 49
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, I only had one beer. I see pictures of flowers, but no grand-boys on pg 49, but thanks  sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here they are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That pool looks very inviting, shame I haven't the space for it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The grandsons think so too. That is the first thing they ask when they get here.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> Caren, I like your flowers. It's nice to have really identifiable pictures as I read. All I have to do is catch the photo out of the corner of my eye.


Wannabear, do you grow any particular flowers that you are into? I have just a couple of flower pots. I have two window boxes that I have the zinneas in and three "mystery flower" flower pots on my deck steps. I call them the myster flowers because the kids at church planted a mixture of flower seeds into little clay pots and distributed them to all the mothers with the instructions to water them and then re-plant them later.


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> Nana Caren, love your bright and sunshiny irises in your avatar!
> 
> Now in regard to being married and/or single, I have to go back and read what y'all are talking about!


Thank you!


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> I agree with you, Sue--sometimes, being alone is better than staying with someone. I've been there and done that...not a story I want to repeat.
> 
> I jotted out to Joann to see if I could find some bright yarn...did get some, but it's not exactly what I wanted. Still, it should work for the vest, and I did give in to my favorite color (teal, though the label says Peacock). The stock was sorely lacking in sport weights. We have a Joann, Hobby Lobby, and Michaels all within a couple miles of the house, and I still order online most of the time--that's sad! Maybe I'm just too picky, but I figure I should have what I want, dagnabbit! :mrgreen: I'll keep you all posted on how it goes.


I do feel a little guilty, but I enjoy ordering online. And nowadays I don't feel like making the journey, even though it's not terribly long, to either yarn shop.


----------



## FireballDave

Silverowl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to catch my Jamaican friend on his way home from work and, over a pint, strong-arm his receipt for _Curried Goat_ out of him.
> 
> Take note, this is the last time I will accede to slant-eyed, rectractile-clawed, scheming, vomitously sycophantic, simpering applications of insincere "Pretty Please" entreaties. The ability to withstand a force-eight gale whipped up by fluttering eyelashes is an essential skill if one wishes to remain single. I've often wondered whether women realise there's a tendon on the side of their necks that flexes quite comically when they do it, experts wear a chiffon scarf to dsguise their concentration when exercising their manipulative skills.
> 
> Anyway, if you like curry, this is very good:
> 
> *Curried Goat*
> _Serves: 4_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 lb 4 oz (570g) goat leg meat cut into chunks
> 2 tbs smoked ground paprika
> ground sea salt and black pepper
> 2 tbs (30ml) vegetable oil
> 1 large sweet onion, finely chopped
> 2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 2 bay leaves
> 1 tsp curry powder
> 10 oz (400g) can chopped plum tomatoes
> 2 oz (55g) raisins
> 1 hot red chilli, finely chopped
> 1 hot green chilli, finely chopped
> 1 tsp made up English mustard
> 2 tbs tomato ketchup
> 3/4 Imp. pint (14 US fl. oz - 425ml) chicken stock
> 
> *Method:*
> Rub the paprika into the meat and season generously with salt and pepper. Set aside for at least one hour.
> 
> Heat the oil in a large pan over a medium heat and add the onions, garlic, bay leaves, curry powder and paprika. Once the onions have softened, add the meat to the pan and cook until browned and sealed.
> 
> Add the tomatoes, chillis, raisins, mustard and ketchup. Pour the stock over and simmer, very gently for at least 3 hours. After two hours taste the sauce; to sweeten, add more tomato ketchup; to tone it down, add two or three tablespoons of milk.
> 
> 
> 
> I wont repeat what my OH said when I read out this recipe. His view of goat is definately that it is an awful meat, this comes from being served lots of goat when he was out covering the Dakar Rallye.
Click to expand...

It's a stange meat, it needs to be cooked either very quickly or very slowly, anything in between is a disaster. I had a very good goat tagine in Tunisia, but I've also had some pretty dreadful ones!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> The pictures are great this week, thanks to those who posted them. I think we should keep them to make a calendar for next year. A sort of Calendar Girls effort but we can keep our clothes on.
> 
> Tessa


Cool idea!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Dave, for the goat curry receipt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks from me too Dave. I am a curry person and just love it. Don't tell your friend, but I might use a substitute for the goat, but the rest sounds sooooo yummy. Love that curry. I even like curry soup. So loads and loads of thanks to your friend for sharing!!
> 
> Myfanwy, just saw that I should thank you too. I'm terrible catching up on the pages as I start from the last page and move back till I get where I left off. Probably not the best way to do it. See you are experienced with cooking goat. What does goat taste like if it is explainable? Closer to chicken or to lamb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mutton or hogget are the best substitute, lamb is far too delicate in both flavour and texture to stand up to this kind of treatment.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I was thinking I would try mutton. My sister would use goat.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I was thinking I would try mutton. My sister would use goat.


I'm sure you'll enjoy reading it to your goatherd though!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking I would try mutton. My sister would use goat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll enjoy reading it to your goatherd though!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: Yes I will, I'm sure they will understand it too.


----------



## pammie1234

My DS is a little flustered right now. She didn't read as carefully as she should have, and today found out we close on my DM's house on the 1st not the 18th. The 8 had been crossed through and a 1 added. Looked like the 18th. So tomorrow I'm going to go pack up some dishes and pictures, and anything else I want and will fit in the car. The bigger items will have to come later, but not sure when. My DD leaves for London/Paris on the 7th and plans on doing things for job apps before. I just think things are going to be very crazy for a while!


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> hi all, I have been away on a bit of a family medical emergency for the last 24 hrs. So I am posting before I hit the bed for a good sleep. Yesterday my Mom phoned me to come over to their place. Dad has diverticulitis and he suddenly had an overwhelming attack of pain in his intestines. The ambulance was called and he was transported to a neighbouring town with a hospital and surgeon. We were 10hrs in the emergency while they ran CAT scans and did blood work and got consultations. He was finally settled into a room and treatment began with the IV. He is on IV fluids, IV antibiotics, IV pain medications, clear fluid diet. He will not be coming home before the weekend. I would like some prayers for him. He is 77 and due to a severe head injury, he is like a child with a two year old understanding at times.
> As it was well after midnight before we got checked into a motel, I am off to bed now.


Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Please take care of yourself also. Keep us informed as you can, I know it isn't easy.
Marianne


----------



## Sorlenna

UHaul trailer, Pammie? Eek, that's a rush--I hope all goes smoothly.

I started on the second model for the vest and made a mistake on the first pattern row. AUGH. It's not difficult; I'm just not paying attention, I know. Onward!


----------



## Dori Sage

FireballDave said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to catch my Jamaican friend on his way home from work and, over a pint, strong-arm his receipt for _Curried Goat_ out of him.
> 
> Take note, this is the last time I will accede to slant-eyed, rectractile-clawed, scheming, vomitously sycophantic, simpering applications of insincere "Pretty Please" entreaties. The ability to withstand a force-eight gale whipped up by fluttering eyelashes is an essential skill if one wishes to remain single. I've often wondered whether women realise there's a tendon on the side of their necks that flexes quite comically when they do it, experts wear a chiffon scarf to dsguise their concentration when exercising their manipulative skills.
> 
> Anyway, if you like curry, this is very good:
> 
> *Curried Goat*
> _Serves: 4_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 lb 4 oz (570g) goat leg meat cut into chunks
> 2 tbs smoked ground paprika
> ground sea salt and black pepper
> 2 tbs (30ml) vegetable oil
> 1 large sweet onion, finely chopped
> 2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 2 bay leaves
> 1 tsp curry powder
> 10 oz (400g) can chopped plum tomatoes
> 2 oz (55g) raisins
> 1 hot red chilli, finely chopped
> 1 hot green chilli, finely chopped
> 1 tsp made up English mustard
> 2 tbs tomato ketchup
> 3/4 Imp. pint (14 US fl. oz - 425ml) chicken stock
> 
> *Method:*
> Rub the paprika into the meat and season generously with salt and pepper. Set aside for at least one hour.
> 
> Heat the oil in a large pan over a medium heat and add the onions, garlic, bay leaves, curry powder and paprika. Once the onions have softened, add the meat to the pan and cook until browned and sealed.
> 
> Add the tomatoes, chillis, raisins, mustard and ketchup. Pour the stock over and simmer, very gently for at least 3 hours. After two hours taste the sauce; to sweeten, add more tomato ketchup; to tone it down, add two or three tablespoons of milk.
> 
> 
> 
> I wont repeat what my OH said when I read out this recipe. His view of goat is definately that it is an awful meat, this comes from being served lots of goat when he was out covering the Dakar Rallye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a stange meat, it needs to be cooked either very quickly or very slowly, anything in between is a disaster. I had a very good goat tagine in Tunisia, but I've also had some pretty dreadful ones!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

What about beef? The thought of goat turns my stomach. I can't even stand the smell or taste of goat cheese. Although sheeps milk cheese is okay.


----------



## darowil

DorisT said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. See her every day - they grow so quickly. Take lots of pictures. And I know you love her so much. Enjoy, enjoy.
> 
> When I'm out, I just love to look at all the babies. They are just so darling and cute. I just love it when they smile. I try to play peek-a-boo to distract them when they are unhappy. The moms seem to like it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dori, I do the same thing with all the babies. Isn't it fun? If there are siblings present, I always include them, too, so they don't feel left out.
> 
> But I need to ask a question and wonder if some of the Moms might have an answer. What's the story with the Moms who cover the baby carriers and strollers with heavy blankets. Are the babies getting enough oxygen? Anyone know?
Click to expand...

I often wonder that- and how stimulating for the child. And it can't just be that they want them to sleep as they all seem covered these days. Going out in the pusher was interesting for the child from a very young age as they could see different things. And I always aimed to get mine to sleep anywhere, anytime. I know that it doesn't always work.
But did you know that you now need an app on your iPhone to feed your baby? It tells you which side to use first and when it is time to change sides. I used my memory and when she stopped sucking I figured it was time to change. And if I got it wrong it wasn't the end of the world- I'd get it right next time, and you would soon know if you tried to use the same side too often in a row.
Oh dear- am I going to be a painful mother when I become a grandmother? Not that it is in the likely future


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> I often wonder that- and how stimulating for the child. And it can't just be that they want them to sleep as they all seem covered these days. Going out in the pusher was interesting for the child from a very young age as they could see different things. And I always aimed to get mine to sleep anywhere, anytime. I know that it doesn't always work. But did you know that you now need an app on your iPhone to feed your baby? It tells you which side to use first and when it is time to change sides. I used my memory and when she stopped sucking I figured it was time to change. And if I got it wrong it wasn't the end of the world- I'd get it right next time, and you would soon know if you tried to use the same side too often in a row.
> 
> Oh dear- am I going to be a painful mother when I become a grandmother? Not that it is in the likely future


I love that my daughter is very traditional with her baby, and she'd laugh at the idea of needing an app for nursing! I have heard about women who schedule their C-sections for "convenience," too--nonsense!

And...it was a typo, not an error on my part. So I'm on my way again.


----------



## flockie

Grandmapaula said:


> Just a quick update on my GD Lily - she is up to 2lbs. 2oz.(960grams). She seems to be gaining about an ounce a day now. She actually has a double chin and chubby legs (at least "chubby" in relation to when she was born). Paula


That is such great news, Paula! Glad you got to hold her as well.
Flockie


----------



## flockie

NanaCaren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be lost with out the Tea Party, it is a wonderfilled connection with all that is wonderful in this world! Knitting, receipts, patterns, jokes, laughter and even the tears... makes us a wonderful hodgepodge family of friends. Many many thanks Dave for hosting such a gathering!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hear! Hear! (and applause) :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very well stated! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I agree! So happy that I found the KP site and after a few weeks of reading the TP posts, I just jumped right in and all of you have been so welcoming. This is a great place to talk, share, and enjoy a cuppa every once and awhile.

Flockie


----------



## darowil

Need to go and buy some goat soon. I was going to do a oup for Saturday lunch with my family before going to the footy . Might change my mind. See if daughter one is coming as she likes goat. Would need to be up early though it takes so much cooking. I usually serve curry with rice- but any idea what your friend would use Dave?


----------



## flockie

wannabear said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely lilacs Caren. We used to have a lilac tree, but it died. Took some more pics of the garden, but couldn't stay out long as it's looking like rain and the midgies are bad!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures! What a nice garden! I had to look up pieris, because I didn't feel familiar with it. I don't think I've seen one but now I'm going to keep watch. In the last picture, the plant on the fence looks like something we have called Sweet Autumn Clematis, but _that_ blooms at the end of summer. I'm sure Gingerwitch could straighten me out on that. That might be one of our peculiar southern names.
Click to expand...

The clematis we have in our yard looks like the one in Kate's photo. It is just leafy all summer and around labor day it produces small white flowers, and the flowers last almost all of September. My dad looked to see if he still had the tag for it to check the name..... no luck.

Flockie


----------



## flockie

5mmdpns said:


> hi all, I have been away on a bit of a family medical emergency for the last 24 hrs. So I am posting before I hit the bed for a good sleep. Yesterday my Mom phoned me to come over to their place. Dad has diverticulitis and he suddenly had an overwhelming attack of pain in his intestines. The ambulance was called and he was transported to a neighbouring town with a hospital and surgeon. We were 10hrs in the emergency while they ran CAT scans and did blood work and got consultations. He was finally settled into a room and treatment began with the IV. He is on IV fluids, IV antibiotics, IV pain medications, clear fluid diet. He will not be coming home before the weekend. I would like some prayers for him. He is 77 and due to a severe head injury, he is like a child with a two year old understanding at times.
> As it was well after midnight before we got checked into a motel, I am off to bed now.


Keeping your dad in my prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren

The sunset as I was driving Grant and the boys home tonight.


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I admire your organization and restraint. Whenever I buy or make a Christmas present early I have either put it away and forgotten about it, Or ---- and this is the usual thing that happens ---- I get so eager, I give the present early. Then I end up hurriedly shopping later.  Therefore, it's just better for me to shop at the last minute. I hardly ever knit Christmas gifts, but give gifts through the year, stating that they must be early or late birthday gifts. That's the only thing that works with my gift giving. Isn't that sad?  dandylion/sue
> 
> sue - i don't think it's sad - i love giving gifts during the year for no reason - i think it makes the receiver happier that you thought of them other than a special day or time.
> 
> heidi has a room in the basement where christmas decorations are kept and also holds the christmas presents. by november there is a lock on the door so "little feet" can not walk in.
> 
> i love the way she shops - most of the time the stores practically pay her to take their merchandise. lol she can smell a sale miles away.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I don't have a basement so I will have to think of someplace (out of the way) but not so much that I will forget about them  S'cuse me, I'm thinking out loud again  sue
> p.p.s., 5mms, I'm interested in your response about the B vitamins also. sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just take one dose in the morning and if the bugs still insist on biting you after doing this for about 4 days, then take one in the morning and one in the evening. I believe my dose is 500mg for one pill.
> 
> As far as where to put the gifts I buy, why its simple! I am the only one who goes into my stash room, so there they are in a box or two in with the stash! As I have taped a yarn piece to the boxes, I know which ones they are in!! (The ones with the sparkly yarn taped to them). :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns, hope all goes well with your dad, hopes and prayers for you all. 
Sam, PB & J on a tortilla is a regular around here. 
And PB & J toast sandwiches make a great breakfast.


----------



## flockie

Sam, I too will only eat creamy pb.... it also can only be JIF. However, I detest grape flavored anything; jelly, juice, candy. I do love grapes, just not concord grapes. And I do enjoy a glass of wine on occasion. 

I do like that pb recipe you posted with tortillas. Also, thanks for the Pillsbury recipe. 

Flockie


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> There is a 1950's long house that is huge that I would love to start another B&B but I don't know. I do know the owner she lives in Cancun and her inheritance is this house on the lake, it has all kinds of baths and bedrooms and big rooms. I think it would be so cool to do three things in it as it needs to be retro'd but I would have our family served simple Texas fried chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy, corn on the cob and home made apple pie and ice tea served every night and chicken sands with ice tea for lunches,then I would have all the rooms furnished in the 1950's furniture, bedding etc, art work and all kinds of hand work to be sold in all the rooms and finally I would love to have all the bedrooms and bath and inside swimming pool for use of the tenants. Anybody out there with a million or two to invest? he he.
> 
> joe p


Joe, as soon as I win big time (or any time?) on the lottery, then I will be PMing you for your address so I can look you up and invest in this!!! Now about winning that lottery, did I mention I also have a bridge that needs renovations and is for sale? BTW, the bridge is in the North Pole just to the left of Santa's workshop, where the Penguins hang out with the reindeer!!! ahah, we all have dreams and we all need them too.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Dave, for the goat curry receipt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks from me too Dave. I am a curry person and just love it. Don't tell your friend, but I might use a substitute for the goat, but the rest sounds sooooo yummy. Love that curry. I even like curry soup. So loads and loads of thanks to your friend for sharing!!
> 
> Myfanwy, just saw that I should thank you too. I'm terrible catching up on the pages as I start from the last page and move back till I get where I left off. Probably not the best way to do it. See you are experienced with cooking goat. What does goat taste like if it is explainable? Closer to chicken or to lamb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mutton or hogget are the best substitute, lamb is far too delicate in both flavour and texture to stand up to this kind of treatment.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking I would try mutton. My sister would use goat.
Click to expand...

It is exactly that I never have cooked goat, that I was hoping for a starting point- our local halal butcher has it quite cheaply. I eat very little red meat myself- but I live with three 'carnivores' or in Fale's case more accurately 'omnivore'. there is a lot I don't mind cooking, I just don't eat it. Would be prepared to try it in a curry though.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> The sunset as I was driving Grant and the boys home tonight.


spectacular!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren, beautiful Sunset. I look forward to your pictures.


----------



## margewhaples

A handkerchief.


----------



## Joe P

good evening boys and girls. How is everybody? I have the laundry in just need to put it away tomorrow morning. I take things a little slow. I fried chicken with the Washington State recipe that I brought down to Texas.

Sam tells me not to mention a recipe with posting it and I follow what Sam says, huh?

Traditional Fried Chicken

One fryer, cut up 3 to 3 1/2 lbs or equivalent amount of favorite parts--breasts, thighs, drumsticks etc.

1/2 cup flour 
1 1/2 t salt
1 t paprika
1/2 t pepper
1/4 to 1/2 cup cooking oil

Rinse chicken and pat dry. combine flour and seasonings in paper or plastic bag. Shake chicken pieces, 2 to 3 at a time to coat lightly. Heat enough shortening or oil to make 1/4 inch depth in skillet. Place chicken, skin side up, in hot skillet (375 degrees) in electric pans. Do not crowd chicken. If necessary, use a second pan or clean the frying pan to brown a second panful. Turn pieces with tongs to brown all sides (15 -20) minutes then reduce heat to low 250 degrees and cook 45 minutes longer or until tender. Chicken may be covered during this period. but should be removed during the last 10 minutes to re crip chicken. For crisper chicken, do not cover, but turn frequently , as necessary, to develop uniform color and crispness. Yields 4 servings.

As everyone says, "ENJOY"

I boiled fresh corn-on-the cob with a tossed green salad with garden fresh tomatoes with Ranch dressing. yummmmm.. I love that meal. 

When people wanted to have a down home meal we would serve this in the B&B with chocolate cake for dessert with hot coffee. Those were happy guests.

joe p


----------



## DorisT

Caren, beautiful sunset! You weren't driving and taking pictures, too, were you?? Of course not!! :thumbup:


----------



## Joe P

Thanks for the thought and we all need dreams.

joe

hicken sands with ice tea for lunches,then I would have all the rooms furnished in the 1950's furniture, bedding etc, art work and all kinds of hand work to be sold in all the rooms and finally I would love to have all the bedrooms and bath and inside swimming pool for use of the tenants. Anybody out there with a million or two to invest? he he.

joe p[/quote]

Joe, as soon as I win big time (or any time?) on the lottery, then I will be PMing you for your address so I can look you up and invest in this!!! Now about winning that lottery, did I mention I also have a bridge that needs renovations and is for sale? BTW, the bridge is in the North Pole just to the left of Santa's workshop, where the Penguins hang out with the reindeer!!! ahah, we all have dreams and we all need them too. [/quote]


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm heading to bed, so goodnight all. 
Hope everyone has sweet dreams.


----------



## margewhaples

Joining the discussion: PB and jelly nachos. Very in ter esting. Late night. Now I do have to go shopping. No 
peanut butter. No Nachos. Cheese? Never thought of putting pb on nachos. Sounds terrific. Wish I had some right now.
Hobo went on another adventure this evening. So I am alone with Nora Roberts and knitting for entertainment. Where does the week go. Thursday is already here. Working on a number of dishcloths. The latest a feather and fan. All the ridges should be wonderful. The cotton available here is almost all varigated and not very vivid in color. Where do you all like to order on line? I found a wonderful free pattern for the jacket which cascades. It is knitted in the round. Will be sending for yarn soon. That's all the news for now. See you later. Marlark Marge


----------



## Joe P

I am heading to bed as well. Good night. 

joe p


----------



## Ezenby

I always thought....To be alone is not being lonely. DH is the opposite...and his glass is alway half empty. I dont know why or how I do it but seem to pick that kind.



dandylion said:


> If I could have it the way you have it I would love to have it like that, Doris  But, I have lousy luck picking men, or with the men who pick me. Therefore, I'm in agreement with Dave on this one. I said after my divorce and after the next two relationships, that I would give up and make the best of being on my own, and I have done so. I said I would never put myself in that situation (trapped in Hell) again, and I have avoided it at all costs.
> There are a few times when I see or hear of a life and marriage like yours, and I may feel a bit melancholy or envious, but I snap out of it, and count my blessings.
> There are many blessings in my life, and they must out-way the sad times, or I would be out there looking.
> 
> Now, back to you and your few envious moments ---- I'm sure they pass quickly. It's fine to wonder what if, and then go get a hug from the hubby to bring you back to reality. Love, you, dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I envy all of you ladies who are single, and free to do whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. Many of my friends through the years were either single by choice or divorced or widowed. But I think I was born to be married, to keep house, raise children, etc., etc. It hasn't always been easy, and many times I wanted to give in and give up, but I stuck with it. Now that we're in our last few years of life, it's so nice to have someone to take care of you when you're not feeling up to par. And it works both ways; I take care of him, he takes care of me!! It's much less lonely this way.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

Marge, I usually order online from Knit Picks; they have a wide variety of yarns, and I've used their cotton "Shine" which comes in a lot of colors and is quite nice. Another one, CotLin, is part cotton and part linen, and that makes good washcloths--gave some made of that for Christmas gifts.

I've got about 15 rows or so, and so far, so good on the second vest! For now, though, it's almost bedtime, so I'm shutting down for the night as well.


----------



## Ezenby

KateB said:


> Lovely lilacs Caren. We used to have a lilac tree, but it died. Took some more pics of the garden, but couldn't stay out long as it's looking like rain and the midgies are bad!


I love your garden pictures. So nice to see the flowers, colors and luscious green grass. I have trees, trees, and more trees. Have planted hostas....shade tolerant...with fake flowers stuck in. Red geraniums and purple lavender look best with the real hostas. Dont think I get away with no work. Lots of raking leaves, needles, and branches. Fire danger... and insurance wont cover if grounds are not kept up. Keep posting the lovely gardens pics.


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Need to go and buy some goat soon. I was going to do a oup for Saturday lunch with my family before going to the footy . Might change my mind. See if daughter one is coming as she likes goat. Would need to be up early though it takes so much cooking. I usually serve curry with rice- but any idea what your friend would use Dave?


Rice and peas is the Jamaican classic, he has it with everything!

Dave


----------



## Ezenby

Im always late getting online here. Others signing off...going to bed. After nine pm so Ill go read in bed. DH is already in there listening to books on tape.

I get the Costco magazine. Coming for sale. British series. Love in a Cold Climate, MidSomer Mysteries, Doc Martin and Downton Abbey. Need to check these out. Nite all


----------



## iamsam

need to be up early tomorrow - going to a retirement breakfast of best friend from college days. was a teacher -he was 71 last birthday - thought he would never retire.

see all tomorrow.

sam


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> The sunset as I was driving Grant and the boys home tonight.


You are getting wonderful skies, I'm not up at dawn, twilight starts at 4:00a.m., this time of year; the sunsets have been very boring, they tend to be very unexciting this time of year where I am. Hopefully they'll be worth photographing when the air gets dirty.

Dave


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need to go and buy some goat soon. I was going to do a oup for Saturday lunch with my family before going to the footy . Might change my mind. See if daughter one is coming as she likes goat. Would need to be up early though it takes so much cooking. I usually serve curry with rice- but any idea what your friend would use Dave?
> 
> 
> 
> Rice and peas is the Jamaican classic, he has it with everything!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Sounds good thanks.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sunset as I was driving Grant and the boys home tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> spectacular!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> NanaCaren, beautiful Sunset. I look forward to your pictures.


Thank you, I'm glad you enjoy them.


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> need to be up early tomorrow - going to a retirement breakfast of best friend from college days. was a teacher -he was 71 last birthday - thought he would never retire.
> 
> see all tomorrow.
> 
> sam


Have fun, nothing like a retirement party to remind one how fast time passes!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> Caren, beautiful sunset! You weren't driving and taking pictures, too, were you?? Of course not!! :thumbup:


Thank you! I was driving , Grant took the picture for me. If I had of been alone I would have pulled over to get the shot.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> need to be up early tomorrow - going to a retirement breakfast of best friend from college days. was a teacher -he was 71 last birthday - thought he would never retire.
> 
> see all tomorrow.
> 
> sam


Have a good time at breakfast.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sunset as I was driving Grant and the boys home tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> You are getting wonderful skies, I'm not up at dawn, twilight starts at 4:00a.m., this time of year; the sunsets have been very boring, they tend to be very unexciting this time of year where I am. Hopefully they'll be worth photographing when the air gets dirty.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thank you! I am usually up early. I probably wouldn't have gotten the picture last night if I hadn't of been taking Grant home.


----------



## FireballDave

Just to show I don't only do flags and motifs, my latest napkin ring design is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85092-1.html#1582669

A really easy one.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

I can see the boys now, I'd better make sure to have one for each of them. This will go perfect with the teens end of the year pool party.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I can see the boys now, I'd better make sure to have one for each of them. This will go perfect with the teens end of the year pool party.


Moonlit ripples on a stream s sort of what I was thinking of when I made it. I hope the boys like the design.

I used _Rotex Metallic Handicraft Yarn_ which comes in 25g balls, two strands held together approximates to DK.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65

Grant takes a great picture. 

I like that napkin ring as well Dave. 

Well, it's 7am, I've been up since 6 but had to make DH lunch, my coffee, and get caught up on the 3 pages since going to bed last night. 
Hoping for rain later today, we'll see if we get any. 
May have to go mow a yard down the street since the girl can't figure out how to get through the grass with the mower. Landlord told her if she can't get it done, he'll charge her to have it done, I need the mower back so if I have to go mow it myself I will. Oh well... Would like to get it done before it rains though, at least my yard.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the boys now, I'd better make sure to have one for each of them. This will go perfect with the teens end of the year pool party.
> 
> 
> 
> Moonlit ripples on a stream s sort of what I was thinking of when I made it. I hope the boys like the design.
> 
> I used _Rotex[ Metallic Handicraft Yarn_ which comes in 25g balls, two strands held together approximates to DK.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

It does look like ripples in the moonlight. I'm just in get as much done in advance for the next two parties mode.

Thanks, I was going to ask what you used for the metallic.


----------



## Marianne818

Ahhhh Dave, I love this cozy... think this will be one that stays in our home! 
Cindi's tests will begin on Monday.. there are 3 test and all have to be done at the same time period on the 3 days, that is really great because I hope to take the camper out on Thursday... will depend of course on how she feels (and how this leg has healed also). 
Sending prayers and hopes and wishes for all... 
Marianne


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the boys now, I'd better make sure to have one for each of them. This will go perfect with the teens end of the year pool party.
> 
> 
> 
> Moonlit ripples on a stream s sort of what I was thinking of when I made it. I hope the boys like the design.
> 
> I used _Rotex Metallic Handicraft Yarn_ which comes in 25g balls, two strands held together approximates to DK.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does look like ripples in the moonlight. I'm just in get as much done in advance for the next two parties mode.
> 
> Thanks, I was going to ask what you used for the metallic.
Click to expand...

Luckily it's a quick make, the twists are easy to do. If you cut a 5ft length of the metallic yarn and fold it in half, then use the loop for the first stitch, that's one set of ends you won't need to weave in!

Dave


----------



## Joe P

Another day in PARADISE !!!


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning, everyone. I went to be about 7:30 last night. Missed the horrible Ranger game. I got up early, but my plans changed, so I will be staying home today and going tomorrow. I think I'll take a nap and then get up and clean the place for the couch I'm getting from DM. Cloudy, and may rain, so good weather for a nap!


----------



## DorisT

thewren said:


> need to be up early tomorrow - going to a retirement breakfast of best friend from college days. was a teacher -he was 71 last birthday - thought he would never retire.
> 
> see all tomorrow.
> 
> sam


Hope you had a good time, Sam!! 71 too old to retire? Would you believe that John's cousin, who was 84 this month, is still teachng? She retired a few years ago and went back to teachiing a couple of years ago. They live in an area of New York with extremely high real estate taxes, plus they have a summer cottage on the ocean in MA with high taxes so I guess they need the money. If it were me, I'd sell one or the other, relax, and enjoy life. Her father lived to be 99, her mother 103 so I guess she thinks she has plenty of time left to enjoy life.


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, beautiful sunset! You weren't driving and taking pictures, too, were you?? Of course not!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I was driving , Grant took the picture for me. If I had of been alone I would have pulled over to get the shot.
Click to expand...

Smart lady!!


----------



## carol's gifts

wannabear said:


> My son is in Afghanistan. Those of you with prayer lists, please put him in there. I'd like him to come back safely and with an attitude adjustment.


Every Sunday i request prayers for military men and women and their families. I, too, am from a lifetime line of military life, and know first hand the sacrifices needed to be a part of the armed forces everywhere, no matter what nation. It is sad so many are coming back with neurological damage. Pray your son will be well. :wink:


----------



## Marilyn K.

margewhaples said:


> Joining the discussion: PB and jelly nachos. Very in ter esting. Late night. Now I do have to go shopping. No
> peanut butter. No Nachos. Cheese? Never thought of putting pb on nachos. Sounds terrific. Wish I had some right now.
> 
> Have had PB with potato chips. Love it!


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, beautiful sunset! You weren't driving and taking pictures, too, were you?? Of course not!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I was driving , Grant took the picture for me. If I had of been alone I would have pulled over to get the shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smart lady!!
Click to expand...

I have taken picture while driving. A few years ago I put my camera on the dash and used the remote to snap the pictures. You can get some rather interesting photos that way. It was a fun experiment while going off road.


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> Ahhhh Dave, I love this cozy... think this will be one that stays in our home!
> Cindi's tests will begin on Monday.. there are 3 test and all have to be done at the same time period on the 3 days, that is really great because I hope to take the camper out on Thursday... will depend of course on how she feels (and how this leg has healed also).
> Sending prayers and hopes and wishes for all...
> Marianne


This pattern is for a napkin ring, I haven't put it on a cosy yet. I did come up with a sideways pattern that utilised short rows to create the shaping, but I haven't used it for some years. Maybe I'll play with it when I have some time.

I hope the tests go well, they can be tiring so a little trip from Thursday will probably be wecome, I hope she's up to it.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the boys now, I'd better make sure to have one for each of them. This will go perfect with the teens end of the year pool party.
> 
> 
> 
> Moonlit ripples on a stream s sort of what I was thinking of when I made it. I hope the boys like the design.
> 
> I used _Rotex Metallic Handicraft Yarn_ which comes in 25g balls, two strands held together approximates to DK.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does look like ripples in the moonlight. I'm just in get as much done in advance for the next two parties mode.
> 
> Thanks, I was going to ask what you used for the metallic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily it's a quick make, the twists are easy to do. If you cut a 5ft length of the metallic yarn and fold it in half, then use the loop for the first stitch, that's one set of ends you won't need to weave in!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thank you for the tip, you know how much I don't like weaving in ends.


----------



## DorisT

Dave, just read that the Queen's Diamond Jubilee is this weekend. Do you have any special parties planned?


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> haha!!! I knew it all along now we all have proof! Sam is actually a gourmet peanut butter prep-cook and serious pb chef!!! Thanks Sam for those pb delicacies!!! haha, now that I know the "red" jams are forbidden with pb, I have the grape jelly on my grocery list!! Sam, the proof must be in the eating of it!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your prayers and kind wishes regarding my father. The doctor said that the type of diverticulitis he has is very rare. (He gave it a big name, so it must be worth having if it has a name like that!!!) He said that it was the first case that he had ever seen in his years of practice. Apparently with this type of "diverticulitis" you are born with it and one can have episodes throughout their life with this. He said it has nothing to do with diet. Dad had eight inches of this removed about 15 years ago.
> 
> Nana Caren, love your bright and sunshiny irises in your avatar!
> 
> Now in regard to being married and/or single, I have to go back and read what y'all are talking about!


Is that a new avatar for you too?? Wow, how gorgeous is that!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sunset as I was driving Grant and the boys home tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> spectacular!
Click to expand...

Sunsets and sunrises from around the world. Love it. Thank you myfanwy and NanaCaren. Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> good evening boys and girls. How is everybody? I have the laundry in just need to put it away tomorrow morning. I take things a little slow. I fried chicken with the Washington State recipe that I brought down to Texas.
> 
> Sam tells me not to mention a recipe with posting it and I follow what Sam says, huh?
> 
> Traditional Fried Chicken
> 
> As everyone says, "ENJOY"
> 
> I boiled fresh corn-on-the cob with a tossed green salad with garden fresh tomatoes with Ranch dressing. yummmmm.. I love that meal.
> 
> When people wanted to have a down home meal we would serve this in the B&B with chocolate cake for dessert with hot coffee. Those were happy guests.
> 
> joe p


Good ol' fried chicken. Sounds so delicious and with corn on the cob and salad with those garden fresh tomatoes. Mmmmm Good. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha!!! I knew it all along now we all have proof! Sam is actually a gourmet peanut butter prep-cook and serious pb chef!!! Thanks Sam for those pb delicacies!!! haha, now that I know the "red" jams are forbidden with pb, I have the grape jelly on my grocery list!! Sam, the proof must be in the eating of it!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your prayers and kind wishes regarding my father. The doctor said that the type of diverticulitis he has is very rare. (He gave it a big name, so it must be worth having if it has a name like that!!!) He said that it was the first case that he had ever seen in his years of practice. Apparently with this type of "diverticulitis" you are born with it and one can have episodes throughout their life with this. He said it has nothing to do with diet. Dad had eight inches of this removed about 15 years ago.
> 
> Nana Caren, love your bright and sunshiny irises in your avatar!
> 
> Now in regard to being married and/or single, I have to go back and read what y'all are talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a new avatar for you too?? Wow, how gorgeous is that!
Click to expand...

Yes, the lupine talk we had a while back inspired me to go on a lupine search and presto! there was my dream field of lupines! I really do love them a lot.
My Mom came over this morning and we did a bit of rearranging the flower pots and window boxes. We planted some frizzle dizzle pansies, marigolds, and such stuff.
We will go see my father tomorrow.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha!!! I knew it all along now we all have proof! Sam is actually a gourmet peanut butter prep-cook and serious pb chef!!! Thanks Sam for those pb delicacies!!! haha, now that I know the "red" jams are forbidden with pb, I have the grape jelly on my grocery list!! Sam, the proof must be in the eating of it!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your prayers and kind wishes regarding my father. The doctor said that the type of diverticulitis he has is very rare. (He gave it a big name, so it must be worth having if it has a name like that!!!) He said that it was the first case that he had ever seen in his years of practice. Apparently with this type of "diverticulitis" you are born with it and one can have episodes throughout their life with this. He said it has nothing to do with diet. Dad had eight inches of this removed about 15 years ago.
> 
> Nana Caren, love your bright and sunshiny irises in your avatar!
> 
> Now in regard to being married and/or single, I have to go back and read what y'all are talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a new avatar for you too?? Wow, how gorgeous is that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the lupine talk we had a while back inspired me to go on a lupine search and presto! there was my dream field of lupines! I really do love them a lot.
> My Mom came over this morning and we did a bit of rearranging the flower pots and window boxes. We planted some frizzle dizzle pansies, marigolds, and such stuff.
> We will go see my father tomorrow.
Click to expand...

When I got back from Ohio there were twice as many lupines up. So pretty, but your photo takes the prize.
Glad you will get to see your father and hope they can help him without surgery.
Those pansies sound interesting!


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> For the petrolheads in my life.


I missed this photo. Those turned out so adorable. Great job.

Mrs. B - love the photo of that beautiful bird. What gorgeous feather markings.


----------



## Sorlenna

I am almost to the waist portion of the vest already--wow, it's going much faster this time! I will have to work out the back part again, as I know there's a terrible error there, but it feels great to make progress.

When I checked on my seedlings this morning (various herbs), I saw that there are more than there were--yay! Now, I hope the sun doesn't burn them up before they get to grow. One never knows here how hot/windy it will be. I've tried keeping them in the house but they get spindly and fall over. But I keep trying!

Someone posted a link to the Rowan ebook for the Diamond Jubilee earlier here--I took a look but not something I'd be likely to do. It does have a cute tea cosy in the form of a crown, too. If anyone's interested, I'll find the link and repost.

Interestingly, Knit Picks just posted a link on facebook to say they are having a big sale (after I was looking at stuff yesterday at full price and didn't buy anything, today I find almost everything on my wishlist is on sale...must be a sign, lol). Marge, you were asking about online sources--now would be a great time to check it out.


----------



## daralene

margewhaples said:


> Good morning all: Not much interest in racing and don't have the ability to get the song contest on my equipment. No sound on my computer either, but I can see that this is appealing to most of you. So far a quiet wkend. I have done 5 loads of backed up laundry and one more to go and will try to bring some order to the house. Still limited in the time I can spend standing and working so its difficult. I read a few chapters in between. Got a slew of Nora Roberts novels last week and most I have not read. I am flailing as to which project I should start next for my large project and am knitting dishcloths for the take-away projects. Was told yesterday that I have COPD by the nurse practitioner and that is probably the source of
> my fatigue and shortness of breath as well as some of the limitation on mobility. I am not sure that I agree with this and have never been told by a physician that this was the case. Could I have any more conditions to pile on on top of all the others. It's already difficult to tell which one is the one that is causing the current difficulties. Hobo is laying down here at my side. I wish that I could get some of my errands done.
> Thanks so much for the pictures. Each day I select a different one for the backdrop on my computer and thus get to experience them almost as good as in person.
> Hope all are progressing toward health. Marlark Marge
> PS Our thanks to those of you who are caring for those who are ailing, You provide loving, caring service to loved ones and that can rarely be done well in the health care setting. One has to give up so much autonomy there.
> Having been a caregiver most of my life I am well aware of the personal cost such a role requires. PLEASE TAKE CARE OF YOURSELVES AS WELL. YOU NEED TO TAKE TIME OUT IN ORDER TO MAINTAIN A HIGH LEVEL OF AVAILABILITY TO OTHERS. Otherwise the level of care diminishes. Marlark Marge.


So sorry to hear about the COPD. Hope there is something they can do to help you. Not being able to breathe properly is terrible and yes, fatiguing. Take care dear and get the help you need from a doctor. This problem seems to run in our family. Hope you can get some help from a specialist.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> good morning from Sunday Down under!
> 
> Thanks again to all who sent their good wishes for us, for yesterday!
> 
> Fale will receive a special blessing today, and I can hear him rehearsing what he will say.
> He may be from a small island in a vast ocean, speaking a seriously minority language, but he is also one who likes to dress fastidiously, not a hair out of place, and his memory of his language is encyclopaedic.
> It has been such a worth while thing to do, having finally found a Samoan speaking church, that does not leave me wishing people could learn to listen, to what is being said, and take a few principles into their lives.


How special to have found a Samoan speaking church and how nice that the blessing can be in Fale's language. What a beautiful time that will be, as I'm sure the renewal of your vows was too. Knitting hugs across the miles 
and just plain ol' regular hugs too.


----------



## daralene

I must have hit quote reply instead of update and this posted twice. Ooops. Well, I'll put something in here instead of you having to read the same thing twice:

It is gorgeous here with lots of clouds and so much cooler. Finally a day at home where I can relax until dinner when we meet a friend from California who is in town. Her husband just died a short time ago and he did the arrangements for Prince and was famous in his own right. This will be the first I have seen her since he died. She is here with a friend at some music conference, so at least it is good to know she is doing things and moving forward with her life. She is a very special lady!!


----------



## daralene

wannabear said:


> Marge, I don't ever take the diagnosis offered by a PA. You have fibromyalgia, don't you? I do too. Fatigue and shortness of breath go with the territory. Particularly if, like me, you have some pounds to lose.
> 
> Needleme and DorisT, I broke with tradition entirely and made up my own potato salad. To tell the truth, I don't think I cook anything the way my mother did.
> 
> Myfanwy, I want to come and visit you. I'd love to sit down and talk to you a while. Are you going to cry during the blessing? I would.


Marge, I didn't realize you had fibro. This has become such a problem in this day and age. I am having some success treating this so if you ever want to PM me I would be glad to talk with you. I know exhaustion can be overwhelming and quality of life goes down. I have an understanding ear. Coping with this through nutrition instead of drugs.

Myfanwy, You could have a lot of visitors. Well, if we aren't there with you physically, we are with you and Fale in thought. I can't believe how many wonderful pages I missed this week. Just read this: ____ so it was very interesting for Fale as a fellow High Chief/Orator, we ended up seriously on 'Samoa time', and got home an hour later than I had calculated!____
How wonderful that your husband is a High Chief/Orator. I can't even put into words my feelings. What an honor it is. Blessings and best wishes from across the ocean to him and of course you, his special companion and wife. 
Loved the photos of your doggies too. So cute with the one lying there on its back just posing.

Joe P, Thank you so much for sharing a family recipe that goes way back. How great that is and quite an honor to get that. First Dave's friend's curry recipe and now this. We are so fortunate. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

My niece is going to be sending me a family salsa recipe from her Mexican MIL. Hopefully, she will let me share it. These family recipes are so wonderful.


----------



## Della

So Sorry to hear of your diagnosis. Will pray it has been found in time to insure a speedy cure. My GD has been free 8 years now so we all hope the same for you. You have been missed and many inquiries have been posted, "Has anyone heard from Keith? Prayers, hugs and good wishes headed your way....Della



martin keith said:


> Hello everyone, I left here a few weeks ago with a lump or knot or something in my throat.
> This is for those who might care. A few weeks ago during a Tea party I left to have a lump in my throat checked out, and have been with several doctors since then. The bottom line is I have cancer. The outcome will be of no great surprise because of how involved it is. Both lungs have a lot of tumors, the lymph nodes in the center of the chest, and some spots on the liver.
> The only treatment I have available is chemo.
> 
> I am sorry to have caused some of you concern, and worry. I will be home now for several more days before I have to do that terrible chemo and I would covet all of your prayers, for me to be healed, God is still in the miracle business and as his word tells us he is the Great Physician
> I love and miss all my friends.
> Martin Keith


----------



## daralene

Here is a photo of my niece when she got married last year. These are all her nephews and since the wedding there have been 3 more nephews. She is expecting a baby boy in about 5 months. I think this family needs some girls.


----------



## DorisT

daralene said:


> Here is a photo of my niece when she got married last year. These are all her nephews and since the wedding there have been 3 more nephews. She is expecting a baby boy in about 5 months. I think this family needs some girls.


Daralene, what a beautiful niece and adorable little boys! Here's hoping you get your little girl!


----------



## Joe P

Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.

Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.

Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine. 

I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet. 

Take care boys and girls.

joe p


----------



## Sorlenna

Joe, I go with what I like--no matter who says what, so enjoy your wine! 

I'm making slow progress...keep getting interrupted, but I'm still plodding away. Bub says tonight we should sit down and plan a trip, even if we just get away for a day or two. That sounds nice--excited to see what he has in mind.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> good morning from Sunday Down under!
> 
> Thanks again to all who sent their good wishes for us, for yesterday!
> 
> Fale will receive a special blessing today, and I can hear him rehearsing what he will say.
> He may be from a small island in a vast ocean, speaking a seriously minority language, but he is also one who likes to dress fastidiously, not a hair out of place, and his memory of his language is encyclopaedic.
> It has been such a worth while thing to do, having finally found a Samoan speaking church, that does not leave me wishing people could learn to listen, to what is being said, and take a few principles into their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> How special to have found a Samoan speaking church and how nice that the blessing can be in Fale's language. What a beautiful time that will be, as I'm sure the renewal of your vows was too. Knitting hugs across the miles
> and just plain ol' regular hugs too.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much Daralene! There is quite a lot of Samoan churches around, but I guess I am a bit picky about what goes on. Already nearly a week has gone by! We are in June now, with a holiday weekend, Queen's Birthday- coming up. Thank for the hugs too.


----------



## Ezenby

DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to be up early tomorrow - going to a retirement breakfast of best friend from college days. was a teacher -he was 71 last birthday - thought he would never retire.
> 
> see all tomorrow.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a good time, Sam!! 71 too old to retire? Would you believe that John's cousin, who was 84 this month, is still teachng? She retired a few years ago and went back to
> teachiing a couple of years ago. They live in an area of New York with extremely high real estate taxes, plus they have a summer cottage on the ocean in MA with high taxes so I guess they need the money. If it were me, I'd sell one or the other, relax, and enjoy life. Her father lived to be 99, her mother 103 so I guess she thinks she has plenty of time left to enjoy life.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Heard on the news that 3.4 million people have left New York State due to the high taxes...Fed, State, County, and City. Yowza~~so far Oregon has no sales tax but I bet soon to be.


----------



## pammie1234

Joe, I go with whatever is in front of me!


----------



## Ezenby

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha!!! I knew it all along now we all have proof! Sam is actually a gourmet peanut butter prep-cook and serious pb chef!!! Thanks Sam for those pb delicacies!!! haha, now that I know the "red" jams are forbidden with pb, I have the grape jelly on my grocery list!! Sam, the proof must be in the eating of it!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your prayers and kind wishes regarding my father. The doctor said that the type of diverticulitis he has is very rare. (He gave it a big name, so it must be worth having if it has a name like that!!!) He said that it was the first case that he had ever seen in his years of practice. Apparently with this type of "diverticulitis" you are born with it and one can have episodes throughout their life with this. He said it has nothing to do with diet. Dad had eight inches of this removed about 15 years ago.
> 
> Nana Caren, love your bright and sunshiny irises in your avatar!
> 
> Now in regard to being married and/or single, I have to go back and read what y'all are talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a new avatar for you too?? Wow, how gorgeous is that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the lupine talk we had a while back inspired me to go on a lupine search and presto! there was my dream field of lupines! I really do love them a lot.
> My Mom came over this morning and we did a bit of rearranging the flower pots and window boxes. We planted some frizzle dizzle pansies, marigolds, and such stuff.
> We will go see my father tomorrow.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~wow the lupines are beautiful. Looks like the Tetons in the background. Below Yellowstone Park there is a lake set like the one in your picture. Truly just beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Here is a photo of my niece when she got married last year. These are all her nephews and since the wedding there have been 3 more nephews. She is expecting a baby boy in about 5 months. I think this family needs some girls.


love the photo, the little boys seem to be on very good behaviour. When the little girl eventually comes she may be really spoilt. I wonder if that will be in the following generation?


----------



## Joe P

You are such a sweetie, thanks kid you two have fun if you do go. The roofers just left and we are getting a storm tonight so hopefully no more leaks in the cottage.

joe p



Sorlenna said:


> Joe, I go with what I like--no matter who says what, so enjoy your wine!
> 
> I'm making slow progress...keep getting interrupted, but I'm still plodding away. Bub says tonight we should sit down and plan a trip, even if we just get away for a day or two. That sounds nice--excited to see what he has in mind.


----------



## Ceili

Joe P said:


> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p


My Super Target has a boxed White Sangria that I just love. Actually, if you google "boxed wine", you might be surprised at the positive feedback from wine experts. I haven't googled, but I remember reading various articles some time ago.


----------



## Joe P

why I said what i said about the boxed wine I had a "then" close friend to dinner and went all out, you know the drill you saw my table set up with crocheted pinwheel table cloth, china, sterling, crystal etc. linen ironed and starched monogrammed napkins with rings etc.

She tasted the wine and she saw me fill the wine caraffe (sp) from the box and she stated, "You know you have a beautiful table with all the extras and a gormet from scratch meal and serve it with boxed wine." I so wanted to say if you really were a good guest you would have brought a hostess or host gift and bought your own wine to be used. But I did not. I have had two sets of company since then that have been a little weird since. soooooooooo I am a bit touchy about dinner parties for awhile. I feel fine and not apologetic because people like that have not been invited back and yet they have not asked why. I think they know. I refuse to be put down in my own home or anywhere else for that matter. I love all your supports here and you don't need to comment I just feel better saying it. joe


----------



## Poledra65

Holy Cow!!! Hail! We are getting hail!! Usually everybody else gets it and we just get either really tiny or none.


----------



## KateB

Joe P said:


> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p


On my way Joe and I'll happily (very happily) drink boxed wine :lol: )


----------



## Joe P

thank God there is a support here. So many snobs get so uppity about their bottled wines and the years and the blends and I just yawn at them so stupid. but, I am not into cars either as I have said they are like sewing machines they get the job done.

I am a bit different yet you go girl!!!!!!! joe p



Ceili said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> My Super Target has a boxed White Sangria that I just love. Actually, if you google "boxed wine", you might be surprised at the positive feedback from wine experts. I haven't googled, but I remember reading various articles some time ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## DorisT

Joe P said:


> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato.  I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p


Joe, do you have an Aldi store near you? They have great wines by the bottle and I don't think they are over $10 a bottle. I bought a Lambrusco that is so good I could drink the whole bottle at one sitting. They have a delicious Riesling from Germany that is about $5.99 or less.


----------



## Joe P

I am into dryyyyyyyyyyyy dryyyyyyyyyyy chardonnay and no sparkling or sweet stuff, merlot and or bougalaisse(sp) but how does $10.00 stack up to 5 liters for 12.00 dollars. I am not being fresh only asking. Please do not take offense I am a bit ignorant.

joe

(


DorisT said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, do you have an Aldi store near you? They have great wines by the bottle and I don't think they are over $10 a bottle. I bought a Lambrusco that is so good I could drink the whole bottle at one sitting. They have a delicious Riesling from Germany that is about $5.99 or less.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> joe p


tsk tsk tsk, Joe, where is the recipe for the Mom's Meatloaf?? We all need it!! And thank your Mom for us all! 

We only needed the invite to come and dine with y'all there at your table.

I am not really knowing anything about wines but I used to like a white wine, not sure of what it was. I dont drink alcohol anymore, so will have some of your Texas water!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Joe P said:


> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p


Oh pooh! Who says it's not gourmet? They did a thing on Today with Kathy Lee and Hoda (anybody who watches knows those two know their wine), and boxed wines were given a thumbs up. 
I buy boxed wine, and sometimes I mix it with fresca to make a wine spritzer, mmm...either way, it works for me.


----------



## DorisT

Joe P said:


> I am into dryyyyyyyyyyyy dryyyyyyyyyyy chardonnay and no sparkling or sweet stuff, merlot and or bougalaisse(sp) but how does $10.00 stack up to 5 liters for 12.00 dollars. I am not being fresh only asking. Please do not take offense I am a bit ignorant.
> 
> joe
> 
> (
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, do you have an Aldi store near you? They have great wines by the bottle and I don't think they are over $10 a bottle. I bought a Lambrusco that is so good I could drink the whole bottle at one sitting. They have a delicious Riesling from Germany that is about $5.99 or less.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You sound pretty upset, Joe! Sorry! I've never bought boxed wine so didn't know the price. Did you get up on the wrong side of the bed this morning? :thumbdown:


----------



## Joe P

You caught me again, you girls are way too sharp I thought i could get away with it. humpf!!! joe



5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> tsk tsk tsk, Joe, where is the recipe for the Mom's Meatloaf?? We all need it!! And thank your Mom for us all!
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

I am not upset and please don't think that I would never be negative on purpose, I am just sort of asking. Like I said I am a bit ignorant particularly about wines. No not upset please know that. thanks for caring though, joe p



DorisT said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am into dryyyyyyyyyyyy dryyyyyyyyyyy chardonnay and no sparkling or sweet stuff, merlot and or bougalaisse(sp) but how does $10.00 stack up to 5 liters for 12.00 dollars. I am not being fresh only asking. Please do not take offense I am a bit ignorant.
> 
> joe
> 
> (
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, do you have an Aldi store near you? They have great wines by the bottle and I don't think they are over $10 a bottle. I bought a Lambrusco that is so good I could drink the whole bottle at one sitting. They have a delicious Riesling from Germany that is about $5.99 or less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound pretty upset, Joe! Sorry! I've never bought boxed wine so didn't know the price. Did you get up on the wrong side of the bed this morning? :thumbdown:
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> You caught me again, you girls are way too sharp I thought i could get away with it. humpf!!! joe
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> tsk tsk tsk, Joe, where is the recipe for the Mom's Meatloaf?? We all need it!! And thank your Mom for us all!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I like meatloaf and Mom made a lot of it when we were growing up. The meat was inexpensive and there were many ways Mom found to make it taste new all the time!!! Put your smile on and send it along with the meatloaf!!! oooweee, some Texas meatloaf coming up!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Daralene, Beautiful picture of your niece and the nephews. 
I can totally understand needing a girl in there somewhere. 

Well, storm seems to have passed for now, we'll see if we get more later. 

Did you get anything at your place yet Joe?
It was pretty wild and furious there for a few minutes but it's all calm again now, the wind was nice while it lasted though.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> Daralene, Beautiful picture of your niece and the nephews.
> I can totally understand needing a girl in there somewhere.


*chuckles* My son is the only grandson amongst the granddaughters!!! ahah, that is special to have the grands together for a picture! Who is that tyke who is trying to make a get-away? (Bro is holding the footstomper back). :?:


----------



## dandylion

FireballDave said:


> Just to show I don't only do flags and motifs, my latest napkin ring design is at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85092-1.html#1582669
> 
> A really easy one.
> 
> Dave


ooooooo, lovely, Dave. I like this side of you as well! sue


----------



## Sorlenna

I made meatloaf last night from ground turkey and sliced it and put it on bread for "cheeseburgers."  As for wine, I rarely drink it; if I do, it has to be either Riesling or white Zin (box or bottle, who cares if I like the taste?!)...guess that makes me a bit snobby, but I like what I like.

Joe, I think there's not much worse than an ungrateful guest, and I don't blame you for not inviting people back if they make remarks like that. If someone took the time to put together all that and invite me, I would appreciate every bit of it!

I just ordered oldest DD's bday gift (it's the 4th). Amazon wish lists are so helpful.


----------



## Joe P

O'k Mom's meatloaf recipe from the farm:

o'k here it goes and it is a sight thing and a feel thing for this recipe: pound and a half of lean hamburger, two slices of bread with crusts tore up, 2 eggs, 1/2 cup of whole milk, tablespoon or more of sage, plenty of salt and pepper to taste, and I cut up a red onion, and good slice of 4 bell peppers (colors red, yellow, green and orange) all diced up with the onion, mix it all up by hand and shape into a loaf pan and bake at 350 degrees until it is done. Sometimes I put in a can of chopped up canned tomatoes. Some like that. I also put slices of bacon on top with catsup in the mixture and on top. 

I hope this helps kids. no more tsk tsk I think. right?


----------



## Joe P

funny you should ask it is raining right now. and the roofers just left, thank god we got that roof over the master bedroom fixed before the down pour.

joe p



Poledra65 said:


> Daralene, Beautiful picture of your niece and the nephews.
> I can totally understand needing a girl in there somewhere.
> 
> Well, storm seems to have passed for now, we'll see if we get more later.
> 
> Did you get anything at your place yet Joe?
> It was pretty wild and furious there for a few minutes but it's all calm again now, the wind was nice while it lasted though.


----------



## Joe P

No you are not a snob because you are not expounding on the choices etc. and talking down to us. I am such a great judger and I need to stop that. Please forgive. I need to get up off the perverable butt and start chopping up the "stuff" for the meat loaf.  joe p



Sorlenna said:


> I made meatloaf last night from ground turkey and sliced it and put it on bread for "cheeseburgers."  As for wine, I rarely drink it; if I do, it has to be either Riesling or white Zin (box or bottle, who cares if I like the taste?!)...guess that makes me a bit snobby, but I like what I like.
> 
> Joe, I think there's not much worse than an ungrateful guest, and I don't blame you for not inviting people back if they make remarks like that. If someone took the time to put together all that and invite me, I would appreciate every bit of it!
> 
> I just ordered oldest DD's bday gift (it's the 4th). Amazon wish lists are so helpful.


----------



## flockie

Caren, love the sunset photo. Glad you let Grant take the photo while you were driving. I also like your new avatar.

5mmdpns, I like your new avatar as well. Lupines are really pretty.

Dave, I love the metallic threads going through the napkin ring. I bookmarked the pattern and will be looking for the metallic thread next time I'm out.

Daralene, What a beautiful photo of your niece on her wedding day. She is one lucky lady to be surounded by all those handsome young 'men'. I think your family has taken the monopoly on baby boys. 

Flockie


----------



## flockie

Joe P said:


> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p


JoeP, I say drink the wine you like. I have had my share of boxed wines and there are some pretty decent tasting ones out there. I rarely ever spend a lot of money on wine. I think the most expensive one I bought cost me about $20. Having pancakes for dinner tonight........ so I guess, no wine for me tonight. Perhaps later?

Flockie


----------



## Poledra65

Speaking of wine, I'm going to try Sams Champaign things he posted a receipt for. Those sound good and Champagn can be inexpensive too, if they made that in a box, I'd be all over it, I love sparkling wine, champagn, or Proseco any way I can get it.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> why I said what i said about the boxed wine I had a "then" close friend to dinner and went all out, you know the drill you saw my table set up with crocheted pinwheel table cloth, china, sterling, crystal etc. linen ironed and starched monogrammed napkins with rings etc.
> 
> She tasted the wine and she saw me fill the wine caraffe (sp) from the box and she stated, "You know you have a beautiful table with all the extras and a gormet from scratch meal and serve it with boxed wine." I so wanted to say if you really were a good guest you would have brought a hostess or host gift and bought your own wine to be used. But I did not. I have had two sets of company since then that have been a little weird since. soooooooooo I am a bit touchy about dinner parties for awhile. I feel fine and not apologetic because people like that have not been invited back and yet they have not asked why. I think they know. I refuse to be put down in my own home or anywhere else for that matter. I love all your supports here and you don't need to comment I just feel better saying it. joe


Seems to me that when you go to someone's house for a meal you are going for the fellowship. Don't eat what you don't like and eat more at home if you need it.


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p


Oh yes, finger lick'n good!!


----------



## Joe P

I have all the stuff cut up or chopped up fine for the meat loaf in the bowl, but separated the meat in small hunks as it is a bit frozen in the center. I will give it 20 minutes and then I will mix it, scrub the potatoes and pop everything in the oven. 

The rain stopped as fast as it started, bummer.

We need more rain for the aquafer. We might get corn this year in the fields first time in 4 years I think. joe p


----------



## daralene

DorisT said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of my niece when she got married last year. These are all her nephews and since the wedding there have been 3 more nephews. She is expecting a baby boy in about 5 months. I think this family needs some girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene, what a beautiful niece and adorable little boys! Here's hoping you get your little girl!
Click to expand...

Thanks Doris, she is such a sweet person and always has been. She has 8 brothers and sisters, but so far none of them has had a girl, but the babies sure are coming. I imagine my sister will have a huge celebration when they get that first granddaughter. Right now it's going to be 11 grandsons by the end of the summer. I'm lucky, I got my granddaughter already.


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> I have all the stuff cut up or chopped up fine for the meat loaf in the bowl, but separated the meat in small hunks as it is a bit frozen in the center. I will give it 20 minutes and then I will mix it, scrub the potatoes and pop everything in the oven.
> 
> The rain stopped as fast as it started, bummer.
> 
> We need more rain for the aquafer. We might get corn this year in the fields first time in 4 years I think. joe p


And I'll bring a box or a bottle!!!! Oh I know....I'll bring both so you will have a pretty bottle at the end to put a candle in the next time I'm there. My dearest friend in Germany and my husband's publisher, said that it doesn't have to be an expensive wine to be a good wine and he was a wine connoiseur. I like what tastes good!!

I'm just not getting enough time on hear to read everything. Having withdrawal. Gotta go for dinner downtown now. Should be good. DH is calling.


----------



## Joe P

You all are too young maybe for this but wasn't it a chianti bottle that we got from like red or blush wine and then it had all the twine twisted around it and we put candles in it over and over again to put on the table when we had home made spaghetti?


----------



## Sorlenna

We need more rain too...the fire is now officially the biggest ever in the state, though so far, our skies are still clear. Last night it was 0% contained, so who knows how far it will go before it's at an end? I commend all those brave souls out there fighting it--we have had people come from all over the country now to join in.

Daralene, my son is the only grandson on my parents' side, and my oldest daughter was the first girl out of I don't know how many boys on the other side of the family. My grandson is the first of all of them, and we're still waiting to find out what the next one is (though they want a girl, so I hope they do get one of each). She says it's the last one no matter what, so a girl would be nice.


----------



## Ceili

Joe P said:


> You all are too young maybe for this but wasn't it a chianti bottle that we got from like red or blush wine and then it had all the twine twisted around it and we put candles in it over and over again to put on the table when we had home made spaghetti?


With the wax dripped down the sides of the bottle? Love it! Hard to do these days with all the "dripless" candles.


----------



## Joe P

Yes, with all the wax dripping, I remember in the 50's and 60's


----------



## Edith M

My receipe file is bulging. PB&J nachos, meatloaf, curry,champagne cookies..where will it end? I am making the fried chicken tonight and if I don't get started soon we will have to order out. Not in the budget this month. Hope everyone is feeling better that has been experiencing health problems. Talk to you all later. Have a good rest of the day, evening or night as the case may be. Edith M


----------



## dandylion

Oh, My, how cute are those boys  They have a beautiful Aunt, as well. Sue



daralene said:


> Here is a photo of my niece when she got married last year. These are all her nephews and since the wedding there have been 3 more nephews. She is expecting a baby boy in about 5 months. I think this family needs some girls.


----------



## dandylion

Oh, my gosh, what a spoiled little girl she would be  The belle of the ball.  sue



DorisT said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of my niece when she got married last year. These are all her nephews and since the wedding there have been 3 more nephews. She is expecting a baby boy in about 5 months. I think this family needs some girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene, what a beautiful niece and adorable little boys! Here's hoping you get your little girl!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

I think I'm going to make the bacon-wrapped chicken tonight with rice and salad. This recipe is super easy! Just take bacon of your choice (I use turkey bacon) and wrap it around a slice of chicken breast or thigh (boneless/skinless) and bake at 375F until the chicken's done and the bacon is a bit crispy. Yum.


----------



## dandylion

Hmmmm, I'll have to give that a try. boxed wine with Fresca or Gingerale. Sounds good for a group. Sue



Poledra65 said:


> I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> joe p[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh pooh! Who says it's not gourmet? They did a thing on Today with Kathy Lee and Hoda (anybody who watches knows those two know their wine), and boxed wines were given a thumbs up.
> I buy boxed wine, and sometimes I mix it with fresca to make a wine spritzer, mmm...either way, it works for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

I like wine mixed with ginger ale.


----------



## dandylion

Yumm, sounds wonderful and the best part --- easy ! Thanks, Sue



Sorlenna said:


> I think I'm going to make the bacon-wrapped chicken tonight with rice and salad. This recipe is super easy! Just take bacon of your choice (I use turkey bacon) and wrap it around a slice of chicken breast or thigh (boneless/skinless) and bake at 375F until the chicken's done and the bacon is a bit crispy. Yum.


----------



## Joe P

Do y'all remember Dave's croquettes (chicken)? They are wonderful, out of all his "receipts" we liked and could stomach that one the best. It is so good with squeezed lemon and or lime. We totally loved it. I will cheat next time and open a big can of Costco chicken and use that because it is already cooked.

I like the bacon wrapped around breast of chicken. Wow, sounds really good. I am going for that soon. I like all your input and we have such a good group to talk back and forth I think. joe p


----------



## dandylion

Gotta bookmark this for the next outdoor party. Sue 


Sorlenna said:



> I like wine mixed with ginger ale.


----------



## iamsam

if you are serving wine with the neatloaf tonight plan on an extra guest - make a big meatloaf.

sam



Joe P said:


> why I said what i said about the boxed wine I had a "then" close friend to dinner and went all out, you know the drill you saw my table set up with crocheted pinwheel table cloth, china, sterling, crystal etc. linen ironed and starched monogrammed napkins with rings etc.
> 
> She tasted the wine and she saw me fill the wine caraffe (sp) from the box and she stated, "You know you have a beautiful table with all the extras and a gormet from scratch meal and serve it with boxed wine." I so wanted to say if you really were a good guest you would have brought a hostess or host gift and bought your own wine to be used. But I did not. I have had two sets of company since then that have been a little weird since. soooooooooo I am a bit touchy about dinner parties for awhile. I feel fine and not apologetic because people like that have not been invited back and yet they have not asked why. I think they know. I refuse to be put down in my own home or anywhere else for that matter. I love all your supports here and you don't need to comment I just feel better saying it. joe


----------



## iamsam

and why not - wine with pancakes - works for me. lol

sam



flockie said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> JoeP, I say drink the wine you like. I have had my share of boxed wines and there are some pretty decent tasting ones out there. I rarely ever spend a lot of money on wine. I think the most expensive one I bought cost me about $20. Having pancakes for dinner tonight........ so I guess, no wine for me tonight. Perhaps later?
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...


----------



## KatyNora

Sorlenna said:


> I think I'm going to make the bacon-wrapped chicken tonight with rice and salad. This recipe is super easy! Just take bacon of your choice (I use turkey bacon) and wrap it around a slice of chicken breast or thigh (boneless/skinless) and bake at 375F until the chicken's done and the bacon is a bit crispy. Yum.


Well, I think I know what's for dinner tonight.  Thanks, Sorlenna.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> O'k Mom's meatloaf recipe from the farm:
> 
> o'k here it goes and it is a sight thing and a feel thing for this recipe: pound and a half of lean hamburger, two slices of bread with crusts tore up, 2 eggs, 1/2 cup of whole milk, tablespoon or more of sage, plenty of salt and pepper to taste, and I cut up a red onion, and good slice of 4 bell peppers (colors red, yellow, green and orange) all diced up with the onion, mix it all up by hand and shape into a loaf pan and bake at 350 degrees until it is done. Sometimes I put in a can of chopped up canned tomatoes. Some like that. I also put slices of bacon on top with catsup in the mixture and on top. I hope this helps kids. no more tsk tsk I think. right?


Right!! now it is yum yum yum!! Thanks bunches there Joe, you know, we are still gonna keep our eyes on your posts for recipe clues!!! Now we need a cookie recipe from you! ;-)


----------



## Sorlenna

You all are welcome for any suggestions that work for you.  

Ten more rows and I'm at the waist again...really should not try to knit and do something else at the same time, since I've had to tink three rows on this repeat.


----------



## DorisT

Sorlenna said:


> We need more rain too...the fire is now officially the biggest ever in the state, though so far, our skies are still clear. Last night it was 0% contained, so who knows how far it will go before it's at an end? I commend all those brave souls out there fighting it--we have had people come from all over the country now to join in.
> 
> Daralene, my son is the only grandson on my parents' side, and my oldest daughter was the first girl out of I don't know how many boys on the other side of the family. My grandson is the first of all of them, and we're still waiting to find out what the next one is (though they want a girl, so I hope they do get one of each). She says it's the last one no matter what, so a girl would be nice.


Sorlenna, that fire looks horrific on TV. How far are you from it?


----------



## Sorlenna

We're about 250 miles by road, less by how the crow flies. At least three small towns have been threatened, many people evacuated. Rain would help so very much, but there's none in sight according to the weather guy.


----------



## Ceili

Joe P said:


> Do y'all remember Dave's croquettes (chicken)? They are wonderful, out of all his "receipts" we liked and could stomach that one the best. It is so good with squeezed lemon and or lime. We totally loved it. I will cheat next time and open a big can of Costco chicken and use that because it is already cooked.
> 
> I like the bacon wrapped around breast of chicken. Wow, sounds really good. I am going for that soon. I like all your input and we have such a good group to talk back and forth I think. joe p


Joe, I'm going crazy here! I do remember Dave's croquettes, and neglected to copy down the recipe. Can you tell me where to find the post? Thanks for all you do.


----------



## darowil

Joe P said:


> I am into dryyyyyyyyyyyy dryyyyyyyyyyy chardonnay and no sparkling or sweet stuff, merlot and or bougalaisse(sp) but how does $10.00 stack up to 5 liters for 12.00 dollars. I am not being fresh only asking. Please do not take offense I am a bit ignorant.
> 
> joe
> 
> (
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, do you have an Aldi store near you? They have great wines by the bottle and I don't think they are over $10 a bottle. I bought a Lambrusco that is so good I could drink the whole bottle at one sitting. They have a delicious Riesling from Germany that is about $5.99 or less.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well I won't be drinking your wine- I'm into sweet sweet sweet. Not because it is not bottled My SIL who is very much into wine has sugested that I buy a cask. I like a glass at times but never get a bottle finished and he admits that for the average drinker casks are fine. But I don't think he would drink it.

One of the best wines I had was bought in Spain at a fiesta in a plastic bottle! It was so nice we regretted not buying more bottles. But we hadn't expected it to be any good. (and it was red and I don't noramlly like reds)


----------



## darowil

Daralene. Your niece is so much older than your nephews- are there any hiding inbetwen them? Odd that had a girl first and then so many boys. It sure is a nice photo- not easy getting that many young ones to stay in one place long enough to get a photo.

Just reread your post- they are her nephews, not yours.


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> You all are too young maybe for this but wasn't it a chianti bottle that we got from like red or blush wine and then it had all the twine twisted around it and we put candles in it over and over again to put on the table when we had home made spaghetti?


Absolutely!! College day memories. Mind you, I wasn't attending, but put my husband through. We had the chianti bottles and let the candles drip down all over them and build up. Part of the character and mood. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> and why not - wine with pancakes - works for me. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> JoeP, I say drink the wine you like. I have had my share of boxed wines and there are some pretty decent tasting ones out there. I rarely ever spend a lot of money on wine. I think the most expensive one I bought cost me about $20. Having pancakes for dinner tonight........ so I guess, no wine for me tonight. Perhaps later?
> 
> Flockie
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

In the NY Fingerlakes they have wine ice cream, so perhaps you have a new creation there with pancakes. They also make fabulous grape pies. No, they don't taste like pies with jam inside, but you need to buy from the grape pie contest winner or my favorite on Route 21, Monica's Pies: http://www.monicaspies.com/
She makes tarts for those of us who can't eat a whole pie. Perfect for that excursion around the lakes.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> We're about 250 miles by road, less by how the crow flies. At least three small towns have been threatened, many people evacuated. Rain would help so very much, but there's none in sight according to the weather guy.


I wish I could send some rain down that way. We had a storm in Ohio where so much rain came down in a few minutes that a truck pulling out of the parking lot looked like the back had been a swimming pool and turned into Niagara Falls as it started to go uphill. I'm afraid all these storms are moving from the west to the east. Please stay safe. That is way too close.


----------



## pammie1234

Wine ice cream? I don't know about that. Guess I would have to try it!


----------



## DorisT

[One of the best wines I had was bought in Spain at a fiesta in a plastic bottle! It was so nice we regretted not buying more bottles. But we hadn't expected it to be any good. (and it was red and I don't noramlly like reds)[/quote]

Isn't that always the way it works? It happens all the time to us when we buy sweet corn. If you buy 6 ears, it turns out tasting like cow corn; if you buy just 2, it turns out to be the best you've ever tasted.


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> Daralene. Your niece is so much older than your nephews- are there any hiding inbetwen them? Odd that had a girl first and then so many boys. It sure is a nice photo- not easy getting that many young ones to stay in one place long enough to get a photo.
> 
> Just reread your post- they are her nephews, not yours.


Yes, you got that right. They are my grand-nephews? Think that's the right term. My sisters grandchildren. I had one son and now have 3 grandchildren. My sister, who is way younger than me had 9 children (one still in high school and one just graduating and the rest out of school) and now has way more grandchildren than me. They are such a close-knit family and all the children come home on Sunday and bring their children and food. There's lots of laughter. I love being with them, but my life just wouldn't have worked with that many children. I would be joining the Tea Party from a mental institution. I do have to say though, that I have never been around such a close and loving family. Everyone brings great food and they are great company. They even rent a huge house in N. Carolina and go for vacations together. This year will bring big changes though as my sister's one daughter and her family are moving to California and another daughter and family just moved to Toledo this week.

Pammie1234: You have the right idea about trying the wine ice cream. Maybe we will have to try it over and over just to make sure we really like it. :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT

daralene
In the NY Fingerlakes they have wine ice cream said:


> http://www.monicaspies.com/[/URL]
> She makes tarts for those of us who can't eat a whole pie. Perfect for that excursion around the lakes.


I just checked your pie link. Those pies look scrumptious! You must live in a great part of NY State! Wineries, lakes, pies, oh my! :roll:


----------



## DorisT

Sorlenna said:


> We're about 250 miles by road, less by how the crow flies. At least three small towns have been threatened, many people evacuated. Rain would help so very much, but there's none in sight according to the weather guy.


Please take care! I hope it rains really hard, hard enough to squelch the fire before it reaches you.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> We need more rain too...the fire is now officially the biggest ever in the state, though so far, our skies are still clear. Last night it was 0% contained, so who knows how far it will go before it's at an end? I commend all those brave souls out there fighting it--we have had people come from all over the country now to join in.
> 
> Daralene, my son is the only grandson on my parents' side, and my oldest daughter was the first girl out of I don't know how many boys on the other side of the family. My grandson is the first of all of them, and we're still waiting to find out what the next one is (though they want a girl, so I hope they do get one of each). She says it's the last one no matter what, so a girl would be nice.


I'll bet they celebrated with your oldest daughter. My father came from 7 boys, so I was the first girl and it was a special thing for my grandparents to have a little girl. Hope you get your girl. My son said their second was there last but they didn't get there girl, so they tried one more time and got our little Katiclaire. It is nice to have one of each. I sure do love my grandsons and have a lot of girl time with my 5 yr. old Katiclaire.

You know everyone on here is so polite. I said hear instead of here in an earlier post and I do know the difference I promise. Just get going so fast I didn't even realize my brain had a senior moment. Thank you for not pointing it out. Boy, where was I. Well, it isn't the first and won't be the last. Those are the ones spell check can't check. 

Thank you everybody that commented on my niece and her nephews. I am going to go back and check on all the remarks. We had a wonderful dinner with our friend and she had her sister with her. Both are in their 80's and the one is 85 and started a music school 3 yrs. ago and has 8 teachers working for her. Amazing ladies. They talk about retiring in the near future. Isn't that wonderful. The sister had gone to the school where my husband teaches and even married another student from there and told us some really funny historical stories. How great it is to be with people older than me who are inspiring and oh so interesting. Two dynamo ladies. They are here attending a music conference and going to various meetings and concerts all day and night and then will drive back to Maryland and the one will fly back to California. I hope I can be like them when I am their age. They are both into healthy food and the one mentioned Gerson Therapy. I have a book on that but will have to get it out again. I had just watched a video on that this afternoon and then this lady mentioned it when she was talking. I about fell off my chair. Talk about coincidence. I think she is the only person I know who is aware of this. Well, I'll go check out all the pages I missed.

Sorlenna, stay safe and I'll try and blow some of that rain down your way. Have you done your rain dance yet?


----------



## cmaliza

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those persons who was married for almost 20 years and then found myself in divorce court. It was relatively civil, and now, my only regret is that I didn't do it sooner! On the 10th anniversary of the divorce, I bought myself an anniversary ring with money I never would have had if still married. Life can be good as a single person.
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom and independence get my vote!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Well...to each his (or her) own......glad for y'all, but I am very happily married for 38 years. I like having a partner...he gives me the freedom and independence I need, and he gets his. It is also nice to do things together, and have the help and assistance when needed. It's fun to share...to bounce ideas off of each other, etc. etc. We match well. If the match is not good...then yes, go for the independence!
Carol (IL)


----------



## pammie1234

daralene, ice cream already makes me happy, so I would be beyond happy with wine ice cream!


----------



## pammie1234

I'm ok being single, and rarely have a pity party because I don't have a significant other in my life. But, today, when DD comes home all upset, I wish I had someone to talk to! Wouldn't mind someone to pay the bills either!


----------



## cmaliza

Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I admire your organization and restraint. Whenever I buy or make a Christmas present early I have either put it away and forgotten about it, Or ---- and this is the usual thing that happens ---- I get so eager, I give the present early. Then I end up hurriedly shopping later.  Therefore, it's just better for me to shop at the last minute. I hardly ever knit Christmas gifts, but give gifts through the year, stating that they must be early or late birthday gifts. That's the only thing that works with my gift giving. Isn't that sad?  dandylion/sue
> 
> sue - i don't think it's sad - i love giving gifts during the year for no reason - i think it makes the receiver happier that you thought of them other than a special day or time.
> 
> heidi has a room in the basement where christmas decorations are kept and also holds the christmas presents. by november there is a lock on the door so "little feet" can not walk in.
> 
> i love the way she shops - most of the time the stores practically pay her to take their merchandise. lol she can smell a sale miles away.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> sam, heide and i think alike, i christmas shop all yr long, and stash stuff in my back bedroom in the usually empty dresser. so when the holidays roll around i am NOT one of the crazy shoppers out there, i hunt bargains all yr long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well....I do that too. I recently bought those orgreenic frying pans for my kids for Christmas...plus one for me. The kids came to visit, used the pan and LOVED it! They wanted to know where to get it.....so, I had to admit I had already gotten them for them....and I guess the Christmas presents will come early! Foiled again!
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

pammie1234 said:


> I'm ok being single, and rarely have a pity party because I don't have a significant other in my life. But, today, when DD comes home all upset, I wish I had someone to talk to! Wouldn't mind someone to pay the bills either!


Love being married but love being with my girlfriends too. Most of my girlfriends are single. I say there's nothing better than a good marriage and nothing worse than a bad one.

I am so glad some of my friends got out of the horrible marriages they were in. If my marriage wasn't working I wouldn't want to live my life with both people being miserable. I know what you mean though Pammie. My best friend and one of my sisters really have a tough time with children and bills to pay. It isn't always easy.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> good morning from Sunday Down under!
> 
> Thanks again to all who sent their good wishes for us, for yesterday!
> 
> Thank for the hugs too.
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________
> Myfanwy, anytime. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Poledra65 said:


> Holy Cow!!! Hail! We are getting hail!! Usually everybody else gets it and we just get either really tiny or none.


They could use the hail or any kind of water in New Mexico. We need to get a big fan and send it all over Sorlenna's way.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Thought this was cute.


no e-mails.....SO cute! I've sent this on to several friends! I'm still laughing! thank you!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene, Beautiful picture of your niece and the nephews.
> I can totally understand needing a girl in there somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* My son is the only grandson amongst the granddaughters!!! ahah, that is special to have the grands together for a picture! Who is that tyke who is trying to make a get-away? (Bro is holding the footstomper back). :?:
Click to expand...

LOL. You sure picked up on that one. My mother was just telling me that the tyke trying to make the getaway is a real handful. Mind you he is a sweetie, but he is ready to be on the move. The baby the bride is holding is his brother. His mother, another niece, and her husband are moving to Haiti to run an orphanage. They raised money this last weekend at a garage sale to raise money and raised several thousand dollars. I think the children at the orphanage will enjoy helping my niece with this wee dynamo. Her husband's brother and wife have been running an orphanage down there for 10 years so there is experience with doing this. In fact my niece and her husband went down to help after the earthquake with all the damage that was done to the building, making it unsafe. A lot of people from that area in Ohio went down to help restore the building.


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> I'm ok being single, and rarely have a pity party because I don't have a significant other in my life. But, today, when DD comes home all upset, I wish I had someone to talk to! Wouldn't mind someone to pay the bills either!


Pammie, you and I are on the same wavelength here! Tell you what, I got a plan. All I have to do is buy the right ticket with the right numbers on it that will win in the next lottery! Then both our bills get paid! You just have to share some of your knitting patterns with me and I will do the same for you.


----------



## Poledra65

daralene said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Cow!!! Hail! We are getting hail!! Usually everybody else gets it and we just get either really tiny or none.
> 
> 
> 
> They could use the hail or any kind of water in New Mexico. We need to get a big fan and send it all over Sorlenna's way.
Click to expand...

I've got 3 fans, if I thought they'd help I'd set them outside and point them westerly from here. 

On the hear and here, I keep putting seam instead of seem, lol... Must be this sweater I'm working on, I have seams on the brain.


----------



## Marianne818

Good Evening TP'rs :lol: Finally caught up with the reading, fantastic pictures, sounds good recipes, DS will love the PJ&J nachos!! 
He's coming in for the weekend, it's the annual wine festival here in N. GA!! He worked at a winery for several months and learned quite a bit about the different grapes and the barrels and so on.. he and my roommate enjoy talking and tasting wines. I'm not a wine person, really not much into any liquors, I medial issues are such I shouldn't drink anyway but I do enjoy a cocktail now and then ;-) DS called today, he has been at his new job about a month now, he received a promotion last night. Said that he will find out the $$ part next week, but he was really excited about it. 
Joe on your fried chicken, have you ever soaked the chicken in buttermilk before coating?( oh yeah.. I add a few shakes of Texas Pete hot sauce, doesn't make it hot but sure does add some great flavor!) I have found that letting it soak overnight or at least 4 hrs really makes a moist tasty chicken, just an idea for ya ;-) 
We are going to delay taking the camper out until sometime around the 20th of June.. all tests will be done and results in, we've checked and can get the reservations we wanted YEAH!!
Leg is doing better, can put a bit of weight without pain today.. but not over doing it yet. Supposed to rain all day tomorrow so hope to be on my knitting alllllll day!!! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: 
Have a great night/day whichever applies!!
Marianne


----------



## margewhaples

Good afternoon all: Hobo returned this afternoon as soon as the bus left me at the door. No telling what adventure pulls him away. I'll bet shes of the female persuasion. 
Finished another dischcloth today and 1/3 of the way through another. Still looking for some interesting patterns as I think these will be good teaching tools. I would like to do a butterfly one with the butterfly in contrasting thread, but I can't tell what stitches belong to the butterfly and what belongs to the back ground. Maybe I'll have to chart it to see. Awaiting the new tea party with anticipation. Gosh I forgot it's only Thursday. 
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sorlenna

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're about 250 miles by road, less by how the crow flies. At least three small towns have been threatened, many people evacuated. Rain would help so very much, but there's none in sight according to the weather guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Please take care! I hope it rains really hard, hard enough to squelch the fire before it reaches you.
Click to expand...

I don't think it would come this far...would certainly hope not! But someone's rain dance must be working, as storms have started north of us (that doesn't help the fire, but it's good all the same). We'll just have to dance harder, I guess...we do have some clouds today.



daralene said:


> You know everyone on here is so polite. I said hear instead of here in an earlier post and I do know the difference I promise. Just get going so fast I didn't even realize my brain had a senior moment. Thank you for not pointing it out. Boy, where was I. Well, it isn't the first and won't be the last. Those are the ones spell check can't check.


My job is to work with writers, but I don't pay any attention to that here, so don't worry about it! We all make a typo now and again--English is very tricky that way, with some words having three or even four (!) forms that sound the same.

As for the older ladies--love that you're spending time with them. I only have two aunties left and one is 87 and the other 82, and I adore hanging out with them. They know so much and love to laugh! I especially love hearing the stories about my daddy when he was little. :-D

I have reached the waist portion of the vest! Woohoo! I hope I can get to the problem spot tomorrow sometime and get that ironed out so I can polish up the pattern. It's going to have a very different personality than the first one, what with the color difference and all. I'm excited.

Still haven't made it over to the LYS, but soon, my pretties...! Hee hee.


----------



## mjs

pammie1234 said:


> Wine ice cream? I don't know about that. Guess I would have to try it!


Many years ago there were a number of wine jellos. I guess maybe they did not sell so well.


----------



## Joe P

Some time this week end I plan on making 

FRESH BLUEBERRY PIE

Pastry is my Grandmother's too

from her Mother's Mother from before the civil war

Instead of Crisco they used lard and they did not have much baking powder then (she used a little of her yeast off the back of the stove. Just a pinch she said)

2 cups flour
1 cup crisco
1/2 cup (ice) cold water (she used water from the cooler) they did not have much ice then.
1 t salt
1/2 t baking powder

This is for one crust only

bake at 10-12 minutes at 450 degrees or the recipe calls for a fast oven

I have it written in my Grandmother's hand 

1 cup sugar
1/3 cup all purpose flour
1/2 t grated lemon rind (remember to get a lemon was almost impossible but they had extract from the general store and later years her Watkin's man)
1 T lemon juice
4 cups fresh blueberries
1 T butter or margarine (she and Grandpa made their own butter on the farm from their cows)
additional sugar handy

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. line a 9 inch pie pan with half of the pastry. (Remember to double the recipe above for two pastries.)

In a large bowl, combine sugar, flour, lemon rind and lemon juice. Add blueberries and gently toss to coat. Spoon blueberry mixture into pastry -lined pie pan and dot with butter. Top with lattice type pastry like you see on my cheery pies. Trim and flute edges, brush top strips with milk and sprinkle with sugar. To prevent overbrowning cover edges with damp rags she did not have aluminum foil or (aluminum foil) Bake 25 minutes, remove covering bake 25 to 30 min. more or until top is golden brown. Serve warm or cool. Makes for 8 servings. Her Grandmother made this pie in Kansas and set them in the window and one day a native American (Indian) was walking and smelled it and walked up to her, now remember we are talking Wild West Times in Kansas sod houses etc. and my Great, Great Grandmother handed the pie over and ran in the house to be with her children locking the door and shutting the windows with shutters from inside. I remember another quicky My Great Grandmother was a girl then and when she turned 6 she walked to town to get sugar for another pie and the town was draped in black (President Lincoln was shot and the nation was in mourning)

Another side line of my family's history. I love this stuff. Enjoy the recipe and think of Grandmother BESS..

joe p


----------



## DorisT

cmaliza said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those persons who was married for almost 20 years and then found myself in divorce court. It was relatively civil, and now, my only regret is that I didn't do it sooner! On the 10th anniversary of the divorce, I bought myself an anniversary ring with money I never would have had if still married. Life can be good as a single person.
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom and independence get my vote!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...to each his (or her) own......glad for y'all, but I am very happily married for 38 years. I like having a partner...he gives me the freedom and independence I need, and he gets his. It is also nice to do things together, and have the help and assistance when needed. It's fun to share...to bounce ideas off of each other, etc. etc. We match well. If the match is not good...then yes, go for the independence!
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby

Joe P said:


> thank God there is a support here. So many snobs get so uppity about their bottled wines and the years and the blends and I just yawn at them so stupid. but, I am not into cars either as I have said they are like sewing machines they get the job done.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Joe..we had bottled wine and now its boxed. Find that our friends hardly know the difference.
> 
> That Target wine ....Ill need to check out. Thanks for info


----------



## Joe P

I will try that soaking of the chicken, great idea. joe



Marianne818 said:


> Good Evening TP'rs :lol: Finally caught up with the reading, fantastic pictures, sounds good recipes, DS will love the PJ&J nachos!!
> He's coming in for the weekend, it's the annual wine festival here in N. GA!! He worked at a winery for several months and learned quite a bit about the different grapes and the barrels and so on.. he and my roommate enjoy talking and tasting wines. I'm not a wine person, really not much into any liquors, I medial issues are such I shouldn't drink anyway but I do enjoy a cocktail now and then ;-) DS called today, he has been at his new job about a month now, he received a promotion last night. Said that he will find out the $$ part next week, but he was really excited about it.
> Joe on your fried chicken, have you ever soaked the chicken in buttermilk before coating?( oh yeah.. I add a few shakes of Texas Pete hot sauce, doesn't make it hot but sure does add some great flavor!) I have found that letting it soak overnight or at least 4 hrs really makes a moist tasty chicken, just an idea for ya ;-)
> We are going to delay taking the camper out until sometime around the 20th of June.. all tests will be done and results in, we've checked and can get the reservations we wanted YEAH!!
> Leg is doing better, can put a bit of weight without pain today.. but not over doing it yet. Supposed to rain all day tomorrow so hope to be on my knitting alllllll day!!!
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Have a great night/day whichever applies!!
> Marianne


----------



## pammie1234

daralene said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ok being single, and rarely have a pity party because I don't have a significant other in my life. But, today, when DD comes home all upset, I wish I had someone to talk to! Wouldn't mind someone to pay the bills either!
> 
> 
> 
> Love being married but love being with my girlfriends too. Most of my girlfriends are single. I say there's nothing better than a good marriage and nothing worse than a bad one.
> 
> I am so glad some of my friends got out of the horrible marriages they were in. If my marriage wasn't working I wouldn't want to live my life with both people being miserable. I know what you mean though Pammie. My best friend and one of my sisters really have a tough time with children and bills to pay. It isn't always easy.
Click to expand...

That's a deal! For my situation on being single, almost all of my friends are married. My one single GF has been busy with her family and isn't as free as she used to be. We keep trying to get together, but things keep getting in the way!


----------



## pammie1234

mjs said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wine ice cream? I don't know about that. Guess I would have to try it!
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago there were a number of wine jellos. I guess maybe they did not sell so well.
Click to expand...

We have made Jello shots, and they can have quite a kick! I think we used vodka. There good, but watch out!


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wine ice cream? I don't know about that. Guess I would have to try it!
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago there were a number of wine jellos. I guess maybe they did not sell so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have made Jello shots, and they can have quite a kick! I think we used vodka. There good, but watch out!
Click to expand...

Or Tequila. mmm...


----------



## Ezenby

I have some stats on the New Mexico fire called Whitewater-Baldy in the Gila National Forest, 15 miles East of Glenwood.
170,000+ acres....increased by 18,190 over night, 5% contained.
Total people assigned 1250, Crews 28, Engines 59, Heli 10, Structures lost 20, cost 7.9 million.
From my experience working in logistics on fires this is a very big one. The cost is going up due to equipment assigned. The air attack is very expensive. Pray for rain. The wind is the devil and no humidity. The engines here are special ...wildland fire type with 2/3 people and water tank. Trucks are usually 3/4 or 1 ton. In camp we work 15 hrs days. They could be running 24 hrs shift with the crews...split the hours. A crew is of 20. Right now with no big wildland fires in the NorthWest they have a good source for getting crews. When the NW burns it is usually Aug to late Sept and priority of getting resources can be dicey. Been in Montana when the weather at night gets darn cold late in the season. The south...Arizona, New Mexico. Texas needs their monsoons.....water from heaven.


----------



## Poledra65

margewhaples said:


> Good afternoon all: Hobo returned this afternoon as soon as the bus left me at the door. No telling what adventure pulls him away. I'll bet shes of the female persuasion.
> Finished another dischcloth today and 1/3 of the way through another. Still looking for some interesting patterns as I think these will be good teaching tools. I would like to do a butterfly one with the butterfly in contrasting thread, but I can't tell what stitches belong to the butterfly and what belongs to the back ground. Maybe I'll have to chart it to see. Awaiting the new tea party with anticipation. Gosh I forgot it's only Thursday.
> Marlark Marge.


I've got two butterfly pattern links if they help you out any. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-cloth
and
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/clothbutterfly2.htm

I have a dragonfly too if you'd like it.


----------



## LesleighAnne

Joe P said:


> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p


Hi Joe P

Years ago when boxed wines came on the market they were not the best. Now, many of the larger wineries produce them and the competition has created a higher quality.

I know someone who for years said she "only drank bottled wine". She dropped around one day and we shared some wine. She commented how great it was and is now a convert.

To shorten the above - nothing wrong with boxed wines.

LesleighAnne


----------



## LesleighAnne

Poledra65 said:


> Speaking of wine, I'm going to try Sams Champaign things he posted a receipt for. Those sound good and Champagn can be inexpensive too, if they made that in a box, I'd be all over it, I love sparkling wine, champagn, or Proseco any way I can get it.


Champagne by the box. Many years ago (1978) I worked for a company that organised a social / sports carnival for all Australian employees to attend (at our expense). I was very much into the social side of events and only a few of the sport. The 1978 SocSpo was in Perth and one of the social events was to go prawning in the Swan River, cook our catch and eat it while drinking Champagne. The organisers did not bother with bottled or boxed Champagne.

They put on a keg of it.

LesleighAnne


----------



## darowil

mjs said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wine ice cream? I don't know about that. Guess I would have to try it!
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago there were a number of wine jellos. I guess maybe they did not sell so well.
Click to expand...

My grandmother always added port to hers.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> why I said what i said about the boxed wine I had a "then" close friend to dinner and went all out, you know the drill you saw my table set up with crocheted pinwheel table cloth, china, sterling, crystal etc. linen ironed and starched monogrammed napkins with rings etc.
> 
> She tasted the wine and she saw me fill the wine caraffe (sp) from the box and she stated, "You know you have a beautiful table with all the extras and a gormet from scratch meal and serve it with boxed wine." I so wanted to say if you really were a good guest you would have brought a hostess or host gift and bought your own wine to be used. But I did not. I have had two sets of company since then that have been a little weird since. soooooooooo I am a bit touchy about dinner parties for awhile. I feel fine and not apologetic because people like that have not been invited back and yet they have not asked why. I think they know. I refuse to be put down in my own home or anywhere else for that matter. I love all your supports here and you don't need to comment I just feel better saying it. joe


Joe, those who turn their noses up at wine boxes are merely showing their ignorance. In 1981, UK vintner Stowells of Chelsea, suppliers of wine to HM Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother, pioneered the wine box for their excellent house wines.

http://www.stowellsofchelsea.co.uk/

As with anything, it depends on what's in the box, but for wines that will be consumed within three days of opening there's absolutely no difference between a bottle and a box apart from the fact, boxed wines will not mature. However, if you're buying ready-to-drink wine for a party, they're ideal; stackable in the refrigerator and the box is recyclable.

Take no notice of the snobs, pick whichever wine you personally like and enjoy it. Boxes are perfect for cheese and wine parties, picnics and garden parties. If you want to pay a premium for bottles, fine; but if you're going to get through cases of a particular wine, boxes are the ideal solution and none of it will have 'corked'!

I do a fair bit of entertaining and I'm all for expediency!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, do you have an Aldi store near you? They have great wines by the bottle and I don't think they are over $10 a bottle. I bought a Lambrusco that is so good I could drink the whole bottle at one sitting. They have a delicious Riesling from Germany that is about $5.99 or less.
Click to expand...

Aldi's wines are good reliable and very 'quaffable', they've won quite a few awards in the UK.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> Here is a photo of my niece when she got married last year. These are all her nephews and since the wedding there have been 3 more nephews. She is expecting a baby boy in about 5 months. I think this family needs some girls.


Great photo and heading towards a cricket team!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> Speaking of wine, I'm going to try Sams Champaign things he posted a receipt for. Those sound good and Champagn can be inexpensive too, if they made that in a box, I'd be all over it, I love sparkling wine, champagn, or Proseco any way I can get it.


Unfortunately, you can't get all those tiny bubbles created by the _méthode champenoise_ with a second fermentation in a box, it just doesn't work that way!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Ceili said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do y'all remember Dave's croquettes (chicken)? They are wonderful, out of all his "receipts" we liked and could stomach that one the best. It is so good with squeezed lemon and or lime. We totally loved it. I will cheat next time and open a big can of Costco chicken and use that because it is already cooked.
> 
> I like the bacon wrapped around breast of chicken. Wow, sounds really good. I am going for that soon. I like all your input and we have such a good group to talk back and forth I think. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I'm going crazy here! I do remember Dave's croquettes, and neglected to copy down the recipe. Can you tell me where to find the post? Thanks for all you do.
Click to expand...

This weekend's petrolhead action comes in the form of the Catalan _MotoGP_ in Barcelona so _Chicken Croquettas_ will be on the menu.

*Chicken Croquettas*
_from Rebato's, London_

*Ingredients:*
1 oz (30g) butter
1 oz (30g) plain flour
5 fl. oz (140ml) milk
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
1 boneless chicken breast (approx. 4 oz/115g)
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
salt and frshly ground black pepper
1 egg, beaten
2 oz (55g) breadcrumbs
vegetable oil for frying

*Method:*
Melt the butter in a small saucepan, add the flour and cook, stirring continuously for two minutes. Gradually beat in the milk to make a smooth, very thick, sauce. Cover and remove from the heat.

Heat the oil in a frying pan and cook the chicken with the garlic for about five minutes, until the chicken is lightly browned and cooked through.

Transfer the contents of the pan into a food processor and blitz until finely chopped. Stir the chicken into the sauce, season well, then leave to cool completely.

Shape the mixture into eight small sausages, dip in the beaten egg, then roll in the breadcrumbs. Chill in the refrigerator for at least one hour to firm up.

Deep fry the croquettas in vegetable oil for four minutes, until crisp and golden. Drain on kitchen paper.

Serve hot with lemon wedges and garnished with flatleaf parsley.

They're really easy, but if you want any for yourself, it's a good idea to make twice as many as you think your guests could possibly eat!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

flockie said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> JoeP, I say drink the wine you like. I have had my share of boxed wines and there are some pretty decent tasting ones out there. I rarely ever spend a lot of money on wine. I think the most expensive one I bought cost me about $20. Having pancakes for dinner tonight........ so I guess, no wine for me tonight. Perhaps later?
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...

Lambrusco is perfect with pancakes!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to show I don't only do flags and motifs, my latest napkin ring design is at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85092-1.html#1582669
> 
> A really easy one.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooo, lovely, Dave. I like this side of you as well! sue
Click to expand...

Thank you, it's a really easy pattern, I like simplicity.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

flockie said:


> Dave, I love the metallic threads going through the napkin ring. I bookmarked the pattern and will be looking for the metallic thread next time I'm out.
> 
> Flockie


Thank you, I hope you enjoy making it. Metallic threads are available in most haberdashery departments, you can substitute DMC metallic embroidery threads, worked double they also knit up as DK.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Dave, just read that the Queen's Diamond Jubilee is this weekend. Do you have any special parties planned?


There have been Diamond Juilee events all over the country since _Accession Day_, but the main celebrations are this weekend. The Spring Bank Holiday for _Whitsun_ has been extended and the schools are off all week for half-term as well. The weather is gearing up for Sunday's big river pageant, the forecast is for 12degC/54degF and heavy rain.

If you're into symbolism, it should be perfect, the Head of State gliding serenely down the river aboard a gilded barge under grey skies in the pouring rain, just about sums up UK plc!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> Dave, I do like motor sports, despite a fear of witnessing disaster- but is there any sport that does not risk life? I just ran out of oomph over the egg cosies because no one said whether they liked them or not- I guess I will have to ask?
> I am just not that much of a spectator of anything- I like TV when my back is turned- ie, as a sort of radio- unless something has really gripped me. Like it is almost late enough for the BBC to have come on- but I don't like witnessing 9 11- which I did by 'mistake' and no-one believed me what had happened at first...


All sports practiced at high level are dangerous and unhealthy, they place unreasonable demands on the body. Professional sports people, as a demographic group, don't live long or healthy lives. Their bodies are wrecked by diet regimes that tweak and twiddle their metabolism and bodily systems; they suffer the aftermath of over-stressing joints, muscles and ligaments; injuries that were forced to heal unnaturally fast, or; mental health issues. If they've resorted to pharmaceutical interventions and enhancements to functions, the consequences are frequently considerably worse.

I like your egg cosies, but I think KP generally is bored with table accessories, people are more into baby clothes. Only half to three-quarters of one percent of those who click on them show any interest. After this month I'll probably post the odd chart on the Tea Party, but I'm giving up wasting hours typing out complex patterns people aren't interested in, I'm reverting to making them for _The Lad_ and his friends.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> Here is a photo of my niece when she got married last year. These are all her nephews and since the wedding there have been 3 more nephews. She is expecting a baby boy in about 5 months. I think this family needs some girls.


What a beautiful picture.


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to show I don't only do flags and motifs, my latest napkin ring design is at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85092-1.html#1582669
> 
> A really easy one.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooo, lovely, Dave. I like this side of you as well! sue
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

flockie said:


> Caren, love the sunset photo. Glad you let Grant take the photo while you were driving. I also like your new avatar.
> 
> 5mmdpns, I like your new avatar as well. Lupines are really pretty.
> 
> Dave, I love the metallic threads going through the napkin ring. I bookmarked the pattern and will be looking for the metallic thread next time I'm out.
> 
> Daralene, What a beautiful photo of your niece on her wedding day. She is one lucky lady to be surounded by all those handsome young 'men'. I think your family has taken the monopoly on baby boys.
> 
> Flockie


I didn't really give him much choice, I handed him my phone and said get a picture quick. He knows that if he didn't I'd stop to get the shot.


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> In the NY Fingerlakes they have wine ice cream, so perhaps you have a new creation there with pancakes. They also make fabulous grape pies. No, they don't taste like pies with jam inside, but you need to buy from the grape pie contest winner or my favorite on Route 21, Monica's Pies: http://www.monicaspies.com/
> She makes tarts for those of us who can't eat a whole pie. Perfect for that excursion around the lakes.


Those pies do look good.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, love the sunset photo. Glad you let Grant take the photo while you were driving. I also like your new avatar.
> 
> 5mmdpns, I like your new avatar as well. Lupines are really pretty.
> 
> Dave, I love the metallic threads going through the napkin ring. I bookmarked the pattern and will be looking for the metallic thread next time I'm out.
> 
> Daralene, What a beautiful photo of your niece on her wedding day. She is one lucky lady to be surounded by all those handsome young 'men'. I think your family has taken the monopoly on baby boys.
> 
> Flockie
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really give him much choice, I handed him my phone and said get a picture quick. He knows that if he didn't I'd stop to get the shot.
Click to expand...

I always delegate whenever I run out of hands!

Dave


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, do you have an Aldi store near you? They have great wines by the bottle and I don't think they are over $10 a bottle. I bought a Lambrusco that is so good I could drink the whole bottle at one sitting. They have a delicious Riesling from Germany that is about $5.99 or less.
> 
> 
> 
> Aldi's wines are good reliable and very 'quaffable', they've won quite a few awards in the UK.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

That's good to know, Dave! I'll have to experiment with some of the others. I'm not an expert on wines, but I know what I like and I think their wines (for the price) are some of the best I've had. Of course, nothing can beat the French wines we drank while touring the Loire Valley.


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, just read that the Queen's Diamond Jubilee is this weekend. Do you have any special parties planned?
> 
> 
> 
> There have been Diamond Juilee events all over the country since _Accession Day_, but the main celebrations are this weekend. The Spring Bank Holiday for _Whitsun_ has been extended and the schools are off all week for half-term as well. The weather is gearing up for Sunday's big river pageant, the forecast is for 12degC/54degF and heavy rain.
> 
> If you're into symbolism, it should be perfect, the Head of State gliding serenely down the river aboard a gilded barge under grey skies in the pouring rain, just about sums up UK plc!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Oh, I hope the weather forecast will improve. One of our TV stations is telling us that coverage will begin at 11 AM on Sunday. We'll try to watch. There has been a lot about the Royal family on TV this week. That Kate is a beauty, isn't she? William chose well.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, love the sunset photo. Glad you let Grant take the photo while you were driving. I also like your new avatar.
> 
> 5mmdpns, I like your new avatar as well. Lupines are really pretty.
> 
> Dave, I love the metallic threads going through the napkin ring. I bookmarked the pattern and will be looking for the metallic thread next time I'm out.
> 
> Daralene, What a beautiful photo of your niece on her wedding day. She is one lucky lady to be surounded by all those handsome young 'men'. I think your family has taken the monopoly on baby boys.
> 
> Flockie
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really give him much choice, I handed him my phone and said get a picture quick. He knows that if he didn't I'd stop to get the shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always delegate whenever I run out of hands!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

With pictures they all know they'd best have their camera or I can find one for them. Grandsons included.


----------



## Poledra65

Morning everyone and happy Friday, or Saturday for those in NZ & AUST.
We got a little rain during the early morning hours, but I think it's gone now for several days, oh well, it was nice while it lasted. 
Think I'll go for a walk today and do some more packing in the bedroom.


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I do like motor sports, despite a fear of witnessing disaster- but is there any sport that does not risk life? I just ran out of oomph over the egg cosies because no one said whether they liked them or not- I guess I will have to ask?
> I am just not that much of a spectator of anything- I like TV when my back is turned- ie, as a sort of radio- unless something has really gripped me. Like it is almost late enough for the BBC to have come on- but I don't like witnessing 9 11- which I did by 'mistake' and no-one believed me what had happened at first...
> 
> 
> 
> All sports practiced at high level are dangerous and unhealthy, they place unreasonable demands on the body. Professional sports people, as a demographic group, don't live long or healthy lives. Their bodies are wrecked by diet regimes that tweak and twiddle their metabolism and bodily systems; they suffer the aftermath of over-stressing joints, muscles and ligaments; injuries that were forced to heal unnaturally fast, or; mental health issues. If they've resorted to pharmaceutical interventions and enhancements to functions, the consequences are frequently considerably worse.
> 
> I like your egg cosies, but I think KP generally is bored with table accessories, people are more into baby clothes. Only half to three-quarters of one percent of those who click on them show any interest. After this month I'll probably post the odd chart on the Tea Party, but I'm giving up wasting hours typing out complex patterns people aren't interested in, I'm reverting to making them for _The Lad_ and his friends.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Somebody posted a link to a cricket tea cozy this week. I am not from over there! The first thing I thought of was that merry little bug that parks under my bedroom window at night. But no, it was a cricket _as in the game_ cozy, and really cute. It could be adapted to football team colors here.

There are lots of baby things, yes, and I have no baby to knit for. I don't mind admiring them though.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, just read that the Queen's Diamond Jubilee is this weekend. Do you have any special parties planned?
> 
> 
> 
> There have been Diamond Juilee events all over the country since _Accession Day_, but the main celebrations are this weekend. The Spring Bank Holiday for _Whitsun_ has been extended and the schools are off all week for half-term as well. The weather is gearing up for Sunday's big river pageant, the forecast is for 12degC/54degF and heavy rain.
> 
> If you're into symbolism, it should be perfect, the Head of State gliding serenely down the river aboard a gilded barge under grey skies in the pouring rain, just about sums up UK plc!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I hope the weather forecast will improve. One of our TV stations is telling us that coverage will begin at 11 AM on Sunday. We'll try to watch. There has been a lot about the Royal family on TV this week. That Kate is a beauty, isn't she? William chose well.
Click to expand...

There's a full schedule planned with the Derby at Epsom tomorrow so she can put a fiver on the horses, the river pageant on Sunday, a massive concert in The Mall on Monday and a big procession on Tuesday. Current weather forecasts are pouring rain on Sunday, persistent showers on Monday, maybe a few bright spells on Tuesday. It's June in England, so it's all about huddling under umbrellas and trying to avoid frostbite!

Prince William did choose well, his Duchess is clever and beautiful, a winning combination in my book!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, do you have an Aldi store near you? They have great wines by the bottle and I don't think they are over $10 a bottle. I bought a Lambrusco that is so good I could drink the whole bottle at one sitting. They have a delicious Riesling from Germany that is about $5.99 or less.
> 
> 
> 
> Aldi's wines are good reliable and very 'quaffable', they've won quite a few awards in the UK.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's good to know, Dave! I'll have to experiment with some of the others. I'm not an expert on wines, but I know what I like and I think their wines (for the price) are some of the best I've had. Of course, nothing can beat the French wines we drank while touring the Loire Valley.
Click to expand...

Some of their Italian wines are very good. If you or anyone else likes bone-dry white wine, look for white _Corvo_ from Sicily, one of the crispest wines there is and perfect with delicate fish like sole.

Dave


----------



## darowil

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I do like motor sports, despite a fear of witnessing disaster- but is there any sport that does not risk life? I just ran out of oomph over the egg cosies because no one said whether they liked them or not- I guess I will have to ask?
> I am just not that much of a spectator of anything- I like TV when my back is turned- ie, as a sort of radio- unless something has really gripped me. Like it is almost late enough for the BBC to have come on- but I don't like witnessing 9 11- which I did by 'mistake' and no-one believed me what had happened at first...
> 
> 
> 
> All sports practiced at high level are dangerous and unhealthy, they place unreasonable demands on the body. Professional sports people, as a demographic group, don't live long or healthy lives. Their bodies are wrecked by diet regimes that tweak and twiddle their metabolism and bodily systems; they suffer the aftermath of over-stressing joints, muscles and ligaments; injuries that were forced to heal unnaturally fast, or; mental health issues. If they've resorted to pharmaceutical interventions and enhancements to functions, the consequences are frequently considerably worse.
> 
> I like your egg cosies, but I think KP generally is bored with table accessories, people are more into baby clothes. Only half to three-quarters of one percent of those who click on them show any interest. After this month I'll probably post the odd chart on the Tea Party, but I'm giving up wasting hours typing out complex patterns people aren't interested in, I'm reverting to making them for _The Lad_ and his friends.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somebody posted a link to a cricket tea cozy this week. I am not from over there! The first thing I thought of was that merry little bug that parks under my bedroom window at night. But no, it was a cricket _as in the game_ cozy, and really cute. It could be adapted to football team colors here.
> 
> There are lots of baby things, yes, and I have no baby to knit for. I don't mind admiring them though.
Click to expand...

Ah but the football players I am sure don't wear vests like that while playing. Cricketers often wear them over their white shirts (even knitted like this one). When I saw it I immediately thought of the game! However I did think that it could be done in footy colours. And I have a tea drinking, cricket mad daughter.
Reposted it out of the middle of the ones above where it was rather lost.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I do like motor sports, despite a fear of witnessing disaster- but is there any sport that does not risk life? I just ran out of oomph over the egg cosies because no one said whether they liked them or not- I guess I will have to ask?
> I am just not that much of a spectator of anything- I like TV when my back is turned- ie, as a sort of radio- unless something has really gripped me. Like it is almost late enough for the BBC to have come on- but I don't like witnessing 9 11- which I did by 'mistake' and no-one believed me what had happened at first...
> 
> 
> 
> All sports practiced at high level are dangerous and unhealthy, they place unreasonable demands on the body. Professional sports people, as a demographic group, don't live long or healthy lives. Their bodies are wrecked by diet regimes that tweak and twiddle their metabolism and bodily systems; they suffer the aftermath of over-stressing joints, muscles and ligaments; injuries that were forced to heal unnaturally fast, or; mental health issues. If they've resorted to pharmaceutical interventions and enhancements to functions, the consequences are frequently considerably worse.
> 
> I like your egg cosies, but I think KP generally is bored with table accessories, people are more into baby clothes. Only half to three-quarters of one percent of those who click on them show any interest. After this month I'll probably post the odd chart on the Tea Party, but I'm giving up wasting hours typing out complex patterns people aren't interested in, I'm reverting to making them for _The Lad_ and his friends.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somebody posted a link to a cricket tea cozy this week. I am not from over there! The first thing I thought of was that merry little bug that parks under my bedroom window at night. But no, it was a cricket _as in the game_ cozy, and really cute. It could be adapted to football team colors here.
> 
> There are lots of baby things, yes, and I have no baby to knit for. I don't mind admiring them though.
Click to expand...

I love cricket jumpers, I used to make my own when I was at school and I've made most of _The Lad's_, he made his last two for himself. Cables are such fun and so easy to do.

I must make one of those cosies for the Summer. Thanks for drawing my attention to it, I've been so busy this week, I haven't had time to check all the topics.

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal

Dori Sage said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage, I agree with you. I have been alone for 21 years, and even though I am quite content, and like being able to do what I want when I want, can leave the dishes in the sink for a week, etc. I do miss the love and support that a marriage brings. I often get really tired of having to be the one to make the decisions, or carry the burden of a heavy heart when my DD is hurting. But I feel that it would be a disaster to marry now. I am too selfish and set in my ways!
> 
> 
> 
> Idon't think I could marry again. But a good friend would certainly be nice.
Click to expand...

i guess i did things diff. than most, i dated some, not alot, just always had good friends, both sexes, and we sorta hung out and solved a lot of problems :? while everyone else was going through all their drama, i just sorta hung out, did my thing. had a very good friend base and we did lots together, so i felt like i didn't miss out on anything, was in one serious relationship for 4 yrs, went no where, so we parted. in the meanwhile, parents and i took custody of 2 neices, sister was an undianosed manic depressive person, so i had planned to build my own home, put all that on hold at about 20, to help with kids, as mom worked nites, so finally when girls were beginning to become teens, i moved into apt. and they camped out when they could, i worked 2 jobs then and made great new friends and we hung out and her girls and mine did stuff together. in all that, i dated some, nothing serious, but met my bj and he was a good friend, i tried to fix him up with others, then low and behold, we got serious, we married after dating and lived together for 6 months, i ws 35, he 34, first marriage for us both, and no kids, i felt i had raised mine. don't regret that either, cause i have the great nephews (who are as close to grandkids as can be) the girls and i are very close, their mom is around, but not a real realationship there, not like ours. i encourage them to live their lives as to have no regrets to look back on, so they do see to their mom, who although is only 13 months older than i, has many many serious health problems, due to doing things her way. anyway, bj and i have been married 23 yrs and enjoy ourselves, so i think the age thing was important, we both married after we had sown our wild oats, he did 3 yrs in college, army and traveled extensively and we feel like God had a plan way back when. he had worked nites where i worked days for yrs, we met when i worked the second job at wally world, who knew. 
but i don't think i will marry again, never say never, i don't know if i would ever find another person, who is content to just be and let me just be, we each are very involved in our church and also have our individual interests, he always encourages what make me happy. i don't know if many unselfish people exist out there, so i love my life. we each make our own choices and not everyone is happy with the same things. ohhh didn't mean to write a novella :roll:


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, do you have an Aldi store near you? They have great wines by the bottle and I don't think they are over $10 a bottle. I bought a Lambrusco that is so good I could drink the whole bottle at one sitting. They have a delicious Riesling from Germany that is about $5.99 or less.
> 
> 
> 
> Aldi's wines are good reliable and very 'quaffable', they've won quite a few awards in the UK.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's good to know, Dave! I'll have to experiment with some of the others. I'm not an expert on wines, but I know what I like and I think their wines (for the price) are some of the best I've had. Of course, nothing can beat the French wines we drank while touring the Loire Valley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of their Italian wines are very good. If you or anyone else likes bone-dry white wine, look for white _Corvo_ from Sicily, one of the crispest wines there is and perfect with delicate fish like sole.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

We're headed out to Aldi today so will try to find it. We're having fish for dinner tonight!


----------



## wannabear

darowil said:


> Ah but the football players I am sure don't wear vests like that while playing. Cricketers often wear them over their white shirts (even knitted like this one). When I saw it I immediately thought of the game! However I did think that it could be done in footy colours. And I have a tea drinking, cricket mad daughter.
> Reposted it out of the middle of the ones above where it was rather lost.


Football players here don't wear them while playing over here either, and probably don't any other time, but they may have years ago. It's another thing to show your support for your team, though. People who like sports seem to like almost anything in the right colors.


----------



## DorisT

Southern Gal, very interesting story. You've met your soul mate and that's what's important. May you have many more years together.

DH and I give each other lots of freedom to do what we want, also. I think it's important not to stifle your spouse. If he wants to go away one weekend a month to play in a cribbage tournament, I wish him well. As I say, absence makes the heart grow fonder. Of course, I have the option to go along, but I don't usually. And if I want to go away on a trip with DD or a friend, that's OK with him, too. I want him to do whatever makes him happy and he feels the same way about me!!


----------



## wannabear

My PBS email newsletter tells me that there will be many programs this month about Great Britain - history, fiction, current events, all sorts of things. I might actually turn on the TV.


----------



## Marianne818

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I do like motor sports, despite a fear of witnessing disaster- but is there any sport that does not risk life? I just ran out of oomph over the egg cosies because no one said whether they liked them or not- I guess I will have to ask?
> I am just not that much of a spectator of anything- I like TV when my back is turned- ie, as a sort of radio- unless something has really gripped me. Like it is almost late enough for the BBC to have come on- but I don't like witnessing 9 11- which I did by 'mistake' and no-one believed me what had happened at first...
> 
> 
> 
> All sports practiced at high level are dangerous and unhealthy, they place unreasonable demands on the body. Professional sports people, as a demographic group, don't live long or healthy lives. Their bodies are wrecked by diet regimes that tweak and twiddle their metabolism and bodily systems; they suffer the aftermath of over-stressing joints, muscles and ligaments; injuries that were forced to heal unnaturally fast, or; mental health issues. If they've resorted to pharmaceutical interventions and enhancements to functions, the consequences are frequently considerably worse.
> 
> I like your egg cosies, but I think KP generally is bored with table accessories, people are more into baby clothes. Only half to three-quarters of one percent of those who click on them show any interest. After this month I'll probably post the odd chart on the Tea Party, but I'm giving up wasting hours typing out complex patterns people aren't interested in, I'm reverting to making them for _The Lad_ and his friends.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Oh Dave, my friends, family and most of all my DS and his friends will be sorely disappointed if there are no new cozy patterns from you! Not sure who is lacking interest, but I am sure there are many of us here on the TP who love your cozy patterns!!!


----------



## Tessadele

DorisT said:


> Southern Gal, very interesting story. You've met your soul mate and that's what's important. May you have many more years together.
> 
> DH and I give each other lots of freedom to do what we want, also. I think it's important not to stifle your spouse. If he wants to go away one weekend a month to play in a cribbage tournament, I wish him well. As I say, absence makes the heart grow fonder. Of course, I have the option to go along, but I don't usually. And if I want to go away on a trip with DD or a friend, that's OK with him, too. I want him to do whatever makes him happy and he feels the same way about me!!


My partner, Julian, & I have a very similar happy relationship, he's a lovely man & I'm so lucky to have found him. We were neither of us looking for a new spouse, just got on well together at our sailing club, sharing jobs & eating together when working. Then I had to go into hospital just before Xmas, when I came out he looked after me at my house & just never went home. We've been together for about 12 yrs now {I think} but both agree that although it's a "life sentence" we'll never get married. I have my grave booked and paid for, in with my late husband, & there's no way I'm making it a threesome. LOL.
We all have our own ways & reasons, I never thought I'd end up "living in sin". Ha,Ha.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele

wannabear said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but the football players I am sure don't wear vests like that while playing. Cricketers often wear them over their white shirts (even knitted like this one). When I saw it I immediately thought of the game! However I did think that it could be done in footy colours. And I have a tea drinking, cricket mad daughter.
> Reposted it out of the middle of the ones above where it was rather lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Football players here don't wear them while playing over here either, and probably don't any other time, but they may have years ago. It's another thing to show your support for your team, though. People who like sports seem to like almost anything in the right colors.
Click to expand...

I think that's right, relatives & friends like to wear the colours of the teams they support, after all, they are never going to wear the strip themselves. I have a footy. cricket, tennis,mad partner. Tessa.


----------



## Sorlenna

Southern Gal, I understand what you're saying, too. When one finds a soul mate/love of one's life, it really is a tough act to follow--I remember when my grandfather passed, I asked my grandmother if she would ever date, and she said, "I couldn't ever find another one who'd be as good to me as he was." What a testament! 

Dave, I wouldn't go by comments as an indicator of much; I look at a lot of posts and don't comment often, though I do admire. Often, I find I just have to go through quickly as time is limited, and if I commented on everything I liked, I'd be typing for hours... 

Today I have a bit of work and my bike ride, and then hopefully, knitting! The vest progresses and I have (of course) the next thing in mind already...


----------



## Joe P

I suppose the egg cozy and many that you have designed and constructed are very interesting to people who even do eggs in holders. I think your designs are very fascinating and intricate and short lived in the making. I think that is why so many do baby things because they are short lived in the making.

I have always done these hugeeeeeeeeeeeeee projects like major difficult afghans, the pinwheel table cloth, intricate sweaters the list goes on and on. We don't own egg holders in this country as a whole. Butttt, I have to confess I am very interested in the napkin holders. Remember Americans are slowly or maybe I should say "fastly" not entertaining anymore. I had a dinner party and the new friends across the street did not know what to do with all the crystal, napkin rings, and the fine things I put out. It and the lovely damask cloths from Ireland I own and napkins by the sets are a piece of the past. I am sure so wise person on the TP will not aggree with what I said. But, I am talking of the working class of people don't do this anymore. It is a sad thing to lose the fineries of the table to paper plates, paper towels, and plastic mugs that I was served with across the street. I dove in like the rest of the pigs at the feeding bin but did it with a little restraint and wiped my mouth like Grandma taught me. 

Please know this is one who loves to see your creations and if I don't make the egg cozies it is not a slight to you but I will do the napkin rings for sure and God knows who I will invite to use them.

I was wondering if a person could use those cozy designs and emblems to put on sweaters? What do you think of that idea? My grandchildren would orbit over those designs.

Dave, if I have hurt your feelings I totally apologize because you have done such a marvelous thing starting and continuing this TP please know I appreciate you and your efforts and I truly want to thank you.

I am a wordy character aren't I?

love y'all. ( my attempt at being southern, probably not very good is it? )

joe p


----------



## Tessadele

Marianne818 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I do like motor sports, despite a fear of witnessing disaster- but is there any sport that does not risk life? I just ran out of oomph over the egg cosies because no one said whether they liked them or not- I guess I will have to ask?
> I am just not that much of a spectator of anything- I like TV when my back is turned- ie, as a sort of radio- unless something has really gripped me. Like it is almost late enough for the BBC to have come on- but I don't like witnessing 9 11- which I did by 'mistake' and no-one believed me what had happened at first...
> 
> 
> 
> All sports practiced at high level are dangerous and unhealthy, they place unreasonable demands on the body. Professional sports people, as a demographic group, don't live long or healthy lives. Their bodies are wrecked by diet regimes that tweak and twiddle their metabolism and bodily systems; they suffer the aftermath of over-stressing joints, muscles and ligaments; injuries that were forced to heal unnaturally fast, or; mental health issues. If they've resorted to pharmaceutical interventions and enhancements to functions, the consequences are frequently considerably worse.
> 
> I like your egg cosies, but I think KP generally is bored with table accessories, people are more into baby clothes. Only half to three-quarters of one percent of those who click on them show any interest. After this month I'll probably post the odd chart on the Tea Party, but I'm giving up wasting hours typing out complex patterns people aren't interested in, I'm reverting to making them for _The Lad_ and his friends.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Dave, my friends, family and most of all my DS and his friends will be sorely disappointed if there are no new cozy patterns from you! Not sure who is lacking interest, but I am sure there are many of us here on the TP who love your cozy patterns!!!
Click to expand...

We can't all express our delight & appreciation every time, Dave, for fear of making the TP seem too long & put people off spending the time it takes to read through, but I'm sure I speak for most TP'ers when I say we really enjoy your designs & would miss them terribly if they disappear from the parties Of course we understand if they are taking up too much of your time, but please don't stop because you think we are not interested, we are.

Tessa


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone on here have a surefire fix to kill the red lily beetle?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried this but it is worth a try. Hope it works for you.
> 
> http://homes-n-gardens.com/red-lily-beetle-organic-homemade-insecticide.hml
Click to expand...

Thanks. I read her/his recipe and sent an email asking if the mixture worked.


----------



## budasha

DorisT said:


> Attention all gardeners!! I have a rose problem. I bought a rosebush this Spring, planted it, it leafed out - very healthy - had about 5 or 6 buds ready to bloom. Took a look at it yesterday. :XD: All the buds were gone, leaving just the stems - never had a chance to bloom. Do you think our cute little chipmunk ate them? Or a bird? DH said not to bame him - he didn't go near it with the weed whacker. I need help - it's such a disappointment! :thumbdown:


Could you have aphids? Take a look at the leaves and see if you have any.


----------



## budasha

Dori Sage said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to catch my Jamaican friend on his way home from work and, over a pint, strong-arm his receipt for _Curried Goat_ out of him.
> 
> Take note, this is the last time I will accede to slant-eyed, rectractile-clawed, scheming, vomitously sycophantic, simpering applications of insincere "Pretty Please" entreaties. The ability to withstand a force-eight gale whipped up by fluttering eyelashes is an essential skill if one wishes to remain single. I've often wondered whether women realise there's a tendon on the side of their necks that flexes quite comically when they do it, experts wear a chiffon scarf to dsguise their concentration when exercising their manipulative skills.
> 
> Anyway, if you like curry, this is very good:
> 
> *Curried Goat*
> _Serves: 4_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 lb 4 oz (570g) goat leg meat cut into chunks
> 2 tbs smoked ground paprika
> ground sea salt and black pepper
> 2 tbs (30ml) vegetable oil
> 1 large sweet onion, finely chopped
> 2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 2 bay leaves
> 1 tsp curry powder
> 10 oz (400g) can chopped plum tomatoes
> 2 oz (55g) raisins
> 1 hot red chilli, finely chopped
> 1 hot green chilli, finely chopped
> 1 tsp made up English mustard
> 2 tbs tomato ketchup
> 3/4 Imp. pint (14 US fl. oz - 425ml) chicken stock
> 
> *Method:*
> Rub the paprika into the meat and season generously with salt and pepper. Set aside for at least one hour.
> 
> Heat the oil in a large pan over a medium heat and add the onions, garlic, bay leaves, curry powder and paprika. Once the onions have softened, add the meat to the pan and cook until browned and sealed.
> 
> Add the tomatoes, chillis, raisins, mustard and ketchup. Pour the stock over and simmer, very gently for at least 3 hours. After two hours taste the sauce; to sweeten, add more tomato ketchup; to tone it down, add two or three tablespoons of milk.
> 
> 
> 
> I wont repeat what my OH said when I read out this recipe. His view of goat is definately that it is an awful meat, this comes from being served lots of goat when he was out covering the Dakar Rallye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a stange meat, it needs to be cooked either very quickly or very slowly, anything in between is a disaster. I had a very good goat tagine in Tunisia, but I've also had some pretty dreadful ones!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about beef? The thought of goat turns my stomach. I can't even stand the smell or taste of goat cheese. Although sheeps milk cheese is okay.
Click to expand...

I like curry but goat - not so much. Love goat cheese though. Wouldn't mind trying the beef but can't say I've heard of curried beef.


----------



## darowil

Dave I look at almost all the pictures posted but very rarely comment on them- I spend enough time on KP as it is! Time I do enjoy. But many of them are great. So lack of response doesn't mean anything- but they take you hours of work and if you are only charting them for KP don't feel you must do so. I love seeing them- so maybe you could just post them on the TP when you design one with no patten if you don't have one written or charted? We'll miss them but we will survive. 
If it wasn't for your egg cosies I would never have done all those I did for last weekend. And it was only because of your eggy soldiers that I borrowed the egg cozies book with the other ones I did. So you can take all the credit or blame for that little effort of mine.


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> I like curry but goat - not so much. Love goat cheese though. Wouldn't mind trying the beef but can't say I've heard of curried beef.


I have thrown paprika in with goat and have it sitting in the fridge. It is supposed to be there at least an hour and as we are having curried Goat for lunch I didn't fancy 1 hour of that followed by 3 hours cooking for a 12pm lunch (so my daughter and I can get to the football). I often curry beef- in fact as a child that was our adventurous dish, Mum and Dad would have it and I felt very important liking it. The funny thing is I don't eat as much curry as my younger siblings now.


----------



## budasha

KateB said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> On my way Joe and I'll happily (very happily) drink boxed wine :lol: )
Click to expand...

I'll join you - never look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## budasha

Joe P said:


> I am into dryyyyyyyyyyyy dryyyyyyyyyyy chardonnay and no sparkling or sweet stuff, merlot and or bougalaisse(sp) but how does $10.00 stack up to 5 liters for 12.00 dollars. I am not being fresh only asking. Please do not take offense I am a bit ignorant.
> 
> joe
> 
> (
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, do you have an Aldi store near you? They have great wines by the bottle and I don't think they are over $10 a bottle. I bought a Lambrusco that is so good I could drink the whole bottle at one sitting. They have a delicious Riesling from Germany that is about $5.99 or less.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Joe - 5 liters for $12!! We pay $35 for 2-1/2. Probably most of our cost is for taxes.

5mmdpns - sending good thoughts for your dad's recovery.

Nana caren - beautiful photo - always enjoy seeing these.


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am into dryyyyyyyyyyyy dryyyyyyyyyyy chardonnay and no sparkling or sweet stuff, merlot and or bougalaisse(sp) but how does $10.00 stack up to 5 liters for 12.00 dollars. I am not being fresh only asking. Please do not take offense I am a bit ignorant.
> 
> joe
> 
> (
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking the family's recipe on the fried chicken. I am making Mom's meatloaf tonight with a baked potato. I suppose a steam veggie and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Anyone want to come??? I will add some more to the pot.
> 
> Tomorrow is Costco day, shopping, maybe having Mother's new glasses fitted, and mine readjusted and lunch at costco and then a stop at grocer for a box of wine.
> 
> I know I am a plebian because I buy boxed wine but bottled wine is far too expensive and I like the taste of the boxed and that certainly is not gormet.
> 
> Take care boys and girls.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, do you have an Aldi store near you? They have great wines by the bottle and I don't think they are over $10 a bottle. I bought a Lambrusco that is so good I could drink the whole bottle at one sitting. They have a delicious Riesling from Germany that is about $5.99 or less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe - 5 liters for $12!! We pay $35 for 2-1/2. Probably most of our cost is for taxes.
> 
> 5mmdpns - sending good thoughts for your dad's recovery.
> 
> Nana caren - beautiful photo - always enjoy seeing these.
Click to expand...

Thank you, glad you like them .


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Southern Gal, very interesting story. You've met your soul mate and that's what's important. May you have many more years together.
> 
> DH and I give each other lots of freedom to do what we want, also. I think it's important not to stifle your spouse. If he wants to go away one weekend a month to play in a cribbage tournament, I wish him well. As I say, absence makes the heart grow fonder. Of course, I have the option to go along, but I don't usually. And if I want to go away on a trip with DD or a friend, that's OK with him, too. I want him to do whatever makes him happy and he feels the same way about me!!


You're a wonderful couple and so well matched. It's hard to imagine anybody putting up with me, even _The Lad_ describes me as insufferably cheerful!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I do like motor sports, despite a fear of witnessing disaster- but is there any sport that does not risk life? I just ran out of oomph over the egg cosies because no one said whether they liked them or not- I guess I will have to ask?
> I am just not that much of a spectator of anything- I like TV when my back is turned- ie, as a sort of radio- unless something has really gripped me. Like it is almost late enough for the BBC to have come on- but I don't like witnessing 9 11- which I did by 'mistake' and no-one believed me what had happened at first...
> 
> 
> 
> All sports practiced at high level are dangerous and unhealthy, they place unreasonable demands on the body. Professional sports people, as a demographic group, don't live long or healthy lives. Their bodies are wrecked by diet regimes that tweak and twiddle their metabolism and bodily systems; they suffer the aftermath of over-stressing joints, muscles and ligaments; injuries that were forced to heal unnaturally fast, or; mental health issues. If they've resorted to pharmaceutical interventions and enhancements to functions, the consequences are frequently considerably worse.
> 
> I like your egg cosies, but I think KP generally is bored with table accessories, people are more into baby clothes. Only half to three-quarters of one percent of those who click on them show any interest. After this month I'll probably post the odd chart on the Tea Party, but I'm giving up wasting hours typing out complex patterns people aren't interested in, I'm reverting to making them for _The Lad_ and his friends.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Dave, my friends, family and most of all my DS and his friends will be sorely disappointed if there are no new cozy patterns from you! Not sure who is lacking interest, but I am sure there are many of us here on the TP who love your cozy patterns!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you, I'll probably limit my posts to the Tea Party, although I'm going to stop typing out colour changes, they're pointless when charts are so much clearer for colour-work.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Sorlenna said:


> Southern Gal, I understand what you're saying, too. When one finds a soul mate/love of one's life, it really is a tough act to follow--I remember when my grandfather passed, I asked my grandmother if she would ever date, and she said, "I couldn't ever find another one who'd be as good to me as he was." What a testament!
> 
> Dave, I wouldn't go by comments as an indicator of much; I look at a lot of posts and don't comment often, though I do admire. Often, I find I just have to go through quickly as time is limited, and if I commented on everything I liked, I'd be typing for hours...
> 
> Today I have a bit of work and my bike ride, and then hopefully, knitting! The vest progresses and I have (of course) the next thing in mind already...


The whole point is that it's impossible to gauge whether what one produces is unwanted. I've spoken with others who post patterns and they feel the same, we have no way of knowing whether peoople want the things we post, or whether they click, yawn, then move on.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like curry but goat - not so much. Love goat cheese though. Wouldn't mind trying the beef but can't say I've heard of curried beef.
> 
> 
> 
> I have thrown paprika in with goat and have it sitting in the fridge. It is supposed to be there at least an hour and as we are having curried Goat for lunch I didn't fancy 1 hour of that followed by 3 hours cooking for a 12pm lunch (so my daughter and I can get to the football). I often curry beef- in fact as a child that was our adventurous dish, Mum and Dad would have it and I felt very important liking it. The funny thing is I don't eat as much curry as my younger siblings now.
Click to expand...

I hope you enjoy it, just add milk to tone it down if it's too hot, chilli flakes to liven it up, ketchup to sweeten it. These adjustments are entirely within your control!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but the football players I am sure don't wear vests like that while playing. Cricketers often wear them over their white shirts (even knitted like this one). When I saw it I immediately thought of the game! However I did think that it could be done in footy colours. And I have a tea drinking, cricket mad daughter.
> Reposted it out of the middle of the ones above where it was rather lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Football players here don't wear them while playing over here either, and probably don't any other time, but they may have years ago. It's another thing to show your support for your team, though. People who like sports seem to like almost anything in the right colors.
Click to expand...

Standing around fielding on a chill Summer's day in England, jumpers are a must! The season starts directly after Easter, temperatures can be in the low forties fahrenheit, layers are important!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna

FireballDave said:


> The whole point is that it's impossible to gauge whether what one produces is unwanted. I've spoken with others who post patterns and they feel the same, we have no way of knowing whether peoople want the things we post, or whether they click, yawn, then move on.
> 
> Dave


That is true here, as I haven't gotten a lot of feedback either (except from all the terrific partiers on this thread!). I put most of my patterns on Ravelry, and whether they are free or not, at least there I do get to see how many downloads happen (whether or not these are ever actually made up remains to be discovered). I do enjoy seeing your creations, though, and have saved some of them since I think they would make wonderful hats and things like wristwarmers, too (sadly, I have no use for cosies, as we are over easy egg eaters). So keep 'em coming as you see fit!

I do agree with you about writing out color changes, though. I'm leaning more and more toward charting myself--just went out and bought some new notebooks of graph paper so I can chart myself silly this weekend. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## wannabear

Sorlenna said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point is that it's impossible to gauge whether what one produces is unwanted. I've spoken with others who post patterns and they feel the same, we have no way of knowing whether peoople want the things we post, or whether they click, yawn, then move on.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> That is true here, as I haven't gotten a lot of feedback either (except from all the terrific partiers on this thread!). I put most of my patterns on Ravelry, and whether they are free or not, at least there I do get to see how many downloads happen (whether or not these are ever actually made up remains to be discovered). I do enjoy seeing your creations, though, and have saved some of them since I think they would make wonderful hats and things like wristwarmers, too (sadly, I have no use for cosies, as we are over easy egg eaters). So keep 'em coming as you see fit!
> 
> I do agree with you about writing out color changes, though. I'm leaning more and more toward charting myself--just went out and bought some new notebooks of graph paper so I can chart myself silly this weekend.
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

On another thread 5mmdpns was saying that Ravelry would be giving you some money for each free pattern that was downloaded, but she wasn't entirely sure. She said that somebody with more experience in the field would answer better than she could.

For my part, I am looking forward to seeing your pattern, wherever you put it. And I'll be buying it if it's for sale. I would think you'd get a number of sales from KP members.


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but the football players I am sure don't wear vests like that while playing. Cricketers often wear them over their white shirts (even knitted like this one). When I saw it I immediately thought of the game! However I did think that it could be done in footy colours. And I have a tea drinking, cricket mad daughter.
> Reposted it out of the middle of the ones above where it was rather lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Football players here don't wear them while playing over here either, and probably don't any other time, but they may have years ago. It's another thing to show your support for your team, though. People who like sports seem to like almost anything in the right colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing around fielding on a chill Summer's day in England, jumpers are a must! The season starts directly after Easter, temperatures can be in the low forties fahrenheit, layers are important!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

When I someday get over there, I want to come in cricket season. That's a thing I've never seen except in movies really, and I'd like to understand it. You have to let people throw really hard balls at you, don't you?


----------



## flockie

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> JoeP, I say drink the wine you like. I have had my share of boxed wines and there are some pretty decent tasting ones out there. I rarely ever spend a lot of money on wine. I think the most expensive one I bought cost me about $20. Having pancakes for dinner tonight........ so I guess, no wine for me tonight. Perhaps later?
> 
> Flockie
> 
> 
> 
> Lambrusco is perfect with pancakes!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Well, I guess I will have to get some for the next time we have pancakes for dinner. Thanks Dave for the suggestion.

Flockie


----------



## Sorlenna

wannabear said:


> On another thread 5mmdpns was saying that Ravelry would be giving you some money for each free pattern that was downloaded, but she wasn't entirely sure. She said that somebody with more experience in the field would answer better than she could.


I've not heard that, but wouldn't it be nice! I really do appreciate everyone's input here.


----------



## Joe P

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flockie

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal, I understand what you're saying, too. When one finds a soul mate/love of one's life, it really is a tough act to follow--I remember when my grandfather passed, I asked my grandmother if she would ever date, and she said, "I couldn't ever find another one who'd be as good to me as he was." What a testament!
> 
> Dave, I wouldn't go by comments as an indicator of much; I look at a lot of posts and don't comment often, though I do admire. Often, I find I just have to go through quickly as time is limited, and if I commented on everything I liked, I'd be typing for hours...
> 
> Today I have a bit of work and my bike ride, and then hopefully, knitting! The vest progresses and I have (of course) the next thing in mind already...
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point is that it's impossible to gauge whether what one produces is unwanted. I've spoken with others who post patterns and they feel the same, we have no way of knowing whether peoople want the things we post, or whether they click, yawn, then move on.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, please don't stop posting your designs and patterns for the egg cozies or napkin rings. I love looking at them, and have bookmarked many of them... have as yet to go back to the beginning of the Tea Party to find ones I missed. I do plan on making many of them and use your suggestion to give as gifts with a candy egg. I could even use the colored hard boiled eggs we make at Easter and place those on the egg cups for the breakfast table on Easter Sunday. I think you are quite talented.

Flockie


----------



## KateB

I remember in the 70s using Mateus Rose wine bottles to put candles in. At that time I'd only heard of that wine and Asti Spumante, and we thought we were soooo sophisticated!!


----------



## Marianne818

I forgot to mention the Chianti bottle that we have, we have melted a rainbow of colored candles and it now adorns our table on the nights that we serve either lasagna or spaghetti :lol: We love decorating the table for dinner, I grew up visiting and Aunt and Uncle that had no children of their own but loads of nieces and nephews that adored them. I was the fortunate one that spent a lot of my summers with them, my Aunt would always serve dinner with the good dishes, complete with stemware and the silver! But she always decorated the dinner table with the theme of the meal, I am not as artistic as she was but I do try to find someway to give hints by the decoration of what will be served for dinner. (Mom loves it is why it is so much fun)


----------



## NanaCaren

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal, I understand what you're saying, too. When one finds a soul mate/love of one's life, it really is a tough act to follow--I remember when my grandfather passed, I asked my grandmother if she would ever date, and she said, "I couldn't ever find another one who'd be as good to me as he was." What a testament!
> 
> Dave, I wouldn't go by comments as an indicator of much; I look at a lot of posts and don't comment often, though I do admire. Often, I find I just have to go through quickly as time is limited, and if I commented on everything I liked, I'd be typing for hours...
> 
> Today I have a bit of work and my bike ride, and then hopefully, knitting! The vest progresses and I have (of course) the next thing in mind already...
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point is that it's impossible to gauge whether what one produces is unwanted. I've spoken with others who post patterns and they feel the same, we have no way of knowing whether peoople want the things we post, or whether they click, yawn, then move on.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, please don't stop posting your designs and patterns for the egg cozies or napkin rings. I love looking at them, and have bookmarked many of them... have as yet to go back to the beginning of the Tea Party to find ones I missed. I do plan on making many of them and use your suggestion to give as gifts with a candy egg. I could even use the colored hard boiled eggs we make at Easter and place those on the egg cups for the breakfast table on Easter Sunday. I think you are quite talented.
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...

I have made nearly all of them, the grandchildren love them. They even ask for several of the same one. The latest request has me making six of the balloon cozies with matching coasters.


----------



## Poledra65

I'm going to start making the cozies after we move, I have a ton of kids I can make them for, I'm going to get the Cadbury eggs or just fill plastic eggs with something cool and use an egg cup and cozy as part of the gift. They'll go over big. 
Well, I'm pooped, completely and utterly. 
The landlord had me mow again across the street, it was really bad. Took me four hours with a push mower, not self propelled. 
Great excercise, but I'm soooo sore. 
Think I'll go get another glass of cold water and veg for a little bit.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> The landlord had me mow again across the street, it was really bad. Took me four hours with a push mower, not self propelled.
> Great excercise, but I'm soooo sore.
> Think I'll go get another glass of cold water and veg for a little bit.


I hope you get some money for all that--sounds like the neighbor just waits because s/he knows someone else will do it?! I'd have to give 'em a talking to... :evil:


----------



## Poledra65

Lol. Yes he pays me really well. 
It's a vacant rental that he's been working on for the last year, the last tenents trashed the place. 
He usually does the mowing and stuff but his back is bothering him and he knows I do a good job so he just asked me if I wanted to do it. 
The girl down the road finally got hers done after he told her that he'd charge her money if I had to go do it. lol


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> Lol. Yes he pays me really well.
> It's a vacant rental that he's been working on for the last year, the last tenents trashed the place.
> He usually does the mowing and stuff but his back is bothering him and he knows I do a good job so he just asked me if I wanted to do it.
> The girl down the road finally got hers done after he told her that he'd charge her money if I had to go do it. lol


Oh, that clears it up! I thought you were talking about the girl down the road.


----------



## Poledra65

Lol! He went down and told her she needed to get it done and she said she couldn't do it because it kept dying on her, so he showed her how to mow properly and then she got it finished.


----------



## Joe P

O'k the day totally changed well sort of. I was in San Antonio Poledra65 and thought about you I was on Calaghan (sp) for my first presentation for my home business I just started. I thought of you just to say hi but like you said you are moving and I knew you had yard work to do and then I went on to the Teacher's Credit Union (Firstmark) and got cash for Mother's provider and husband who moved Mom into her new apt. then I had to eat lunch for $1.50 at Costco and then shopped a bit and I forgot my card ishhhh... God, I wonder if I have a brain sometimes. he he. Then home Oh I forgot I stopped and got some fresh veggies grown here in Texas for my friends in the presentation. They were so happy with the fresh green bell pepper, green tomato as big as my end of the foot, red tom etc. they were happy. I then came home unloaded and went back to Marion and went to Schultze's nursery and got flowers for Mom's front bed and her provider and husband to plant tomorrow for her. Then some more veggies from the man and his wife growing them taters, beans, onions, watermelon (early) I am so excited to have a fresh grown one so soon. fun.

Anyway long of it I thought about you, oh I stopped at North Star Mall and looked into buy a nutmeg grater and they had a mill for $30.00 too high for me. I am going on line to get the $4.00 one.

God it was so hot in Marion and the woman working there said she liked the heat and I looked at her and dropped my jaw through the sweat and said , "WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY" She then said, "Why did you move here?" humpf I said I couldn't afford to buy a home in the rest of the country because they were so high but I love Texas for the people and I can retire and surfive here. I just run to the a/c and hope for the best. We all laughed.

joe p.


----------



## Poledra65

lol...You could have stopped, but I was across the street. lol...Oh well. 
Don't you just LOVE Schultz Nursery? I love that place and the people that work there are really great whenever we go in, which is usually a lot. 
Yes, the humidity's back, it was great and coolish this morning, lol...dogs dreaming, anyway, now it's hot and sticky. 
There's the Antique Rose Emporium here in San Antonio, on Evans Road off of Nacogdoches (FM 2252) that is really cool to check out if you are over in that area. They have things other than roses too.


----------



## Joe P

is that antique rose place behine the mall there? if so I was there many, many times and bought plantation roses for the house in S.A. loved that place I will go back again, thanks for mentionign it. joe


----------



## Sorlenna

Joe P said:


> Anyway long of it I thought about you, oh I stopped at North Star Mall and looked into buy a nutmeg grater and they had a mill for $30.00 too high for me. I am going on line to get the $4.00 one.
> 
> joe p.


Joe, when we lived in San Antonio (early-mid 80s), my husband worked at North Star Mall (I think that was it, anyhow) at a German food store called Mr. Dunderbak's. Just seeing that mentioned brought back some memories! German potato salad...and that's where I first experienced Riesling wine, too.  Thanks for that!


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I guess it is sort of, never thought about it being behind the mall but yes, down nacagdoches from the mall to Evans, take a left on Evans and down a little way, there's a Gardenville? that has great potting soil and stuff in there also.


----------



## Poledra65

Here you go Sorlenna.
Oh never mind, I thought it was a link to their site. It's not.


----------



## Marilyn K.

daralene said:


> Here is a photo of my niece when she got married last year. These are all her nephews and since the wedding there have been 3 more nephews. She is expecting a baby boy in about 5 months. I think this family needs some girls.


Beautiful bride; Beautiful family!


----------



## Marianne818

Okay you Texans, LOL... making me homesick now  Seriously.. I have been to the North Star Mall and to Schultz Nursery, I might have also shopped at the Antique Rose Emporium. I made gourmet ice cream and would drive down from Dallas to visit the chefs at the different hotels and the fine dinning establishments. I did custom orders and SA was a major market for my creations. I would always take time to shop and in the spring I would find many beautiful plants that made their way into my home garden. Such great memories.. thanks for the reminders ;-) 
Marianne


----------



## Joe P

Please know how glad it is to hear you ladies have been down here and I am not on another planet. I love "MY TExAS" it is very special to me. I am a yankee from Seattle but I love it here but I love my a/c too. you kids are so very special to me. Y'all make be feel good. love it . joe p.

Mquote=Marianne818]Okay you Texans, LOL... making me homesick now  Seriously.. I have been to the North Star Mall and to Schultz Nursery, I might have also shopped at the Antique Rose Emporium. I made gourmet ice cream and would drive down from Dallas to visit the chefs at the different hotels and the fine dinning establishments. I did custom orders and SA was a major market for my creations. I would always take time to shop and in the spring I would find many beautiful plants that made their way into my home garden. Such great memories.. thanks for the reminders ;-) 
Marianne[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna

Actually, after I looked it up, I think it was Windsor Park, which I understand is now defunct...kind of sad, but we can't stop change.


----------



## daralene

Marilyn K. said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of my niece when she got married last year. These are all her nephews and since the wedding there have been 3 more nephews. She is expecting a baby boy in about 5 months. I think this family needs some girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bride; Beautiful family!
Click to expand...

Thanks Marilyn and all who remarked. There's one more girl in the family so when she gets married it should really be worth a magazine cover if there are 3 more boys and no girls.

For my Texas friends on the Tea Party. My sister just got back from Texas. She was there visiting her daughter, SIL, and son. She had a great time and hated to come back. I do see her moving there as she is unattached "finally" A GOOD escape for her. Joe P - how long have you lived in Texas now?? I think it would be difficult to adjust to the heat, but you probably will over the years as your body adjusts. Enjoy your stories about shopping, veggies, mom, etc. Oh, I just saw where you said 1996 in a post below, so maybe you are already adjusted and it's still just plain too hot.

I am looking for the new Tea Party and haven't seen it yet. Do I have the wrong day or could it be that Dave has a personal life. Just want to make sure you know we want the Tea Party and love it here.


----------



## Joe P

Windsor Park Mall was the first mall I shopped in when I first came down here in 1996. The "Monkey wards" was there, do you remember? Penney's hair was there too. I loved that mall it is all gone now, right?


----------



## Joe P

I moved down here in 1996 on a February month and the next day was 102 degrees. I will neverrrrrrrrrrrrr for get that. However it cooled down for the week of spring. We love it here I have been here 16 years and they have been very grand. I love it here and I loveeeeeeeeeeee a/c. Take it easy kids. joe p


----------



## FireballDave

I've just opened this week's thread with something sweet for a Summer tea party:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85473-1.html#1590077

Dave


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> I've just opened this week's thread with something sweet for a Summer tea party:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85473-1.html#1590077
> 
> Dave


Ask and ye shall receive. Looking forward to this. It's almost like a Mystery Box only better. Full of great recipes, people, patterns, pictures and conversation.


----------



## Sorlenna

Joe P said:


> Windsor Park Mall was the first mall I shopped in when I first came down here in 1996. The "Monkey wards" was there, do you remember? Penney's hair was there too. I loved that mall it is all gone now, right?


We had our oldest DD's baby photos done at Foley's there.  And speaking of changes, I just looked up our old house there via google earth--it used to be yellow but now it's blue, though I recognize the form! And the "tiny" tree we had in the front yard is now huge. We had a crazy dog named Oscar (once he ate my laundry off the line) when we lived there. Gosh, the things this brings back.

I don't get homesick for Texas, though I do miss Kentucky as its environment is completely different than here. Trouble is, when I'm there, I miss here, too. I have decided I just need to win the lottery so I can have a house in both places. Now, if I can only remember to actually buy a ticket...


----------



## Marianne818

Windsor Park Mall is gone??? geeze... hate the way time changes so many things. Joe, I was born and reared in Texas on the Gulf Coast, small town of West Columbia, the First Capital of the Republic of Texas. Yes, I know that Washington on the Brazos was the "Second" capital and lasted the longest, but if you check history books, Steven F. Austin settled the area along the Brazos River, at that time they had Brazoria and Columbia, Columbia split into two areas, East and West Columbia. Santa Anna was captured in Brazoria County when he ran from the battle at San Jancinto. I grew up very much immersed in Texas history, it was a huge part of our small town and they still have a huge celebration every year on San Jancinto Day. Brazoria County is SE of Houston, connects with Galveston County by a bridge (not sure if they ever rebuilt the highway that was destroyed by hurricane Ike).


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but the football players I am sure don't wear vests like that while playing. Cricketers often wear them over their white shirts (even knitted like this one). When I saw it I immediately thought of the game! However I did think that it could be done in footy colours. And I have a tea drinking, cricket mad daughter.
> Reposted it out of the middle of the ones above where it was rather lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Football players here don't wear them while playing over here either, and probably don't any other time, but they may have years ago. It's another thing to show your support for your team, though. People who like sports seem to like almost anything in the right colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing around fielding on a chill Summer's day in England, jumpers are a must! The season starts directly after Easter, temperatures can be in the low forties fahrenheit, layers are important!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I someday get over there, I want to come in cricket season. That's a thing I've never seen except in movies really, and I'd like to understand it. You have to let people throw really hard balls at you, don't you?
Click to expand...

It's a great way to spend four or five days at _The Oval_ or _Lords_. They're actually aiming at the stumps, but the batsman is standing between them and the bowler launching a very hard ball, very fast!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> Windsor Park Mall is gone??? geeze... hate the way time changes so many things. Joe, I was born and reared in Texas on the Gulf Coast, small town of West Columbia, the First Capital of the Republic of Texas. Yes, I know that Washington on the Brazos was the "Second" capital and lasted the longest, but if you check history books, Steven F. Austin settled the area along the Brazos River, at that time they had Brazoria and Columbia, Columbia split into two areas, East and West Columbia. Santa Anna was captured in Brazoria County when he ran from the battle at San Jancinto. I grew up very much immersed in Texas history, it was a huge part of our small town and they still have a huge celebration every year on San Jancinto Day. Brazoria County is SE of Houston, connects with Galveston County by a bridge (not sure if they ever rebuilt the highway that was destroyed by hurricane Ike).


It's still there ,but there are very few stores in it. JCPenny's and Monkey Wards (oops Montgomery Wards) moved or went out of business. JCP moved to Rolling Oaks off of Nacogdoches. The Olive Garden there is awesome though.


----------



## FireballDave

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal, I understand what you're saying, too. When one finds a soul mate/love of one's life, it really is a tough act to follow--I remember when my grandfather passed, I asked my grandmother if she would ever date, and she said, "I couldn't ever find another one who'd be as good to me as he was." What a testament!
> 
> Dave, I wouldn't go by comments as an indicator of much; I look at a lot of posts and don't comment often, though I do admire. Often, I find I just have to go through quickly as time is limited, and if I commented on everything I liked, I'd be typing for hours...
> 
> Today I have a bit of work and my bike ride, and then hopefully, knitting! The vest progresses and I have (of course) the next thing in mind already...
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point is that it's impossible to gauge whether what one produces is unwanted. I've spoken with others who post patterns and they feel the same, we have no way of knowing whether peoople want the things we post, or whether they click, yawn, then move on.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, please don't stop posting your designs and patterns for the egg cozies or napkin rings. I love looking at them, and have bookmarked many of them... have as yet to go back to the beginning of the Tea Party to find ones I missed. I do plan on making many of them and use your suggestion to give as gifts with a candy egg. I could even use the colored hard boiled eggs we make at Easter and place those on the egg cups for the breakfast table on Easter Sunday. I think you are quite talented.
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...

Thank you Flockie, I'll have to think it over. I was just beginnng to wonder because it's very much like sitting in a vacuum, one really has no idea as to whether it's worth spending hours typing out a pattern. Hundreds of peopole view a pattern, but only a couple say anything. It's not an ego-trip, it's just I sit here and have no idea whether people like my designs or not, the silence is deafening.

_The Lad_ loves my cosies, he always has and collects them avidly, as do all his school-friends. They're very popular with boys especially, they evoke childhood memories of sitting in a high chair and rubbing eggy soldiers in our hair. I know of a bunch of American lads I've subverted to the custom, maybe they'll spread the word!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> I'm going to start making the cozies after we move, I have a ton of kids I can make them for, I'm going to get the Cadbury eggs or just fill plastic eggs with something cool and use an egg cup and cozy as part of the gift. They'll go over big.
> Well, I'm pooped, completely and utterly.
> The landlord had me mow again across the street, it was really bad. Took me four hours with a push mower, not self propelled.
> Great excercise, but I'm soooo sore.
> Think I'll go get another glass of cold water and veg for a little bit.


I hope you enjoy making them and and that everybody likes them.

Lawn-mowing is exhausting work, I think it's why they invented lemonade!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I suppose the egg cozy and many that you have designed and constructed are very interesting to people who even do eggs in holders. I think your designs are very fascinating and intricate and short lived in the making. I think that is why so many do baby things because they are short lived in the making.
> 
> I have always done these hugeeeeeeeeeeeeee projects like major difficult afghans, the pinwheel table cloth, intricate sweaters the list goes on and on. We don't own egg holders in this country as a whole. Butttt, I have to confess I am very interested in the napkin holders. Remember Americans are slowly or maybe I should say "fastly" not entertaining anymore. I had a dinner party and the new friends across the street did not know what to do with all the crystal, napkin rings, and the fine things I put out. It and the lovely damask cloths from Ireland I own and napkins by the sets are a piece of the past. I am sure so wise person on the TP will not aggree with what I said. But, I am talking of the working class of people don't do this anymore. It is a sad thing to lose the fineries of the table to paper plates, paper towels, and plastic mugs that I was served with across the street. I dove in like the rest of the pigs at the feeding bin but did it with a little restraint and wiped my mouth like Grandma taught me.
> 
> Please know this is one who loves to see your creations and if I don't make the egg cozies it is not a slight to you but I will do the napkin rings for sure and God knows who I will invite to use them.
> 
> I was wondering if a person could use those cozy designs and emblems to put on sweaters? What do you think of that idea? My grandchildren would orbit over those designs.
> 
> Dave, if I have hurt your feelings I totally apologize because you have done such a marvelous thing starting and continuing this TP please know I appreciate you and your efforts and I truly want to thank you.
> 
> I am a wordy character aren't I?
> 
> love y'all. ( my attempt at being southern, probably not very good is it? )
> 
> joe p


Thanks Joe, they are quick makes, although some are a little trucky.I've been making them since I was seven, although I've only written out any of the patterns this past year, if I'm making them for myself, I work directy from a sketch and a graph on squared paper.

I've always set the tabe for meals, even when I'm on my own, there is no television in dining room, except for races when the meal is themed to the event. I think there should be no distraction from the food and one's companions, I'm sure people over-eat simply because they don't notice just how much they are consuming. But I'm very old-fashioned, I like order.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to start making the cozies after we move, I have a ton of kids I can make them for, I'm going to get the Cadbury eggs or just fill plastic eggs with something cool and use an egg cup and cozy as part of the gift. They'll go over big.
> Well, I'm pooped, completely and utterly.
> The landlord had me mow again across the street, it was really bad. Took me four hours with a push mower, not self propelled.
> Great excercise, but I'm soooo sore.
> Think I'll go get another glass of cold water and veg for a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy making them and and that everybody likes them.
> 
> Lawn-mowing is exhausting work, I think it's why they invented lemonade!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I agree Dave! May you all have your lawns mowed before you are too exhausted to say "cheers" while you raise your lemonade glasses. (And who is to say if you add a splash of something in the glass, you know, to dilute that lemonade!!! haha).


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to start making the cozies after we move, I have a ton of kids I can make them for, I'm going to get the Cadbury eggs or just fill plastic eggs with something cool and use an egg cup and cozy as part of the gift. They'll go over big.
> Well, I'm pooped, completely and utterly.
> The landlord had me mow again across the street, it was really bad. Took me four hours with a push mower, not self propelled.
> Great excercise, but I'm soooo sore.
> Think I'll go get another glass of cold water and veg for a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy making them and and that everybody likes them.
> 
> Lawn-mowing is exhausting work, I think it's why they invented lemonade!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I agree Dave! May you all have your lawns mowed before you are too exhausted to say "cheers" while you raise your lemonade glasses. (And who is to say if you add a splash of something in the glass, you know, to dilute that lemonade!!! haha).


----------



## budasha

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal, I understand what you're saying, too. When one finds a soul mate/love of one's life, it really is a tough act to follow--I remember when my grandfather passed, I asked my grandmother if she would ever date, and she said, "I couldn't ever find another one who'd be as good to me as he was." What a testament!
> 
> Dave, I wouldn't go by comments as an indicator of much; I look at a lot of posts and don't comment often, though I do admire. Often, I find I just have to go through quickly as time is limited, and if I commented on everything I liked, I'd be typing for hours...
> 
> Today I have a bit of work and my bike ride, and then hopefully, knitting! The vest progresses and I have (of course) the next thing in mind already...
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point is that it's impossible to gauge whether what one produces is unwanted. I've spoken with others who post patterns and they feel the same, we have no way of knowing whether peoople want the things we post, or whether they click, yawn, then move on.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, please don't stop posting your designs and patterns for the egg cozies or napkin rings. I love looking at them, and have bookmarked many of them... have as yet to go back to the beginning of the Tea Party to find ones I missed. I do plan on making many of them and use your suggestion to give as gifts with a candy egg. I could even use the colored hard boiled eggs we make at Easter and place those on the egg cups for the breakfast table on Easter Sunday. I think you are quite talented.
> 
> Flockie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Flockie, I'll have to think it over. I was just beginnng to wonder because it's very much like sitting in a vacuum, one really has no idea as to whether it's worth spending hours typing out a pattern. Hundreds of peopole view a pattern, but only a couple say anything. It's not an ego-trip, it's just I sit here and have no idea whether people like my designs or not, the silence is deafening.
> 
> _The Lad_ loves my cosies, he always has and collects them avidly, as do all his school-friends. They're very popular with boys especially, they evoke childhood memories of sitting in a high chair and rubbing eggy soldiers in our hair. I know of a bunch of American lads I've subverted to the custom, maybe they'll spread the word!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Flockie is right. Although we don't always say anything, we do appreciate the effort you put forth to design these cozies. I plan to make them for Christmas gifts and Easter chocolate eggs for those people who don't eat boiled eggs. They are really collectors' items and I think you're marvellous to do this for us. Thank you.


----------



## pammie1234

Dave, I may not always say anything, but I copy every one of your egg cosies and napkin rings. I love them all. Don't stop posting, and if it's easier to do the chart, go for it! I need more practice reading charts!


----------



## wannabear

Sorlenna said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windsor Park Mall was the first mall I shopped in when I first came down here in 1996. The "Monkey wards" was there, do you remember? Penney's hair was there too. I loved that mall it is all gone now, right?
> 
> 
> 
> We had our oldest DD's baby photos done at Foley's there.  And speaking of changes, I just looked up our old house there via google earth--it used to be yellow but now it's blue, though I recognize the form! And the "tiny" tree we had in the front yard is now huge. We had a crazy dog named Oscar (once he ate my laundry off the line) when we lived there. Gosh, the things this brings back.
> 
> I don't get homesick for Texas, though I do miss Kentucky as its environment is completely different than here. Trouble is, when I'm there, I miss here, too. I have decided I just need to win the lottery so I can have a house in both places. Now, if I can only remember to actually buy a ticket...
Click to expand...

You and me both! I should buy a couple tomorrow.


----------



## mjs

Poledra65 said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon all: Hobo returned this afternoon as soon as the bus left me at the door. No telling what adventure pulls him away. I'll bet shes of the female persuasion.
> Finished another dischcloth today and 1/3 of the way through another. Still looking for some interesting patterns as I think these will be good teaching tools. I would like to do a butterfly one with the butterfly in contrasting thread, but I can't tell what stitches belong to the butterfly and what belongs to the back ground. Maybe I'll have to chart it to see. Awaiting the new tea party with anticipation. Gosh I forgot it's only Thursday.
> Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got two butterfly pattern links if they help you out any.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-cloth
> and
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/clothbutterfly2.htm
> 
> I have a dragonfly too if you'd like it.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I got the runaround trying to print this. This seems to happen a lot with Ravelry. you think you've got the item and just can't get to the point that it will give you the pattern. I print patterns for two in my group who don't use computers.


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> Thank you Flockie, I'll have to think it over. I was just beginnng to wonder because it's very much like sitting in a vacuum, one really has no idea as to whether it's worth spending hours typing out a pattern. Hundreds of peopole view a pattern, but only a couple say anything. It's not an ego-trip, it's just I sit here and have no idea whether people like my designs or not, the silence is deafening.
> 
> _The Lad_ loves my cosies, he always has and collects them avidly, as do all his school-friends. They're very popular with boys especially, they evoke childhood memories of sitting in a high chair and rubbing eggy soldiers in our hair. I know of a bunch of American lads I've subverted to the custom, maybe they'll spread the word!
> 
> Dave


Maybe you could do a compromise and just post the charts if you've made them. Surely you've given the instructions enough times that anybody could wing it. There are a lot of shy people who won't say anything. Those of us keeping the conversation going here are, of course, very interested. There are others, I'm sure. At the same time I realize this is not your life's work. Compromise?


----------



## DorisT

Dave, thank you for the compliment. As for being "insufferably cheerful," I would rather be married to someone like that than to someone who is insufferably miserable.


----------



## wannabear

DorisT said:


> Dave, thank you for the compliment. As for being "insufferably cheerful," I would rather be married to someone like that than to someone who is insufferably miserable.


Amen, sister!


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just opened this week's thread with something sweet for a Summer tea party:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85473-1.html#1590077
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive. Looking forward to this. It's almost like a Mystery Box only better. Full of great recipes, people, patterns, pictures and conversation.
Click to expand...

Sorry I was a little late this week, I made a batch of kiwi fruit jam and it took a little longer to reach the setting point than usual. Jam is like that sometimes!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal, I understand what you're saying, too. When one finds a soul mate/love of one's life, it really is a tough act to follow--I remember when my grandfather passed, I asked my grandmother if she would ever date, and she said, "I couldn't ever find another one who'd be as good to me as he was." What a testament!
> 
> Dave, I wouldn't go by comments as an indicator of much; I look at a lot of posts and don't comment often, though I do admire. Often, I find I just have to go through quickly as time is limited, and if I commented on everything I liked, I'd be typing for hours...
> 
> Today I have a bit of work and my bike ride, and then hopefully, knitting! The vest progresses and I have (of course) the next thing in mind already...
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point is that it's impossible to gauge whether what one produces is unwanted. I've spoken with others who post patterns and they feel the same, we have no way of knowing whether peoople want the things we post, or whether they click, yawn, then move on.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, please don't stop posting your designs and patterns for the egg cozies or napkin rings. I love looking at them, and have bookmarked many of them... have as yet to go back to the beginning of the Tea Party to find ones I missed. I do plan on making many of them and use your suggestion to give as gifts with a candy egg. I could even use the colored hard boiled eggs we make at Easter and place those on the egg cups for the breakfast table on Easter Sunday. I think you are quite talented.
> 
> Flockie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Flockie, I'll have to think it over. I was just beginnng to wonder because it's very much like sitting in a vacuum, one really has no idea as to whether it's worth spending hours typing out a pattern. Hundreds of peopole view a pattern, but only a couple say anything. It's not an ego-trip, it's just I sit here and have no idea whether people like my designs or not, the silence is deafening.
> 
> _The Lad_ loves my cosies, he always has and collects them avidly, as do all his school-friends. They're very popular with boys especially, they evoke childhood memories of sitting in a high chair and rubbing eggy soldiers in our hair. I know of a bunch of American lads I've subverted to the custom, maybe they'll spread the word!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flockie is right. Although we don't always say anything, we do appreciate the effort you put forth to design these cozies. I plan to make them for Christmas gifts and Easter chocolate eggs for those people who don't eat boiled eggs. They are really collectors' items and I think you're marvellous to do this for us. Thank you.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm happy to share my designs, it was just getting really weird and I was starting to wonder if more than one or two people were actually fnding them useful. It's so hard to gauge when there's only a clock on the number of views.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, I may not always say anything, but I copy every one of your egg cosies and napkin rings. I love them all. Don't stop posting, and if it's easier to do the chart, go for it! I need more practice reading charts!


Thank you, I'm glad you like them. I was just beginning to wonder. If you all like them, I'll keep posting my patterns as I get time to put them together.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Flockie, I'll have to think it over. I was just beginnng to wonder because it's very much like sitting in a vacuum, one really has no idea as to whether it's worth spending hours typing out a pattern. Hundreds of peopole view a pattern, but only a couple say anything. It's not an ego-trip, it's just I sit here and have no idea whether people like my designs or not, the silence is deafening.
> 
> _The Lad_ loves my cosies, he always has and collects them avidly, as do all his school-friends. They're very popular with boys especially, they evoke childhood memories of sitting in a high chair and rubbing eggy soldiers in our hair. I know of a bunch of American lads I've subverted to the custom, maybe they'll spread the word!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could do a compromise and just post the charts if you've made them. Surely you've given the instructions enough times that anybody could wing it. There are a lot of shy people who won't say anything. Those of us keeping the conversation going here are, of course, very interested. There are others, I'm sure. At the same time I realize this is not your life's work. Compromise?
Click to expand...

I might post the charts and the instructions for the shaping, I think that should be enough. A lot of the motifs can be used on other projects anyway, so a chart is possibly more use than strings of typed colour changes. It's typing out all the numbers that takes the time, proof-reading a dense mass of letters and figures is a nightmare!

The big advantage with charts is that they're less likely to contain mistakes, it's incredibly easy to miss a colour change in written instructions, but it stands out a mile on a chart!

Dave


----------



## darowil

wannabear said:


> When I someday get over there, I want to come in cricket season. That's a thing I've never seen except in movies really, and I'd like to understand it. You have to let people throw really hard balls at you, don't you?


Doesn't baseball throw really hard balls at others as well? I love. But watching, not standing in the boiling sun- mind you on those days I am liking to be sitting in that sun, but better than having a hard red (or white) ball thrown at me. Or chasing said ball.


----------



## wannabear

darowil said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I someday get over there, I want to come in cricket season. That's a thing I've never seen except in movies really, and I'd like to understand it. You have to let people throw really hard balls at you, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't baseball throw really hard balls at others as well? I love. But watching, not standing in the boiling sun- mind you on those days I am liking to be sitting in that sun, but better than having a hard red (or white) ball thrown at me. Or chasing said ball.
Click to expand...

Well, the idea is to get in the strike zone but no farther. If the ball gets too close to the batter, that's a bad thing. It's a 'ball'. Too many 'balls' and the batter walks. Baseballs are hard indeed, but the idea is not to hit anybody with them. I'm not a big sports fan though, and those pitchers might be trying to kill the other team for all I know. Team sports are not on my list of fun things.


----------



## 5mmdpns

You are too funny Wannabear!~~"Baseballs are hard indeed, but the idea is not to hit anybody with them"

A few years back I was watching a game between the Seatle Mariners and another team. The other team was in the field and their pitcher kept right on throwing the balls and hitting the batters. Well the ump walked out to the pitcher's mound and gave the pitcher a talking to. When the Mariners left the batting and went to the field, Randy Johnson was the pitcher. And he threw the first pitch and hit the batter. He looked at the ump and Randy shrugged his shoulders! Well, the Mariner fans roared, as they should. The baseball game went on and no one else was hit with the ball!  :lol:


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> It's a great way to spend four or five days at _The Oval_ or _Lords_. They're actually aiming at the stumps, but the batsman is standing between them and the bowler launching a very hard ball, very fast!
> 
> Dave


I need to come over for an Ashes tour sometime and we could go together (I warn you that when it comes to cricket there is doubt that my allegiance lies with Australia). When you spend those days at Lords or the Oval do you take your knitting?
Last summer I went to a few state games with my knitting and a lady came up and we talked knitting as we both knitted. The next time I went I saw a lady and thought isn't she the lady who was knitting last time? And she saw me and said 'It's the knitting lady". (at this point I wasn't knitting). And so began another conversation. And very few people go these matches.


----------



## darowil

wannabear said:


> Baseballs are hard indeed, but the idea is not to hit anybody with them.


But the batter is meant to keep out of the way. And the aim is to aim at the stumps (well most of the time) and if the batsman stands in front of them and gets hit on the legs he is actually out - the only way he is to stop the ball hitting the stumps is with his bat. Batsman do though get hit- and sometimes the players do get carried away and aim at the balsman. One of the most controversial test series between Australia and England was one known as the Bodyline Series when the English bowlers aimed at the Australian batsman (note my totally unbiased view of a series that was well before I was born! I'm sure Daves interpretation will match mine!). Many people considered it unsportsman like to aim at the body.


----------



## wannabear

darowil said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baseballs are hard indeed, but the idea is not to hit anybody with them.
> 
> 
> 
> But the batter is meant to keep out of the way. And the aim is to aim at the stumps (well most of the time) and if the batsman stands in front of them and gets hit on the legs he is actually out - the only way he is to stop the ball hitting the stumps is with his bat. Batsman do though get hit- and sometimes the players do get carried away and aim at the balsman. One of the most controversial test series between Australia and England was one known as the Bodyline Series when the English bowlers aimed at the Australian batsman (note my totally unbiased view of a series that was well before I was born! I'm sure Daves interpretation will match mine!). Many people considered it unsportsman like to aim at the body.
Click to expand...

Excuse me. Feminist moment approaching. What is it with men anyway, that they find it entertaining to go out and hurt each other? I'm over here with the football people, and that is a game of big heavy men running all over each other. Why is that fun, or entertaining, or even civilized? Sorry, I'm set in my ways. I never hurt anybody in the name of sport.


----------



## LesleighAnne

FireballDave said:


> *and the box is recyclable.*
> 
> Dave


As I read everybodies posts I have so many memories come back. I have friends who are yachties and sail around the Pacific Islands. They have often traded the wine bladder for fresh fruit. The islanders find them so much easier to carry their water in.

I also know campers who save the bladders, fill them with water and freeze them for their eskies. As the ice thaws they also have fresh water.

Very versatile item.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Edith M

Dave, The only reason I stopped commenting on your cozy's was I was afraid I was sounding like a btoken record. I love them and have made many of them. I still have quite a few to make up. I love them and find them very relaxing to make. I hope you will keep one designing them and have pleasure doing so. Edith M


----------



## Ezenby

I love Brit Comedies, most anything from the UK. My dream vacation would be to spend two months touring the Isles. Castles and seashores. The big river pageant would be fun but not in the rain. Our TV will be showing us several events...the networks have sent over the talking heads to give us a look in...hope they stay off camera and talk little...but Im dreaming.



FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, just read that the Queen's Diamond Jubilee is this weekend. Do you have any special parties planned?
> 
> 
> 
> There have been Diamond Juilee events all over the country since _Accession Day_, but the main celebrations are this weekend. The Spring Bank Holiday for _Whitsun_ has been extended and the schools are off all week for half-term as well. The weather is gearing up for Sunday's big river pageant, the forecast is for 12degC/54degF and heavy rain.
> 
> If you're into symbolism, it should be perfect, the Head of State gliding serenely down the river aboard a gilded barge under grey skies in the pouring rain, just about sums up UK plc!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Ezenby

tonight on the Public Broadcasting Station there is a wonderful program. Italian TEEN group singing classical and traditional works. I can see these young Lads having terrific careers. Reminds me of the Three Tenors. They were only fifteen years old when discovered. Il Volo...takes flight. Maybe google.


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great way to spend four or five days at _The Oval_ or _Lords_. They're actually aiming at the stumps, but the batsman is standing between them and the bowler launching a very hard ball, very fast!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I need to come over for an Ashes tour sometime and we could go together (I warn you that when it comes to cricket there is doubt that my allegiance lies with Australia). When you spend those days at Lords or the Oval do you take your knitting?
> Last summer I went to a few state games with my knitting and a lady came up and we talked knitting as we both knitted. The next time I went I saw a lady and thought isn't she the lady who was knitting last time? And she saw me and said 'It's the knitting lady". (at this point I wasn't knitting). And so began another conversation. And very few people go these matches.
Click to expand...

My best ever studio was a twenty minute stroll from _The Oval_, I left the cramped confines of Soho for a fantastic space with a clear 800 sq ft for the main area plus darkrooms and offices, perfect! On sunny days, I'd take my layout boards and sketch-boooks to work on them in between overs, proofs could be send down by runner, I could chat to friends and have the odd beer, it was the perfect office!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baseballs are hard indeed, but the idea is not to hit anybody with them.
> 
> 
> 
> But the batter is meant to keep out of the way. And the aim is to aim at the stumps (well most of the time) and if the batsman stands in front of them and gets hit on the legs he is actually out - the only way he is to stop the ball hitting the stumps is with his bat. Batsman do though get hit- and sometimes the players do get carried away and aim at the balsman. One of the most controversial test series between Australia and England was one known as the Bodyline Series when the English bowlers aimed at the Australian batsman (note my totally unbiased view of a series that was well before I was born! I'm sure Daves interpretation will match mine!). Many people considered it unsportsman like to aim at the body.
Click to expand...

And the _Bodyline Series_ is still discussed to-day!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baseballs are hard indeed, but the idea is not to hit anybody with them.
> 
> 
> 
> But the batter is meant to keep out of the way. And the aim is to aim at the stumps (well most of the time) and if the batsman stands in front of them and gets hit on the legs he is actually out - the only way he is to stop the ball hitting the stumps is with his bat. Batsman do though get hit- and sometimes the players do get carried away and aim at the balsman. One of the most controversial test series between Australia and England was one known as the Bodyline Series when the English bowlers aimed at the Australian batsman (note my totally unbiased view of a series that was well before I was born! I'm sure Daves interpretation will match mine!). Many people considered it unsportsman like to aim at the body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me. Feminist moment approaching. What is it with men anyway, that they find it entertaining to go out and hurt each other? I'm over here with the football people, and that is a game of big heavy men running all over each other. Why is that fun, or entertaining, or even civilized? Sorry, I'm set in my ways. I never hurt anybody in the name of sport.
Click to expand...

Cricket is not about hurting each other, it's about out-smarting each other. It's highly technical and really is a battle of wits, very civilised and it even stops for afternoon tea and sandwiches!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Edith M said:


> Dave, The only reason I stopped commenting on your cozy's was I was afraid I was sounding like a broken record. I love them and have made many of them. I still have quite a few to make up. I love them and find them very relaxing to make. I hope you will keep one designing them and have pleasure doing so. Edith M


It's good to know, I was wondering whether everybody was bored by them, it's impossible to know without feedback. I wake up most mornings with a design in my head, if it sketches OK, I knit one up for _The Lad_ so I always have a design or two in reserve to put a smile on his face. I love seeing his reaction, he loves his cosies; if he giggles, I've got it right!

Dave


----------



## dandylion

Dave, 
Sometimes I praise your designs on the T P;
Or, say so on it's original thread; 
Other times I sigh, "he's outdone himself this time"
Which, someone has already said. 
I've always admired them,though it may only have been, 
with thoughts that remained in my head; 
The thoughts of being without them, or you, Dave, are thoughts that fill me with dread.

Thanks to you, Dear Dave. From all of us! Dandylion/Sue


----------



## DorisT

dandylion said:


> Dave,
> Sometimes I praise your designs on the T P;
> Or, say so on it's original thread;
> Other times I sigh, "he's outdone himself this time"
> Which, someone has already said.
> I've always admired them,though it may only have been,
> with thoughts that remained in my head;
> The thoughts of being without them, or you, Dave, are thoughts that fill me with dread.
> 
> Thanks to you, Dear Dave. From all of us! Dandylion/Sue


Sue, that's wonderful! I'm afraid that's one thing we don't share -- writing poetry!!


----------



## dandylion

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> Sometimes I praise your designs on the T P;
> Or, say so on it's original thread;
> Other times I sigh, "he's outdone himself this time"
> Which, someone has already said.
> I've always admired them,though it may only have been,
> with thoughts that remained in my head;
> The thoughts of being without them, or you, Dave, are thoughts that fill me with dread.
> 
> Thanks to you, Dear Dave. From all of us! Dandylion/Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, that's wonderful! I'm afraid that's one thing we don't share -- writing poetry!!
Click to expand...

Thank, Doris, but I'm not really that good at real poetry. However some of my friends call on me to write funny limericks for other friend's birthdays.  Sue


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: skinny minnie--On the current week of TP-nanacaren's GS used the egg cosies as a wrist warmer--great idea!!


----------



## Marianne818

That is too cool, I have made Mom a set of the napkin rings enlarged enough for her to use them as covers for her wrist supports, of course I used the musical ones ;-) 
Carol's Gifts, I pulled a tendon and just generally messed my right leg up, not bad enough for major damage, just enough to keep me down and that is irritating for me. I am not a good patient for sure, LOL.. just would rather do for myself. But it's getting better, hope to be able to put a bit of weight on it this week. I am enjoying the ice packs, really takes the pain away better than the pills. Take care, glad Fred had a great party, need a picture of the cake though :lol: 
Marianne


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> That is too cool, I have made Mom a set of the napkin rings enlarged enough for her to use them as covers for her wrist supports, of course I used the musical ones ;-)
> Carol's Gifts, I pulled a tendon and just generally messed my right leg up, not bad enough for major damage, just enough to keep me down and that is irritating for me. I am not a good patient for sure, LOL.. just would rather do for myself. But it's getting better, hope to be able to put a bit of weight on it this week. I am enjoying the ice packs, really takes the pain away better than the pills. Take care, glad Fred had a great party, need a picture of the cake though :lol:
> Marianne


So which is the currently most able to do anything in your household? Things sound pretty tough at the moment.


----------



## LesleighAnne

Hi everybody

I have not been able to get onto Knitting Paradise for over a day and I am guessing you have had the same problem. Normally there would be over 10 pages for me to read after that length of time. 

Thank goodness we are back together. I was starting to feel a little frantic.

LesleighAnne


----------



## FireballDave

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I have not been able to get onto Knitting Paradise for over a day and I am guessing you have had the same problem. Normally there would be over 10 pages for me to read after that length of time.
> 
> Thank goodness we are back together. I was starting to feel a little frantic.
> 
> LesleighAnne


It was strange, but this week's thread is up and running at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85473-1.html#1590077

Hopefull it was a one-off glitch in the system for everybody experiencing cream cake withdrawal symptoms!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

darowil said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is too cool, I have made Mom a set of the napkin rings enlarged enough for her to use them as covers for her wrist supports, of course I used the musical ones ;-)
> Carol's Gifts, I pulled a tendon and just generally messed my right leg up, not bad enough for major damage, just enough to keep me down and that is irritating for me. I am not a good patient for sure, LOL.. just would rather do for myself. But it's getting better, hope to be able to put a bit of weight on it this week. I am enjoying the ice packs, really takes the pain away better than the pills. Take care, glad Fred had a great party, need a picture of the cake though :lol:
> Marianne
> 
> 
> 
> So which is the currently most able to do anything in your household? Things sound pretty tough at the moment.
Click to expand...

That has been the major problem, my neighbor is an RN and has taken some time off work for enjoyment and relaxation (burnout in a trauma unit) she has been coming over and helping with Mom's routine. My roommate's tests are today, tomorrow and Wed... and our best friend will be taking her for those tests as I am unable to drive. Through all of this upheaval, we are really doing quite well... Mom even seems to be doing much better with her exercises and with the DS home yesterday she even dressed and stayed out in the family room and went out to the deck to visit with everyone. Dr has increased one med and decreased another.. after a week this has started to make a significant change, so we are hopeful that she will have some enjoyment in life again.


----------



## darowil

Thank God for ypur neighbour and your mother being much better.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is too cool, I have made Mom a set of the napkin rings enlarged enough for her to use them as covers for her wrist supports, of course I used the musical ones ;-)
> Carol's Gifts, I pulled a tendon and just generally messed my right leg up, not bad enough for major damage, just enough to keep me down and that is irritating for me. I am not a good patient for sure, LOL.. just would rather do for myself. But it's getting better, hope to be able to put a bit of weight on it this week. I am enjoying the ice packs, really takes the pain away better than the pills. Take care, glad Fred had a great party, need a picture of the cake though :lol:
> Marianne
> 
> 
> 
> So which is the currently most able to do anything in your household? Things sound pretty tough at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has been the major problem, my neighbor is an RN and has taken some time off work for enjoyment and relaxation (burnout in a trauma unit) she has been coming over and helping with Mom's routine. My roommate's tests are today, tomorrow and Wed... and our best friend will be taking her for those tests as I am unable to drive. Through all of this upheaval, we are really doing quite well... Mom even seems to be doing much better with her exercises and with the DS home yesterday she even dressed and stayed out in the family room and went out to the deck to visit with everyone. Dr has increased one med and decreased another.. after a week this has started to make a significant change, so we are hopeful that she will have some enjoyment in life again.
Click to expand...

Dear Marianne, I lost a post somewhere, never did hear how you came to damage your leg! but our sincere hopes are with you and yours, and the wish that your planned trip with Mom, may not be too far away, once you are able again to drive, I need to make a list of everyone I am trying to keep in my thoughts when Fale leads our prayers. God Bless!


----------



## Lurker 2

Hi! Darowil, we did not see Adelaide in last night's weather, they were running short of time! Up getting a loaf started for my breakfast in the morning! Just waiting for things to warm up to mixing temperature, once I know I got the mix right I will head back to bed!


----------



## Marianne818

Myfanwy, just a trip and fall incident, pulled a ligament behind my knee, it has been very painful but has greatly improved in the past few days. Dr insisted on no weight bearing for 2 weeks (my right leg so no driving either) I see the Dr again on Thursday, hopefully he will release me from this confinement of total downtime. (driving me crazy for sure) 
Roommate is fairing pretty well with the upcoming tests for the next 3 days, a bit nervous she says but we can all tell she's down right scared. Showing her lots of love and support through it all. Prayers are much appreciated, I keep all of my Tea Party and KP friends in ours here also. 
Marianne


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> Hi! Darowil, we did not see Adelaide in last night's weather, they were running short of time! Up getting a loaf started for my breakfast in the morning! Just waiting for things to warm up to mixing temperature, once I know I got the mix right I will head back to bed!


warm day tomorrow for this week, 15 and some rain


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Darowil, we did not see Adelaide in last night's weather, they were running short of time! Up getting a loaf started for my breakfast in the morning! Just waiting for things to warm up to mixing temperature, once I know I got the mix right I will head back to bed!
> 
> 
> 
> warm day tomorrow for this week, 15 and some rain
Click to expand...

we are expecting an Antarctic blast- the snow warnings are out for the South Island. Christchurch in particular may be in for some heavy falls- good to have knitting on the go in this weather!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :-D jmai-thanks for the pic! It is so nice to see birds and nature in unison with each other. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Dave--Love the latest cozies. The colors are very stylish!!


----------



## carol's gifts

Marilyn K. said:


> Hi All,
> Dave your Cacik [sic] sounds very much like Greek Tzasiki sauce. I use dill and lemon juice in mine and salt and pepper to taste. Aside from that it is basically the same.
> Sorry I couldn't get online sooner. We had four grandchildren who graduated last week from college and our home is party central this weekend! Today though I am kicking back, promised to schlomp my husband in Scrabble this afternoon! Eldest grandson is off to spend his loot. My darling dau inlaw, (really a peach of a person) made my day though. She crocheted me colourful shoe laces for my tennies. It is so simple and yet I can't believe how great they look! She took two colourful strands of yarn and crocheted a chain to be the shoelace. That's all and they are really adorable!!!
> 
> Hope you've all had a Memorable Memorial Day!
> Semper Fi! OORAH!
> marilyn


 :lol:  Recognized the Marines greeting. My son retired one year ago, and is now working with Marines in UAB. Once a Marine always a Marine!!! How sweet for your DIL to make you shoe strings!! I. also have a super great DIL. I'm so glad my son married her.


----------



## carol's gifts

Sorlenna what a BEAUTIFUL vest. Your work is indescribable. You do fabulous work!!! :roll: :lol: :-D


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Martin Keith-I am a little late reading this week's TP I sent you a PM. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna

carol's gifts said:


> Sorlenna what a BEAUTIFUL vest. Your work is indescribable. You do fabulous work!!! :roll: :lol: :-D


Thank you so much! I have finally got the chart worked out for the second front--ended up doing it all over, as I realized the stitches need reversing, and have one more row to tink there and restart. Tomorrow I *really* hope I'm done with the knitting on this one!


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Dave--Love the latest cozies. The colors are very stylish!!


Thank you so much, I was pleased with how the colours worked. The notes and the microphone are useful motifs, I'm going to try the microphone in metallic silver on black, I think that might work well.

I hope you have fun playing around with the charts.

Dave


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Darowil, we did not see Adelaide in last night's weather, they were running short of time! Up getting a loaf started for my breakfast in the morning! Just waiting for things to warm up to mixing temperature, once I know I got the mix right I will head back to bed!
> 
> 
> 
> warm day tomorrow for this week, 15 and some rain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are expecting an Antarctic blast- the snow warnings are out for the South Island. Christchurch in particular may be in for some heavy falls- good to have knitting on the go in this weather!
Click to expand...

Hope you stay warm!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Darowil, we did not see Adelaide in last night's weather, they were running short of time! Up getting a loaf started for my breakfast in the morning! Just waiting for things to warm up to mixing temperature, once I know I got the mix right I will head back to bed!
> 
> 
> 
> warm day tomorrow for this week, 15 and some rain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are expecting an Antarctic blast- the snow warnings are out for the South Island. Christchurch in particular may be in for some heavy falls- good to have knitting on the go in this weather!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you stay warm!!!
Click to expand...

We are heading out in to it this morning! But Fale qualifies for half price taxis- so we will be using that- it is far more economical than owning a vehicle!


----------

